# The Aqua Terra and Railmaster Photo Thread



## Dixan

:-! I was doing a search for photos, and it struck me as funny that we don't actually have a thread dedicated to *Aqua Terras* and *Railmasters* only. I was hoping this thread could include photos of all ATs, from both generations, Co-Axial or quartz, and also all modern Co-Axial Railmasters.

So, if you're down for *a little fun*, please post up photos of all your ATs and RMs! (Please include the model number if you know it.) With all the great photographers that we have here, there are definitely going to be some very cool photos in this thread!

|> |> |>


----------



## Dixan

My current 2500 Aqua Terra (*2503.80*):










(On brown crocodile grain leather strap)









(On black Hadley Roma Small Grain Genuine Alligator strap)



























(On OEM Omega Mesh bracelet)









(On OEM Omega Planet Ocean rubber strap and OEM deployant)









And my first 2500 Aqua Terra (*2503.33*), which is now member KENNEJ's AT:










(On black Hadley Roma Small Grain Genuine Alligator strap)


----------



## picklepossy

Wow, wow and wow. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MHe225

Okay, I'll play with two pics of my 39 mm Railmaster (*2503.52*). 
First on my aged Speedmaster strap:










and on a new chocolate brow Hirsch (thanks Kevin):










I have to say, that white & blue 2500 Aqua Terra (2503.33) is drop-dead gorgeous |> If I could only score one of those ......


----------



## shamardal

Absolutely stunning....the trouble with the Aqua terra is once they start speaking to you (And they will get to you eventually ) then you find a strong desire to have one in each colour, and a railmaster included to top it all off! 

...And I can't get away with this scenario without family members calling those big guys in white coats with a large tranquillizer needle on hand. :-d

If I could compromise with the family and request my choice of mental hospital, I might actually go for it! :-!


----------



## cadomniel

Haha I know what you mean. Now that I have an Aqua Terra on the way next on my list will be the 36mm Railmaster.


----------



## stndrdtime

8500 in white....


----------



## semmern

Must...not..click...this...thread.... ohdarnit!

The Railmaster  My preciousssssss.. I wants it!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Chibatastic

Here are some photos of my AT. Nothin new but I figured I would add to this!


















































The AT is a great watch!

Chibatastic


----------



## Ayune

Man, I like that mesh for summer! Still looking for my slice of the AT pie...


----------



## GTTIME

No!! An AT is the watch I feel missing from my small group. I want a bit of a dressier watch than even my black PO and I think a black dialed older AT on a black strap would fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Mathew J

Here is mine again....


----------



## GTTIME

Anyone have a 2502.80? I really think I want one!


----------



## ddatta

Here's my Ralimaster:


----------



## ChronoScot

A great thread idea if ever I heard one.

Also no new photos, but here is my AT 8500 mid-size (231.10.39.21.06.001):


----------



## PBL

These are a couple of shots of mine. It is a model 2303.30 if I remember right. It was my second Omega which came 3 or 4 years after my Semaster Pro (2531.80). I love this watch :-d


----------



## Gharddog03

Awesome watches here. Keep them coming:-!


----------



## Dixan

Wow! So many great shots already. :-! It's nice to see some of the more rare models, too. Please keep them coming! And Chiba, all of your shots are so awesome... Please feel free to throw them all up, as this thread will hopefully become the _ultimate resource thread_ for AT and RM photos. |> |> |>


----------



## yande

Is this a conspriacy? Having acquired the other big 4, flightmaster, Seamaster 2254, Speedmaster and PO, now you do this.........
All the above pics are of amazingly beautiful watches, but some of them are simply drop dead gorgeous, especially this one:



Dixan said:


> (On brown crocodile grain leather strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [




I'm curious as to the weight on one of these. Anyone have any info?


----------



## Dixan

yande said:


> Is this a conspriacy? Having acquired the other big 4, flightmaster, Seamaster 2254, Speedmaster and PO, now you do this.........
> All the above pics are of amazingly beautiful watches, but some of them are simply drop dead gorgeous, especially this one:
> 
> I'm curious as to the weight on one of these. Anyone have any info?


Hahaha. ;-) To pretend you have any choice is futile. You _will_ have an AT or RM one day.... :-d Thanks for the compliment.

I'm not sure of the weight. The Gents Size (39.2 mm) version I have is probably a tiny bit lighter than a Speedy Pro on bracelet? Not positive, but they wear about the same, weight wise. It's a _very_ comfortable watch. Every time I look at it now, I think to myself, "Now that's a nice _Gentleman's Watch_." (Great description, M4tt. |>)


----------



## M4tt

Here's one of my favourite shots of mine:










And on a NASA strap:










Lovely watches in either version.


----------



## OzO

Great thread idea! Love the pics here so far

If anyone (I'm looking at you yande) is on the fence about buying one, my 2503.50 says "do it!"



















Arty b&w shot










This dial shot shows how deep the dial is set into the case










This is probably my favorite shot at the moment. My AT is currently living on a Hirsch Leonardo black curved end strap. Really happy with the morning light reflections on the face










And this is the one that started it all... My blue quartz Aqua Terra! I sold this to my brother in law and suffered some major sellers remorse, I knew I'd have to get another Aqua Terra sooner than later :-!



















Looks sharp on a NATO









At the old Yankee stadium









So, in closing.... Get an Aqua Terra if you haven't got one! And if you do... Post some pics :-!


----------



## 4counters

Some cracking photos in this thread, I'm afraid my poor photography will only lower the tone. Anyway, here's my Annual Calendar (I'm so nerdy I watched the date tick over from April 30 to May 1).

Model number is 231.10.43.22.06.001​


----------



## Dixan

* Sorry, that image was bugging me. Will put up another in its place when I can. Thx. *



We have a lot more ATs and RMs around here. Hope more people will post up photos!


----------



## MFB71

Great thread:-!

Blue Dial from 2003 (2500 Aqua Terra-2503.80)


----------



## Wetworks

Some pics of my AT Chrono:


----------



## Mathew J

Here is another for today....


----------



## taphil




----------



## pogiguy

My 39mm AT quartz says hi.


----------



## ljb187

Two ways to look at this:

*Negatively:* This...thread...is...torture.

Or

*Positively:* This thread is a useful character building exercise!

I'm going with the former and accept that within few months I'm going to be out two to four thousand dollars.


----------



## AlexMachine

Aqua Terra is next on my list. Love the 2500 with blue dial, but maybe even more 2500 with white dial and rose gold hands and markers. Anybody with pics of that one?? :think:


----------



## cadomniel

I hope I will join this club soon. MY AT 2504.50 is on the way


----------



## Dixan

AlexMachine said:


> Aqua Terra is next on my list. Love the 2500 with blue dial, but maybe even more 2500 with white dial and rose gold hands and markers. Anybody with pics of that one?? :think:


Father John has that watch, and has many nice photos of it. Let's see if he's willing to post them up. It's a great looking watch.

*Some GREAT photos! We have many, many more of these watches among us, though. Hope to see more photos...!* |>


----------



## john wilson

yande said:


> I'm curious as to the weight on one of these. Anyone have any info?


133 grams. On bracelet.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## ChronoScot

Gorgeous shots Mr. Wilson.


----------



## Dixan

ChronoScot said:


> Gorgeous shots Mr. Wilson.


+1. The very best Railmaster photos out there.


----------



## v76

Old AT:



























New AT:


----------



## anteromega

Here's my Raily's case back. I just love to just stop and stare at it during a down time.


----------



## Broleo

wow, amazing thread Dixan.

My beginner shot of the AT (nothing new taken, just consolidating)


----------



## Henry T

I'll play. 

My 39 mm on steel bracelet.


----------



## Watch wrist: g.p.

I am really not a 2-tone watch fan but that AT could change my mind!


----------



## john wilson

ChronoScot said:


> Gorgeous shots Mr. Wilson.


Thank you CS.


----------



## john wilson

Dixan said:


> +1. The very best Railmaster photos out there.


Very kind,thank you sir.
John Wilson


----------



## GaryF

john wilson said:


>


Just stunning.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

*Just received today from my AD. 
Law school graduation gift for my daughter.*


----------



## Dixan

OF, what a lucky lady. Very nice gift, Sir. Is that the mid-size quartz AT? Gorgeous gray in those shots. Congrats on the watch, and the graduation. Hope she does well on the bar.

Leonard, I still can't see your photos. Bummer. It's because I can't access the photo hosting site you use from my location within China. Anyway, I hope you're enjoying your new AT!



anteromega said:


> Here's my Raily's case back. I just love to just stop and stare at it during a down time.


Nice! We don't see enough of the backs of these watches. Though the 8500 is even more beautiful, the 2500 and its RM versions are also very nicely finished movements. |>


----------



## Dixan

This thread is coming along nicely! *Please keep the photos coming. *:-!

Even if you feel you've posted your AT/RM photos many times before in the past, please post them up here just once more. This thread is really turning out to be a valuable resource thread. Just think back to when you were researching these watches; it would have been great to be able to see so many versions (and the very creative photographs of them) all together in one place. ;-)


----------



## GaryF

Dixan said:


> This thread is coming along nicely! *Please keep the photos coming. *:-!
> 
> Even if you feel you've posted your AT/RM photos many times before in the past, please post them up here just once more. This thread is really turning out to be a valuable resource thread. Just think back to when you were researching these watches; it would have been great to be able to see so many versions (and the very creative photographs of them) all together in one place. ;-)


----------



## J_Hack

Nevermind... I found a prior thread with the same photo stating it was the 36mm!

Is that the 36mm Explorer? It does not look that much smaller than the AT. I tried on the 39mm and it was very nice, but the size just did not seem relative to the details of the watch. Maybe due to the smaller version being so proportionate.



GaryF said:


>


----------



## GaryF

Yeah, a few people have an issue with the proportionately small hands on the new Explorer. Personally, I don't but I still prefer the older model. 
Can I ask you where you saw my photo? Was it in one of my posts?


----------



## agpatel




----------



## yande

agpatel said:


>


For me, there is something extraordinarily captivating with these applied Logos. 
For a brand of its quality, I do not understand why all the Omega models do not have them. (Any ideas? Surely not cost!) 
My only applied logo, my Seamaster PO, initially opened my eyes to this aesthetically beautiful appliqué, and I'd go as far to say that it could be a major determining factor on what Omegas' I consider in the future. Oh no, (I mean... OH YES!), a credit for the AT, and it only a matter of time, tho regretfully, money also. 
A great reference thread Dixon, well done.
Regards
mark


----------



## Dixan

yande said:


> For me, there is something extraordinarily captivating with these applied Logos.
> For a brand of its quality, I do not understand why all the Omega models do not have them. (Any ideas? Surely not cost!)
> My only applied logo, my Seamaster PO, initially opened my eyes to this aesthetically beautiful appliqué, and I'd go as far to say that it could be a major determining factor on what Omegas' I consider in the future. Oh no, (I mean... OH YES!), a credit for the AT, and it only a matter of time, tho regretfully, money also.
> A great reference thread Dixon, well done.
> Regards
> mark


I totally agree, Mark. I also love the applied Omega logo. The great thing about the Aqua Terra is that the "OMEGA" word mark is also applied. I'll not speculate here as to why some watches have it and some do not. I believe there are whole threads dedicated to that discussion already. Whatever the reason, I, like you, lament the fact that many modern models lack this small but impactful detail. Most would probably agree that the Speedy Pro would be even more covetable if it still had its applied logo.

And, thanks for the kind words. We've collectively made this a great resource thread. The quality of photos posted here has been consistently very high. Let's see if we can't get some more members to post! :-!


----------



## Trapper




----------



## Wetworks

Dixan said:


> I totally agree, Mark. I also love the applied Omega logo. The great thing about the Aqua Terra is that the "OMEGA" word mark is also applied. I'll not speculate here as to why some watches have it and some do not. I believe there are whole threads dedicated to that discussion already. Whatever the reason, I, like you, lament the fact that many modern models lack this small but impactful detail. Most would probably agree that the Speedy Pro would be even more covetable if it still had its applied logo.
> 
> And, thanks for the kind words. We've collectively made this a great resource thread. The quality of photos posted here has been consistently very high. Let's see if we can't get some more members to post! :-!


Hi Dixan,

I was always was under the impression that the applied "Omega" logo was reserved for chronometers. Of course, since not all Omega chronometers have the applied logo kind of skews that, but I am pretty sure that all that do are, in fact, chronometers.


----------



## Dixan

Wetworks said:


> Hi Dixan,
> 
> I was always was under the impression that the applied "Omega" logo was reserved for chronometers. Of course, since not all Omega chronometers have the applied logo kind of skews that, but I am pretty sure that all that do are, in fact, chronometers.


Interesting theory, WW, but unfortunately I don't think it holds water. These two quartz models also have the applied logo, as did the original AT quartz, and many others, I'm sure.

OMEGA Watches: Seamaster 300 M Quartz - Steel on steel - 2221.80.00

OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra Quartz - Steel on steel - 231.10.39.61.02.001

I think it just comes down to individual designs. They could just make it standard across the board, but some models actually benefit from not having an applied logo, or in other words, they look better with a printed logo. The original SMP Bond, the 2531.80 is a good example of such a watch.


----------



## Dixan

I'm wondering if we can get some of the older, possibly _ever so slightly_ jaded (in terms of posting old photos of old watches) members to contribute? ;-)

KatGirl, Fr. John, Teeritz, and _many_ others have had, or still have, so many cool ATs and RMs, and so many fantastic photos of them. If some of you guys would kindly contribute, we could continue making what is turning out to be a nice, solid resource thread for all future researchers.

*Post 'em if you got 'em!* :-!


----------



## apina

My 39mm Railmaster (with Seamaster Professional bracelet):


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

apina said:


> My 39mm Railmaster (with Seamaster Professional bracelet):


Great picture:-!


----------



## Wetworks

Dixan said:


> Interesting theory, WW, but unfortunately I don't think it holds water. These two quartz models also have the applied logo, as did the original AT quartz, and many others, I'm sure.
> 
> OMEGA Watches: Seamaster 300 M Quartz - Steel on steel - 2221.80.00
> 
> OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra Quartz - Steel on steel - 231.10.39.61.02.001
> 
> I think it just comes down to individual designs. They could just make it standard across the board, but some models actually benefit from not having an applied logo, or in other words, they look better with a printed logo. The original SMP Bond, the 2531.80 is a good example of such a watch.


Dixan,

Neither one of the watches you linked to have the "Omega" applied logo, only the "Ω". The first model I actually own, so I am positive of this. I will take it a step further and say this only applies to mechanical watches and not quartz, despite some of the latter having a COSC designation. The Bond SMP you referenced is a perfect example of this as the mechanical does in fact of have applied logo. Now I'm not saying this makes what I said correct as it is only speculation on my part. And I agree with you that some models simply look better with a painted logo, ala the Railmaster or EB SMP, which are both chronometers. Whether this is a design aesthetic is anyone's guess, but I will bet only chronometers get that applied "Omega".


----------



## enkrypt

After seeing these gorgeous pictures of the older generation Aqua Terra and Railmaster, I have the same wish as always: I hope Omega will reintroduce a classic dressy Seamaster, based on 8500, and without the "teak" dial. Just a normal flat dial, a tad bit glossy, with nice applied details of the hour indices and Omega logo + wording.
Like a modern day reincarnation of the 60's Seamaster.


----------



## Dixan

Wetworks said:


> Dixan,
> 
> Neither one of the watches you linked to have the "Omega" applied logo, only the "Ω". The first model I actually own, so I am positive of this. I will take it a step further and say this only applies to mechanical watches and not quartz, despite some of the latter having a COSC designation. The Bond SMP you referenced is a perfect example of this as the mechanical does in fact of have applied logo. Now I'm not saying this makes what I said correct as it is only speculation on my part. And I agree with you that some models simply look better with a painted logo, ala the Railmaster or EB SMP, which are both chronometers. Whether this is a design aesthetic is anyone's guess, but I will bet only chronometers get that applied "Omega".


Logo = Omega symbol

Word mark = "OMEGA"

That's what I've always meant anyway.


----------



## Dixan

enkrypt said:


> After seeing these gorgeous pictures of the older generation Aqua Terra and Railmaster, I have the same wish as always: I hope Omega will reintroduce a classic dressy Seamaster, based on 8500, and without the "teak" dial. Just a normal flat dial, a tad bit glossy, with nice applied details of the hour indices and Omega logo + wording.
> Like a modern day reincarnation of the 60's Seamaster.


For me, it's more than just the teak dial that needs to be changed, if they want to re-capture the spirit of the original AT and RM. Although I really like the current 8500 AT as its own design, overall I still prefer the original AT/RM, and feel they are more elegant in comparison. Specifically, I prefer not only the original, simpler dials, but also the original watches' sharper hands and indices. I'm just not one hundred percent sold on the newer watches' blunt hands and indices. They're a bit too heavy and chunky to me. Together with the teak dial, those details give the current ATs a much more casual feel, IMO. Again, very handsome designs in their own right, but to me, they feel less like newer versions of the same line, and more like stand alone designs.

Anyway, *more photos, please!* :-!


----------



## teeritz

Okay, here's my 36mm 2504.50 SuperBlack dialled 1st Gen AquaTerra.










This dial is impossible (for me) to take a decent and truly representative photo of it. But that doesn't stop me from _trying_.
Here's the Cal 2500 purring along inside it.










And sometimes, Mother Nature steps in and does the lighting. And the stars align and I take a lucky shot.










Like M4tt's always said, this is a true "Gentleman's Watch".


----------



## MickyD

ignore the hair on the crystal 





































to be honest, with 20/20 hindsight, I should probably have got the next size down, but this certainly has a presence


----------



## m3ntalist

Amazing pics, I really like the thread 

Here's my new 41,5 I just got as a B-day present from my parents.


----------



## OzO

m3ntalist said:


> Amazing pics, I really like the thread
> 
> Here's my new 41,5 I just got as a B-day present from my parents.


Want to trade parents? :-d

But seriously, nice pic!


----------



## OzO

MickyD said:


>


this is my favorite pic at the moment!


----------



## 4counters

MickyD said:


> ignore the hair on the crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest, with 20/20 hindsight, I should probably have got the next size down, but this certainly has a presence


I think you chose the right one, it looks great.


----------



## MickyD

OzO said:


> this is my favorite pic at the moment!


1280 pixel version for you:
http://mpd.smugmug.com/Other/Watches/IMG0425/737065553_oBZS4-O.jpg




4counters said:


> I think you chose the right one, it looks great.


thank you, I appreciate the compliment


----------



## Dixan

teeritz said:


> Okay, here's my 36mm 2504.50 SuperBlack dialled 1st Gen AquaTerra...
> 
> Like M4tt's always said, this is a true "Gentleman's Watch".


T., I'm surprised you, of all people, don't have a Railmaster, actually. I would think it would be right up your alley. Love them, and wish I had one as well, but I wouldn't be able to get over how similar it was to my AT. Maybe the perfect combo would be RM and 8500 AT. Anyway, I always love seeing photos of your Gentleman's Watch.


----------



## Dixan

MickyD said:


> ignore the hair on the crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest, with 20/20 hindsight, I should probably have got the next size down, but this certainly has a presence


Wow! I really like the XXL RMs. Maybe it's because they are unabashedly huge. To be gigantic, extravagant, a bit OTT is their _raison d'être_. It looks very nice on that color strap too. Keep on keeping on, man! I, for one, hope to see this watch around the forum more often....

This thread is turning out very nicely. So great to see some models that we don't normally see. *Please keep them coming!*


----------



## Dixan

m3ntalist said:


> Amazing pics, I really like the thread
> 
> Here's my new 41,5 I just got as a B-day present from my parents.


I got my first Omega from my dad. I think I've always felt a special connection to Omega, above and beyond "normal" obsessive fandom, because of that fact. Be good to your folks! (And not just because they bought you a nice watch. ;-))


----------



## john wilson

teeritz said:


> Okay, here's my 36mm 2504.50 SuperBlack dialled 1st Gen AquaTerra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dial is impossible (for me) to take a decent and truly representative photo of it. But that doesn't stop me from _trying_.
> Here's the Cal 2500 purring along inside it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sometimes, Mother Nature steps in and does the lighting. And the stars align and I take a lucky shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like M4tt's always said, this is a true "Gentleman's Watch".


----------



## john wilson




----------



## OMEGAFORCE

john wilson said:


>


I love it!!!:-! Beautiful pictures of the great watch!!!
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## pogiguy

pogiguy said:


> My 39mm AT quartz says hi.


Just got some new straps. Here's my watch with a dark brown croco grain leather strap. To me it gives a completely different feeling from the bracelet!


----------



## Dixan

pogiguy said:


> Just got some new straps. Here's my watch with a dark brown croco grain leather strap. To me it gives a completely different feeling from the bracelet!


There was a time when I was searching for a silver dialed Gents Size 2500 AT, and the first thing I had planned to do was to put it on a dark chocolate brown alligator strap. I think that looks very handsome. Overall, in the terms of design, that combo of silver and dark brown, cool metal and warm natural material, is one of the classic contrasting color schemes. Nicely done! Please post more photos when you have them. |>


----------



## teeritz

Dixan said:


> T., I'm surprised you, of all people, don't have a Railmaster, actually. I would think it would be right up your alley. Love them, and wish I had one as well, but I* wouldn't be able to get over how similar it was to my AT*. Maybe the perfect combo would be RM and 8500 AT. Anyway, I always love seeing photos of your Gentleman's Watch.


Exactly. It's a little too close to my AT in design. I absolutely love the Railmaster. Forum member 'runitout' has the 36mm model and whenever I see it, my resolve erodes a little more. One day, I may just crack and get one, but I might opt for the 39mm model. Although, the 36mil Raily is just perfect. Then again, I quite like the 1016 Rolex Explorer, too. But they cost more than I'd like to pay. 
It's a slippery slope, this watch collecting gig.



john wilson said:


>


Nah, JayDub, I'm thinking more along the lines of these kind of guys;

David Bowie, circa 1978.










And yeah, he also had his Ziggy Stardust and Aladdin Sane personas, but by the time he Fell to Earth ;-) and put on a tie, he was unbeatable. Around the same time in the late '70s, Rod Stewart was getting around looking like this;










Now, if you had to go into town to see your bank manager, who would you rather dress like?
Luckily, Roddy boy came to his senses and began dressing his age.

Then there were these guys;










Cary Grant, the all-time embodiment of old Hollywood movie star mythology. I was driving my mother's car back in 1986 when I heard on the radio that he had died. I nearly hit a tree.

And the other legend, Bogart;










His Rick Blaine character in "Casablanca" (Dir: Michael Curtiz, 1942) was described as "Two parts Hemingway, one part Scott Fitzgerald'. Every man should aspire to that. If there were more Rick Blaines around, the world would be a better place.

I could go on, but these are the type of 'gentlemen' that the AquaTerra (1st Gen) was made for.


----------



## john wilson

teeritz said:


> Nah, JayDub, I'm thinking more along the lines of these kind of guys;


How about....









I'd take out Debbie Harry wearing an A.T.


----------



## teeritz

It's a shame about "The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen". That film pretty much convinced Connery to retire from acting. And don't even get me started on what a wasted opportunity "The Rock" was. That could have been a great film.


----------



## Desotti

Great pics gentlemen!

My contribution (please disregard the "intruder" PO):



















Cheers!


----------



## hollyb

4counters said:


> I think you chose the right one, it looks great.


+1, I'm not a fan of over sized watches but looks to me that it sits fine on your wrist.


----------



## hiro1963

A couple of pics of my old 2504.52.00. 




































































































- Hiro


----------



## Mathew J

And my latest from work:


----------



## Dixan

hiro1963 said:


> A couple of pics of my old 2504.52.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Hiro


Hiro! Where've you been, man? We haven't seen you around in a long time. Hope all is well.

I remember you sold that beautiful Railmaster. What a shame. You wore that MS RM perfectly. I also remember when you bought the very nice Longines 19 mm strap to use with it. A great fit, IMO. I need a strap just like that.

Anyway, hope you stick around. |>



Mathew J said:


> And my latest from work:


Nice! It's about time to clean up that watch, though! Getting a bit dirty around the edges. ;-) Beautiful watch, nonetheless.

This is really cool... We're getting to see a lot of models we don't always get to see. Maybe we'll get to a point where all sizes and color combos get represented! *Please keep the photos coming!* And for those with less common models, please include the model number and maybe a size description. Thanks!

:-!


----------



## hiro1963

Dixan said:


> Hiro! Where've you been, man? We haven't seen you around in a long time. Hope all is well.
> 
> I remember you sold that beautiful Railmaster. What a shame. You wore that MS RM perfectly. I also remember when you bought the very nice Longines 19 mm strap to use with it. A great fit, IMO. I need a strap just like that.
> 
> Anyway, hope you stick around. |>
> 
> :-!


Hi Dixan! My family and I are doing well. Thanks! I was in Japan for several months. Yea, I miss my Railmaster a lot. ;-)

Hope everything is going well for you.

Best,
Hiro


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Omega Railmaster Teak Dial ;-)


----------



## Btmagician13

Here is my contribution. I regret the day I ever decided to sell this watch. I want another one! Anybody want to part with theirs?


----------



## MHe225

john wilson said:


> I'd take out Debbie Harry wearing an A.T.


or just Chanel No. 5 ;-)


----------



## AB01

Does anyone have a Railmaster Chrono ?


----------



## jikan ga nai

You know, for a second you had me going there!



OMEGAFORCE said:


> Omega Railmaster Teak Dial ;-)


----------



## vlad.ica

Here are few pictures of my AT 2502.34:


----------



## AlexMachine

vlad.ica said:


> Here are few pictures of my AT 2502.34:


You sir, you made my day. Thats real beauty and the one i´m searching for my self at the moment. Nive to see wristshot of it.


----------



## Remember2

Here's mine


----------



## Dixan

Remember2 said:


> Here's mine


Wow! These photos really show off the deep, dark black that owners have described before. Beautiful! |>


----------



## mrsnak




----------



## Radharc

MickyD said:


>





OzO said:


> this is my favorite pic at the moment!


No sh*t, in a thread that is absolutely overflowing with stunning pictures, MickyD just raised the bar yet higher.



MickyD said:


> 1280 pixel version for you:
> http://mpd.smugmug.com/Other/Watches/IMG0425/737065553_oBZS4-O.jpg


You da man!

What a fantastic thread this is, Dixan deserves an "atta boy" for starting it, and everyone who has contributed deserves a pat on the back. Who do we need to send an envelope of benjamins to in order to get this stickied?


----------



## Dixan

Wow, this thread is turning out very nicely. Some really great shots. We may reach our unofficial goal of having all AT and RM models represented, after all.  Kat, we all know you have _a ton_ of AT and RM photos, and that you love to share. (Hmmm... Don't mean to call you out, but I'm not sure why you haven't shared with us here. Please join in the fun, _if you feel the urge._ If not, no worries.) ;-)

Anyway, thanks, everyone, for contributing! *Please keep the photos coming.* |>


----------



## bluegreen

Great thread for those of us who are a little biased  A few Railmaster photos to add to the tally. Occasionally I got the dial in focus, must by a tripod ....


















































































bg.


----------



## mrsnak




----------



## OMEGAFORCE

_The American lunch with the Swiss watch :-d_


----------



## 4counters

Aqua Terra XXL:


----------



## yande

OMEGAFORCE, you are hereby voted best signature file on the Forum
At least by me. 
Cool, very cool.
mark


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

yande said:


> OMEGAFORCE, you are hereby voted best signature file on the Forum
> At least by me.
> Cool, very cool.
> mark


Thanks a lot, sir.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Dixan said:


> OF, what a lucky lady. Very nice gift, Sir. Is that the mid-size quartz AT? Gorgeous gray in those shots. Congrats on the watch, and the graduation. Hope she does well on the bar.


Thank you Dixan,
Yes it is the mid - size quarts AT Ref.# 231.10.39.61.06.001


----------



## Brage

Here's the Railmaster on the Norwegian colors NATO, in celebration of our Constitution Day 17th May. Hurra!









And here is an image from Oslo to give you the idea of the level of enthusiasm over here. What you see is mainly children walking up the main streets of Oslo, heading for the castle to cheer the Royal family.


----------



## akitadog

MickyD,

That is an awesome watch. I wanted to buy one last year, but they were no longer available. So instead I bought a Speedmaster Pro Moon Watch. No regrets, it is also an excellent watch, and I have become quite attached to it. However, If I ever see one at a reasonable price, I would be very tempted to buy it. I love Manual Wind watches, and especially large ones. 

Wear it in good health. It looks very good on the wrist. Large but not too large.

Regards,

Akitadog


----------



## RayG

After several months of stalking the various classifieds... my 42mm AT. Here's a quick shot on my bathroom counter this morning.


----------



## aardvarkbark

Another two-tone, though now on a chocolate gator...


----------



## Ayune

mrsnak said:


>


Is that the XXXXXL? Will it look too big on my 6.25" wrist? I can't find one at my AD try try on. More pics please...
(insert 'flaming sarcasm' emoticon here)


----------



## GTTIME

Mathew J said:


> And my latest from work:


39 or 42 mm ? I really want this watch in 42 and should have bought when I had the chance.


----------



## Dixan

GTTIME said:


> 39 or 42 mm ? I really want this watch in 42 and should have bought when I had the chance.


GT, his is definitely the Gents Size 39.2 mm version. Hope you get one some day, in the size you like.

Thanks to everyone who has contributed so far. With your help, this is turning out to be a very comprehensive photo archive. *More photos! Let's keep it going!*


----------



## gt_5454

GTTIME said:


> 39 or 42 mm ? I really want this watch in 42 and should have bought when I had the chance.


This is my favorite AT ... I am still regretting not buying one when I had the opportunity a few months ago


----------



## 4counters

aardvarkbark said:


> Another two-tone, though now on a chocolate gator...


Love this one, very very nice.


----------



## mrsnak

Ayune said:


> Is that the XXXXXL? Will it look too big on my 6.25" wrist? I can't find one at my AD try try on. More pics please...
> (insert 'flaming sarcasm' emoticon here)


No this is the 39.2. Perfect for your wrist. Here it is on my 6.6" wrist


----------



## Ayune

mrsnak said:


> No this is the 39.2. Perfect for your wrist. Here it is on my 6.6" wrist


Thanks, but I was actually poking fun at mrsnak's huge RM floating in the sky above the locomotive.


----------



## gpension

My new (to me) 42mm Aqua Terra after a no e polish - looks like it just came off the shelf!


----------



## avusblue

Here's mine -- the 2518.30.00:




























A good looking, classy, simple watch. No nonsense and no frills.


----------



## Dixan

avusblue said:


> Here's mine -- the 2518.30.00:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good looking, classy, simple watch. No nonsense and no frills.


I've always admired the simplicity of the silver on silver. Looks good!


----------



## bhall41

gt_5454 said:


> This is my favorite AT ... I am still regretting not buying one when I had the opportunity a few months ago


Picked up this exact AT a few weeks ago from an Australian dealer. Really happy with the purchase although I paid a premium to secure it. Great everyday watch - I am wearing it now in fact, at work.

I am enjoying all the AT and Railmaster posts - I love both watches: it's a shame Omega decided to retire the 'regular' sized Railmasters. I am also developing a soft spot for the current ATs (8500 calibre): beautiful detail on the dial.

Ben


----------



## Dixan

bhall41 said:


> Picked up this exact AT a few weeks ago from an Australian dealer. Really happy with the purchase although I paid a premium to secure it. Great everyday watch - I am wearing it now in fact, at work.
> 
> I am enjoying all the AT and Railmaster posts - I love both watches: it's a shame Omega decided to retire the 'regular' sized Railmasters. I am also developing a soft spot for the current ATs (8500 calibre): beautiful detail on the dial.
> 
> Ben


Photos, please! The white dial/blue markers 2503.33, and its larger brother, are fan favorites here. Any photos would be well received, and appreciated. |>


----------



## MHe225

bluegreen said:


> Great thread for those of us who are a little biased


|> |> Guilty as charged, said the other man with a Railmaster and SpeedyPro in the collection |> |>

RonB

*PS* - mooie foto's, Zuiderbuur (mijn wieg stond in Limburg, NL)


----------



## Illiguy

I have not seen any other Railmasters with the tan croc strap. This is the 39 mm Railmaster. Cheers.


----------



## bhall41

Dixan said:


> Photos, please! The white dial/blue markers 2503.33, and its larger brother, are fan favorites here. Any photos would be well received, and appreciated. |>


:-d


----------



## ggyy1276

Just saw the thread, and thought I'd chime in


----------



## OzO

I know I already posted pics, but here's another one of my Aqua Terra (2503.50 on a Hirsch Leonardo curved end strap)


----------



## ggyy1276

I'm looking to buy a case back key, anyone knows which will fit the 36mm Quartz AT(2518)? 
30mm, or 33mm? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Argon

Some great shots in this thread.

Here's my contribution:


----------



## Luke*

Hi,

This is my first post for my first omega,fell in love with this fellow a while back...Then my fiance gave me a present for my 30th birthday combined early wedding present,getting hitched the end of the month,opened it up and nearly fell on the floor i was shocked but totally chuffed, just a few quick pics enjoy.


----------



## jbdan

Gawh why did I stumble into this thread. Timeless classic and fabulous pics gents good going Kevin!


----------



## Dixan

jbdan said:


> Gawh why did I stumble into this thread. Timeless classic and fabulous pics gents good going Kevin!


Nice to see you posting, Dan. |> I'm surprised you haven't owned an AT or RM yet. I'd love to see what you could do with them, in terms of photography.

It's really great what we've managed to do with this little thread. We've collectively made this into a very comprehensive photo archive and resource thread. *Hope we can keep the photos coming in!* :-!


----------



## Brage

Illiguy said:


> I have not seen any other Railmasters with the tan croc strap. This is the 39 mm Railmaster. Cheers.


I like that look alot, do you mind sharing what OME part number it is?


----------



## ChronoScot

Subjecting my Seamaster to some extreme aquatic activity:


----------



## billiybop

At present I am searching for a Seamaster Aqua Terra about 5 years old and 38.5 mm. In a couple of weeks I go back down to Bangkok to a used watch shop where I have bought a few very nice and authentic watches. Before I actually pay my money the saleslady takes off the back and lets me check the movement with a loupe.


----------



## Radharc

I am preparing a full-fledged six-month review of my 231.10.42.21.06.001 (41.5, Caliber 8500, grey face) and was snapping some pics. I am no photographer, but a few came out half-decent and I thought I would share them in this thread:


----------



## gpension

Already posted my AT, but took this lume shot over the weekend....


----------



## bluegreen

Whooooaaa!

This thread was way too far down the list. Have bump on me 

Put my Railmaster on an old panerei style type strap last night and took a few photos under a stormy sky. Focussing is still a work in progess :think:



















bg.


----------



## ChronoScot

Paging Mr. Dixan! 

I see from the sales corner and from your updated signature that you have a new acquisition. So when are you going to indulge us with some nice photos of your Aqua Terra 8500?


----------



## davieg10c

ChronoScot said:


> Paging Mr. Dixan!
> 
> I see from the sales corner and from your updated signature that you have a new acquisition. So when are you going to indulge us with some nice photos of your Aqua Terra 8500?


He's not the only one. Ive just acquired a shinny new RM. But unfortunately I've also just sold my canon DSLR!


----------



## Dixan

ChronoScot said:


> Paging Mr. Dixan!
> 
> I see from the sales corner and from your updated signature that you have a new acquisition. So when are you going to indulge us with some nice photos of your Aqua Terra 8500?


Very perceptive of you, Sir. ;-) I have yet to feel its cool hard steel in my covetous hands, let alone train a nervously aimed macro lens at it, as it has not yet made its way across the great Pacific to join me here as guests of the Middle Kingdom. I do plan to take many photos when I get it, so watch this space....


----------



## MuRph77

XXL


----------



## yande

MuRph77 said:


>


Comeon, takin the crystal out before photographing is not playing fair.! ;-)

Fantastic photos as usual MuRph and a great addition to this fabulous thread. You show the Railmaster in such a seductive manner.
HAGW


----------



## Chibatastic

Dixan said:


> Very perceptive of you, Sir. ;-) I have yet to feel its cool hard steel in my covetous hands, let alone train a nervously aimed macro lens at it, as it has not yet made its way across the great Pacific to join me here as guests of the Middle Kingdom. I do plan to take many photos when I get it, so watch this space....


Cant wait to see which one you got, K!


----------



## AlexMachine

billiybop said:


> At present I am searching for a Seamaster Aqua Terra about 5 years old and 38.5 mm. In a couple of weeks I go back down to Bangkok to a used watch shop where I have bought a few very nice and authentic watches. Before I actually pay my money the saleslady takes off the back and lets me check the movement with a loupe.


Hi, i´m in Thailand 1 month every year and have been looking for a deacent secondhand watchshop in BKK. Have found some, in MBK and in Siam Center but if you have better one, could you PM me for shops name and address?
Thanks.


----------



## walterrobin

here's mine. will definitely post a better pic when i have the time.


----------



## davieg10c

I bought the RM on strap and have been contemplating buying the bracelet. In the mean time i tried it on my PO bracelet and it fits pretty well.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

davieg10c said:


> I bought the RM on strap and have been contemplating buying the bracelet. In the mean time i tried it on my PO bracelet and it fits pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!!:-!


----------



## SynMike

I used to own this 39mm one. Now on the hunt for the black dial version.


----------



## Dixan

I'm not really introducing anything new here with this quick shot I just took, but it _is_ the first shot I've taken of my new Aqua Terra. Just got it this afternoon. Very exciting! I'm absolutely loving it so far. |>










I'll be trying out different straps for it in the coming days, so if you're interested to see how this watch looks on certain colored straps, check back here later. ;-)


----------



## MFB71

To continue this thread some more pictures of my blue AT


----------



## enkrypt

Amazing picture Dixan... I've never been a fan of the teck dial, but the way I see it here it looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KatGirl

Hey, Kevin. You got it! Yea!!!! Huge congrats!! Here's a preview of what it will look like on chocolate brown croc OEM. I'm _soooo _glad I kept this strap, when I sold the Railmaster. I know they sell the grey dial AT on a black croc, as an option, because I've seen pics of it, but I think _this_ combo looks better:





































P.S. Who'd have thought we'd be so into wristwatches, that a secondary hobby, W_ristwatch Photography_, would also become a passion? I am awaiting receipt of a Tamron 60mm F 2.0 super duper macro for my Nikon D 90. I did some research, and it is rated _better_ than the Nikon lens, with similar specs. Soon, I'll be able to take crisp, clear shots like yours. BTW, it's all John Wilson's fault. _Thanks a lot, John! :roll:_


----------



## john wilson




----------



## MHe225

Congratulations, Kevin, that's a beauty. Is this the exact same model as Kat's (same size)?



KatGirl said:


>


To each her / his own but I like your AT on the croc-strap even better than on the bracelet, KG. This is a killer combo |>
Maybe I'm just projecting my personal preference here - my Railmaster hasn't spent a single second on its (original) bracelet. Had it temporarily on my old black Speedmaster croc and its now on a chocolate croc (funny how Kevin's name keeps popping up ;-))










RonB


----------



## Wetworks

Couple of new pics:


----------



## KatGirl

JOHN, You proved my point, AGAIN! I have admired your photography since I joined this forum, and aspire to become _half_ as talented as you, John. Another great shot!


----------



## KatGirl

MHe225 said:


> Congratulations, Kevin, that's a beauty. Is this the exact same model as Kat's (same size)?
> 
> To each her / his own but I like your AT on the croc-strap even better than on the bracelet, KG. This is a killer combo |>
> Maybe I'm just projecting my personal preference here - my Railmaster hasn't spent a single second on its (original) bracelet. Had it temporarily on my old black Speedmaster croc and its now on a chocolate croc (funny how Kevin's name keeps popping up ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RonB


Thanks, Ron. I'm really liking the strap, too. Kevin got the 41.5mm size, which surprised me. I thought he preferred smaller watches. However, when I compared the white 38.5 to the grey 38.5, I would have sworn the grey watch was smaller. The darker dial looks more petite. When looking at pics, you can tell the two sizes apart by the position of the date window. The 38.5mm's window is flush against the chapter ring, and there's some space between the two on the 41.5mm size. I have to tell you, I love this watch, and the fact that it has the 8500 inside, makes it just that much sweeter.


----------



## Dixan

Actually, Kat, aside from the Mid-Size Bond (2251.80) that I got as a graduation present from my dad, and which I eventually replaced, almost ten years later (with his blessing) with a 2531.80, I've only ever bought the "standard" sized Omegas, which they label, "Gents Size." Other than the first Omega that was a Mid-Size, I've never owned an Omega that was either larger than or smaller than standard. Their sizing works perfectly for me, as I think I have a very average wrist size and shape (7" around and flat on top and bottom). This new AT is not different. It fits me perfectly. I'm really falling for this watch. I already know it's my favorite Omega that I've owned, and by a long way.

I like the way it looks in your photos, with the chocolate brown strap, but I realized my dark brown strap was basically the same color, and when I mocked it up with the gray dial, I didn't immediately love the combo. I then tried the black strap, and to tell you the truth, it didn't look great on black either. Hmmm. :think:

Thanks, enkrypt. I'll try and set it up for some better shots in the near future. I'm glad this quick one spoke to you, though. This watch is so much better in person... that's all I can say. In person, it looks like a stepped dial, which makes the teak detailing seem to make more sense as its own element. Overall, the finishing is just simply a step above the 2500 PO and (dare I say it?), the Speedy Pro. I'm not saying there's anything wrong - at all - with those fine, fine, excellently crafted watches, but rather that with the 8500 AT, Omega really made it a goal for it to _feel_ more high-end. Mission accomplished, IMHO.

BTW, other 8500 AT owners, does your outer AR coating reflect a bit blue? Much more so than recently produced POs? I can't tell if mine does, or if it's just that the outer AR on these ATs are less "clear," less _anti-reflective_, than the PO's?

Anyway, thanks, guys for the new photos added to this thread. Please keep them coming! |>


----------



## MFB71

Kevin,

I would agree with your initial perceptions. I tried the AT 8500 in an AD a couple of months ago. It just seems a more high level piece than the AT 2500. This is not a criticism of the AT 2500 which is a fantastic watch. I just think that Omega have moved up a level with the AT 8500. Looking forward to a through review.


----------



## KatGirl

Hey, Kevin. I guess I assumed that since you knew where to purchase small size Hirsch straps for _ME_, that _you_, _too_, had smaller wrists. _My bad_. I, also, agree with all of your perceptions. If I had to pick between this and my PO, the PO would be missed, a little, but be sent on its way, nonetheless. This is, by far, my favorite watch........EVER! I love it more each day. It looks great on the bracelet and just as good on the strap. This OEM chocolate brown is a very dark rich brown, and the semi-matte finish makes it look really good. It is the same model strap that Omega puts on its rose gold ATS. It actually looks and feels like it SHOULD cost almost $400.00. You mentioned the stepped dial effect on this watch. That is a deliberate design strategy, as the dial is actually set just a bit higher than the chapter ring. That, along with the "teak concept" dial design, give it a pronounced 3D effect. With its captivating dial design, white gold hands and indices, it reflects a lot of light, and actually changes color, like a chameleon. It varies from looking light gey, to dark grey, to near black, and in bright sunlight, looks brown. I agree that the 2500 AT is a beautiful watch, but _THIS_ is simply stunning. Pics don't come close to doing it justice. I am so glad you're enjoying your 8500, as much as I. Congrats, and wear it in good health. As for the color of the outer AR coat, it gives off a very pale blue tint in some lighting situations, but is much lighter than the 1st generation blue of my PO. I'm assuming it's the same, as that used in the more recenly manufactured POs.


----------



## Dixan

MFB Scotland said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I would agree with your initial perceptions. I tried the AT 8500 in an AD a couple of months ago. It just seems a more high level piece than the AT 2500. This is not a criticism of the AT 2500 which is a fantastic watch. I just think that Omega have moved up a level with the AT 8500. Looking forward to a through review.


I do miss my original AT. It's the more classic looking design, for sure. It has a quiet confidence that the new watch simply does not even try to emulate; they've taken a different course now. While I do love the new watch very much, and it does feel fancier in many ways, it can't ever replace the old AT in my heart. As happy as I am with the new direction I am taking with my little collection, I do know already that my lineup will forever have an 2500 AT sized hole in it.



KatGirl said:


> Hey, Kevin. I guess I assumed that since you knew where to purchase small size Hirsch straps for _ME_, that _you_, _too_, had smaller wrists. _My bad_. I, also, agree with all of your perceptions. If I had to pick between this and my PO, the PO would be missed, a little, but be sent on its way, nonetheless. This is, by far, my favorite watch........EVER! I love it more each day. It looks great on the bracelet and just as good on the strap. This OEM chocolate brown is a very dark rich brown, and the semi-matte finish makes it look really good. It is the same model strap that Omega puts on its rose gold ATS. It actually looks and feels like it SHOULD cost almost $400.00. You mentioned the stepped dial effect on this watch. That is a deliberate design strategy, as the dial is actually set just a bit higher than the chapter ring. That, along with the "teak concept" dial design, give it a pronounced 3D effect. With its captivating dial design, white cold hands and indices, it reflects a lot of light, and actually changes color, like a chameleon. it goes from looking light gey, to dark grey, to near black, and in bright sunlight, looks brown. I agree that the 2500 AT is a beautiful watch, but _THIS_ is simply stunning. Pics don't come close to doing it justice. I am so glad you're enjoying your 8500, as much as I. Congrats, and wear it in good health. As for the color of the outer AR coat, it gives off a very pale blue tint in some lighting situations, but is much lighter than the 1st generation blue of my PO. I'm assuming it's the same, as that used in the more recenly manufactured POs.


No worries, Kat. That's pretty solid speculation on your part. No, the reason I knew about those straps is because I bought one a long time ago and realized it was shorter than ones I already had that came from the States. I don't actually own any shorter length straps now, though I _can_ wear them very comfortably, being that my wrist is neither large or small.

I think your strap is different to the one I have, after all. It certainly looks like a better match to the AT's gray than my brown strap. Maybe I just need to get used to the idea of the dial not being a natural match to most basic strap colors. I knew going in that this gray would be less versatile, in this regard, than the white dialed new AT, like Chiba's.

It's strange how this new watch's detailing used to not appeal to me, but somehow I've succumbed to its charms, and I'm suddenly head-over-heels about it. My new Speedy will hopefully be a nice counter-balance to this watch's more decadent character.

Enjoy yours, too, Kat! Please post more photos in this thread as you take them.


----------



## Kieron

What can I say... pure elegance, 42mm, cal.2500C...


----------



## whifferdill

What a great thread! Some fantastic shots of the AT and railmaster here - the Cal 2500 AT that I purchased in December quickly became a favorite - eclipsing even the Speedy and it's on my wrist everyday - I love it - it's perfect for me as an everyday watch - rugged enough for most situations and yet refined at the same time. It's size, shape and fit is just right and it's very comfortable. Some quick n dirty shots below - excuse the quality of the wrist shots but thought I'd make my contribution to the thread. Dixan - love your photos! Shows off the AT beautifully.










On strap










On bracelet










Just looking good!


----------



## Dixan

Sorry... Many of you have seen all the photos I have, so far, of my new AT, but I figured since this was intended as a photo heavy resource thread, I should add them here as well. Thanks. ;-)
































































Please post up any new shots you might have! Thanks, everyone, for making this such an enduring and well received thread! Let's keep it going. |> |> |>


----------



## Dixan

whifferdill said:


> Just looking good!


Absolutely, Ian! :-!


----------



## davieg10c

Absolutely no idea why I took these pics of the planet ocean and railmaster but I thought I'd share so people can get the idea of size etc.





































On PO bracelet










On PO dive










A wrist shot!


----------



## BobmG8

I would like to thank everyone who participated in this collection of posts. I truly enjoyed scrolling through all the photographs. I have been wearing an Omega since I was 14 a habit picked up from my father since this was his favorite watch. I am now 53 and have a small collection of three Omega watches. I never knew there was such a huge following until I discovered this Omega section of this forum last week. Again thanks everyone.


----------



## seale_navy

I didnt really see many pics of the AT 8500 with the silver teak dial though. is it not popular?


----------



## jwalther

seale_navy said:


> I didnt really see many pics of the AT 8500 with the silver teak dial though. is it not popular?


Here's one!


----------



## VTN

Ahh.. I reckon I've gone through this thread at least 10 times while I wait for my own AT to arrive. Oh the suspense!


----------



## seale_navy

jwalther your AT is beatiful. I wish I had the money to buy one now. But I am definitely saving up. I would want mine in the brown crocodile leather *___*


----------



## Sbuzz

This thread has some absolutely STUNNING pics in it. I was fairly set on buying a new PO, but now I must confess that I'm torn with the possibility of an AT! 

My current collection of Hamilton's and Seiko's do not even come close to comparing to these Omega's!


----------



## whifferdill

You know, if the Railmaster had a date window ( hard with the 3,6,9 configuration), I would be tempted to flip my AT for one - love the lumed hands and markers, but I really like having the date feature of my Cal 2500 AT and pretty much everything else about it. The lume of the Railmaster is appealing, though. Geat thread.


----------



## markinmad

Mine says "hi"!


----------



## VTN

markinmad said:


> View attachment 490151
> 
> Mine says "hi"!


Is it the angle of the photo or does the date really say 0?


----------



## markinmad

No, the sharp shadows are obscuring the "1", I took the photo yesterday on the 10th.


----------



## jikan ga nai

Couldn't let this thread fade away. Here's mine. I love this design. Once flipped it, then regretted it, then had to pay much more to get one back after Omega discontinued them. But...here is. Classic.


----------



## djoko88

My 2504.30.00


----------



## jwalther

seale_navy said:


> jwalther your AT is beatiful. I wish I had the money to buy one now. But I am definitely saving up. I would want mine in the brown crocodile leather *___*


Thanks! We're having unseasonably cool weather here this week, so I took the opportunity to try out the OEM brown gator/deployant combo.


----------



## UCrazyKid

I'm new here. Here is my crappy iPhone pic:








Andy


----------



## seale_navy

jwalther, the brown OEM leather looks kinda black though... hmm maybe its the lighting

but anyway, my favourite white dial is the nicest looking IMHO.


----------



## OzO

My AT was getting some love today


----------



## john wilson

Railroad approved.


----------



## jwalther

seale_navy said:


> jwalther, the brown OEM leather looks kinda black though... hmm maybe its the lighting
> 
> but anyway, my favourite white dial is the nicest looking IMHO.


It's a dark brown, but not quite as dark as the picture shows.


----------



## jwalther

john wilson said:


> Railroad approved.


Great pics as usual John! We gave my FIL that exact model Seiko for Xmas a couple of years ago.


----------



## ROBERT A

Hi, I'm new to the forum and stumbled across this thread on Aqua Terra's. I too am a lover of Omega and particularly the Aqua Terra line. Timeless design with sophistication that does not yell "i'm a snob" like another watch manufacturer I know.


----------



## hidden by leaves

ROBERT A said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and stumbled across this thread on Aqua Terra's. I too am a lover of Omega and particularly the Aqua Terra line. Timeless design with sophistication that does not yell "i'm a snob" like another watch manufacturer I know.


People are snobs, not watches. Ironically, your post comes of somewhat snobbishly, in my opinion.


----------



## LuvWatches14

I Love the Look of the Aqua Terra and Railmaster and hope to join everyone hopefully soon! Great Pictures everyone!


----------



## ROBERT A

hidden by leaves said:


> People are snobs, not watches. Ironically, your post comes of somewhat snobbishly, in my opinion.


With all due respect I think you are misinterpreting. I certainly am not attempting "come across" as a snob. My comment was pretty straight forward and its intent basically was addressing that very fact - yes people are snobs not innate objects such as watches; but many snobs wear a particular brand to be noticed.


----------



## girlyswot

I don't mind a bit of snobbery. Be a proud snob I say.


----------



## Renton

Hopefully I'll be able to post in this thread soon enough, but it seems that no one is selling a 42mm railmaster right now.


----------



## silversurfer1959

I am falling for the 42 mm 2502.52 over my 2230.50 non-A/C, anyone looking to sell or possibly trade? Please let me know if you or someone you know might be interested.


----------



## OzO

My AT was enjoying the sunny day today! Off went the bracelet, on went a retro stylin Modena tropic strap :-!










Tell you what, I just LOVE this photo...


----------



## seale_navy

jwalther said:


> It's a dark brown, but not quite as dark as the picture shows.


I have a big favor to ask you. Do you mind taking another pic of that AT 8500 with brown leather strap? this time like more of an overview picture so I can see how the leather compliment the watch.

I noticed the picture on the omega website is not really the real colour as the watch dial is silver at the website whereas in real life the dial is cream colour.


----------



## paradux

This is my first post, because this is my first Omega - The AT Chrono on black leather. Photos dont do this watch justice!


----------



## jwalther

seale_navy said:


> I have a big favor to ask you. Do you mind taking another pic of that AT 8500 with brown leather strap? this time like more of an overview picture so I can see how the leather compliment the watch.
> 
> I noticed the picture on the omega website is not really the real colour as the watch dial is silver at the website whereas in real life the dial is cream colour.


I'll switch it back to the strap in a few weeks when cool weather sets in. I'll take some more shots then.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## OzO

john wilson said:


>


John, just stop it mate. You're making us all look like chumps

:-d

Gorgeous Raily pic!


----------



## john wilson

Thank you Mark.


----------



## ASRSPR

I guess I never added my shots to this thread, though I have posted most of them on this forum before.


----------



## enkrypt

@ASRSPR: and that is why the previous generation AT is the most beautiful of them all. Gorgeous pictures! Let's hope Omega ditches the teck dial soon imho.


----------



## spyderco10

enkrypt said:


> @asrspr: And that is why the previous generation at is the most beautiful of them all. Gorgeous pictures! *let's hope omega ditches the teck dial soon* imho.


*gasp!!*


----------



## OzO

I hope they keep the teck dial... Because I have a 2500 AT ;-)


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

OzO said:


> I hope they keep the teck dial... /QUOTE]
> 
> *+1 *|>


----------



## shocken2

A few pictures of my AT:


----------



## john wilson




----------



## seale_navy

argh just bought the 41.5mm AT 8500 silver dial... extremely broke..

those kind enough to donate some money for my hirsh leather strap are most welcome. ^___________^

the lume of this watch is not that great though it doesnt glow brightly..


----------



## seale_navy

guys.. my At 8500 is the 41.5 mm version.

When I do have money to get a hirsh strap, what size should I get? 20 mm?

Because i measure the lugs with my ruler it states 20 mm, so should I get the 19mm or 20 mm strap as I am afraid the 20mm will be a tight fit.

Also today, I was so careless in loosing a screw for the bracelet while trying to re-size the bracelet. Its my 1st bracelet watch hehe. Called up Omega boutique in London, they told me to coome in with the watch and they will replace the screw.

Planning to ask for some spring bars as well. hopefully they will give it to me for free. ^__^ not sure as this is my first omega.

Accuracy wise.. hmm complicated. Sometimes when I wind the watch, the watch immediately slows 2 seconds.. then I leave it on my desk for a day it will be 1sec fast after like 24 hours. Then when I wore it on my wrist, withing a few hours it slow down to -2 from my atomic time. Then I leave on my desk, it is goes +/- 0 with my atomic gshock time.

so far after 60 hours of owning it, the watch is at -1 sec from my atomic time. I cant really wear the watch as I dont wanna scratch m bracelet so I cant really tell the exact time it gains or loose it one day. This is my first COSC watch, I dont really know what to expect but I like the accuracy so far. 

My fortis flieger is like horrible +4 sec, sometimes +10 sec a day. At least this Omega is still guranteed to be -4 to +6 sec a day which I am pleased .

Lastly, do u guys get a bright lume from the At 8500? My lume is very weak.. dim looking.. is that normal?


----------



## earlmale

I'm new to the club! My first Omega: AT 2503.34, 39.2mm. White face, rose gold hands and markers.


----------



## silversurfer1959

That's a beauty, I love it. What size? Is that the original Railmaster bracelet? I'm trying to find a 42mm now.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## MattOmega

In the flesh the strap compliments the Blue of the dial perfectly. Truly a great combination. :-d


----------



## girlyswot

8520


----------



## 4counters




----------



## Dixan

4counters said:


> View attachment 545071


Nice, 4C! A simple one to balance out your usually complicated watches? So, that's the 42.2 mm version? Until recently, I always believed the perfect size for the 2500 AT and RM was the Gents Size, or 39.2 mm. In most ways, I still do. It's just a handsome size and thickness for that style of watch. Lately, however, I've started to think that the Large Size, at 42.2 mm, might be the way to go for that generation RM. It kind of gives you that rebellious RM XXL feel, but without going overboard. Hmmm... It might make too much sense for me to get one, actually. That would give me 1120, 2500, 8500 and 1863 movements in four very distinct cases/styles of watch. (I have a strict "No redundancies!" policy now.) I must admit, this idea has started to brew now, in my mind. Yours looks great! BTW, what's your wrist size?


----------



## 4counters

Dixan said:


> Nice, 4C! A simple one to balance out your usually complicated watches? So, that's the 42.2 mm version? Until recently, I always believed the perfect size for the 2500 AT and RM was the Gents Size, or 39.2 mm. In most ways, I still do. It's just a handsome size and thickness for that style of watch. Lately, however, I've started to think that the Large Size, at 42.2 mm, might be the way to go for that generation RM. It kind of gives you that rebellious RM XXL feel, but without going overboard. Hmmm... It might make too much sense for me to get one, actually. That would give me 1120, 2500, 8500 and 1863 movements in four very distinct cases/styles of watch. (I have a strict "No redundancies!" policy now.) I must admit, this idea has started to brew now, in my mind. Yours looks great! BTW, what's your wrist size?


Thanks Dixan, yes it's the 42mm version and I really do like it a lot. Very simple design, clean dial and great legibility. My wrist size is 20cm which is 7.87 inches according to Google.

Your logic makes perfect sense to me - get one! I managed to get mine brand new from a grey dealer at a good discount, unfortunately it was his last one otherwise I'd pass on the details to you.


----------



## lya76

Can I join? Proud owner of AT. Love that blue lume...


----------



## Nils XV

ASRSPR,
Your photo's (first on Flickr, later here) really drove me straight into a total obsession for having my own blue dial AT. Lucky enough I found a brand new one after a couple of months of daily searching. It finally arrived this week and it fully lives upto the expectations; couldn't be happier with a watch. Omega should award you with a free watch for your perfect advertisement of the AT ;-). Thanks a lot and keep up the good work.


----------



## ASRSPR

Nils XV said:


> ASRSPR,
> Your photo's (first on Flickr, later here) really drove me straight into a total obsession for having my own blue dial AT. Lucky enough I found a brand new one after a couple of months of daily searching. It finally arrived this week and it fully lives upto the expectations; couldn't be happier with a watch. Omega should award you with a free watch for your perfect advertisement of the AT ;-). Thanks a lot and keep up the good work.


Hey, thanks! It took me a while to find mine too, but I knew that I really wanted one after my friend got one as a wedding present for himself. I think that there's a slight bit of chagrin that a cherished artifact of his marriage is also one of several watches on my rotation.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## 6SpeedTA95

What a fantastic thread...talk about a picture orgy...wow...Although, I will say a few of you guys have 15,000 or 20,000 dollars in watches and are taking pics with an iPhone? Get a DSLR! PLEASE!

Browsing this thread has me questioning the order of my 2500 PO and wondering if I should get an AT ...


----------



## 4236

Got this one in last summer..


----------



## Ruche

Here is my humble contribution to the thread; the Rodney Dangerfield of the Aqua Terra Line.


























I find it ironic that it was marketed as "Big Size" coming in at 42.2mm and the new offerings start at around 44mm. This one is the largest I dare go with my small wrists.


----------



## earlmale

that thing looks like it's the size of your palm!


----------



## Ruche

earlmale said:


> that thing looks like it's the size of your palm!


Thanks! I always have to remember to stick my thumb out so my watch doesn't slip off and hit the ground!


----------



## RotaryRider

Here's mine










Cheers!


----------



## George Riemer

My contribution to the cause:


----------



## smarty62

Some pics of my gf's AT:



















... and from mine



















Greets
Gerhard


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Brage

Here is my trustworthy Railmaster with the Hirch Medici Golden Brown. I think it's a great combo. Thanks to Gary at watchobsession for still sourcing this trap.










Yes, yes, it's been a while since I shaved my arms... :-d

Sent from my mobile device


----------



## craigger

The beautiful 2500 movement AT's with the white face/Blue indices - do they come in 41+mm (non chrono)? or is 39mm the largest they were offered? What about the sunburst blue one's?I have been bit by the AT bug, but don't care for the teak dialled ones currently produced.thanks


----------



## Aurich

craigger said:


> The beautiful 2500 movement AT's with the white face/Blue indices - do they come in 41+mm (non chrono)? or is 39mm the largest they were offered? What about the sunburst blue one's?I have been bit by the AT bug, but don't care for the teak dialled ones currently produced.thanks


Yes, 39mm and 41mm. With the ratio of face to bezel they wear slightly large too.


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Justice

Here's my Railmaster...


----------



## ChronoScot

Justice said:


> Here's my Railmaster...


Wow, not very many (or any?) original Railmasters in this thread. Very nice!


----------



## Dixan

This thread turned out to be very cool! So many fantastic photos. 

I guess I never posted my most recent shots of my 8500 AT, so here they are:


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

to be continued...


----------



## ChronoScot




----------



## Justice

Love that dial ^^^


----------



## lamboalex

I remember going thru this thread months ago drooling at all these beautiful watches. Feels so good to finally be able to contribute my very own


----------



## MHe225

Dixan said:


> This thread turned out to be very cool! So many fantastic photos.


Hey, I recognize that back-side (the left one) ;-) Great photos, Kevin (not just this one, all of them |>)

RonB


----------



## john wilson




----------



## Dimer

Got to love the AT's and RM's!


Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Mid Size Chronometer by acejewelers, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyletrois




----------



## downer




----------



## solesman

These 8500 AT's are really growing on me. Yours looks stunning Richard.



downer said:


> View attachment 630839


----------



## downer

solesman said:


> These 8500 AT's are really growing on me. Yours looks stunning Richard.


Thanks. It is a recent addition, and makes the perfect alternative to the PO LM. I also love the 8500 movement and the quick-set hour - very useful when travelling. 
A few more pictures in this thread.... https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/second-omega-joins-my-collection-at8500-634273.html


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Hadley Roma black leather strap with genuine Omega buckle from Ofrei.


----------



## Undersköterskan




----------



## Michael the Psycho

My 2502.33


----------



## sied00

Here's my teak white mother of pearl AT with black leather strap








And with the bracelet


----------



## Ian_H

Not enough AT Chrono pictures on this thread...


----------



## CMTFR

Just my humble contribution


----------



## Tzeink

Anyone here has a picture of the quartz model on a leather strap?


----------



## George Riemer

The Railmaster chronograph is underrepresented on this thread. Here's mine.


----------



## sharpq

whifferdill said:


> What a great thread! Some fantastic shots of the AT and railmaster here - the Cal 2500 AT that I purchased in December quickly became a favorite - eclipsing even the Speedy and it's on my wrist everyday - I love it - it's perfect for me as an everyday watch - rugged enough for most situations and yet refined at the same time. It's size, shape and fit is just right and it's very comfortable. Some quick n dirty shots below - excuse the quality of the wrist shots but thought I'd make my contribution to the thread. Dixan - love your photos! Shows off the AT beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking good!


Just purchased one of these hoping it looks as good on my wrist as it did in these pics! Bump to keep this AT thread alive!!!!!!


----------



## CDavis7M

Ian_H said:


> Not enough AT Chrono pictures on this thread...


I agree! Yours looks beautiful. I saw the Blue 2012 Olympic chrono in the local boutique. It's amazing in person but the 44mm case is much too large for me. Does anyone here own one?


----------



## CDavis7M

I recently picked up a steel with rose gold bezel AT8500. I prefer the plain steel band over the two-tone band of the previous model. I have a brown croc strap on order for it.


----------



## ChronoScot




----------



## dosei




----------



## Dixan

downer said:


> View attachment 630839


Nice shot!



ChronoScot said:


>


CS, you're killing it lately with these new photos. I love that one with the cufflinks. Maybe post that up, here? Anyway, nice photography, sir. |>

**** This thread has turned into quite a fun and resourceful thread. Please keep them coming!  ****


----------



## iinsic

While there's still time....


----------



## ChronoScot

Dixan said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> CS, you're killing it lately with these new photos. I love that one with the cufflinks. Maybe post that up, here? Anyway, nice photography, sir. |>
> 
> **** This thread has turned into quite a fun and resourceful thread. Please keep them coming!  ****


Thank you, sir! Here we go with the cufflink shot:


----------



## AlexMachine

First macro shots.


----------



## solesman

Simply sublime Sir!



ChronoScot said:


> Thank you, sir! Here we go with the cufflink shot:


----------



## ASRSPR

Forgot to add the new shot:


----------



## solesman

This shot makes me regret selling mine:-(



ASRSPR said:


> Forgot to add the new shot:


----------



## solesman

Richard. what size is your AT?



ChronoScot said:


> Thank you, sir! Here we go with the cufflink shot:


----------



## solesman

Such a gorgeous watch. I don't know how you choose which watch to wear each:-s



iinsic said:


> While there's still time....
> 
> View attachment 663139
> View attachment 663140
> View attachment 663141
> View attachment 663142
> View attachment 663144


----------



## iinsic

solesman said:


> Such a gorgeous watch. I don't know how you choose which watch to wear each:-s


Thanks. I wear one at a time, for several days usually. Then one of the others starts with its siren song and I change 'em. ;-)


----------



## ChronoScot

solesman said:


> Richard. what size is your AT?


Hey Dan, my one is the 38.5mm model. The easy way to tell with the AT 8500 is by looking at the date window. With the 38.5mm version, the edge of the date window is in line with the chapter ring and the number 15. If you look at Rob's one in his post you'll see a clear gap between the date window and chapter ring, indicating the larger 41mm model.

Cheers!


----------



## Nils XV

solesman said:


> This shot makes me regret selling mine:-(


ASRSPR's previously posted photo's started my quest for a blue AT. Now that I got it this new shot brings a smile and good memories of the hunt... In my view one of the few true gentlemens watches and definately a keeper. If you too much regret selling it you can allways start a quest for a "new" one. Well worth the hunt.


----------



## yenjay

Nice pieces you have here guys. Here is mine AT 39mm on Hirsch Carbon with custom cufflinks.


----------



## bluegreen

Purchased a couple of new straps this week and tried them both on the Railmaster.

First up is the flat version of the Rios1931 Cordovan Tan strap. I like this one for the rich colour which is a change to my usual dark brown straps. Very nicely made and likely to last well as its cordovan. Extremely comfortable.




























Next up is the well known Di-Modell Rallye but I haven't previously noticed any pictures of this strap on a Railmaster. I've habitually avoided black straps but could be a convert. These straps are great quality for the price, feeling substantial and secure without being overly padded. I think it goes quite well and makes the dial look quite dynamic and racy IMHO.



















Thanks for looking,
Alex.


----------



## daghoi

Old thread, but always fun to share some pictures. Here is my: 231.10.39.61.02.0

01


----------



## cadomniel




----------



## timenut

Would like to share some photos of my first Omega. b-)


----------



## timenut

Here's one with both "brothers" (The AT Quartz belongs to my dad) :-!


----------



## gt_5454

Wow ... Superb pictures of a very beautiful watch ....


timenut said:


> Would like to share some photos of my first Omega. b-)
> 
> View attachment 692643
> 
> 
> View attachment 692644


----------



## Clarky

Here is a couple of pictures of mine to add to the thread


----------



## anteromega

Visited New Hampshire last weekend and drove up to the top of Mt. Washington, the highest peak in Northeast US. There's a train that goes to the top. Also visited Conway Scenic Railroad not too far from there... Brought my 39mm Railmaster and took pics.















View attachment 715286


----------



## Sean Pan

*My favorite watch-omega aqua terra annual calendar 
*


----------



## macleod1979

anteromega said:


> Visited New Hampshire last weekend and drove up to the top of Mt. Washington, the highest peak in Northeast US. There's a train that goes to the top. Also visited Conway Scenic Railroad not too far from there... Brought my 39mm Railmaster and took pics.
> 
> View attachment 715318
> 
> View attachment 715316
> 
> View attachment 715286
> 
> View attachment 715353


Very nice pics. Love the mountain one


----------



## mikkemus23

Love Omegas and the Aqua Terra. Just bought this for wifey. She tells me she really likes it. So do I.


----------



## jikan ga nai

Well that's a model we haven't seen before...



mikkemus23 said:


> Love Omegas and the Aqua Terra. Just bought this for wifey. She tells me she really likes it. So do I.


----------



## tctan

jikan ga nai said:


> Well that's a model we haven't seen before...


:think:


----------



## MickyD

looks the same as:
Ladies' Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Automatic with Diamond Mother-Of-Pearl Dial Ref. 2563.75


----------



## mikkemus23

MickyD said:


> looks the same as:
> Ladies' Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Automatic with Diamond Mother-Of-Pearl Dial Ref. 2563.75


That is correct.


----------



## smellody




----------



## johnnyletrois

johnnyletrois said:


> View attachment 630717
> View attachment 630718


I finally found a bracelet for my AT 2500, but am one link too short. If anyone has one they are willing to sell, I would love to buy it. I only need one full link.

Thanks


----------



## Bubblemunche

Finally joined the club, and I'm really loving my AT.


----------



## johnnyletrois

johnnyletrois said:


> I finally found a bracelet for my AT 2500, but am one link too short. If anyone has one they are willing to sell, I would love to buy it. I only need one full link.
> 
> Thanks


Finally got additional links and now have the AT on the bracelet. Wow, it's like having a completely different watch! I've had it on brown, walnut, and black straps exclusively for over three years now, and finally finding a bracelet for it is exciting. Money well spent. Thanks to members here and TZ for the bracelet and links.


----------



## LeMur

__
https://flic.kr/p/7838748666


----------



## 8point166

Here's mine


----------



## Chazman1946

mikkemus23 said:


> Love Omegas and the Aqua Terra. Just bought this for wifey. She tells me she really likes it. So do I.


Wouldn't have her wear that watch in Chicago, they would saw off her arm to get it!


----------



## tctan

anyone know the strap part number for the oem brown gator railmaster strap? 20/18


----------



## deluxeswiss

ASRSPR said:


> Forgot to add the new shot:


Magnificent. Sublime even.


----------



## RickS72

If you mean the one with white contrast stitching, it's 98000080.


----------



## bluloo

AT Quartz


----------



## 4counters

LeMur said:


> View attachment 798783
> 
> View attachment 798784
> 
> View attachment 798785
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/7838748666


Is that the white gold edition with red gold hands on black dial?!


----------



## tctan

RickS72 said:


> If you mean the one with white contrast stitching, it's 98000080.


thanks! now to see if i can find one to buy anywhere.


----------



## chilly41




----------



## shamardal

To say I'm not the greatest photographer would be an understatement, but even for a cheap point and shoot, I love the way the light caught the dial markers of my old RG/White AT in this shot:


----------



## pgoat

Undersköterskan said:


> View attachment 631337


What an awesome thread! So many wonderful pics of all the beautiful variations on these models. I think the above pic on a NATO is my favorite - the strap is a bit unexpected/incongruous with such an elegant timepiece, but the AT's lugs really shine with any strap (much as I love the bracelets) and this wearer really pulls it off with the clothing/complete picture. Nicely done, sir.

I am lucky enough to own several of these watches (I sold off pretty much everything else and replaced them with a full-on Omega herd); alas, I had many pics but just lost both my desktop HDD and its backup external-ugh. I'm in the process of exploring data recovery options and will post soon if I can recover my images (or, I'll just need to shoot some new ones).

One thing that would be very instructive for us all is if the photo posters could mention the case size of their watches - I find the size really has an affect on the visual appeal of the watch. Having medium-to-large wrists, I went with the 41.5mm AT and Railmaster; the 39s looked too small on me (ditto when I tried the new Rolex Explorer; I had always coveted one since the standard 36mm was always too tiny, but the 39 wasn't quite enough either). However, judging the watches purely on their own (not a wrist shot), I typically find myself liking the 39mm or even 36s better; the balance of the dials just seems better. This is mostly with the small indices of the AT imo (I have the old smooth black dial, not the teak); the 41mm Railmaster seems to fare better with the larger numerals, and the I also own the old 2512 AT Chrono (steel/black dial) which wears smaller than 41-42mm imo due to the subdials and thicker case.

In any case, thanks to all for the great pics - please keep this thread alive. It was love at first sight for me with the initial introduction of the AT; fortunately my wife heard my heart beating and bought me my first soon thereafter for my 40th Bday. I recall some folks shuddering at a departure in Omega styling, and some saying it was a shameless marketing knock off of the Rolex Datejust. As these photos show, depending upon the straps used, these watches have plenty of their own unique style, with pure Omega heritage in the lugs; and each really shows the personality and individuality of their owner.


----------



## pgoat

shamardal said:


> To say I'm not the greatest photographer would be an understatement, but even for a cheap point and shoot, I love the way the light caught the dial markers of my old RG/White AT in this shot:


I think that's a gorgeous shot! This was one of the variations I really wanted, as it would play nicely with silver or gold jewelry (I own very little gold but having no gold watches, it makes a bit of a clash when I do choose to wear any other gold pieces).


----------



## imranbecks

The all new blue AT spotted at my local boutique.. Hands on and its beautiful!


----------



## OBB1044

One from today:








I went to archive today too, which is one very dark room where I took those two pictures:















All three pictures are made with my Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------



## Monocrom

Those are some nice pics, but would have been better if Omega put green lume on the 12 O'clock indicator.


----------



## armybuck041

Thread Hijack... I'll post a pic in a second to make this post legit 










Anyone have a spare Bracelet Link for a Mid Sized 36.2mm AT they want to part with?


----------



## pgoat

Still trying to recover my old Hard Drive images (and of course, as Murphy's Law would dictate, our digital camera just died as well!), but I do have one up on the cloud... one of my few and feeble macro attempts thus far (35mm film):


----------



## pgoat

Oops - as per my own request, that's a 41mm AT. This is the one my wife got me about 9 years ago; my first Omega, which I cherish.


----------



## apina

Aqua Terra is rarely seen with a rubber strap, so here's two photos of my Railmaster on rubber:


----------



## Monocrom

Wow! That is a fantastic combination of Railmaster and older PO rubber strap.


----------



## EveNaive

Love my xxl


----------



## velocityboy




----------



## massimo-tudor

velocityboy said:


> View attachment 865376


un saluto da roma :-! il mio ATcrono limited 206 pieces 
I removed your bracelet and mounted nato jeans..ciao;-)


----------



## REGTM

Hi,

love this thread. What´s missing? Maybee Railmaster on integrated gator 21mm?

Cheers from germany,
REGTM


----------



## faintlymacabre

Such an amazing thread!! I just went through all 32 pages and predict that I may end up poorer in the future...

Are there any more pictures of the ladies 34mm AT? I only saw one in this entire thread!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Virgilv

This thread is inspiring so I'll contribute, even thugh late. AT Golf on OEM Croc.


----------



## sgk

REGTM said:


> Hi,
> 
> love this thread. What´s missing? Maybee Railmaster on integrated gator 21mm?
> 
> Cheers from germany,
> REGTM


I am looking for a croc strap for my railmaster with 21mm lugs as well. May I ask which one you have there? Does it also take the Omega deployment clasp, meaning the it has to be 21x18?

Oh yes, mine


----------



## lmcgbaj

Please STOP!!! Can't take it anymore...


----------



## REGTM

sgk, 

the strap is 21/18 mm and fits the Omega deployment. Ref. is 98000349.

Cheers


----------



## sgk

REGTM said:


> sgk,
> 
> the strap is 21/18 mm and fits the Omega deployment. Ref. is 98000349.
> 
> Cheers


Oh ok, it's the OEM Omega strap. I though it was another brand. Am still contemplating whether the 300+ USD is worth it. Thanks for the info mate!


----------



## Muddy250

Last weekend was the weekend the AT finally got under my skin.
Not mine... at least not yet. 

View attachment 986717


----------



## mjrchabot

Finally joined the Railmaster club... 
View attachment 986854


----------



## speedbird_500

Mine


----------



## solesman

She is a beauty Chris.:-!



Muddy250 said:


> Last weekend was the weekend the AT finally got under my skin.
> Not mine... at least not yet.
> 
> View attachment 986717


----------



## solesman

Words fail me.



speedbird_500 said:


> Mine


----------



## pilot

-


----------



## VahnFanelle

Here's my AT


----------



## fmracer

First photo of my new AT

OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronometer - Red gold on leather strap - 231.53.42.21.06.001

and outer box signed by Charles Laevens who lead the AT design team and came up with the Teak Concept face design. Thanks a million Charles. Photo credit to John Dickinson at the Houston Galleria Omega Boutique.

Can't wait to wear this beautiful timepiece. Thanks Omega!


----------



## ColinW

fmracer said:


> First photo of my new AT...


Wow! Very nice and special!


----------



## solesman

Congrats on a super beautiful AT!! Please post photos of it when you get it as you don't see it in the wild very often.



fmracer said:


> First photo of my new AT
> 
> OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronometer - Red gold on leather strap - 231.53.42.21.06.001
> 
> and outer box signed by Charles Laevens who lead the AT design team and came up with the Teak Concept face design. Thanks a million Charles. Photo credit to John Dickinson at the Houston Galleria Omega Boutique.
> 
> Can't wait to wear this beautiful timepiece. Thanks Omega!
> 
> View attachment 1033343


----------



## fmracer

Thanks guys. FedEx delivers it tomorrow. Photos to follow.


----------



## tbs7777

Some closeup views of my AT golf .....


----------



## MasterTimer

New AT Chrono . Was looking at the white GMT but got a great deal on this and love the classic ivory white. Love the Ivory white . The colour really makes the 3d features stand out and love how the shade of colour changes in different light and angles


----------



## fmracer

Here it is. On the wrist, keeping excellent time and likes being worn.

Yes, the bridge and rotor are gold with Geneva waves.

Thanks OB Houston Gallaria staff. Especially John Dickinson.


----------



## Muddy250

fmracer said:


> View attachment 1053372
> 
> 
> Here it is. On the wrist, keeping excellent time and likes being worn.
> Thanks OB Houston Gallaria staff. Especially John Dickinson.


Wow...


----------



## ColinW

I agree with the the "Wow" comment. That is something else!


----------



## solesman

Muddy250 said:


> Wow...


I LOVE your watch! Wear in great health!!


----------



## Mikegpd

I recently flipped my AT Opaline dial because it didn't get much wrist time, I had to force my self to wear it just because "I had it". I always thought it was too dressy. But recently I've been contemplating the black AT, it's been on my mind as of late. Don't know if I should pull the trigger, I think the color is more versatile and because I'm always wearing jeans it suits me more than the opaline. I just don't know, don't want to have to flip it again. 

The Datejust II with white gold bezel and black dial also sings to me. But it's twice the price, not sure it's worth it over the AT. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Raff

Mikegpd said:


> I recently flipped my AT Opaline dial because it didn't get much wrist time, I had to force my self to wear it just because "I had it". I always thought it was too dressy. But recently I've been contemplating the black AT, it's been on my mind as of late. Don't know if I should pull the trigger, I think the color is more versatile and because I'm always wearing jeans it suits me more than the opaline. I just don't know, don't want to have to flip it again.
> 
> The Datejust II with white gold bezel and black dial also sings to me. But it's twice the price, not sure it's worth it over the AT.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I think the Datejust II your talking about is more dressy than the Opaline AT. Anything with white gold on it would be IMO. Go for the grey or blue AT maybe.


----------



## Outkast

Here is mine. Originally purchased on brown leather strap. Purchased the bracelet afterwards to achieve the look I always wanted


----------



## Mikegpd

Outkast said:


> Here is mine. Originally purchased on brown leather strap. Purchased the bracelet afterwards to achieve the look I always wanted


Can't see the pictures


----------



## Muddy250

Mikegpd said:


> Can't see the pictures


I think this is the missing shot from another thread.


----------



## Muddy250

Righty ho,
Better add these to this thread too now I'm entitled.


----------



## Raff

Looks awesome Chris. Makes me want to get my SS bracelet all the more quickly.


----------



## Muddy250

Raff said:


> Looks awesome Chris. Makes me want to get my SS bracelet all the more quickly.


Comfy, very comfy. I've not even fitted the strap yet!


----------



## Raff

Bracelet ordered


----------



## Muddy250

Raff said:


> Bracelet ordered


Negotiations go ok?


----------



## Raff

Muddy250 said:


> Negotiations go ok?


Yea about 8% off which isn't bad. She said €640 but took it down to €590 so I was happy with that. It needs to be ordered in but should arrive in about 10 days. Unfortunately I'll have to wait until I have funds available before I can collect it, which will be later in the month. Too many outgoings recently


----------



## Muddy250

Raff said:


> Yea about 8% off which isn't bad. She said €640 but took it down to €590 so I was happy with that. It needs to be ordered in but should arrive in about 10 days. Unfortunately I'll have to wait until I have funds available before I can collect it, which will be later in the month. Too many outgoings recently


Always the way but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Raff

Muddy250 said:


> Always the way but it'll be worth it.


Oh for sure


----------



## Muddy250

Raff said:


> Oh for sure


I'm beginning to wonder if I bought £500 worth of strap and clasp for no good reason!!!


----------



## solesman

Finally I can see this thread on my phone but on my MacBook no joy. Bloody strange!! Anyways... Superb shots as always Chris. Really stunning. Finally someone has managed to capture the beauty of the opaline. I don't doubt that you will get much more artistic in the coming weeks and I for one look forward to seeing the fruits of your hard work.


----------



## Raff

Muddy250 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I bought £500 worth of strap and clasp for no good reason!!!


Well, I honestly have to say, I think it's worth it if you want the Brown OEM and clasp. I love the contrast with the opaline dial, it really looks top notch. IMO it's the best dial to go with a strap, especially the brown one, as it really brings out the dial so it would be a shame to deny it the right to pop like it will on the strap 

I researched what watch to I wanted for about 2 years and in the end I just couldn't find one I liked more than this AT with the brown strap. I didn't even think I'd buy the bracelet at all but the more I looked pics like yours, the more I realized both were a must.

In short your doing the right thing buddy


----------



## Raff

solesman said:


> Finally I can see this thread on my phone but on my MacBook no joy. Bloody strange!! Anyways... Superb shots as always Chris. Really stunning. Finally someone has managed to capture the beauty of the opaline. I don't doubt that you will get much more artistic in the coming weeks and I for one look forward to seeing the fruits of your hard work.


Idd mate, idd.


----------



## Muddy250

Raff said:


> Well, I honestly have to say, I think it's worth it if you want the Brown OEM and clasp. I love the contrast with the opaline dial, it really looks top notch. IMO it's the best dial to go with a strap, especially the brown one, as it really brings out the dial so it would be a shame to deny it the right to pop like it will on the strap
> 
> I researched what watch to I wanted for about 2 years and in the end I just couldn't find one I liked more than this AT with the brown strap. I didn't even think I'd buy the bracelet at all but the more I looked pics like yours, the more I realized both were a must.
> 
> In short your doing the right thing buddy


Agreed. I'm pleased I have the options, or will have Saturday at least. The dark brown looks amazing with this dial. 
2 years! That's some research period. And some patience.


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> Finally I can see this thread on my phone but on my MacBook no joy. Bloody strange!! Anyways... Superb shots as always Chris. Really stunning. Finally someone has managed to capture the beauty of the opaline. I don't doubt that you will get much more artistic in the coming weeks and I for one look forward to seeing the fruits of your hard work.


Cheers Dan! I have to think of something other than soaking this one though. 
It's a real bugger to photograph and I don't think I've caught it right yet. Will have fun trying tho.


----------



## ChronoScot

I came across this nice review based on an Aqua Terra tested in the Sahara Desert way back in 2002. I didn't feel like starting a new thread, so thought I'd post it here. It's a nice testament to the versatility of the Aqua Terra as well as the stability of the co-ax movement:

http://omega.watchprosite.com/show-nblog.post/ti-424991/

Oh, and since this is a photo thread, let me also link this picture from the review itself:








Image: watchprosite.com


----------



## Raff

Muddy250 said:


> Agreed. I'm pleased I have the options, or will have Saturday at least. The dark brown looks amazing with this dial.
> 2 years! That's some research period. And some patience.


Took me so long because I'd sold my Date Just 3 years previously and had decided I'd not buy another watch until I could get something as good as, or better. So I just spent the time researching until I was in a position to replace it.


----------



## RLROCK

Love the bracelet and the look. I am awaiting mine (4-6 weeks). Not a fan of the brown leather strap it came with.
Glad to see someone thinks like me!
Enjoy in good health!



Muddy250 said:


> I think this is the missing shot from another thread.
> 
> View attachment 1056162


----------



## gthompson34

What is this life coming to? Finally enough money and I can't find a Railmaster for sale. This thread is torture.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Muddy250

Raff said:


> Took me so long because I'd sold my Date Just 3 years previously and had decided I'd not buy another watch until I could get something as good as, or better. So I just spent the time researching until I was in a position to replace it.


Rich, your bracelet showed up yet?


----------



## Raff

Muddy250 said:


> Rich, your bracelet showed up yet?


Yep, it's at the AD waiting for me. Will be picking it up a week on Saturday. Really looking forward to getting it actually. They also polished up my watch for free when I went in last weekend to pay the deposit. Did a fine job! Did you get your brown strap yet?


----------



## Raff

yessir69 said:


>


Beautiful pic.


----------



## Muddy250

Raff said:


> Yep, it's at the AD waiting for me. Will be picking it up a week on Saturday. Really looking forward to getting it actually. They also polished up my watch for free when I went in last weekend to pay the deposit. Did a fine job! Did you get your brown strap yet?


Nice one. I already have a few scuffs but have learned to relax about it these days.

Strap should be here soon. Just waiting on the non cracked version. No rush. Love the bracelet!!


----------



## Raff

Muddy250 said:


> Nice one. I already have a few scuffs but have learned to relax about it these days.
> 
> Strap should be here soon. Just waiting on the non cracked version. No rush. Love the bracelet!!


Yea the scuffs are inevitable. It's the 1st one or 2 that hurt the most and then you get over it. I actually just asked them to get rid of one particular scuff I did at Christmas, on the polished part of the lug, that looked like a dull patch, and it came back completely polished. I wasn't bothered about the rest at all but it's nice to have it like new again in time for the bracelet. Even though, I have scratched it again since 

Cool. It's your photos that really made me want the bracelet more than ever, so I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Muddy250

Look forward to seeing it on there!


----------



## solesman

I can now contribute photos to this amazing thread!


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> I can now contribute photos to this amazing thread!


Officially great shots! And welcome to the AT club from another new member who is still doing a passable Cheshire Cat impersonation.


----------



## solesman

Muddy250 said:


> Officially great shots! And welcome to the AT club from another new member who is still doing a passable Cheshire Cat impersonation.


Thanks Chris. Just a quick play around with the iphone5. I will try to get more over the weekend. I just LOVE the teak dial!


----------



## Raff

Stunning pictures mate. Bravo on the purchase.


----------



## ja1911




----------



## solesman

Raff said:


> Stunning pictures mate. Bravo on the purchase.


Cheers Rich!


----------



## Muddy250




----------



## solesman

Stellar shot!!


----------



## solesman

And another...


----------



## MFB71

AT8500 pics from me.....


----------



## solesman

Stunning Michael!


----------



## MFB71

solesman said:


> Stunning Michael!


Thanks Dan..pining for my blue AT 2500. great catch love your new purchase


----------



## solesman

MFB71 said:


> Thanks Dan..pining for my blue AT 2500. great catch love your new purchase


I'm sorry fella. I shouldn't of bought that off you :-(


----------



## Muddy250

Here we go. Strap finally sorted.


----------



## solesman

Great shots Chris!! Looks great on your wrist! Hmmm do I get this setup or keep it on the bracelet?


----------



## Muddy250

solesman said:


> Great shots Chris!! Looks great on your wrist! Hmmm do I get this setup or keep it on the bracelet?


Cheers Dan,
Nice to have options.


----------



## Raff

Just got the bracelet today and loving it


----------



## Muddy250

Raff said:


> Just got the bracelet today and loving it
> 
> View attachment 1098246


Looking good Rich!


----------



## luvdunhill

Can anyone provide some guidance on fair market value for a 2803.52.37 these days?


----------



## hlbrem




----------



## Luiz1978

New to me:


----------



## shoppy

My new sky fall Aqua terra, love the blue dial. Now to just buy a deployment and strap.









Tried it on the boutique last week.


----------



## seekingalpha

Hey fellas,

I purchased an Aqua Terra 8500 in the Teak Gray colorway over the summer. The watch came with the SS bracelet. I love the SS bracelet, but am thinking about getting a leather strap to dress it up a little.

What would you guys consider the best leather strap option? Would you recommend going for the OEM black strap? If so, about how much will one of those run me, and how would I go about purchasing one?

Thanks for any help!

*Small observation: *You guys are making me feel really bad about how I treat my Aqua Terra! I would say that I wear mine pretty hard (I even somehow got a small ding on one of the lugs), but it seems like you guys take efforts to keep your beautiful watches pristine!


----------



## ColinW

Here are some threads you could look over: Grey AT 8500 on Black Alligator Grain, https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/my-fickle-strap-changing-behaviour-continues-533143.html, https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/aqua...hat-leather-strap-colour-choose-667236-2.html


----------



## ColinW

hlbrem said:


> View attachment 1241858


 Nice! I don't see that one on the Omega website. Does it have a two-tone bracelet?


----------



## ColinW

Luiz1978 said:


> QUOTE]
> Classic! Can't go wrong there!


----------



## Luiz1978

Thanks Colin! I'm enjoying it very much :-!


----------



## seekingalpha

ColinW said:


> Here are some threads you could look over: Grey AT 8500 on Black Alligator Grain, https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/my-fickle-strap-changing-behaviour-continues-533143.html, https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/aqua...hat-leather-strap-colour-choose-667236-2.html


Awesome. Thanks a lot for these links. I feel like the dark brown strap goes really well with the teak gray dial AT.

Two more follow-up questions, if you guys don't mind:

1. Relatively speaking, how difficult is it to remove the spring bars on an AT? I know that some watches (such as the Tudor Pelagos) have spring bars that are notoriously difficult to remove.

2. For a 41.5mm AT 8500, would I be looking at 19mm lugs? Just want to confirm and not purchase the wrong one.

Thanks again for everyone's help and the inspiring photos!


----------



## darrenf

seekingalpha said:


> 2. For a 41.5mm AT 8500, would I be looking at 19mm lugs? Just want to confirm and not purchase the wrong one.


41.5 = 20mm lugs
38.5 = 19mm lugs


----------



## shoppy

I am in the armed forces and all my watches come out and play, from ranges, to deployments. Does not matter on brand from Patek, Rolex, Omega to JLC.


----------



## seekingalpha

darrenf said:


> 41.5 = 20mm lugs
> 38.5 = 19mm lugs


Really? I didn't know that. That's great to know. Thank you!


----------



## hlbrem

ColinW said:


> Nice! I don't see that one on the Omega website. Does it have a two-tone bracelet?


Thank you, more info you can find here


----------



## seekingalpha

Hi all,

Took this photo a few days ago! I really like the way that it came out on my iPhone. Also thought that I would bump this thread.


----------



## pgoat

Took some day trips by train this weekend, so it seemed fitting to sport my 42mm Railmaster (on a generic but very nice and comfy calfsking strap).

Saturday, LIRR to Jamaica for a transfer:


----------



## pgoat




----------



## pgoat

Sunday, took a "Vintage" subway train to do some holiday shopping (every December, the MTA runs a string of old retired IND/BMT cars from their Museum on Sundays, complete with vintage advertisements):


----------



## TitanCi

seekingalpha said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I purchased an Aqua Terra 8500 in the Teak Gray colorway over the summer. The watch came with the SS bracelet. I love the SS bracelet, but am thinking about getting a leather strap to dress it up a little.
> 
> What would you guys consider the best leather strap option? Would you recommend going for the OEM black strap? If so, about how much will one of those run me, and how would I go about purchasing one?
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> *Small observation: *You guys are making me feel really bad about how I treat my Aqua Terra! I would say that I wear mine pretty hard (I even somehow got a small ding on one of the lugs), but it seems like you guys take efforts to keep your beautiful watches pristine!


You're wearing it how it's supposed to be worn


----------



## Medphred

Had some SMPs before but just picked up my first AT


----------



## Happytalk

pgoat said:


> Sunday, took a "Vintage" subway train to do some holiday shopping (every December, the MTA runs a string of old retired IND/BMT cars from their Museum on Sundays, complete with vintage advertisements):


Pgoat. Pm me about your Hadley Roma bracelet. It says you are not accepting or can't accept pms. 
Thanks


----------



## pgoat

Hey Happy, sorry about that - and thanks for letting me know. 

It's apparently not letting me send PMs, either; I'm not sure what's up since it worked fine for years beforehand?

I put my emil addy in the bracelet sales thread.


----------



## solesman

A few of my AT.


----------



## Moleiro

Your 2500 Aqua Terra (*2503.80*) is a beauty! I have been looking for this exact watch for some time now. Interested in selling?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Surfrider

Not the greatest photo, but it'll do for now...

It's the 231.10.39.21.03.001 (<-- model's official Omega product page)


8500 movement
38.5mm
blue teak dial


----------



## stefano11

figured I'd bump this up w my first Omega...a preowned AT8500, 41.5mm, grey teak dial...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

stefano11 said:


> figured I'd bump this up w my first Omega...a preowned AT8500, 41.5mm, grey teak dial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning looking watch, congrats!


----------



## stefano11

thanks!


Fire99 said:


> Stunning looking watch, congrats!


----------



## E52

Specific AT thread? Not me in? Please, excusez-moi for the delay, and for the photo's. It's from my 4 years old cell phone. This is my AT8500







Best regards
E52


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## kjse7en

Sharing my 41.5mm AT8500 Si14, Love it~!!










































Cheers
KJ


----------



## douglasf13

Sorry for the mediocre pictures, but I thought these pics of my Aqua Terra 2500 would be a good reference for a couple of less common straps.

AT 2500 on gray RAF:









AT 2500 on Horween black cordovan, adjustable pin strap from _Form Function Form_. This is my current favorite.


----------



## 4236

Skyfall 38,5mm


----------



## Seamaster7

Seeing this thread come back to life every now and then brings a smile to my face.



















Cheers

Seamaster7


----------



## wolfevrn

This thread is killing me.... It's hard enough waiting for my AT to arrive in few more weeks without looking at all these awesome pics.. Im even tempted to buy a knock-off while waiting for the real thing


----------



## TitanCi

wolfevrn said:


> Im even tempted to buy a knock-off while waiting for the real thing


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......hmmmmmmmmm.

Lets not ban ourselves from the forum, eh?



Sent using your IP address


----------



## wolfevrn

TitanCi said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......hmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Lets not ban ourselves from the forum, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using your IP address


Good point


----------



## ColinW

TitanCi said:


> ...Lets not ban ourselves from the forum, eh?...


He said, "knock-off". Not the "F-word". 
(But I think he meant the F-word.) ;-)

But let's not derail the thread with that [insert S-word here].


----------



## TitanCi

ColinW said:


> He said, "knock-off". Not the "F-word".
> (But I think he meant the F-word.) ;-)
> 
> But let's not derail the thread with that [insert S-word here].


r word (not Rolex) = f word = k word.

We true WIS don't deal with those! And Wolf is a TRUE WIS, just an impatient one. LOL

Sent using your IP address


----------



## Muddy250

A few more snaps of the many faces of the AT
Just a gorgeous dial


----------



## Fire99

Once again Chris- Speechless!


----------



## Omegaholic7

stunning shots


----------



## Tompj

Muddy250 said:


> A few more snaps of the many faces of the AT
> Just a gorgeous dial


you cal that 'snaps'......superb pictures of a great watch. Been wearing the exact same watch two weeks in a row, on the beach, by the pool, in fancy restaurants, etc. Works everywhere. Thanks for the awesome pictures.


----------



## Muddy250

Tompj said:


> you cal that 'snaps'......superb pictures of a great watch. Been wearing the exact same watch two weeks in a row, on the beach, by the pool, in fancy restaurants, etc. Works everywhere. Thanks for the awesome pictures.





Omegaholic7 said:


> stunning shots


Thanks for the kind words. The AT really is at home anywhere isn't it.


----------



## OmegaSea21

Great photos


----------



## omshankstar

One of my favorites


----------



## Merv

Legendary thread. |>

One thing I like about the AT 8500 is the profile of the case. Some people consider the watch too thick, but I love the way it looks from side on, especially the crown side. Dunno what it is, but there's something about it...just beautiful curve and flow to it, stylish and masculine. Third picture below illustrates it to some degree.


----------



## douglasf13

I just butchered a Maratac NATO that I had laying around, and I cut off the extra backing, removed one of the keepers, and cut the length shorter, essentially turning it into a one-piece RAF strap, and I think it looks pretty good with the Aqua Terra 2500.

p.s. I also slightly pinched the remaining keeper with some pliers, so that it held the excess strap more securely.


----------



## E52

Hi 



Best regards 
E52


----------



## Sleepycat3

What are you all taking your snaps with? I can't get anything as good of my Aqua Terra when using my phone's camera. Holding my D700 in one hand, trying to frame and stay above the minimum focus distance and not introducing shake is tough!


----------



## ColinW

Sleepycat3 said:


> What are you all taking your snaps with? I can't get anything as good of my Aqua Terra when using my phone's camera. Holding my D700 in one hand, trying to frame and stay above the minimum focus distance and not introducing shake is tough!


I'm not good with photography myself, but I think you'll find lots of info about it on this site with a search.

I think good lighting and a tripod are keys. And does your camera have a macro setting?


----------



## Merv

Sleepycat3 said:


> What are you all taking your snaps with? I can't get anything as good of my Aqua Terra when using my phone's camera. Holding my D700 in one hand, trying to frame and stay above the minimum focus distance and not introducing shake is tough!


I've only ever used an iPhone 4 and managed to get a few decent pics amongst the many useless attempts. I'm hoping the iPhone 6 camera is top notch as I plan to get one of those soon.


----------



## fufluns

A blue-handed chronograph, 2512.30.00


----------



## Muddy250

Sleepycat3 said:


> What are you all taking your snaps with? I can't get anything as good of my Aqua Terra when using my phone's camera. Holding my D700 in one hand, trying to frame and stay above the minimum focus distance and not introducing shake is tough!


Iphone 5s mainly, D300 sometimes (macro) LX7 and Fuji X-E2 occasionally. All depends.


----------



## douglasf13

I've become addicted to various alternative straps for my AT 2500. I particularly like the straps that allow me to leave the pins in place. My newest strap, which is my absolute favorite, is a Hodinkee single piece shell cordovan strap in black (I replaced the buckle with an Omega buckle.) This strap is similar to my strap from _Form Function Form_, but, while the post closure of the _Form Function Form_ strap looks great, I don't trust it as much as the regular buckle on the Hodinkee. Interestingly, the Horween cordovan of the Hodinkee is noticeably thicker than the Horween cordovan of the _Form Function Form_ strap. Both straps are buttery and feel great, but the Hodinkee is apparently a little higher quality leather (didn't think that would happen with both being official Horween cordovan.)


----------



## Trojanhov

My first and only omega. I've been wearing this every day and I'm loving it on the hirsch liberty strap. Love all of your pictures!


----------



## yessir69




----------



## solesman

yessir69 said:


>


That's a nice shot


----------



## fufluns




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## googleg




----------



## enkrypt

Such a shame they got rid of the datewindow border 
It ruins the watch for me.


----------



## googleg

enkrypt said:


> Such a shame they got rid of the datewindow border
> It ruins the watch for me.


I can understand; however I tried both and personally came to the conclusion that I liked the "naked date window" better.


----------



## enkrypt

Hmmm googleg I must admit those extra pictures are much more attractive than the first one  Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## CDavis7M

My fiancée and I had portrait photos taken recently. I cropped this pic of my 38.5mm AT8500.


----------



## speedbird_500




----------



## blackdot

I spent the better half of Saturday morning trying to capture the dial's "arctic" quality - silver, pale grey, white and reflective like ice or snow. Did not suceed.


----------



## E52

Hi 









E52


----------



## G07

Skyfall ...


----------



## fufluns

blackdot said:


> I spent the better half of Saturday morning trying to capture the dial's "arctic" quality - silver, pale grey, white and reflective like ice or snow. Did not suceed.


Definitively, less creamish than my 2503.33.00...


----------



## elconquistador




----------



## davieg10c

Couldn't resist myself. Just purchased this (came with an omega leather and deployant too &#55357;&#56397



Couldnt be happier with it!


----------



## Mrwozza70

Quartz 2009 model...


----------



## blackdot

Another Saturday, another shot.


----------



## 4counters

My new AT "Golf" Master Co-Axial










Loving the green!


----------



## xman74

I've had my Railmaster Chronograph now for about 6 years and after years of wearing it daily, put it in the drawer to wear some other pieces I had acquired.

Then I saw a thread about the Speedmaster on a Ralleye strap and thought it might look ok on my Railmaster. So I picked up the very reasonably-priced Di-Modell Ralleye strap to give it a try.

Well, you can be the judge. I've fallen back in love with this watch. Hasn't left my wrist for a month now!


----------



## googleg

This is reeeeaaally nice ! I love it, thanks for sharing !


----------



## xandermac

My Aqua Terra XL 2500 with a Planet Ocean rubber strap I modified to "fit".










Twitter: xandermac


----------



## xandermac

Twitter: xandermac


----------



## soaking.fused

Soak.


----------



## jimgould

I'm new to this board but have been watching for a while. The level of photography is really very high, and the watches beautiful! Thanks all for contributing not only photo's but to the body of knowledge, it is much appreciated.
I bought a 2504.52 Railmaster (the 36mm on the ss bracelet) way back in '05 from an AD, loved the watch then traded it a couple years ago....and immediately regretted that trade!.
I've since bought 2 (don't ask, just the way it worked out!) 2803 Railmasters, one on the ss bracelet and the other on an OEM black alligator strap with folding clasp. Following are some photo's made with a iPhone, sorry for the very poor quality of the photo's

I find that the watch wears bigger with the ss bracelet than with a strap, not sure quite why that is but may be the ss bracelet visually continues the lines of the watch so it seems a larger watch than it appears to be on a leather strap. For that reason I tend not to wear the one on the bracelet nearly as much.

I'd very much like to buy a 36 mm (2504.52) Railmaster, if anyone has one that they'd like to part with I'd be an interested buyer! If anyone is interested to have a 2803 let me know, I have an extra...


----------



## usfpaul82

Just picked up my very first Omega. A Railmaster 2803 on Black strap. I switched to a vintage brown for now. Love the look.


----------



## chritiand

My litle dressy 36 mm for meeting today.


----------



## Merv




----------



## xandermac

On Orange this time. I think it dresses it down nicely.









Twitter: xandermac


----------



## Merv




----------



## cpl

I like the Aqua Terra esp the Skyfall. But that amputated hour hand bugs me . If I ever get one I think I'll have to swap the hands. Will the PO hands fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

cpl said:


> I like the Aqua Terra esp the Skyfall. But that amputated hour hand bugs me . If I ever get one I think I'll have to swap the hands. Will the PO hands fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please don't do that.


----------



## cpl

yessir69 said:


> Please don't do that.


LOL


----------



## jimgould

Took this photo last week while in Bermuda...


----------



## googleg

One week passed and no new picture on this post ? Common we cannot tolerate this...


----------



## chritiand

Ok tour of duty


----------



## tsteph12

Am loving my recently acquired Railmaster.


----------



## Kid_A

this is awesome watch...



googleg said:


> One week passed and no new picture on this post ? Common we cannot tolerate this...


----------



## Kid_A

can't wait to see some master co-axial pieces here)


----------



## chritiand

Wath ar you wearing today ?


----------



## jimgould

Same as it ever was, my Railmaster on black strap, the one you've all seen too many times already. But, I am in the midst of ordering a new strap from Dangerous9 straps in Munich...an early Christmas present to myself, I hope it arrives before Christmas!

View attachment IMG_2878.pdf


----------



## chritiand

Great sunday everybody


----------



## solesman




----------



## Fire99

solesman said:


>


Looks great Dan, on both fronts( coffee/danish vs AT)


----------



## solesman

Fire99 said:


> Looks great Dan, on both fronts( coffee/danish vs AT)


Cheers Dave. It's the little things. Hope you are ok with all your captain study


----------



## Fire99

solesman said:


> Cheers Dave. It's the little things. Hope you are ok with all your captain study


All is good Dan, just finished my exam and can kick back and relax until next year. Glad to see your in better spirits, and showing some love for your AT.


----------



## blackdot




----------



## benvh

Just got back from my local AD with this beauty. Thought I wanted the 38.5mm but the 41.5 was perfect. I also thought I wanted the "old style" but the Master Co-Axial with the new bracelet just spoke to me. Better pictures to come...

Ben


----------



## livesimply11

benvh said:


> Just got back from my local AD with this beauty. Thought I wanted the 38.5mm but the 41.5 was perfect. I also thought I wanted the "old style" but the Master Co-Axial with the new bracelet just spoke to me. Better pictures to come...
> 
> Ben
> 
> View attachment 2180514


Awesome pick up and congrats! I just purchased my Aqua Terra (and 1st Omega in general) last week and was torn between the new and old 8500. The real deciding factor was whether or not I needed the anti-magnetic feature or not. I figured I'm not in any real danger of magnetizing my watch within my daily routine so went with the predecessor. Aesthetically, I also thought having the date window was a better over-all finished look. Congrats again bud, enjoy your new AT.

Les


----------



## benvh

I hear ya, I went in thinking the same thing. I just thought the 38.5 was a touch small for me and they didn't have any 41.5s in the "old" style. Once I tried on the new one, the date window didn't bother me and that was it. Can't go wrong either way. Enjoy!

Ben



livesimply11 said:


> Awesome pick up and congrats! I just purchased my Aqua Terra (and 1st Omega in general) last week and was torn between the new and old 8500. The real deciding factor was whether or not I needed the anti-magnetic feature or not. I figured I'm not in any real danger of magnetizing my watch within my daily routine so went with the predecessor. Aesthetically, I also thought having the date window was a better over-all finished look. Congrats again bud, enjoy your new AT.
> 
> Les


----------



## benvh

Here's a better pic...


----------



## Merv

Congrats Ben, stunning watch! I actually prefer your earlier pic to the second one. Look at the dial on that beauty!

Excuse me while I roll out my well worn line....

In choosing to purchase a blue 41.5mm Aqua Terra you have demonstrated that you are a man of superior intellect and exceedingly fine taste. Here's mine:


----------



## benvh

Thank you! As they say, great minds think alike.

Ben



Merv said:


> Congrats Ben, stunning watch! I actually prefer your earlier pic to the second one. Look at the dial on that beauty!
> 
> Excuse me while I roll out my well worn line....
> 
> In choosing to purchase a blue 41.5mm Aqua Terra you have demonstrated that you are a man of superior intellect and exceedingly fine taste. Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 2188730


----------



## mykii

benvh said:


> I hear ya, I went in thinking the same thing. I just thought the 38.5 was a touch small for me and they didn't have any 41.5s in the "old" style. Once I tried on the new one, the date window didn't bother me and that was it. Can't go wrong either way. Enjoy!
> 
> Ben


I had the same experience picking up the Gauss model.

From pictures, I thought the lack of date window would make the watch unwearable. From a practicality stand point, it doesn't bother me at all when on the wrist and I actually quite enjoy it that way.


----------



## blackdot

Finally! A pretty true-to-life photo!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Now I can join, I guess. At last!


----------



## yessir69




----------



## polbr

Just arrived before X-mas, 42.2mm, ref. 2502.50. I find it great companion for business / formal and more laid back instances.


----------



## chritiand

Bonne année !


----------



## chritiand




----------



## speedbird_500




----------



## blackdot




----------



## dabecassis

Love it


----------



## steadywaters

dabecassis said:


> Love it


Are my eyes playing tricks on me? I see a baby blue glow coming from where the silver edges are on the hours markers + hands.


----------



## logan2z




----------



## dabecassis

steadywaters said:


> dabecassis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> Are my eyes playing tricks on me? I see a baby blue glow coming from where the silver edges are on the hours markers + hands.
Click to expand...

The outside of the hands and the markers are polished. The blue tinge just comes from the angle/reflection.


----------



## douglasf13

AT 2500 on Hodinkee cordovan, RAF style strap.


----------



## fskywalker

My "new" 39mm Railmaster comes late to the party and wants to say hi!


----------



## Keaman

fskywalker said:


> My "new" 39mm Railmaster comes late to the party and wants to say hi!
> 
> View attachment 2885161
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885153


Where's the "OMG that watch is so beautiful, I've died and gone to heaven" button?!


----------



## fskywalker

mosfetaus said:


> Where's the "OMG that watch is so beautiful, I've died and gone to heaven" button?!


Thanks it is indeed a beauty :-!


----------



## AlexMachine

My new "Skyfall" AT. Really happy with it, +2s/5 days. So I guess talks about cal 8500 accuracy are not exaggerated.


----------



## Muddy250

Just thought I'd throw this wrist shot in the hat, I like the way it looks here.


----------



## NiceGuyTom




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimgould

jimgould said:


> Took this photo last week while in Bermuda...
> 
> View attachment 1866802


Same watch taken today with a Hirsch "waterproof" carbon fiber strap....can't go in salt water with the crocodile one! The Hirsch is pretty well bombproof, I've had it on other watches all summer in and out of salt water with no noticeable effect to the strap.

View attachment IMG_railmaster:hirschJPG.pdf


----------



## Flipcky

Matching my pants at the doctor's office.


----------



## anaplian

As someone who is considering the purchase of an AT I just wanted to say that I'm loving this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand

Great sunday !


----------



## ericfeuer

Mine just in this week. Perhaps my best looking watch...the dial...ahh....


----------



## GTTIME

Guess I should get mine in the thread too!


----------



## ericfeuer

Yowza. Nice pair.


----------



## douglasf13

Hi. I was going to just post a pic of my black, 39.2mm Aqua Terra 2500 with a black perlon strap, which is what I'm currently wearing and loving, but I figured I's add several of the pics from my past posts in one place, so those that are interested in alternative bands on the Aqua Terra can use it for reference. Sorry for the varying quality of pics. |>

Pics in order:

*- Black perlon strap* (comfortable, lightweight, and great in water. dries really quickly.)

*- Sand/brown RAF-style nylon
*
*- Black Hodkinkee shell cordovan RAF-style* (this is a bad pic. it may be the best looking option in real life.)

*- Black/grey NATO converted to RAF-style nylon
*
*- Form Function Form single piece shell cordovan strap* (leather not as thick as Hodinkee, and I'm always a little skeptical about pin closure's strength, but my wife loves this strap, so I use it on cheaper watches, now.)

*- Grey RAF-style nylon*


----------



## elconquistador

Could be yours


----------



## E52




----------



## aznblitzzz

One of my favourite omega's


----------



## fskywalker

Here's my current AT & Railmaster trio:


----------



## E52

fskywalker said:


> Here's my current AT & Railmaster trio:
> 
> View attachment 3305346
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305386


very nice watches Sir. Congrats


----------



## fskywalker

E52 said:


> very nice watches Sir. Congrats


Thanks! Sadly that trio will become soon a duo as can only keep two of them :-( .........the Railmaster is for sale if anyone wants to grab a pretty unique and beautiful piece.


----------



## jamwires

#Dadlife


----------



## Merv

Switched from a 41.5 to a 38.5.


----------



## ColinW

Merv said:


> Switched from a 41.5 to a 38.5...


Interesting. What size is your wrist? Do you notice much of a difference?


----------



## logan2z

Merv said:


> Switched from a 41.5 to a 38.5.
> 
> View attachment 3378618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378626
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378650


Looks great, glad you found one.


----------



## Shaunie_007

My AT on a few different strap options. I love the sunburst dial:


----------



## googleg

Time to put my summer tires back on... Would not take off the AT despite the risks of scratching it... Living on the edge !


----------



## Merv

ColinW said:


> Interesting. What size is your wrist? Do you notice much of a difference?


My wrist is 7.25''. I've definitely noticed a difference. I struggled at first to accept the smaller sizing and actually put it up for sale. I'm really pleased I didn't though. The more I wear it the more I think what a mistake it would've been to sell it. It just feels right. It has a nicely balanced look on my wrist now. A little more subtle.


----------



## mykii

Glad to see this thread back on top!

My contribution, and daily duo:


----------



## fskywalker

My 2 tone AT Quartz dress on brown leather for the first time!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spidaman

Merv said:


> My wrist is 7.25''. I've definitely noticed a difference. I struggled at first to accept the smaller sizing and actually put it up for sale. I'm really pleased I didn't though. The more I wear it the more I think what a mistake it would've been to sell it. It just feels right. It has a nicely balanced look on my wrist now. A little more subtle.


IMHO the Skyfall is as close as possible to the single perfect watch. Looks great on steel bracelet or leather strap. Size works for almost everyone. The border on the date window provides nice balance to the hour markers. It is rugged but sophisticated.

Sure, I wish the date wheel was blue and the minute hand had lume on the shaft, but every great beauty has an imperfection or two.

Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

Thanks spidaman!


----------



## ColinW

Merv said:


> My wrist is 7.25''. I've definitely noticed a difference. I struggled at first to accept the smaller sizing and actually put it up for sale. I'm really pleased I didn't though. The more I wear it the more I think what a mistake it would've been to sell it. It just feels right. It has a nicely balanced look on my wrist now. A little more subtle.


Thanks for the reply. My wrist is the same size and was looking at the 41.5mm in silver, but I read about people switching sizes and become undecided.

I think they should make one in 40mm with the Master movement and the border around the date window. ;-)


----------



## RDK

38.5mm AT quartz


----------



## speedbird_500

Love the ATq RDK


----------



## mario24601

Sentimentality attached to this one :


----------



## Keaman

fskywalker said:


> My 2 tone AT Quartz dress on brown leather for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snap!


----------



## fskywalker

mosfetaus said:


> Snap!


Nice to see another 2317.30 in the forum! Looks good on black leather as well!


----------



## Waser

Picked up a Railmaster recently. It's the 39mm model on Gator. The strap was a bit knackered so I went for something a little different from DB10. I think it works pretty well:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## googleg

1 Omega
+1 Pool
+1 Guinness
= 1 happy guy on vacation...


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Blueox4




----------



## Redeemer

38.5 Master Coaxial! My dream came true after 3 years of saving. Actually I planned to save for 5 years but it really started to piss me off that there was a price increase every year of around 5-10%. So I decided to buy it after three years of saving and I am not regretting it.


----------



## fskywalker

Blue AT ready for a formal ocassion










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phm14

Recently acquired Aqua Terra "Skyfall", wearing gently persuaded 20mm leather today.


----------



## livesimply11




----------



## douglasf13

I look at this AT 2500 on my wrist everyday, and I can't believe there still isn't anything I'd change about it, despite it being a model that was introduced well over 10 years ago. I guess I wouldn't mind a clasp with two pushers, like the newer models, but that's a nitpick. I love leather, perlon, NATO, etc., but I'm back to the original bracelet these days. I certainly don't miss my DateJust.


----------



## RDK

Switched from bracelet to leather today!




























Lug width 19mm, but a 20mm leather strap fits nicely .


----------



## fskywalker

RDK said:


> Switched from bracelet to leather today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lug width 19mm, but a 20mm leather strap fits nicely .


Very nice looking!

Yes, 20mm leather bands will fit on 19mm lugs, but by slightly compressing the leather a bit at the ends. If you use that leather band with other 20mm watches as well will be a bit loose on them, but not that bad.


----------



## dantan

Some amazing pictures here!


----------



## dowsing

I'm happy to be able to add to the thread with my Railmaster 39mm


----------



## dowsing




----------



## tsteph12

I continue to remain quite fond of as of yet, my one and only Omega.


----------



## Chrlee3000

I have had this ATAC for a few months now and I love it more everyday. Still find myself just gazing at it every now and then. It was a perfect addition to my little collection.


----------



## blackdot

Cross-posting from my post-service thread.










Why yes, yes, I do stop and stare at it.


----------



## GeorgeT

Does anyone have a RM on shark mesh? I would love to see some photos.


----------



## GeorgeT

Railmaster 2802.52.37


----------



## aardvarkbark




----------



## livesimply11

aardvarkbark said:


> View attachment 3900714


I want it. Now.


----------



## calv1n

This goes here


----------



## blackdot

aardvarkbark said:


> View attachment 3900714


OMG.

That is all.


----------



## yessir69




----------



## fskywalker




----------



## stevey6404




----------



## fskywalker

aardvarkbark said:


> View attachment 3900714


Beautiful!! That's the Ryder Captain AT, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot

fskywalker said:


> Beautiful!! That's the Ryder Captain AT, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The GoodPlanet (as stamped on the box in the background).


----------



## fskywalker

blackdot said:


> The GoodPlanet (as stamped on the box in the background).


Thanks for clarification!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

GeorgeT said:


> Does anyone have a RM on shark mesh? I would love to see some photos.


I was thinking the same thing and found this old thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/railmaster-meshed-bracelet-247891.html

Looks great!


----------



## jkleck

Finally have my Omega!


----------



## ColinW

jkleck said:


> View attachment 4192042
> Finally have my Omega!


Looks good too! :-!


----------



## GeorgeT

Ken G said:


> I was thinking the same thing and found this old thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/railmaster-meshed-bracelet-247891.html
> 
> Looks great!


Thanks Ken! I want to put my RM on a mesh so if there's anyone out there with a good deal on an OEM mesh bracelet or an alternative please PM me.
And to keep it on topic:


----------



## tsbphd

GeorgeT said:


> Thanks Ken! I want to put my RM on a mesh so if there's anyone out there with a good deal on an OEM mesh bracelet or an alternative please PM me.
> And to keep it on topic:


Your RM looks fabulous on the strap!


----------



## iinsic

Oh, man, have I dropped the ball on posting to this thread.

First, the come-and-gone:





















Then, there is the one that I enjoyed for a while, but which was appropriated by my better half:



























Finally, there is the repeater. My first opaline got flipped in favor of the Skyfall. Then I got another, because the opaline really is my favorite:


----------



## GeorgeT

What do you guys think? Have a nice week everyone!


----------



## tsbphd

GeorgeT said:


> What do you guys think? Have a nice week everyone!


WOW!!!


----------



## dantan

More pictures of the Railmaster, please!


----------



## risturm

Here is my minty fresh Aqua Terra teak-opaline silver 38.5mm on an OEM black leather strap and deployant:


----------



## GeorgeT

dantan said:


> More pictures of the Railmaster, please!


----------



## pascs

The Railmaster always looks so good on a brown leather strap :-!

I fitted my AT with a blue cordura strap just for a change from its normal brown leather strap


----------



## fskywalker

My AT golf comes late to the game and wants to show it looks on steel and wearing a few OEM Omega leather pants :-!:

On steel:










On black alligator with black stitches leather (98000215):










On brown calf leather with white stitches (98000195):










On light brown alligator leather with white stitches (98000080):










On dark brown alligator leather with brown stitches (98000276):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

congrats and thanks for showing it on various straps. but to me it still looks best with the bracelet


----------



## fskywalker

Sloopjohnb said:


> congrats and thanks for showing it on various straps. but to me it still looks best with the bracelet


Thanks! I love the look of my watches on steel bracelet, but its nice to change their appearance with leather from time to time!


----------



## capt-dim

here is my beauty ...


----------



## kjse7en

AT Chrono in piano black dial

































Cheers :-d
KJ


----------



## capt-dim

kjse7en said:


> AT Chrono in piano black dial
> 
> View attachment 4405234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405258
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405266
> 
> 
> Cheers :-d
> KJ


congratulations, excellent watch ... mine says hello from Greece ...!!!!


----------



## dowsing




----------



## calv1n

Favourite pic of my AT


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot




----------



## jjalpha

I'm sure everyone is fed up with seeing pics of the skyfall by now. But after over two years of ownership I still find myself captivated by that stunning blue dialb-)


----------



## logan2z

jjalpha said:


> View attachment 4703490
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone is fed up with seeing pics of the skyfall by now. But after over two years of ownership I still find myself captivated by that stunning blue dialb-)


I never get sick of looking at the dial on my blue AT either. Omega hit a home run with that watch.


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## anaplian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chritiand




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Nolander




----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## blackdot




----------



## DocJekl

blackdot said:


>


If you ever decide to sell that please let me know, I'd consider picking it up for my wife b-)

Although she's already wearing a decent mother of pearl TAG Aquaracer, so life could be worse for a woman who's not really into watches.


----------



## blackdot

larryganz said:


> If you ever decide to sell that please let me know, I'd consider picking it up for my wife b-)
> 
> Although she's already wearing a decent mother of pearl TAG Aquaracer, so life could be worse for a woman who's not really into watches.


Dibs duly noted (if unlikely to be exercised any time soon).

The Aquaracer is rather nice!


----------



## DocJekl

blackdot said:


> Dibs duly noted (if unlikely to be exercised any time soon).
> 
> The Aquaracer is rather nice!


The dial is like a jewel in the right light, and the lume is pretty bright too, but it still isn't on the same level as an Omega AT.


----------



## BSHt013




----------



## chritiand




----------



## cpl

My first to this thread.

Photos don't show how stunning this watch is in person










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usfpaul82




----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Back on the bracelet and looking better than ever!


----------



## brklyn

Dressing-down at the beach, for the aqua part of the name:









More season-appropriate, on cordovan:


----------



## masbret

First gen AT on Hirsh strap.




























Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## GLB2016




----------



## Merv

Pic-a-dee-doo-da
Pic-a-dee-day


----------



## calv1n

My oh my what a watch, I will say


----------



## BobmG8




----------



## DIV

Beautiful watches, guys. I think I prefer the Railmaster because I prefer the painted markers and the no-date dial.
A couple questions-
1) is there a straight-lug version of the modern Railmaster?
2) I wish it had a broad arrow (hour) hand like the original? Is there such a version?
3) the manual-wound version is only available in the 49mm?


----------



## alexvu

I'm going to get one AT, but between the white and blue!!!

What you guys thinking


----------



## dowsing

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## FatTuesday

Christmas-eve-wear.

Happy second day of Christmas!


----------



## solesman

alexvu said:


> I'm going to get one AT, but between the white and blue!!!
> 
> What you guys thinking


----------



## velvet396

logan2z said:


> I never get sick of looking at the dial on my blue AT either. Omega hit a home run with that watch.


Im stuck between it or the bond special edition


----------



## BobmG8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

velvet396 said:


> Im stuck between it or the bond special edition


I try on the Bond SE version on a Boutique event and is in my opinion too casual looking....










I had the full size golf version and the Skyfall 38.5mm:










but settle for the pure white version as thought was more versatile:



















Between the Bond and the Skyfall would recommend you the Skyfall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

alexvu said:


> I'm going to get one AT, but between the white and blue!!!
> 
> What you guys thinking


I'm thinking blue.


----------



## anaplian

Blaqua Terra...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Merv, did you ever regret selling the large one and getting the original Skyfall instead? 
I keep looking at the small one myself but it just looks strange on my arm, too high for its size.


----------



## Merv

Sloopjohnb said:


> Merv, did you ever regret selling the large one and getting the original Skyfall instead?
> I keep looking at the small one myself but it just looks strange on my arm, too high for its size.


Oh hell yeah, I tried to sell it soon after bringing it home. I was satisfied with the look at the AD, thought it had a more balanced subtle look, but then doubts crept in when I got home.

I eventually came to realise that it was marginally the better size for me (neither size looks ridiculously out of place on my wrist). So I removed the sale listing and lived happily ever after.

---

The End.​


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## GTS Dean

The gift acquired, but not yet given:


----------



## panamavin

So if you had to choose between the AT and the Railmaster which would you go for? And to further clarify which AT, the 8500 or the 2500 vs the Railmaster?


----------



## oldfatherthames

I want to join with my Railmaster (39,2). Since a year this is my main watch, wearing it everyday and I cannot imagine ever letting it go.


----------



## douglasf13

There is no straight lug version, and only the 49mm version is manual wind. Fwiw, the vintage versions sometimes had arrow minute hands.


----------



## douglasf13

panamavin said:


> So if you had to choose between the AT and the Railmaster which would you go for? And to further clarify which AT, the 8500 or the 2500 vs the Railmaster?


I chose the AT 2500 over the Railmaster primarily because I needed a date function, but I think they both look great. I'm not interested in the appearance of the 8500 version.


----------



## dantan

Omega Railmaster, all the way!



panamavin said:


> So if you had to choose between the AT and the Railmaster which would you go for? And to further clarify which AT, the 8500 or the 2500 vs the Railmaster?


----------



## sinizurri

My first AT, I think I have bit of a crush...


----------



## panamavin

sinizurri said:


> My first AT, I think I have bit of a crush...
> 
> View attachment 6737274


Is that the 41.5 or the 38.5? That's probably still my favorite!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sinizurri

This is the smaller one.


----------



## sinizurri

E. Double post, sorry!


----------



## Civilguy007

Last night, I woke up in the middle of the night and couldn't fall back to sleep (very unusual for me). Instead of turning on the TV, I stared at the lumed second hand of my Railmaster and marked each minute as it passed.










For a WIS, quite entertaining.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Another lume shot. But I confess, the lume's intensity is rather short, maybe it's just a bit weak or maybe it is because it is aged or because of both. Anyway, I couldn't care less: The polished, facetted Dauphine hands of the Railmaster reflect even the most minimal sparse light so nice, that you're never lost in the dark. And there's always a light somewhere. ;-)


----------



## Sticks83

Ecstatic to post on this thread. My first day with my RM.


----------



## GLB2016

Sticks83 said:


> Ecstatic to post on this thread. My first day with my RM.


Good on you, mate. Amazing watch & pic


----------



## TeeRite

I just got this yesterday 2/4/15. I love it!


----------



## Leandrobgoulart




----------



## anaplian

Leandrobgoulart said:


> View attachment 6997498
> View attachment 6997530


Looks great. I'm a big fan of the environmental style of watch photography where the watch is shown in context - too much emphasis on wrist shots loses sight of what the watch looks like from a distance. BTW is that a black dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panamavin

Damn this post with all of your great wrist shots and love posts. Making me want to go spend money! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leandrobgoulart

anaplian said:


> Looks great. I'm a big fan of the environmental style of watch photography where the watch is shown in context - too much emphasis on wrist shots loses sight of what the watch looks like from a distance. BTW is that a black dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx! i really enjoy taking pics of my AT in action. The main difficulty is you gotta have some help most of the time. Not easy to find someone that shares our love for watches and has the patient to take tons of pics. Im a lucky man as my wife does! ?

Yeah, its a black dial. Incredible how it changes color depending on light...its an amazingly beautiful watch, really.


----------



## fufluns




----------



## fufluns

anaplian said:


> Looks great. I'm a big fan of the environmental style of watch photography where the watch is shown in context - too much emphasis on wrist shots loses sight of what the watch looks like from a distance.


Oh yes, you are right, a watch in its environmental context made a wrist shot much more interesting and vibrant. Here is my 2503.33 on the desk, while working on some new plants. To be honest, I was not working during the shot, which was made a bit complicated as my right hand was firing the release cable of the camera, and the cable was not long enough...


----------



## Daveycrocket

My last AQ. Sold it to find a 61.60 (applied markers). Then went back to the older model. Really miss the teak dial. Absolutely gorgeous under different lighting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kobey




----------



## BobTheBuilder

38.5mm AT8500 Master Skyfall









Bob


----------



## ck1109




----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## tsbphd

I don't believe I have posted to this thread before, but with a thread this long I certainly may have done so and not remembered. Here is the AT Seamster-


----------



## tsbphd

I'm not certain how I messed up the images in the prior post, but let's try this again with an image of the AT Railmaster-


----------



## Dao anh

View attachment 7337354


----------



## Civilguy007

Time to kick start this thread back up...
Love my Railmaster.





































Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Civilguy007

Can't leave out this one.. 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsbphd

I don't know if it is my imagination or not, but it seems to me that those of us who love the Railmaster do so with more zeal than most who adore a specific type of watch. If true, I find it doubly odd that Omega stopped the branding so quickly on this issue.


----------



## tsbphd

Here are a pair of images with my Railmaster on its new leather band-


----------



## mykii

Damn the rail master is a classy looking watch.

I really hope Omega re-relases a 40mm and 36mm version with faux patina and the 8500 movement. SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## Mchu004

I've been itching to get an AT8500 lately and made the mistake of going into a boutique yesterday to try them out. Simply fell in love with the blue teak dial. Can't quite make up my mind if I like the PCLs of the Master Co-Axial or not


----------



## mykii

Mchu004 said:


> I've been itching to get an AT8500 lately and made the mistake of going into a boutique yesterday to try them out. Simply fell in love with the blue teak dial. Can't quite make up my mind if I like the PCLs of the Master Co-Axial or not


You can always brush them, or buy an older gen bracelet. I have both the PCL bracelet and fully-brushed version, and they both have their merit IMO depending on how you want to wear the watch.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Wearing a 39,2 Railmaster myself, I accompanied a friend some weeks ago to pick up a second hand 41 mmm version. When he took it ouf the box and on the wrist, I was almost shocked, how much the difference in appearance is. I thought "wow, what a big plate" and even if I wouldn't have known his wrist, I wouldn't have had any doubt, that this Railmaster could never be the 39,2 mm.
Of course the 41 mm is upscaled in every way, also the crown is bigger, but it also has other dimensions. I guess the immense difference is mostly due to the length above the horns more than because of the diameter.

See for yourself, I took a snapshot, when we met this week. I assume, if you haven't seen them side by side before, you will be astonished too, 41 vs. 39,2 mm:


----------



## oldfatherthames

Railmaster to-go:


----------



## GregBe

I getting back into the Aqua Terra game. I am looking at the blue 41.5mm version. I have the opportunity to get either the Master Coaxial version or the older 8500 version with the silver date border (both BNIB) for $400 cheaper. What do you think...$400 worth it for the MC version?


----------



## tsbphd

GregBe said:


> I getting back into the Aqua Terra game. I am looking at the blue 41.5mm version. I have the opportunity to get either the Master Coaxial version or the older 8500 version with the silver date border (both BNIB) for $400 cheaper. What do you think...$400 worth it for the MC version?


Since this is a thread geared toward photos of these watches, you may get more actually traction for your question by starting a new thread. Good luck.


----------



## BurtReynolds




----------



## tsbphd

BurtReynolds said:


> View attachment 7440914


Very cool! I have never seen that dial before.


----------



## panamavin

I was in Vegas last week and walked in the Bellagio boutique to look at the new liquidmetal seamaster and the guys in there were all wearing ATs... And I went to Tourbillon and they were wearing ATs as well! I did see the one posted above and it's stunning in real life. I will say I would prefer the Omega logo to be applied but that's nitpicking! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

BurtReynolds said:


>


Love the AT Ryder... Here's mine on Bracelet and Strap


----------



## Bubbas0219

Can't beat the Monday blues, well, join 'em... 8500 on Omega blue croc/deploy.


----------



## Michael Gerrard

I hate this thread. I have my first Omega landing tomorrow (SM 2254.50) and all I can look at is the Railmaster 39mm. It truly is a beautiful piece and you owners are very lucky 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## panamavin

I hate this thread as well! I had one and sold it. Big mistake! Finally found another one in great condition that won't break the bank!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## panamavin

Bubbas0219 said:


> Can't beat the Monday blues, well, join 'em... 8500 on Omega blue croc/deploy.
> 
> View attachment 7518946


What strap is that on the AT?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM

The 36 and 39mm Railmasters are beautiful. Why are these so hard to find, especially the smaller one -- were they not made for that long?


----------



## GLB2016




----------



## Leandrobgoulart

Coffee and AT


----------



## samshah

Here's mine - just back from the Omega spa!


----------



## oldfatherthames

I, oldfatherthames, take you, Railmaster, to be my wristwatch. I promise to be true to you in good times and in bad, in sickness and in health. I will love you and honour you all the days of my life.

Cheers!


----------



## metrocon

This picture convinced me to pull the trigger on a 36mm Railmaster I'd been waffling over. Stunning photo of a beautiful watch. I can never resist a good Islay single malt either.

Can't wait to receive it!



oldfatherthames said:


> I, oldfatherthames, take you, Railmaster, to be my wristwatch. I promise to be true to you in good times and in bad, in sickness and in health. I will love you and honour you all the days of my life.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 7544946


----------



## metrocon

Finally got it, love it even more in person. Such a timeless design.

And it's the perfect size for my slim 6" wrist (36mm version).


----------



## fufluns

Here is mine. Photo taken today.






​


----------



## Civilguy007

Congratulations on your new acquisition! Here's to good tastes. Cheers!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## coaster183

No strings attached. Pun intended ;-) ...


----------



## oldfatherthames

coaster183 said:


> No strings attached. Pun intended ;-) ...


Wo-ho-ho! That's what I call I first post ->! Introducing the Omega *Stringmaster*.  



metrocon said:


> This picture convinced me to pull the trigger on a 36mm Railmaster I'd been waffling over. Stunning photo of a beautiful watch. I can never resist a good Islay single malt either.
> 
> Can't wait to receive it!





metrocon said:


> Finally got it, love it even more in person. Such a timeless design.
> 
> And it's the perfect size for my slim 6" wrist (36mm version).


Thank you & congratulations! That should be the one that was offered on omegaforums lately. Even the hang-tags were included. Your's looks like brandnew, astonishing! And cheers! 



fufluns said:


> Here is mine. Photo taken today.


Wow! Preparing the next picture here. So many great photos lately again in this thread. |>


----------



## fufluns

My beloved blue-handed chronograph. A very trustable watch, running -1 - +2" since several years now.






​


----------



## Mchu004

Finally took a proper photo of The Skyfall for this thread


----------



## mesaboogie18

AT on Bandrbands brown calf w/ white stitching.


----------



## fufluns

Two classics.






​


----------



## azonic225

Hello all, Ive been looking though some other post about the Lug-to-Lug size between the 38.5mm AT and the 41.5mm AT and I have seen different sizes posted on different forums. For 38.5 I've seen 44mm to about 46mm and the 41.5mm coming in at 48.4mm. Was wondering if any owners could provide some sizing for me that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## MikeCfromLI

Hirsh performance alligator


----------



## Leandrobgoulart

Time to enjoy the beach...


----------



## YoureTerrific




----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

azonic225 said:


> Hello all, Ive been looking though some other post about the Lug-to-Lug size between the 38.5mm AT and the 41.5mm AT and I have seen different sizes posted on different forums. For 38.5 I've seen 44mm to about 46mm and the 41.5mm coming in at 48.4mm. Was wondering if any owners could provide some sizing for me that would be greatly appreciated.


My 41.5 has 48.4 lug to lug


----------



## Ottski44




----------



## Ottski44

Best aftermarket strap for the 41.5mm AT? Ideas? Hirsch Robby?


----------



## capt-dim




----------



## Araziza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

Mine AT Skyfall says hello 









IP6s


----------



## douglasf13

Working on the car, exercising, swimming, going to dinner, weddings...you name it. The AT 2500 on a waterproof Hirsch James strap does it all. It's a true "one" watch.


----------



## anaplian

douglasf13 said:


> Working on the car, exercising, swimming, going to dinner, weddings...you name it. The AT 2500 on a waterproof Hirsch James strap does it all. It's a true "one" watch.


Nearly. What happens if you need a watch to wear near very strong magnets? Just kidding. You're quite right.


----------



## douglasf13

anaplian said:


> Nearly. What happens if you need a watch to wear near very strong magnets? Just kidding. You're quite right.


Ha! Fortunately, I have a demagnetizer, too. :-d


----------



## up1911fan

Arrived this morning, it's love.


----------



## Fourier

up1911fan said:


> Arrived this morning, it's love.
> 
> View attachment 8219922


Now ain't that something!


----------



## up1911fan

Fourier said:


> Now ain't that something!


Thanks again for a smooth transaction, I couldn't be more pleased with the watch!


----------



## BurtReynolds




----------



## Lukebor

up1911fan said:


> Arrived this morning, it's love.
> 
> View attachment 8219922


Congrats! It's lovely watch. Have the same and love too


----------



## GTTIME

BurtReynolds said:


> View attachment 8224618


That Good Planet GMT is definitely growing on me.


----------



## DIV

I started this RM only thread: https://omegaforums.net/threads/railmaster-old-and-new-strap-options.40549/
But with 72+ plus pages, this one here seems to be stealing the show!
So if you can't beat 'em, join 'em....
Here we go!


----------



## Lukebor

AT Skyfall









IP6s


----------



## armybuck041




----------



## EightEyes

Just bought, my first Omega... an Aqua Terra Master Co-Axial 41.5mm. I love the photos of the Railmasters, too! When will they be bringing that model back?!


----------



## ellzar

This thread is making it really hard for me to pick a speedy pro over an AT for my first Omega! Loving the master coaxial blue dial. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## coaster183

ellzar said:


> This thread is making it really hard for me to pick a speedy pro over an AT for my first Omega! Loving the master coaxial blue dial.


Yes, to my mind the ATs somehow and simply are more "down to earth" - no offense, just couldn't resist!


----------



## Lukebor

IP6s


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

ellzar said:


> This thread is making it really hard for me to pick a speedy pro over an AT for my first Omega! Loving the master coaxial blue dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I was just in your situation and, after months of going back and forth, I went with the blue AT over the Speedy for my first Omega. I was fortunate enough to locate a brand new co-axial "Skyfall" version in the 41.5mm size, and I couldn't hold off from pulling the trigger. I just received it and it's gorgeous! I'll be posting some pictures soon. I've also already ordered a honey genuine alligator strap for it. Can't wait!

Btw, I still love the Speedy and it's towards the top of my updated "want list" probably right behind the newest Explorer 1 and polar Explorer II (again) and tied with a NOMOS Tangente 38.


----------



## pay2play

Mr. Clemson said:


> I was just in your situation and, after months of going back and forth, I went with the blue AT over the Speedy for my first Omega. I was fortunate enough to locate a brand new co-axial "Skyfall" version in the 41.5mm size, and I couldn't hold off from pulling the trigger. I just received it and it's gorgeous! I'll be posting some pictures soon. I've also already ordered a honey genuine alligator strap for it. Can't wait!
> 
> Btw, I still love the Speedy and it's towards the top of my updated "want list" probably right behind the newest Explorer 1 and polar Explorer II (again) and tied with a NOMOS Tangente 38.


Why you picked older model over master? I still can't make up my mind.


----------



## GregBe

pay2play said:


> Why you picked older model over master? I still can't make up my mind.


I have owned both, and loved both (blue 41.5). In the flesh, I like the newer MC version slightly better. At first I thought the brushed bracelet better, but the PCLs look awesome on this watch. Even in total casual settings, they look great. I also like the date window better on the new version. At first I thought that the raised date window looked more balanced, but now I think that the watch looks more subtle at a glance without it. Now when I look at the raised date window...it draws my eye to it (too much so), whereas on the MC version, I find that my eye views the entire face equally (not sure if that makes sense).

Can't go wrong either way, both awesome!


----------



## HoroloRobert

Aquaterra Bond. My fist Omega. Loving it. Next one already in my mind, most likely a Globemaster, not in my budget this year, but planning 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## armybuck041




----------



## Wrist_Watcher

pay2play said:


> Why you picked older model over master? I still can't make up my mind.


I prefer the brushed bracelet and the date window border of the co-axial over the polished PCLs and borderless date window of the newer master co-axial version. I think the border around the date window provides a better balance to the dial than the newer version without. The co-axial version is also the original Skyfall version (acknowledging that Craig wore the 38.5mm version). I tried on the master co-axial version and ended up buying the original co-axial version sight unseen. Having said that, both look fantastic and it's purely a personal preference!


----------



## oldfatherthames

My beloved Railmaster next to my Seiko SRP775:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## RDK

My late Aqua Terra..
All that remains are the pictures 😉


----------



## Vingard




----------



## Vingard




----------



## cpl

My Railmaster. Pre-owned but I can only describe it as NOS. Even has the stickers still on the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ike773

oldfatherthames said:


> My beloved Railmaster next to my Seiko SRP775:
> 
> View attachment 8425898
> 
> 
> View attachment 8425906
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I love my Railmaster Chrono but wouldnt mind the smaller 3 hand version in its place, also thinking about that Seiko. Honestly, I would be happy and proud to have just these 2 watches. Excellent choices man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

ike773 said:


> I love my Railmaster Chrono but wouldnt mind the smaller 3 hand version in its place, also thinking about that Seiko. Honestly, I would be happy and proud to have just these 2 watches. Excellent choices man!


Thank you!
As you are thinking about that Seiko, I got a special thread running here on WUS with a lot of nice pictures: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-srp775-presentation-pictures-2841730.html

And here are both watches on my wrist, the Railmaster is the 39,2 mm version:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## DustinC

RDK said:


> My late Aqua Terra..
> All that remains are the pictures 


What's the ref. number of this watch? The extra tooth at the 3 o'clock position makes the watch look a lot better.


----------



## RDK

DustinC said:


> What's the ref. number of this watch? The extra tooth at the 3 o'clock position makes the watch look a lot better.


Seamaster Aqua Terra quartz 38.5mm, ref 231.10.39.61.06.001


----------



## DustinC

RDK said:


> Seamaster Aqua Terra quartz 38.5mm, ref 231.10.39.61.06.001


I noticed it was a quartz model afterwards. I wish Omega had added the extra applied index to the Master Co-axial models. Looks way, way nicer this way.


----------



## douglasf13

DustinC said:


> I noticed it was a quartz model afterwards. I wish Omega had added the extra applied index to the Master Co-axial models. Looks way, way nicer this way.


 Yeah, the AT 8500 auto's date track is set further out, so the quartz model is able to add the index like the original AT 2500, which works well. Omega tried the date window surround on the AT 8500, and everyone complained, and now they've removed it and everyone is complaining. :-d


----------



## bck919

I've just joined the club!


----------



## jatherly

Okay I surrender, just bought a used Railmaster 39.2mm. Love the relaxed vibe it gives vs the buttoned up AT. Both are great and I'm sure I'll rationalize buying an AT in the future, but damn, all these Railmaster pics = not fair play.


----------



## oldfatherthames

jatherly said:


> Okay I surrender, just bought a used Railmaster 39.2mm. Love the relaxed vibe it gives vs the buttoned up AT. Both are great and I'm sure I'll rationalize buying an AT in the future, but damn, all these Railmaster pics = not fair play.


Congratulations, man! b-) 
But this thread needs pictures, I assume you are still waiting on that thing, so I'm posting one with a relaxed vibe in your place. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## bck919

Wow, the RM looks stunning on the bracelet... I called Omega for a quote - US$760.00 for the stainless steel bracelet (1574-898). OEM bracelets going for at least $500 on eBay.


----------



## oldfatherthames

bck919 said:


> Wow, the RM looks stunning on the bracelet... I called Omega for a quote - US$760.00 for the stainless steel bracelet (1574-898). OEM bracelets going for at least $500 on eBay.


Yup, I know, I bought one new way back then, prices were not much lower. But that bracelet is somethin' else, you instantly see the quality.

The bracelet is the same as supplied with the Aqua Terra models from those days. Unused/mint ones show up from time to time for substantially less, you're only in trouble when you want one very bad. ;-)

But make sure, that you get, what you pay for. A complete 1574-898 has:

- 2 end links
- the clasp with the Omega-signed-link and 2 short links
- 18 full links
- 1 half link (don't miss that half-link, it's extremely useful)

People sometimes get confused with the clasp's links and think they are half-links. See the second picture, which shows that bracelet with 1 EL - 9 FL - clasp - 1 HL - 6 FL - 1 EL.

My wrist had round about 185 mm circumference and I was wearing it with 16 full links. Now I've reduced my weight a bit and have switched to 15 full links and one 1/2 link and it still sits a bit loosely/casual like I prefer it. Just to give you an idea.

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## bck919

Looking into buying one. I really appreciate the info- Thank you!


----------



## Civilguy007

Back from the OB Spa...










I think I'll switch to the bracelet tonight.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinC

A couple of macro shots


----------



## oldfatherthames

Omega Planet Railmaster:









;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## coaster183

Sometimes even a Railmaster has to be leathered. Yet another pun? I don't think so ;-) ...


----------



## CastorTroy3




----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Wo-ho-ho! I see foil wrapped around the bracelet. Is that a new one?



cpl said:


>


----------



## cpl

oldfatherthames said:


> Wo-ho-ho! I see foil wrapped around the bracelet. Is that a new one?


It's new old stock. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## oldfatherthames

@cpl, wow & thanks! If I were richer, I'd surely be crazy enough to get a back up copy. So congratulations to that lucky guy who will get this beauty! b-)

I couldn't be happier with mine. 









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## nurseford25

Here's mine! I'm glad to join the club.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Aqua Terra on the hiking trail yesterday. It was kind of unplanned so in the future the leather strap won't be on for hikes haha.


----------



## Wildmans85

Just joined the AT club, now to start looking at strap options!


----------



## Civilguy007

Civilguy007 said:


> Back from the OB Spa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll switch to the bracelet tonight.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


And here's my RM on bracelet:




























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

I've just received a new old-stock OEM bracelet today!


----------



## oldfatherthames

bck919 said:


> I've just received a new old-stock OEM bracelet today!


Great news, my friend! |>

Though the Railmaster has such a classic face and suits leather straps beautifully, I absolutely favour it on the bracelet - speaking purely about the optical character. It's perfect for me that way.









(I have shown that picture already on WRUW today, but as this thread is a picture resource, it will not hurt adding it here.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## ike773

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggy555

ike773 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


man thats beautiful. which model is that


----------



## ike773

iggy555 said:


> man thats beautiful. which model is that


Its the Railmaster Chronograph. I have it up for sale, if you're intersted. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

whats the ref. number for this beauty?


ike773 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ike773

bck919 said:


> whats the ref. number for this beauty?


It is ref 2512.52.00 discontinued in 2010, I believe. The dial and lume on this is amazing in person. Great power reserve too, 52 hrs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Hear my train a comin' 









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## om3ga_fan

My AT8500MC and my girlfriend's replacement AT.

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## oldfatherthames

My Omega Wristmaster ;-)









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Adding two photos from recent WRUW threads:

Teamaster:









And a screen capture from my upcoming short-movie 'Last Exit Omegatown'.









;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Omega Duskmaster:









(Not Dustmaster! ;-))

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Continuing to show my Railmaster collection. ;-)

From recent WRUW-threads my ...

Chinomaster:









Glassmaster:

















Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Hey, it's me again. ;-)

Please let me bore you with the different editions of my Railmaster once again - from recent WRUW threads ...

Casualmaster









Tranemaster

















Milesmaster

















Directionmaster









Voodoomaster aka *****master









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## bck919

Beautiful photos as always, Bernd. And I love your record collection- I was actually listening to Dizzy Gillespie yesterday. Salt peanuts, Salt peanuts!


----------



## bck919

Golfmaster


----------



## oldfatherthames

bck919 said:


> Golfmaster...


LOL! Priceless!  :-!

Lensmaster:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## mikkolopez

It's an AT kind of day today.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## downer

Just picked up a NOS AT "Golf"...


----------



## Araziza

Rainy, overcast lighting is great for the blue AT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44

Beautiful beach day!


----------



## Civilguy007

With the cooler weather comes time for a change to straps. First up is a Horween leather.









The dog is unimpressed...









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

From NJ, getting chilly out here too but every time I switch to leather, I find myself switching right back to the bracelet.


----------



## wilsontour

My first Aqua Terra, actually my first Omega!


----------



## bck919

Dropped my Railmaster off at the NYC Fifth Ave boutique for complete maintenance service a week and a half ago. Estimated completion date is Dec. 23rd! :-(


----------



## mikeand

Civilguy007 said:


> With the cooler weather comes time for a change to straps. First up is a Horween leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog is unimpressed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That's a great looking strap. What is it?


----------



## Civilguy007

mikeand said:


> That's a great looking strap. What is it?


Hand made leather straps by GregSpitz. Check out:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/horween-leather-straps-omega-deployant-20-18and-21mm-18-a-2642577-10.html

By the way, Horween Leather is made in...CHICAGO.

GoCubs!


----------



## senorgreg

That piece with the Blue face looks clean and classy. Always been tempted to land one, but need to make the jump and just do it. Classic look that will stand the test of time. Nice pics!


----------



## bck919

mikeand said:


> That's a great looking strap. What is it?


I can also vouch for Greg Spitz's work


----------



## Chino3




----------



## Kwest500

LOVE that one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River78984

Love my Aqua Terra's!


----------



## Araziza

Took a picture of mine during family photos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheoah

Recently discovered this watch, thought it might make a good daily wear. Posted a photo in Seamaster thread, perhaps this one more appropriate. Love the railmaster photos posted here as well as the one above with white dial and blue and red elements. And many others....

My first Omega as well:


----------



## microrotor

Recently put my RM on a DSOTM fabric strap.


----------



## Josh220

It has been getting slightly neglected recently, so I figured it deserved some wrist time! Still blows my mind to see how the color changes in different conditions (bright blue in the sun, almost black/gray or navy blue indoors).


----------



## The Artist

Hi,Josh awesome aqua terra been thinking of getting it because of the power reserve of 60 hrs, has a date & looks fantastic ,whats timekeeping like & whats your wrist size?
Thanks 
The Artist


----------



## Josh220

The Artist said:


> Hi,Josh awesome aqua terra been thinking of getting it because of the power reserve of 60 hrs, has a date & looks fantastic ,whats timekeeping like & whats your wrist size?
> Thanks
> The Artist


I have girl wrists and the 41.5 fits perfectly for me (my Speedmaster and SM300 are the same size). They're around 6.5 inches.

The power reserve is great. I can wear it Monday, wear my other two on Tuesday and Wednesday, then pick it back up Thursday and keep cycling them without any of them dying. Of course I don't always rotate them this often so periodically one will go dead but it's not a big deal. I don't think I'd want to deal with more than 3 though. I enjoy the date window but I don't miss it when I'm wearing one of my others. I got it almost solely based on the movement and blue dial (prefer it over the style of the Rolex models with the blue dials).


----------



## The Artist

Awesome stuff Josh I have been to one AD & the price is $7,250 new here in Sydney which is quite pricey so I might try & source one in mint condition but pre owned from a couple of watch stores here so thanks for feedback & that blue dial really pops


----------



## munichblue

Just came back from the Omega Boutique with this beauty. I'm more than happy!


----------



## DustinC

munichblue said:


> View attachment 9956978
> 
> 
> Just came back from the Omega Boutique with this beauty. I'm more than happy!


Grats on the purchase!


----------



## Josh220

The Artist said:


> Awesome stuff Josh I have been to one AD & the price is $7,250 new here in Sydney which is quite pricey so I might try & source one in mint condition but pre owned from a couple of watch stores here so thanks for feedback & that blue dial really pops


Nice! I would look into either buying pre-owned (check watch recon regularly) or consider grey market if you don't mind a 2 year warranty instead of a 4-5 year one (the cost of a service would still be significantly less than paying another few thousand for the longer, Omega warranty if something happened after 2 years). With the hit these take the moment you walk out of an AD or boutique, you could pick up an unworn 10/10 "pre owned" for a good price if you're patient, and save a few grand.


----------



## fufluns

Along the rail in Costa Rica, with the Railmaster, waiting for the train...


----------



## munichblue

Just bought it one week ago and love it more and more each day. Can't stop looking at the blue dial, it's fantastic!


----------



## Bigdaftboy

Doesn't get as much wear because it's my dress watch, but had it out this week.


----------



## fufluns

Not yet the noon, but quite a blue hour...

​


----------



## fskywalker

Need to get my hands on a 36mm Railmaster, but those are rare to show up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackdot

On another adventure with this one. Love how comfortable it wears.


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## menacing




----------



## bck919

After nine excruciating weeks, finally got my Railmaster back from Omega


----------



## coaster183

bck919 said:


> After nine excruciating weeks, finally got my Railmaster back from Omega


Really nice! But why did it take so long?


----------



## bck919

coaster183 said:


> Really nice! But why did it take so long?


Coaster183- your question has prompted me to write a review of my entire Omega service experience.

I dropped my watch off at the Fifth Avenue Omega Boutique in NYC on October 15, 2016. The prices are determined by the services you request and the age of the movement. I was quoted $490+tax for "Complete Maintenance Service" to my ~2007 Aqua Terra Railmaster on leather strap w deployant clasp. The Complete Maintenance Service includes_ (1) "dismantling, cleaning, assembly, oiling of the movement", (2) "repair or replacement of worn or damaged movement parts", (3) "adjustment and regulation of the timekeeping to factory specifications", (4) "replacement of crown, push-buttons, gaskets, and battery (if applicable)", (5) "restoration of water resistance to factory specs", (6) "cleaning of case and bracelet to factory specs", and (7) "a final visual and technical inspection including timekeeping, additional functions of the watch, and aesthetics._" The agent tried to sell me a replacement strap for only $700. I politely declined. I was also quoted about $30 to have it shipped back to my apartment in NJ. Oddly, the service center will only ship the watch back to the boutique from which it came and then the boutique mails it back to the customer. Going to NYC just to pick up a watch was rather inconvenient for me so I paid for the shipping. The Omega representative told me to wait between 6 to 8 weeks. Also worth noting that Omega's work is guaranteed for 24 months.

Now, since Omega is a "luxury brand" and all of their literature recommends taking an Omega timepiece to them for official service, I decided to pay the premium instead of going to an independent watchmaker in NYC. This is my one and only Swiss watch and I wanted the watch to be left in the right hands... not unreasonable, in my opinion. The watch was delivered to my apartment on December 15, 2016 (8 weeks and 5 days). A bit later than I was told to expect, but not a huge deal.

Anyway, now I will review each of the seven parts to the Complete Maintenance Service listed above:
*
(1) Servicing the movement*: Though the sapphire caseback, I suppose the movement looks cleaner than before. But I'm sure any competent watchmaker would be able to do this for a movement as simple as the 2403, which is an ETA modified to fit the co-axial escapement.
*(2) Replacement of parts*: The mainspring, gaskets, crown + stem, and few gears/pinions were replaced and the original parts were sent back along with the watch in a baggie.
*(3) Regulation of movement*: The watch was running -15 sec per day when I had sent it in. After a few days of observation, the watch was running only about -3 sec per day. Well within chronometer specs.*(4) Replacement of crown: *See (2)
*(5) Water resistence: *The screw down crown definitely has been lubricated and screws down firmly and flawlessly. The gaskets have been replaced as seen in the link above. Though I haven't done any water testing of my own, I will give Omega the benefit of the doubt.*(6) Cleaning of Case and Bracelet:* The case and deployant clasp are perfectly re-polished and look great. The clasp, especially, was very worn but looks as good as new now.
*(7) Quality Control:* As mentioned before, the timekeeping, water-resistance, and re-finishing of the case and clasp are excellent. However, the crystal is blemished at 11 o'clock. Though my phone's camera can't capture it, the crystal looks "smudged" on the inside as if someone didn't properly wipe it before putting it back into the case. Even more upsetting is that there is a dust particle on the dial, also at 11 o'clock. I simply can't understand how this was not caught in the "final visual inspection of aesthetics."

Due to the unsatisfactory quality control, I went back to the boutique in NYC on December 27th and spoke with the manager of the Service department. She inspected the watch under a loupe and agreed that marks are on the crystal and that dust is on the dial. However, I was told that the watch must go back to the Service Center in NJ. When asked how long that would take, she said that the watch returning Friday Dec. 30th would be the most optimistic estimate, but then another manager interjected and said to her, not to me, that "No, Friday is impossible. Two weeks minimum." At this point was actually angry and ready to take it to an independent watchmaker. But since they guarantee their work for two years, I figured I'll give them a chance to redeem themselves instead.

Anyway, that was my experience with the Omega Service Center. Overall, I would not recommend the service because the maintenance service is overpriced, the turnover is very long, the quality control is poor, and the customer service generally fell very short of my expectations.

Cheers and Happy New Year, all!

Edit (01/08/17) - Got the watch back on Jan 6th. The dial was cleaned, crystal was replaced, and re-tested. Looks in excellent condition. Got an email from their Customer Service dept in which they apologized for the issue. Redeemed.


----------



## isnoface

I've been craving a Rally for a while no. Just picked up a 39 mm flavor on the WUS sale forum. LOVE IT!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

isnoface said:


> I've been craving a Rally for a while no. Just picked up a 39 mm flavor on the WUS sale forum. LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bck919

I've toyed with the idea of getting the hands from a '57 Speedy replica and put them on the railmaster just to get the broad arrow hour marker. Not sure if i'll ever actually do it though.


----------



## fskywalker

bck919 said:


> I've toyed with the idea of getting the hands from a '57 Speedy replica and put them on the railmaster just to get the broad arrow hour marker. Not sure if i'll ever actually do it though.


Different movement series (That Speedmaster is 1861 if not mistaken), so won't work. I think on caliber 2403 you may use caliber 1120 / 2500 hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cpl

Skyfall










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3

Great watches people! 

Aaarghh. I am pining for either one. I love the Aqua Terra but find the 38.5mm too small and the 41mm too big. I spotted a Railmaster at a local shop the other day, tried it on and somehow it didn't blow me away BUT I am still considering getting one - because it is still a great looking watch and because the size is perfect! I just tried on the dark blue Aqua Terra Co-axial 38 and it was also a sight to behold. Decisions, decisions! In the meantime, I just bought my wife an Aqua Terra Teak white dial 38mm quartz (with the older metal indices). It's a surprise. Perfect for her coz she likes the mens size but not an automatic.


----------



## fskywalker

C4L18R3 said:


> Great watches people!
> 
> Aaarghh. I am pining for either one. I love the Aqua Terra but find the 38.5mm too small and the 41mm too big. I spotted a Railmaster at a local shop the other day, tried it on and somehow it didn't blow me away BUT I am still considering getting one - because it is still a great looking watch and because the size is perfect! I just tried on the dark blue Aqua Terra Co-axial 38 and it was also a sight to behold. Decisions, decisions! In the meantime, I just bought my wife an Aqua Terra Teak white dial 38mm quartz (with the older metal indices). It's a surprise. Perfect for her coz she likes the mens size but not an automatic.


Nice pick for wife! 

Based in your 38.5mm / 41mm dilema 39mm should be the right size for you! I had 38.5mm AT (both quartz and 8500), 39mm (blue hands 2503.33 and Railmaster) and 41mm (golf AT) and in my case my preferred size among those was 38.5mm but found it too thick (about 13mm on the 8500 auto). Next one will try is 36mm AT 2500, which wears bigger than what the size implies (my daughters 36mm AT quartz below on my 7 1/4 inch round wrist) and is pretty thin (about 11mm)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bradly78

I cannot believe I am actually posting this,but I got my grail. I am over the moon with this piece, and really glad I was patient enough to avoid the temptation to jump to another watch because I had the savings for it. Of course I couldn't have bought it this early without my wife's okay, which she very surprisingly aquiesced.

This is the perfect 'only' watch I think. Sporty enough for jeans and just subdued enough for work. The dial is just incredible. Photographs, especially my poor efforts, cannot












do it justice with textures and the way it plays with the light.


----------



## fskywalker

bradly78 said:


> I cannot believe I am actually posting this,but I got my grail. I am over the moon with this piece, and really glad I was patient enough to avoid the temptation to jump to another watch because I had the savings for it. Of course I couldn't have bought it this early without my wife's okay, which she very surprisingly aquiesced.
> 
> This is the perfect 'only' watch I think. Sporty enough for jeans and just subdued enough for work. The dial is just incredible. Photographs, especially my poor efforts, cannot
> View attachment 10459530
> View attachment 10459530
> do it justice with textures and the way it plays with the light.
> View attachment 10459522


congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## C4L18R3

fskywalker said:


> Nice pick for wife!
> 
> Based in your 38.5mm / 41mm dilema 39mm should be the right size for you! I had 38.5mm AT (both quartz and 8500), 39mm (blue hands 2503.33 and Railmaster) and 41mm (golf AT) and in my case my preferred size among those was 38.5mm but found it too thick (about 13mm on the 8500 auto). Next one will try is 36mm AT 2500, which wears bigger than what the size implies (my daughters 36mm AT quartz below on my 7 1/4 inch round wrist) and is pretty thin (about 11mm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! And regarding the thickness of the 38.5mm version, maybe that that is what makes it look 'small' to my eyes - it is thicker than usual. Come to think of it, I tried a 36mm vintage Date Just a few days ago and it looked fine to me. The 18mm lug width of the smaller AT doesn't help it either!



bradly78 said:


> I cannot believe I am actually posting this,but I got my grail...
> View attachment 10459530


That blue is SO NICE! Congrats on getting one! May I ask - what size AT is that and what is your wrist size? Thanks.

Btw, I have about 2 weeks before I give the wifey my gift. I was peeking at it a while ago and put it on. Maaan! I want my own AT!


----------



## fskywalker

C4L18R3 said:


> Thanks! And regarding the thickness of the 38.5mm version, maybe that that is what makes it look 'small' to my eyes - it is thicker than usual. Come to think of it, I tried a 36mm vintage Date Just a few days ago and it looked fine to me. The 18mm lug width of the smaller AT doesn't help it either!


The lug width on the 36mm and the 38.5mm AT's is 19mm, so just marginally smaller than on the older 2500 39mm and current 41mm AT (20mm size)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## C4L18R3

^Thank you! Thats good to know. I was hoping I could use my leather straps on it. I might still consider getting it...


----------



## fskywalker

C4L18R3 said:


> ^Thank you! Thats good to know. I was hoping I could use my leather straps on it. I might still consider getting it...


20mm leather band easily fit the 19mm lugs, have done it on my Deville Prestige caliber 861 and on the CK2998

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rfortson

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradly78

Hi, I bought the 41,5mm. I did try the 38mm but it was a hair too small. My wrist is right on 7 inches.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lemonde

rfortson said:


>


This is a gorgeous watch.


----------



## lemonde




----------



## tsbphd

It has been a while since I have posted in this thread, but I still adore my 2500 series AT and Railmaster.


----------



## Civilguy007

Time for a break at work...good opportunity for a photo session. Back on the original crocodile strap.

























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

2504.30.00










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## cpl




----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

from recent WRUW threads:

























Cheers
Bernd


----------



## rfortson

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## donk

Came in this am!


----------



## om3ga_fan

A few close ups of the AT MC in blue.























































Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## fskywalker

om3ga seamaster said:


> A few close ups of the AT MC in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 7


Awesome pictures! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Civilguy007

Two weeks since my last fix...it's time to bring this post back to the top.

The sun is out in Chicago, giving hope that Spring is just around the corner and shining light on my Railmaster--which is back on the bracelet:










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## coaster183

Just knocked out of the manchette ...


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## pascs

I normally have my AT on a blue strap but after seeing all the great railmasters on bracelet I decided to put mine back on a bracelet.... forgot how great this combination is


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## fskywalker

Silver replaced by blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iammrrush

My black with date window! Looking to trade for a colored!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue

It's a real beauty, gets the longest wrist time ever of all my watches.


----------



## Civilguy007

Hello? Anybody there? Is everyone too busy speculating about Basel 2017? Let's not forget about the one that demands wrist time, our first love, the classic gentlemen watch, the...










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

One more doesn't hurt!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fmbp

Just picked this up on Saturday. I'm in love!


----------



## Meetz1444

just bought a SMPc, the AT is my next purchase!


----------



## donk

I've had this black B&R band for about a month now, and finally got around to wearing it. Dresses the watch up nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsbphd

Not certain if I have posted this one yet-


----------



## bck919

New strap for my Railmaster


----------



## Civilguy007

Some of these pics by fellow posters have inspired me to take a few more...



















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44




----------



## tsbphd

Just finished reading _The Iliad and the Odyssey_ again. The first time was as an undergrad all those years ago and this time it was just, well, because I felt like reading 725-pages of Greek adventure.


----------



## MG1187

Come to be one of my absolute favourites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87




----------



## Btreichel87

oldfatherthames said:


> Wearing a 39,2 Railmaster myself, I accompanied a friend some weeks ago to pick up a second hand 41 mmm version. When he took it ouf the box and on the wrist, I was almost shocked, how much the difference in appearance is. I thought "wow, what a big plate" and even if I wouldn't have known his wrist, I wouldn't have had any doubt, that this Railmaster could never be the 39,2 mm.
> Of course the 41 mm is upscaled in every way, also the crown is bigger, but it also has other dimensions. I guess the immense difference is mostly due to the length above the horns more than because of the diameter.
> 
> See for yourself, I took a snapshot, when we met this week. I assume, if you haven't seen them side by side before, you will be astonished too, 41 vs. 39,2 mm:
> 
> View attachment 7405266


Now if you could get a pic of the 41, 39 and 36 all next to each other that would really be something to look at.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

new shoes... gray suede from Cheapest NATO Straps


----------



## bck919

Anyone here waiting for the 60th Anniversary Railmaster? I'm #1 on Timeless Lux's list but haven't heard much since the initial announcement.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Btreichel87 said:


> Now if you could get a pic of the 41, 39 and 36 all next to each other that would really be something to look at.


Yeah, I often thought I'd catch a 36 mm Railmaster someday too. I'm pretty sure it would also be a nice match to my wrist, but as can be seen from my many pictures here, my Railmaster 39 mm is just more than perfect for me. Heck, it's such a great match sizewise, I'd be better off to buy another 39 as a backup, already having a backup of the metal bracelet.

But I keep that in mind. For the time being, here are some great comparison shots of the 36 and 39,2 mm Railmaster: A tale of two Railmasters

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## douglasf13

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah, I often thought I'd catch a 36 mm Railmaster someday too. I'm pretty sure it would also be a nice match to my wrist, but as can be seen from my many pictures here, my Railmaster 39 mm is just more than perfect for me. Heck, it's such a great match sizewise, I'd be better off to buy another 39 as a backup, already having a backup of the metal bracelet.
> 
> But I keep that in mind. For the time being, here are some great comparison shots of the 36 and 39,2 mm Railmaster: A tale of two Railmasters
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Yeah, I often wonder if 36mm would make more sense for my AT, rather than the 39.2mm version pictured, but my biggest hangup is the 19mm strap width of the 36mm watch, since I like to use straps. Maybe buying a backup 39.2mm is a good idea for me, too. :think:


----------



## Btreichel87

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah, I often thought I'd catch a 36 mm Railmaster someday too. I'm pretty sure it would also be a nice match to my wrist, but as can be seen from my many pictures here, my Railmaster 39 mm is just more than perfect for me. Heck, it's such a great match sizewise, I'd be better off to buy another 39 as a backup, already having a backup of the metal bracelet.
> 
> But I keep that in mind. For the time being, here are some great comparison shots of the 36 and 39,2 mm Railmaster: A tale of two Railmasters
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


A tale a two Railmasters was the reason I picked up my railmaster. Great thread. Great watch.


----------



## oldfatherthames

douglasf13 said:


> Yeah, I often wonder if 36mm would make more sense for my AT, rather than the 39.2mm version pictured, but my biggest hangup is the 19mm strap width of the 36mm watch, since I like to use straps. Maybe buying a backup 39.2mm is a good idea for me, too. :think:


Now that looks totally like a perfect match to me! Btw, this - to me - is the most beautiful AT they ever made. And I know that AT from in the flesh. That's a cool one!

There's one thing to keep in mind: The AT has a 'finer' look, the Raimaster is a bit more in your face because of the prominent 3-6-9-12 indices. These make the Railmaster always look bigger than an AT of the same size. (Rolex Explorer features that same effect.) Just look at the picture of the Railmaster 39,2 next to the 38,5 AT in the thread 'A tale of two Railmasters'. The Railmaster looks huge in relation.
While I could easily imagine a 36mm Railmaster on my wrist, I cannot see a 36mm AT here. Here's an old picture with the 39,2 mm Railmaster:









And I made a quick new picture to fulfill my duty as this is a picture-thread. ;-)









Still in love like on the first day with my Railmaster. Even more since I have seen the new standard one. With all respect to all who like the new 2017 edition, it's so different, I don't know why they called it 'Railmaster'.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## douglasf13

Yeah, it's always so difficult to tell. My wrist shot was with a 90mm lens, IIRC, so it obviously is going to look smaller than often seen cell phone shots.

The 38.5mm AT is actually quite a bit smaller than the 39.2mm AT, too. Like with the Speedy, some of that 38.5mm is taken up by the little integrated crown guards. The 39.2mm AT/Railmaster 2500 is probably closer in size to the 41.5mm AT 8500:

**not my pic
AT 8500 41.5mm vs AT 2500 39.2mm


----------



## oldfatherthames

douglasf13 said:


> Yeah, it's always so difficult to tell. My wrist shot was with a 90mm lens, IIRC, so it obviously is going to look smaller than often seen cell phone shots.


Yep, I was sure that it was done with light-tele lens, it doesn't suffer from the typical wide-angle effect you mentioned. My wristshot is done with a 105mm lens. ;-)

And looking at your very natural/realistic picture and of course including my personal view, I'd be careful with a 36 mm AT. And this although I'm rather one who likes smaller watches more than the mainstream these days. 
But yes, it's hard to tell, you have to see it in the flesh! I have an old Seiko Sportsman from my year of birth. It's 36 or 36,5mm and it has no big indices and no numbers, but it looks much bigger than it's size because it has a small bezel and a white dial, see here. Same wrist, done with a 50mm lens. Only thing that keeps remembering me of it's size is the 19mm strap (as you mentioned that topic too).

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Btreichel87

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 12060266


This is a 39mm Railmaster? What size is your wrist? This looks absolutely flawless on you.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Btreichel87 said:


> This is a 39mm Railmaster? What size is your wrist? This looks absolutely flawless on you.


Thank you! Yes, that's the Railmaster 39,2 mm.

My wrist has a circumference of round about 185 mm, but more telling than this is the width, which is 58 mm and the overall shape of course. I made a graphic regarding this, please have a look at the two pictures in this post and maybe two posts later, the wristshot with the Sub maybe is also interesting, because many can relate to that watch. Douglas knows those pictures. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## coaster183

oldfatherthames said:


> With all respect to all who like the new 2017 edition, it's so different, I don't know why they called it 'Railmaster'.


I second exactly that! |>


----------



## coaster183

I'm in time ...


----------



## solesman

I'm on 2 lists at boutiques and I was told end of June. In honesty I probably won't bite. The 2500 Railmaster is a far nicer watch due to being less shiny. Just my preference though 



bck919 said:


> Anyone here waiting for the 60th Anniversary Railmaster? I'm #1 on Timeless Lux's list but haven't heard much since the initial announcement.


----------



## solesman

Wow! I thought that was the 36mm. Still it shows that you got the right size for your wrist. It looks so classic. See many on here who can't pull off the 39mm.



oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you! Yes, that's the Railmaster 39,2 mm.
> 
> My wrist has a circumference of round about 185 mm, but more telling than this is the width, which is 58 mm and the overall shape of course. I made a graphic regarding this, please have a look at the two pictures in this post and maybe two posts later, the wristshot with the Sub maybe is also interesting, because many can relate to that watch. Douglas knows those pictures.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


----------



## douglasf13

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you! Yes, that's the Railmaster 39,2 mm.
> 
> My wrist has a circumference of round about 185 mm, but more telling than this is the width, which is 58 mm and the overall shape of course. I made a graphic regarding this, please have a look at the two pictures in this post and maybe two posts later, the wristshot with the Sub maybe is also interesting, because many can relate to that watch. Douglas knows those pictures.
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


It's amazing what a measly 10mm wrist difference makes (mine is 175mm.) The 39.2mm still looks much better sorted on your 185mm wrist.

I know because my _right_ wrist is actually larger at about 185mm...but I swear it's because I grew up a tennis player. :-d


----------



## Btreichel87

douglasf13 said:


> It's amazing what a measly 10mm wrist difference makes (mine is 175mm.) The 39.2mm still looks much better sorted on your 185mm wrist.
> 
> I know because my _right_ wrist is actually larger at about 185mm...but I swear it's because I grew up a tennis player. :-d


It is interesting. I have slim wrists. Probably 170mm circumstance, but it's also quite flat so the width is around 55mm. I love the size of the 39mm RM, but I often wonder how a 36 would feel.

Here's a pic of my 39. Sorry for the awful quality, need to update my phone. But gives a size reference. I think it looks as a modern watch should, a 36 will definitely have a vintage look. What do you guys think?


----------



## douglasf13

Btreichel87 said:


> It is interesting. I have slim wrists. Probably 170mm circumstance, but it's also quite flat so the width is around 55mm. I love the size of the 39mm RM, but I often wonder how a 36 would feel.
> 
> Here's a pic of my 39. Sorry for the awful quality, need to update my phone. But gives a size reference. I think it looks as a modern watch should, a 36 will definitely have a vintage look. What do you guys think?


Yep, your wrist is more or less just like mine, and I think you hit the nail on the head. It certainly fits well. It's just a matter of a more modern vs. more vintage look, although even 39mm still isn't exactly large these days.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Btreichel87 said:


> Here's a pic of my 39. Sorry for the awful quality, need to update my phone. But gives a size reference. I think it looks as a modern watch should, a 36 will definitely have a vintage look. What do you guys think?


I'm totally with Douglas here, in my eyes it's spot-on! In no way it is too big, it looks simply elegant on you.
Besides watch-to-wrist relation I think it also matters what kind of guy you are and what I see, more than for me, the 36 mm Railmaster would be a winner on your wrist just the same. I'm a bit hulkier from the anatomy.
36 or 39 mm, for you this would only be choice of style, but no question of good or bad taste.

Here's a new one:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## imranbecks

^^^^ Class. Pure class. Great shots of the blue AT that goes well with the nice suit you're wearing!


----------



## Btreichel87

3 months from today I get to marry the love of my life. Quick beer to celebrate... Cheers!


----------



## Waterproofpt

oldfatherthames said:


> Here's a new one:
> 
> View attachment 12068162
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Great photo of a great watch !!


----------



## steveg80

Here's my AT, my old work watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

My AT 38.5--lumey.










And in the yellowing light of a mini fluorescent.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

douglasf13 said:


> Yeah, it's always so difficult to tell. My wrist shot was with a 90mm lens, IIRC, so it obviously is going to look smaller than often seen cell phone shots.
> 
> The 38.5mm AT is actually quite a bit smaller than the 39.2mm AT, too. Like with the Speedy, some of that 38.5mm is taken up by the little integrated crown guards. The 39.2mm AT/Railmaster 2500 is probably closer in size to the 41.5mm AT 8500:
> 
> **not my pic
> AT 8500 41.5mm vs AT 2500 39.2mm


gosh that blue AT 2500 would definitely be a contender for me if it wasn't for that white date window. Why Omega Why?


----------



## knezz

That dial!


----------



## imranbecks

knezz said:


> That dial!


How big is your wrist? That 41.5mm AT looks like a 38.5mm on your wrist!

And yes, the dial is stunning.. Still not sick of looking at it.. Just approaching noon here in Singapore.


----------



## Triggers Broom

AT Good Planet 38.5mm in titanium


----------



## solesman

Such a crisp dial. Those blue hands really pop. Beautiful watch sir 



Triggers Broom said:


> AT Good Planet 38.5mm in titanium


----------



## knezz

imranbecks said:


> How big is your wrist? That 41.5mm AT looks like a 38.5mm on your wrist!
> 
> And yes, the dial is stunning.. Still not sick of looking at it.. Just approaching noon here in Singapore.


My wrist is 20cm or close to 8"


----------



## Muddy250

just throw one more on the pile from this am


----------



## highbob

Triggers Broom said:


> AT Good Planet 38.5mm in titanium


Love, love, love this watch. Considered it very strongly, but ended up going with the 38.5 in stainless. I like the teak dial more, but those blue hands and indices speak to me. And I'll bet it feels like a feather on the wrist. Great watch.


----------



## Btreichel87

douglasf13 said:


> Yep, your wrist is more or less just like mine, and I think you hit the nail on the head. It certainly fits well. It's just a matter of a more modern vs. more vintage look, although even 39mm still isn't exactly large these days.





oldfatherthames said:


> I'm totally with Douglas here, in my eyes it's spot-on! In no way it is too big, it looks simply elegant on you.
> Besides watch-to-wrist relation I think it also matters what kind of guy you are and what I see, more than for me, the 36 mm Railmaster would be a winner on your wrist just the same. I'm a bit hulkier from the anatomy.
> 36 or 39 mm, for you this would only be choice of style, but no question of good or bad taste.


Well, I agree with both of you. In no way do i think the 39.2mm Railmaster is too big for my wrist, but it definitely has a modern feel too it. The large dial makes the watch look very large at times, even though i think the case size is adequate between the edges of my wrist. I've been into watches for a few years now and i have definitely figured out what the top end of my range is. it's right around 40mm or so. But i have yet to find the low end of my range. I'd love to have a more vintage looking watch and 36 is the natural choice as some 34mm rolex air kings i think will be too small. Because of that, i'm going to start looking for a 36.2mm Railmaster.

The 36.2 mm Railmaster will wear larger than most 36mm watches because of the large dial, but will still give me that vintage look. In the future i may pair it with a 38.5mm blue skyfall aqua terra and I think my collection will fit most if not all of my needs. I emailed someone yesterday that might have a lead on a 36.2mm RM so stay tuned!


----------



## munichblue

Blue is the colour!


----------



## Iliyan

Blue is indeed the color!


----------



## knezz

Love my blue


----------



## bck919

Happy 4th of July weekend, all!


----------



## Radharc

So glad this thread is still going. Took a shot today I actually thought came out well, so here we go. My go-to watch for nearly any occasion now for 6.5 years:


----------



## Muddy250

This is the one


----------



## Btreichel87

Sitting here with my beautiful new 36.2mm Omega Railmaster on my wrist, and I couldn't be happier with my decision to pursue the 36mm. My 39mm is now up on the block in the sales corner so if anyone is interested let me know. But here's a shot of the new timepiece. This ones gonna be hard to take off.


----------



## JoeCool76




----------



## Dougiebaby




----------



## Btreichel87

Starting the day off with a wrist shot.


----------



## solesman

Perfection 



Btreichel87 said:


> Sitting here with my beautiful new 36.2mm Omega Railmaster on my wrist, and I couldn't be happier with my decision to pursue the 36mm. My 39mm is now up on the block in the sales corner so if anyone is interested let me know. But here's a shot of the new timepiece. This ones gonna be hard to take off.


----------



## vintageguy

can a vintage "Official" crash the party?


----------



## bck919

Amazing piece... what's the reference number?


vintageguy said:


> can a vintage "Official" crash the party?
> View attachment 12344331


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun Farrier

That's a nice looking piece!!! Congrats.


----------



## Btreichel87

This one is definitely a keeper. Time for a weekend in Chicago with the wife to be. She's letting me feed the addiction so we're gonna stop at a bunch of AD's tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## bck919

Btreichel87 said:


> This one is definitely a keeper. Time for a weekend in Chicago with the wife to be. She's letting me feed the addiction so we're gonna stop at a bunch of AD's tomorrow. Cheers!


Is that the 36mm or 39mm version?


----------



## wkw

39mm Railmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

bck919 said:


> Is that the 36mm or 39mm version?


36mm.


----------



## number 15

Mine


----------



## king larry

number 15 said:


> Mine
> View attachment 12403005


That's a beauty


----------



## vujen

...And this is my 36mm Railmaster. I love it.
I think is one of the most underestimated watches ever. It's simple, it's stunning, IMO.
I had some offer for this rare (for the size) beauty but... I don't know, it's like the perfect everyday watch. What do you think guys?


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Watch Obsessive

My latest toy and first Omega (after many years of wanting).

36mm, blue dial, beautiful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

vujen said:


> View attachment 12403927
> 
> 
> ...And this is my 36mm Railmaster. I love it.
> I think is one of the most underestimated watches ever. It's simple, it's stunning, IMO.
> I had some offer for this rare (for the size) beauty but... I don't know, it's like the perfect everyday watch. What do you think guys?


I'd have to agree.


----------



## GDI

Those Railmasters are really awesome.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Heading out for the evening.










Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Btreichel87

Mhmm. 36mm Railmaster. What a classic.


----------



## coaster183

I'm sorry, no wrist time today ;-) ...


----------



## bck919

What kind of winder is this?



coaster183 said:


> I'm sorry, no wrist time today ;-) ...
> 
> View attachment 12419941


----------



## coaster183

bck919 said:


> What kind of winder is this?


This one ...


----------



## bck919

Very cool, thanks!



coaster183 said:


> This one ...


----------



## fufluns

One of my most photogenic watches with two of my most photogenic pens...


----------



## OmegaSea21

Love that photo!


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## bck919

Very nice shot! And nice fountain pens.



fufluns said:


> One of my most photogenic watches with two of my most photogenic pens...
> 
> View attachment 12448567


----------



## fishoop

Hey fellow Omega people. I have a question I thought i'd post here rather than start a new thread...

I'm looking into the Aqua Terra 38.5mm. I'm finding essentially 2 models with subtle differences - one with the date window bordered by chrome and one with the date window sitting alone - no border. Both date windows are at 3 - these are pre-2017 Aqua Terras. In my research, it looks like the bordered version is the "Skyfall" version and is no longer in production. Both have the 8500.

Am I getting this correct? Is there sort of a master resource for the Aqua Terra i can reference?

Thanks!


----------



## tsbphd

You'd be a lot better off starting a thread with this question instead of having it buried in several hundred posts worth of images.


----------



## tsbphd




----------



## Watch Obsessive

fishoop said:


> Hey fellow Omega people. I have a question I thought i'd post here rather than start a new thread...
> 
> I'm looking into the Aqua Terra 38.5mm. I'm finding essentially 2 models with subtle differences - one with the date window bordered by chrome and one with the date window sitting alone - no border. Both date windows are at 3 - these are pre-2017 Aqua Terras. In my research, it looks like the bordered version is the "Skyfall" version and is no longer in production. Both have the 8500.
> 
> Am I getting this correct? Is there sort of a master resource for the Aqua Terra i can reference?
> 
> Thanks!


The 'Skyfall' Aqua Terra is from the second generation of Aqua Terras, this has the 'co-axial' 8500 movement and the date window surround. The third gen ATs have the 'master co-axial' 8500 movement which is antimagnetic, has no date surround and polished centre links on the bracelet. There could be other differences but I'll leave that to the experts.

Both are available in 38.5mm and 41mm.

I think the Skyfall is the most desirable of the bunch.

The latest, 2017 AT's are the fourth generation so I believe.

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

Watch Obsessive said:


> The 'Skyfall' Aqua Terra is from the second generation of Aqua Terras, this has the 'co-axial' 8500 movement and the date window surround. The third gen ATs have the 'master co-axial' 8500 movement which is antimagnetic, has no date surround and polished centre links on the bracelet. There could be other differences but I'll leave that to the experts.
> 
> Both are available in 38.5mm and 41mm.
> 
> I think the Skyfall is the most desirable of the bunch.
> 
> The latest, 2017 AT's are the fourth generation so I believe.
> 
> Please someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. This is the first version:


----------



## Watch Obsessive

douglasf13 said:


> Yep. This is the first version:


Nice. 36 or 39?

I snagged a blue dial 36mm last month.

Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

Watch Obsessive said:


> Nice. 36 or 39?
> 
> I snagged a blue dial 36mm last month.
> 
> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. It's such a versatile watch. Mine is 39mm, although I've often considered the 36mm version. I wear a lot of straps, so the 20mm lugs of the 39.2mm pulled me in that direction.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

douglasf13 said:


> Awesome. It's such a versatile watch. Mine is 39mm, although I've often considered the 36mm version. I wear a lot of straps, so the 20mm lugs of the 39.2mm pulled me in that direction.


Yeah, after I asked and upon closer inspection I could tell it was the 39mm.

They are lovely looking, classic watches. I've got a few 38-39mm in the collection but wanted a smaller piece. This Omega was too good to pass up and I like that it's no longer in production.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

Watch Obsessive said:


> Yeah, after I asked and upon closer inspection I could tell it was the 39mm.
> 
> They are lovely looking, classic watches. I've got a few 38-39mm in the collection but wanted a smaller piece. This Omega was too good to pass up and I like that it's no longer in production.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I love it so much that I finally just sold my final Rolex and other watches, and this is officially my only watch. I've always liked the idea of that.

I was just saying on another thread, maybe we'll someday see a 60th Anniversary LE version of the original AT.


----------



## fishoop

Ok guys. I have a confession to make. I've always been aware of and liked the Aqua Terra, and to a lesser extend the Railmaster. Neither model really resonated with me though. You may have seen a few of my posts floating around inquiring into the AT lately.

Well, over the past few days and many pages and photos later - holy cow, I_ need _one of these. I'm super torn, the 39mm Railmaster on bracelet is an absolute stunner, but i'm attracted to the new 8500 movement in the newer ATs.

ahh.........I can flip 2 of my watches and get myself roughly half way there....then.........ahh

Credit to all the photos in the thread!!


----------



## douglasf13

fishoop said:


> Ok guys. I have a confession to make. I've always been aware of and liked the Aqua Terra, and to a lesser extend the Railmaster. Neither model really resonated with me though. You may have seen a few of my posts floating around inquiring into the AT lately.
> 
> Well, over the past few days and many pages and photos later - holy cow, I_ need _one of these. I'm super torn, the 39mm Railmaster on bracelet is an absolute stunner, but i'm attracted to the new 8500 movement in the newer ATs.
> 
> ahh.........I can flip 2 of my watches and get myself roughly half way there....then.........ahh
> 
> Credit to all the photos in the thread!!


Marketing will have you believe otherwise, but the movement technology doesn't matter. It's like trying to decide between the most technologically advanced typewriters. Mechanical watches are anachronisms, so just buy the one you like.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

douglasf13 said:


> Agreed. I love it so much that I finally just sold my final Rolex and other watches, and this is officially my only watch. I've always liked the idea of that.
> 
> I was just saying on another thread, maybe we'll someday see a 60th Anniversary LE version of the original AT.


Well, I respect your decision to be a one watch guy! I've thought about it many times myself. Before I found the AT I was considering a 36mm Rolex Explorer which probably would have caused me to sell my entire collection to fund it so it certainly would have been my only piece for quite a while.

I'd originally wanted the Skyfall AT but waited too long when they were still in production and missed out. Had my chance on a couple of used examples but the price was a bit steep for me.

I found this original AT online, just serviced and managed to snap it up for a great price so was very pleased. Plus it's the perfect size for my 6.5" wrist.

My rotation is up to 7, they all get worn but I'm toying with the idea of getting this down to 3 with the AT being the daily wearer. Difficult decision as where the collection is at currently took a lot of time, work and consideration.

What did you sell off if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

Watch Obsessive said:


> Well, I respect your decision to be a one watch guy! I've thought about it many times myself. Before I found the AT I was considering a 36mm Rolex Explorer which probably would have caused me to sell my entire collection to fund it so it certainly would have been my only piece for quite a while.
> 
> I'd originally wanted the Skyfall AT but waited too long when they were still in production and missed out. Had my chance on a couple of used examples but the price was a bit steep for me.
> 
> I found this original AT online, just serviced and managed to snap it up for a great price so was very pleased. Plus it's the perfect size for my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> My rotation is up to 7, they all get worn but I'm toying with the idea of getting this down to 3 with the AT being the daily wearer. Difficult decision as where the collection is at currently took a lot of time, work and consideration.
> 
> What did you sell off if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure thing, the mechanical watches I previously owned were: Rolex Air-King, DateJust, SubDate, Explorer II, a few Seikos, a couple of PVD Squales, a Hamilton Khaki, and a few other things.

The Air-King, DJ and Hamilton were the three watches I got rid of before buying the AT (traded DJ for AT.) I do still have a G-shock in my drawer as a backup, but I never wear it.

The one watch that could tempt me away is an Aquanaut, but I don't like it enough to justify the crazy price difference. If I worry about damaging a watch I'm wearing, it means I can't afford it!


----------



## Watch Obsessive

douglasf13 said:


> Sure thing, the mechanical watches I previously owned were: Rolex Air-King, DateJust, SubDate, Explorer II, a few Seikos, a couple of PVD Squales, a Hamilton Khaki, and a few other things.
> 
> The Air-King, DJ and Hamilton were the three watches I got rid of before buying the AT (traded DJ for AT.) I do still have a G-shock in my drawer as a backup, but I never wear it.
> 
> The one watch that could tempt me away is an Aquanaut, but I don't like it enough to justify the crazy price difference. If I worry about damaging a watch I'm wearing, it means I can't afford it!


Wow, must have been difficult to let those go! I suppose your bank balance is a lot healthier though!

I've shifted 7 watches in the past 18 months and replaced them with more size appropriate pieces. I'd gotten the collection pretty much perfect for me but now I've bought the AT I can't see some of my others getting a look in for a long while. They're mostly affordables so I won't be retiring anytime soon if I let them go but like I said before, they were all considered purchases and some were 1 -2 years in the making before I pulled the trigger.

I've got a G-Shock too which I mostly use for the gym and festivals. Also my old box of quartz pieces from back in the day that are sentimental and not worth selling.


----------



## douglasf13

Watch Obsessive said:


> Wow, must have been difficult to let those go! I suppose your bank balance is a lot healthier though!
> 
> I've shifted 7 watches in the past 18 months and replaced them with more size appropriate pieces. I'd gotten the collection pretty much perfect for me but now I've bought the AT I can't see some of my others getting a look in for a long while. They're mostly affordables so I won't be retiring anytime soon if I let them go but like I said before, they were all considered purchases and some were 1 -2 years in the making before I pulled the trigger.
> 
> I've got a G-Shock too which I mostly use for the gym and festivals. Also my old box of quartz pieces from back in the day that are sentimental and not worth selling.


Yeah, I've actually given away quite a few of my other watches to friends and family, although I'm sure I have some old stuff laying around somewhere. My wife just found her old box of Swatches from the 80s, which is fun.

I usually wear my AT on a Hirsch James or Pure, so I even work out with it on! For some reason, I really like the idea of leaving my son a watch that's been through everything. My G-Shock is for service time or the apocalypse. lol


----------



## SnookDawgg

Btreichel87 said:


> 3 months from today I get to marry the love of my life.


Man-watch marriage is legal in your state?? I need to move...


----------



## Btreichel87

SnookDawgg said:


> Man-watch marriage is legal in your state?? I need to move...












2 weeks! Wisconsin has a lot to offer. Including beer. Ha


----------



## Watch Obsessive

douglasf13 said:


> Yeah, I've actually given away quite a few of my other watches to friends and family, although I'm sure I have some old stuff laying around somewhere. My wife just found her old box of Swatches from the 80s, which is fun.
> 
> I usually wear my AT on a Hirsch James or Pure, so I even work out with it on! For some reason, I really like the idea of leaving my son a watch that's been through everything. My G-Shock is for service time or the apocalypse. lol


I'm not a father yet, but I like the idea of passing a nice watch down too.

G Shocks will be all that's left after the apocalypse!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

I am falling hard for an Omega Railmaster. 

However I need to do ask some basic questions that I hope people reading this thread can answer. 

One, how is the lume? I am a confirmed lumeaholic so this is a question of great interest. 

Two, if I understand, the Railmaster has a coaxial movement. How expensive is it to fix, service those movements? Can I have them serviced by an independent? I understand that Omega is tightening up service parts which would drive up costs. Are there recommendations for independent Omega watchmakers or do I need to go through an Omega service center? 

Three, I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Which size would be best? 36, 39 or 42? If I have the available sizes correct. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## coaster183

Tanjecterly said:


> [...]
> 
> One, how is the lume? I am a confirmed lumeaholic so this is a question of great interest.
> 
> Two, if I understand, the Railmaster has a coaxial movement. How expensive is it to fix, service those movements? Can I have them serviced by an independent? I understand that Omega is tightening up service parts which would drive up costs. Are there recommendations for independent Omega watchmakers or do I need to go through an Omega service center?
> 
> Three, I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Which size would be best? 36, 39 or 42? If I have the available sizes correct.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


*Regarding the lume:*









Bright enough?

*Regarding service prices:*

https://www.omegawatches.com/customer-service/service-prices/

Edit: The Seamaster Railmaster Co-Axial from 2003 is driven by an Omega 2403 movement, which is actually based on an Omega 2500 respectively an ETA 2824-A2 movement. This can be serviced by any knowledgeable and experienced watchmaker.

*Regarding your wrist:*

To my mind this is a matter of personal preference. There's no rule of thumb. A friend and I have got nearly identical wrist sizes with about 7,3 inches. He wears a 39 mm model out of conviction, whereas I prefer the 41 mm model.

My best guess is that you'll find your size with the 36 or 39 mm model. But who's stopping you to wear 41 mm? 

All questions covered?


----------



## Tanjecterly

^^^ I think so! Thank you!


----------



## Btreichel87

Tanjecterly said:


> I am falling hard for an Omega Railmaster.
> 
> However I need to do ask some basic questions that I hope people reading this thread can answer.
> 
> One, how is the lume? I am a confirmed lumeaholic so this is a question of great interest.
> 
> Two, if I understand, the Railmaster has a coaxial movement. How expensive is it to fix, service those movements? Can I have them serviced by an independent? I understand that Omega is tightening up service parts which would drive up costs. Are there recommendations for independent Omega watchmakers or do I need to go through an Omega service center?
> 
> Three, I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Which size would be best? 36, 39 or 42? If I have the available sizes correct.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Go 36. With that size wrist I think you'll be pushing it with the other sizes. I started with a 39, couldnt help but think it was too big. Now have the 36 and love it. Remember the watch wears big cuz it's all dial.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Tanjecterly said:


> Three, I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Which size would be best? 36, 39 or 42? If I have the available sizes correct.


It's 36,2 - 39,2 - 41mm.

The best size for you does depend on

- the width of your wrist more than the circumference of your wrist (anatomy)
- the style of the watch (a 43mm pilot watch may look perfect, while a 43mm dresswatch may looks too big on the same wrist)
- the style you want to go for
- what kind of guy you are (anatomy and style)

Wrist circumference per se is totally overrated and almost meaningless as a value alone without the factors above considered. We can commonly agree that a watch typically looks 'too big' if it's bigger than your wrist - when the lugs protrude above your wrist, but that's all that is to that. Ok, yeah, and chances are high, that on a 6.5 inch wrist the 41mm Railmaster will be too much for most folks.

But at least between the 36,2 and 39,2 you will have to make your own choice, I wouldn't rely much on recommendations. For example the 39,2mm Railmaster looked perfect on Btreichel87's wrist - see #892 -, he just feels that the 36,2mm copy is the better size for him. 
This choice is very personal, I could easily wear all of them, but 39,2 is the match for me.

Please read these posts to get an idea:

#885
#886 (Follow the link in that post!)
#894

And if it helps (re wrist width), the 39,2 mm Railmaster measures almost 47 over the lugs, the 41mm is 50mm there.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## douglasf13

I have 6.9" wrists, and I have the 39mm case, but I'd probably prefer the 36mm model. I don't own 36mm simply because the 19mm lug to lug makes it harder to find straps, and I rarely wear the bracelet. If Hirsch made their James strap in 19mm, I may reconsider.

As for the movement, you just want to make sure the indy watchmaker has had Omega training and has a parts account, since the Co-Axial isn't the same as servicing your standard Swiss lever movement.


----------



## Btreichel87

oldfatherthames said:


> It's 36,2 - 39,2 - 41mm.
> 
> The best size for you does depend on
> 
> - the width of your wrist more than the circumference of your wrist (anatomy)
> - the style of the watch (a 43mm pilot watch may look perfect, while a 43mm dresswatch may looks too big on the same wrist)
> - the style you want to go for
> - what kind of guy you are (anatomy and style)
> 
> Wrist circumference per se is totally overrated and almost meaningless as a value alone without the factors above considered. We can commonly agree that a watch typically looks 'too big' if it's bigger than your wrist - when the lugs protrude above your wrist, but that's all that is to that. Ok, yeah, and chances are high, that on a 6.5 inch wrist the 41mm Railmaster will be too much for most folks.
> 
> But at least between the 36,2 and 39,2 you will have to make your own choice, I wouldn't rely much on recommendations. For example the 39,2mm Railmaster looked perfect on Btreichel87's wrist - see #892 -, he just feels that the 36,2mm copy is the better size for him.
> This choice is very personal, I could easily wear all of them, but 39,2 is the match for me.
> 
> Please read these posts to get an idea:
> 
> #885
> #886 (Follow the link in that post!)
> #894
> 
> And if it helps (re wrist width), the 39,2 mm Railmaster measures almost 47 over the lugs, the 41mm is 50mm there.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Very fair and accurate assessment. He's right, between the 39.2 and 36.2 will largely be impacted by personal preference. From my experience though, i wish I had gone to the 36 right away. Although the 39 allowed me to be at a price point I was more comfortable with at the time, then I fell in love with the watch, then I was willing to fork out the extra doe for a 36. So I really can't call it a bad decision. Happy railmaster hunting.


----------



## WatchingPasadena

Btreichel87 said:


> Very fair and accurate assessment. He's right, between the 39.2 and 36.2 will largely be impacted by personal preference. From my experience though, i wish I had gone to the 36 right away. Although the 39 allowed me to be at a price point I was more comfortable with at the time, then I fell in love with the watch, then I was willing to fork out the extra doe for a 36. So I really can't call it a bad decision. Happy railmaster hunting.


Which allowed me to join the RM fam 

It's been covered here, but all personal preference. As mentioned, it's all dial so it wears big.. in fact bigger than my GMT 16710. I have a 6.5 wrist and it's not overpowering. 40mm is kind of my line in the sand anyway. The lume is fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

WatchingPasadena said:


> Which allowed me to join the RM fam
> 
> It's been covered here, but all personal preference. As mentioned, it's all dial so it wears big.. in fact bigger than my GMT 16710. I have a 6.5 wrist and it's not overpowering. 40mm is kind of my line in the sand anyway. The lume is fantastic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Because it is all dial, my 39.2mm Aqua Terra wears a littler bigger (visually from the top down) than my 5-digit SubDate and Exp II, although they're thicker, and I find the Aqua Terra to be among the most comfortable watches at that size. It's relatively thin overall, and, most importantly, the caseback is flat. I notice the Rolex watches on my wrist much more than my AT...which is partly why I got rid of them all! 

Having a nearly 7" wrist, I kinda fall right in between the 36.2mm and 39.2mm sizes, IMO, so either would work for me.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Tanjecterly said:


> I am falling hard for an Omega Railmaster.
> 
> However I need to do ask some basic questions that I hope people reading this thread can answer.
> 
> One, how is the lume? I am a confirmed lumeaholic so this is a question of great interest.
> 
> Two, if I understand, the Railmaster has a coaxial movement. How expensive is it to fix, service those movements? Can I have them serviced by an independent? I understand that Omega is tightening up service parts which would drive up costs. Are there recommendations for independent Omega watchmakers or do I need to go through an Omega service center?
> 
> Three, I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Which size would be best? 36, 39 or 42? If I have the available sizes correct.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'll chime in.

I have the same size wrist as you and didn't even consider anything but the 36mm AT.

I have several 38-39mm all dial (no bezel) watches and although they work they do wear large on my wrist.

Some examples:

Seiko SARB035, 38mm










Sinn 556i, 38.5mm










Certina DS-1, 39mm










Omega AT, 36mm - Perfection










As others have said, it all depends on what you fancy and if you prefer the modern, larger look. I've tried loads of different sizes over the years and some looked bloody ridiculous on me (hindsight is a wonderful thing).

I've grown to prefer the classic aesthetic with watches now.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

LOL. Thanks, Watch Obsessive, for your remarks!

I have a slightly different take -- my watches tend to be 40 or higher. While I don't have pictures at the moment, I have 41mm BBs, Ranger, and a 43mm Stowa Flieger Sport (my largest). So I guess I like 'em big. (That can also be said about many other things. ;-))

Honestly right now, my inclination would be the 39.2 inch one. 

But first I need to raise up the funds!


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Tanjecterly said:


> LOL. Thanks, Watch Obsessive, for your remarks!
> 
> I have a slightly different take -- my watches tend to be 40 or higher. While I don't have pictures at the moment, I have 41mm BBs, Ranger, and a 43mm Stowa Flieger Sport (my largest). So I guess I like 'em big. (That can also be said about many other things. ;-))
> 
> Honestly right now, my inclination would be the 39.2 inch one.
> 
> But first I need to raise up the funds!


Ha ha! I agree, something's are better bigger.

Sounds like you have a nice collection! Love the BBs but too long lug to lug for me.

Have you found an available AT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Messieurs, it's been some time since I showed a new picture, problem is my Railmaster doesn't leave the wrist much. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## finnwn

Love the xxl. One of my favourite omegas. I find the tapering of the original strap far too agressive. Looks silly. Looks way better on a 24-22mm strap. Looks great on nato too


----------



## finnwn

vintageguy said:


> can a vintage "Official" crash the party?[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12344331&d=1499207220"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Very nice


----------



## bck919

Great shot as always, Bernd!



oldfatherthames said:


> Messieurs, it's been some time since I showed a new picture, problem is my Railmaster doesn't leave the wrist much. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12476581
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


----------



## fishoop

fishoop said:


> Ok guys. I have a confession to make. I've always been aware of and liked the Aqua Terra, and to a lesser extend the Railmaster. Neither model really resonated with me though. You may have seen a few of my posts floating around inquiring into the AT lately.
> 
> Well, over the past few days and many pages and photos later - holy cow, I_ need _one of these. I'm super torn, the 39mm Railmaster on bracelet is an absolute stunner, but i'm attracted to the new 8500 movement in the newer ATs.
> 
> ahh.........I can flip 2 of my watches and get myself roughly half way there....then.........ahh
> 
> Credit to all the photos in the thread!!


I'd like to follow up:


----------



## kb.watch




----------



## cwehr1

Great watches! Love that one is on a bracelet and the other on leather!


----------



## Btreichel87

fishoop said:


> I'd like to follow up:


Congrats! Two beautiful watches that will cover the spectrum. Great two watch collection.


----------



## bck919

Yesterday was the "Big 3-0", had to wear my best!


----------



## Btreichel87

bck919 said:


> Yesterday was the "Big 3-0", had to wear my best!
> 
> View attachment 12522141


Congrats. I'll be joining you in less than 2 months. Likely will wear the same watch.


----------



## Araziza

Btreichel87 said:


> Congrats. I'll be joining you in less than 2 months. Likely will wear the same watch.


I just hit my big 3-0, got a seamaster 300MC for the occasion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theognosis

My RMLE's first day in the office.


----------



## priamo

fyi , this USA Team Rio Olympic Omega watch is up for sale here on WUS. https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fsot...ned-jersey-us-rugby-player-$1500-4535235.html


----------



## kb.watch

Nice! I would have a hard time getting work done staring down at my wrist 



Theognosis said:


> My RMLE's first day in the office.
> 
> View attachment 12533409


----------



## Theognosis

kb.watch said:


> Nice! I would have a hard time getting work done staring down at my wrist


I had a hard time, too! Haha.

It's a pretty little thing. There are no raised indices, no rotating ceramic bezels and no unnecessary text on the dial. With a domed crystal and a perfectly sculpted case, the Railmaster LE effortlessly catches the eye with its simplicity. Less is more. And it's incredible how this tiny 38mm wonder can withstand up to 15,000 Gauss.

Thanks to the RMLE, I now understand why vintage Omega watches are remembered fondly by veteran watch enthusiasts (and how Omega's genius in designing watches has eroded in the last 30 years).


----------



## A.D.U

Hello Everyone. New to the forums and I must say, every Railmaster or Seamaster AT I've seen so far is beautiful! Also, some phenomenal photos in this thread. Someday soon I will have a watch that allows me to contribute.


----------



## Theognosis

Aqua Terra Skyfall 38.5 and Railmaster LE 60th Anniversary


----------



## A.D.U

Theognosis said:


> Aqua Terra Skyfall 38.5 and Railmaster LE 60th Anniversary
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12537903&d=1506484640"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Stunning... The Aqua Terra is amazing.


----------



## bck919

How do you like the RMLE? I had one reserved but saw it at the boutique and couldn't get over the mirror polish on all sides. Ended up canceling the order.



Theognosis said:


> Aqua Terra Skyfall 38.5 and Railmaster LE 60th Anniversary
> 
> View attachment 12537903


----------



## dantan

The new Railmaster LE looks absolutely amazing.

I can't wait to pick mine up next week.


----------



## macotono

Got an AT as a wedding gift from wife for our wedding a year ago.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

^^^
The more I see pictures of the 1st Gen AT, the more I want one! I thought I wanted the silver or blue, but that black looks terrific! :-!

(and Happy Anniversary! ;-) )


----------



## Theognosis

bck919 said:


> How do you like the RMLE? I had one reserved but saw it at the boutique and couldn't get over the mirror polish on all sides. Ended up canceling the order.


The RMLE is a masterpiece. I am in love with it. I've owned the watch for almost 2 weeks now and I'm still in awe.

But like you, I was underwhelmed when I first held it in my hands (though I expected it). The watch itself is small and the OEM leather was thinner than the leather straps I own. And you are correct, the watch on bracelet is too blingy. I actually felt that the sales rep didn't find the watch worth the high price tag and was a bit afraid I might not proceed with the purchase.

It all changed when I asked the store to remove the bracelet and put the leather strap on. The watch switched character and the bling that was all too prominent on the bracelet was reduced significantly. I then put the watch on my wrist and the reps were all surprised how beautiful the RMLE is on a strap. The understated and elegant look of the RMLE made my AT Skyfall 38.5 look like a modern abomination (I purposely wore the AT so I could compare it with the RMLE). It's also surprising that the RMLE wears big on the wrist (thanks to its long lugs).

If you still can take back the reservation you had, consider going back to the boutique and see how the RMLE looks on the strap. It might just change your mind. I find the RMLE so good that I'm seriously thinking of flipping my Daytona SS to buy the other 2 pieces of the Trilogy.


----------



## dantan

I love how it looks (based on photos) on the Leather Strap.


----------



## Ken G

dantan said:


> I love how it looks (based on photos) on the Leather Strap.


To be honest, I'm not crazy about either of the straps it comes with. In fact, I've spent the past couple of hours searching online for something that I think I'd be happier with...

Been looking at a tan grain leather, and also a VERY dark brown - basically black - Baranil calf. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Aliosa_007

Ken G said:


> To be honest, I'm not crazy about either of the straps it comes with. In fact, I've spent the past couple of hours searching online for something that I think I'd be happier with...
> 
> Been looking at a tan grain leather, and also a VERY dark brown - basically black - Baranil calf. Decisions, decisions...


May I offer a suggestion?










Just kidding!


----------



## Ken G

^^^
Er...maybe not!


----------



## Theognosis

Ken G said:


> To be honest, I'm not crazy about either of the straps it comes with. In fact, I've spent the past couple of hours searching online for something that I think I'd be happier with...
> 
> Been looking at a tan grain leather, and also a VERY dark brown - basically black - Baranil calf. Decisions, decisions...


Same here. Still, the RMLE looks better on the OEM strap than on the bracelet, IMHO. Incidentally, 2 new distressed leather straps will arrive in 2 days (1 tan and 1 burgundy). I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Ken G

Theognosis said:


> Same here. Still, the RMLE looks better on the OEM strap than on the bracelet, IMHO. Incidentally, 2 new distressed leather straps will arrive in 2 days (1 tan and 1 burgundy). I'll post pics soon.


Looking forward to those pics! :-! They both sound very interesting...

Re. the bracelet: I haven't seen it IRL, but the RL _pics_ have actually really impressed me. Not that I hated the "blingy" appearance of the under-the-lights shots that first came out. I wear a gold Memomaster, so I'm clearly not _too_ averse to a bit of bling!


----------



## Theognosis

Ken G said:


> Looking forward to those pics! :-! They both sound very interesting...
> 
> Re. the bracelet: I haven't seen it IRL, but the RL _pics_ have actually really impressed me. Not that I hated the "blingy" appearance of the under-the-lights shots that first came out. I wear a gold Memomaster, so I'm clearly not _too_ averse to a bit of bling!


One thing to note when looking for straps for the RMLE is that the watch comes with a beige 18mm NATO. The RLME lugs are 19mm but as seen with the OEM NATO, any 18mm strap would fit in nicely. Regardless, I've ordered 19mm leather straps and we'll see how they fit in tomorrow.

Crossing fingers...


----------



## dantan

When I pick mine up next week from the Omega Boutique, I shall get them to size up the Bracelet to my wrist.

If I do not like it too much, I shall get them to change it to the Leather Strap or the NATO.



Ken G said:


> To be honest, I'm not crazy about either of the straps it comes with. In fact, I've spent the past couple of hours searching online for something that I think I'd be happier with...
> 
> Been looking at a tan grain leather, and also a VERY dark brown - basically black - Baranil calf. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Theognosis

Thought of putting my Moonwatch OEM NATO to good use.


----------



## RazorFrazer

Does anyone have any shots of the 15000 gauss model ? Would love to see some of that. Also, hows the lume on those 8500 models ?


----------



## Colin G

My only AT @ 38.5mm


----------



## powerband

Theognosis said:


> Thought of putting my Moonwatch OEM NATO to good use.


That works so damn well. Oh man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

bck919 said:


> How do you like the RMLE? I had one reserved but saw it at the boutique and couldn't get over the mirror polish on all sides.


I'd imagine that the all-polished case will look exceptionally beautiful and characteristic when several years put a warm layer of patina on it, much like a well-worn Panerai Radiomir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Theognosis said:


> Thought of putting my Moonwatch OEM NATO to good use.


Wow!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

^^^
Even though I'm not a fan of NATOs, that does look _really_ good!


----------



## Theognosis

solesman said:


> Wow!!


Can you imagine how good your SM300LE will look on that 19.5mm NATO?

Get one now!*

* - Comes with the Moonwatch. Not sold separately?


----------



## kb.watch

Theognosis said:


> Thought of putting my Moonwatch OEM NATO to good use.


Oh my god. Love it.


----------



## solesman

Theognosis said:


> Can you imagine how good your SM300LE will look on that 19.5mm NATO?
> 
> Get one now!*
> 
> * - Comes with the Moonwatch. Not sold separately?


A boutique manager said he could order one for me a while back. Certainly one to consider!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

solesman said:


> A boutique manager said he could order one for me a while back. Certainly one to consider!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not convinced.

I have that on the POs as you know, but I'm not convinced those modern keepers go so well with the vintage look at all...compared to the one that comes with it


----------



## Theognosis

TSC said:


> Not convinced.
> 
> I have that on the POs as you know, but I'm not convinced those modern keepers go so well with the vintage look at all...compared to the one that comes with it


Just like the Speedy Pro, all Trinity pieces can compete with any contemporary watch in terms of looks. There's a reason why they are considered timeless, especially now that the big watch trend is almost over and small watches are BACK.


----------



## TSC

Theognosis said:


> Just like the Speedy Pro, all Trinity pieces can compete with any contemporary watch in terms of looks. There's a reason why they are considered timeless, especially now that the big watch trend is almost over and small watches are BACK.


Not saying it looks bad, I just think the retro NATO straps that come with them are more suited


----------



## Ken G

Theognosis said:


> ...the big watch trend is almost over and small watches are BACK.


Such trends only matter if you allow yourself to be influenced by them. I'm sure there are many out there for whom small watches never went away...

Just my 2 _Rappen_.


----------



## solesman

TSC said:


> Not convinced.
> 
> I have that on the POs as you know, but I'm not convinced those modern keepers go so well with the vintage look at all...compared to the one that comes with it


I do like the black NATO but agree the keepers on the vintage OEM NATO is much nicer. I hope to source the grey one which ships with the Speedmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC

Interesting thing about that black NATO, I expected it to be the same material as the Bond OEM, and it's a substantially thinner material. Not majorly, but enough. 
Go figure....


----------



## dantan

Finally!


----------



## MHe225

Finally indeed, Dan. Congratulations!! Been worth the wait, no?
Enjoy for the rest of your life.


----------



## 8100 RPM

Congratulations Dan and enjoy your new watch! I'm sure it was worth the wait. :-!


----------



## Theognosis

Congratulations! It looks gorgeous on your wrist! Hope you enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying mine. Wear it in good health!










There's something about the RMLE that makes me think about it all the time. I had to take it off so I can work properly. LOL. The size, the lugs, the dial, the hands, the crystal... Simply perfect. Its simplicity has pulled me in and made me think about the many flaws of modern watches in general. Whoever designed the 57 Railmaster is a genius. Omega needs to make more watches like this.

I know, I know, I'm still in the honeymoon period. But I can't remember going nuts over a new piece this long (3 weeks now). Typically, the excitement would wear off in days. Good job on the Trinity, Omega!


----------



## dantan

Yes; worth the wait, the money, and the flight here.

Thank you so much!


MHe225 said:


> Finally indeed, Dan. Congratulations!! Been worth the wait, no?
> Enjoy for the rest of your life.


----------



## dantan

Thanks heaps!

It was all worth it in the end. 


8100 RPM said:


> Congratulations Dan and enjoy your new watch! I'm sure it was worth the wait. :-!


----------



## dantan

Thank you so much!

When I laid my eyes on it for the first time this morning when I picked it up, I must have been beaming.

I made the right choice.

That leather strap on yours looks great!

This Watch is an absolute stunner.

So happy!


Theognosis said:


> Congratulations! It looks gorgeous on your wrist! Hope you enjoy it as much as I'm enjoying mine. Wear it in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something about the RMLE that makes me think about it all the time. I had to take it off so I can work properly. LOL. The size, the lugs, the dial, the hands, the crystal... Simply perfect. Its simplicity has pulled me in and made me think about the many flaws of modern watches in general. Whoever designed the 57 Railmaster is a genius. Omega needs to make more watches like this.
> 
> I know, I know, I'm still in the honeymoon period. But I can't remember going nuts over a new piece this long (3 weeks now). Typically, the excitement would wear off in days. Good job on the Trinity, Omega!


----------



## issey.miyake

I can finally contribute to this thread










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theognosis

Where do I go from here?


----------



## munichblue

Pulled the trigger today and I'm over the moon!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Congrats Mike, just saw your presentation on the German forum. Looks great.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Theognosis said:


> Where do I go from here?
> View attachment 12576799


Nowhere ;-)
Great strap, that's not the OEM, right? I am looking for something similar for my 300 LE


----------



## Theognosis

Sloopjohnb said:


> Nowhere ;-)
> Great strap, that's not the OEM, right? I am looking for something similar for my 300 LE


Thanks! It's a custom strap that's almost 1mm thicker than the OEM one. Your 300LE will look great on something similar.


----------



## Ken G

I asked this before, but I just want to confirm: is the Trilogy Railmaster strap buckle (NOT the NATO) definitely 16mm? The reason I ask is the strap doesn't seem to taper very much at all. 

I'd really appreciate it if someone could confirm. Thanks!


----------



## Ken G

Also, could someone take a pic of the buckle itself? Thanks!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Ken G said:


> Also, could someone take a pic of the buckle itself? Thanks!


hope this helps Ken, and yes it really tapers from 19 to 16mm


----------



## Ken G

Thank you _so_ much sjb!  Perfect!


----------



## Womble20

Hi All. Finally able to make my first post to the thread - my new (to me) Railmaster.


----------



## Theognosis

Giving the Skyfall AT some wrist time.


----------



## munichblue




----------



## watchninja123

Theognosis said:


> Giving the Skyfall AT some wrist time.
> 
> View attachment 12587865


Nice combo man! Where you get that strap?

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

AT 36mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theognosis

watchninja123 said:


> Nice combo man! Where you get that strap?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a custom strap made by a friend.


----------



## issey.miyake

Another day at the office..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Very happy with my Railmaster 60th Anniversary LE.


----------



## munichblue

dantan said:


> Very happy with my Railmaster 60th Anniversary LE.


Are you aware that you are on the wrong side of the car? Watch out! 

Very nice RMLE indeed...:-!

I'm still incredibly enthusiastic about my RMLE (...on the right side):


----------



## Theognosis

Gentlemen, lunch is almost over. Are you guys even on the road? Or are you just staring at your wrists parked under a tree?


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobmG8

I've been wearing Omega watches since I was 14 years old. I'm about to turn 60 in January. This is my latest acquisition and it fits nicely with my '72 Speedmaster and my '00 X-33.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Worksjo

My 2512.52 Railmaster Chrono. Actually up FSOT right now on the forum.


----------



## Kitan

Theognosis said:


> Where do I go from here?
> View attachment 12576799


Just stop, she's a beauty


----------



## Theognosis

Kitan said:


> Just stop, she's a beauty


Indeed. You have to stop and admire the beauty of the Skyfall AT and the Railmaster. Taken before sunset...


----------



## imranbecks

The 60th Anniversary Railmaster looks great!

Meanwhile here is my Spectre AT...


----------



## Btreichel87

Birthday post boys... Burying my 20s by losing to my wife in Speed. 30 has never looked so good.


----------



## painterspal




----------



## dwt

My first AT and I'm thrilled to be able to contribute to this thread 

2500C, 36mm case with MOP dial that is just magical - it looks like vintage, creamy parchment-paper when viewed dead on, but has all the pearl shimmer at any angle. Dresses down nicely on a nato, but I'm looking forward to getting this onto a nice leather strap as well.


----------



## Lukebor

AT 

















iP8


----------



## tommyxl

Good night folks!


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz

Very nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

Theognosis said:


> Indeed. You have to stop and admire the beauty of the Skyfall AT and the Railmaster. Taken before sunset...


Great photo of by far my favorite 2 Omega Watches....
Well Done!


----------



## champ13

Nice picture great watch 


BobmG8 said:


> I've been wearing Omega watches since I was 14 years old. I'm about to turn 60 in January. This is my latest acquisition and it fits nicely with my '72 Speedmaster and my '00 X-33.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Theognosis

m1911 said:


> Great photo of by far my favorite 2 Omega Watches....
> Well Done!


Thanks! I consider myself fortunate for having these 2 Omegas in my small collection. The Skyfall AT 38.5 and the Railmaster 60th are my favorite Omegas as well. What's fascinating is that these similar-looking watches are actually polar opposites. The AT has applied indices, applied logo, date, arrow minute hand, see through caseback, screw-in crown, brushed bracelet, almost flat crystal, crown guards on case, and twisted lugs. The RMLE on the other hand has printed indices (filled in actually), printed logo, no date, broad arrow hour hand, solid caseback, non screw-in crown, polished bracelet sidelinks, domed crystal, no crown guards and straight lugs.


----------



## lemonde

Adding my humble contribution:


----------



## munichblue

Theognosis said:


> Thanks! I consider myself fortunate for having these 2 Omegas in my small collection. The Skyfall AT 38.5 and the Railmaster 60th are my favorite Omegas as well. What's fascinating is that these similar-looking watches are actually polar opposites. The AT has applied indices, applied logo, date, arrow minute hand, see through caseback, screw-in crown, brushed bracelet, almost flat crystal, crown guards on case, and twisted lugs. The RMLE on the other hand has printed indices (filled in actually), printed logo, no date, broad arrow hour hand, solid caseback, non screw-in crown, polished bracelet sidelinks, domed crystal, no crown guards and straight lugs.


I think these contrasting features are the main reason that your collection is so appalling to you. Would love to have the smaller AT instead of my 41mm version.


----------



## Texasjohn1970

Boutique event, the new strap is very nice


----------



## up1911fan

Texasjohn1970 said:


> View attachment 12681377
> 
> Boutique event, the new strap is very nice


That's my favorite of the new offerings.


----------



## knezz

Actually thats my favorite from new as well


----------



## dantan

So happy with my Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary.


----------



## Lukebor

AT 









iP8


----------



## Theognosis

munichblue said:


> Would love to have the smaller AT instead of my 41mm version.


As much as I like the Skyfall AT, I don't think owning the smaller or the bigger version would make any difference. In the grand scheme of things, you already have in your collection the incomparable Railmaster 60th which is the only watch that matters. Everything else in the Rolex-Omega segment is an afterthought.


----------



## polbr

Here is my AT2500 IN 42mm


----------



## munichblue

Theognosis said:


> As much as I like the Skyfall AT, I don't think owning the smaller or the bigger version would make any difference. In the grand scheme of things, you already have in your collection the incomparable Railmaster 60th which is the only watch that matters. Everything else in the Rolex-Omega segment is an afterthought.
> 
> View attachment 12684635


You're damn right, my friend. Cheers :-!


----------



## Ken G

If anything, getting the RMLE is what has _finally_ brought me round to the AT! 

First Gen 36 or Good Planet 38.5 is what I'm after Just turned down the latter, actually, in favor of another Speedy Pro (Tintin)...


----------



## tommyxl

New shoes


----------



## tommyxl

Taking the train today, so, what else?


----------



## Btreichel87

tommyxl said:


> Taking the train today, so, what else?


That looks great on that strap... Is that a 39 or 36?


----------



## tommyxl

Btreichel87 said:


> That looks great on that strap... Is that a 39 or 36?


39 with a Bulang and Sons strap in 20mm.

This one https://shop.bulangandsons.com/watch-straps/grey-canvas-and-leather-watch-strap.html


----------



## knezz

Getting cold here















Wish you all a nice WE


----------



## Drucifer

My first and only Omega.


----------



## GTTIME

Just got this back from Omega service. Running like a champ so far!! Price was better than I expected too.


----------



## SovietSnow

Here's mine desk diving.


----------



## Drucifer

Soviet, that is spectacular with the Robby on it.


----------



## SovietSnow

Thanks mate. I like the dash of sportiness the Robby brings to the AT.


----------



## MatchstiK

After lusting after an Omega for years, my wonderful fiancee got me this beautiful AT as a wedding gift. Couldn't be more excited! Really happy to grab this guy with the vertical stripes on the dial, liked it a lot more than the horizontal, and they don't have the same silvery/white colour in the new ones.


----------



## nikbrown

New toy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

The longer I own it, the more I love my AT. For the most part of late, I've been alternating this with my Explorer, but the AT winds up on my wrist a good 2/3 of the time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

Still loving this thing.


----------



## andy4trance

My only AT and since I got it, the only watch doing wrist time. Hope it won't let me down.


----------



## Drucifer

Finally put it on its original bracelet.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## andy4trance

Lots of the blue AT fans, so here another pic.


----------



## imranbecks

How can anyone not be a fan of the blue Aqua Terra....


----------



## tommyxl

2503.52 on the Bulang for the week.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Love the 3 dimensional dial ... spectacular!


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## champ13

nice shot 


tommyxl said:


> 2503.52 on the Bulang for the week.


----------



## andy4trance

View attachment DSC_9261_DxO.jpg


----------



## Rusty32

Aqua Terra Master Co-Axial 38.5mm in "Skyfall" blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

I was looking for a nice canvas for my A-13A pilot and found Dan Barr, who runs redrockstraps. The man is totally awesome and I ordered two made-to-measure straps.

Now, the stuff is so mega-wow, that I did what I never could imagine: For the first time ever I took my Railmaster from it's bracelet and mounted it on a strap:









Now my Railmaster has become a sexy field-watch. ;-)

This canvas is from an old medic bag from the days of the Vietnam war and this one has dark brown threads. My other straps is made from the same bag, just from another section, and is a bit more olive and has light bronze stitching. Whoever may be interested, I posted pictures of my A-13A on both straps on this thread and here on WUS' strap board is a thread about redrockstraps: "RedRockStraps are Awesome!" (They are indeed!)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Merry Christmas all you extraordinary Gentlemen! You must be ... wearing the Railmaster! 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## andy4trance

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Alpinoc

First time wearing my new Aqua Terra gold edition. Was between this and a skyfall blue, but at the end I chose this one because love those green tones. It came just in time for christmas so can't be happy enough.

Merry christmas to all! Enjoy with your love ones.


----------



## Alpinoc

Duplicated


----------



## Btreichel87

Merry Christmas everybody.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Theognosis said:


> As much as I like the Skyfall AT, I don't think owning the smaller or the bigger version would make any difference. In the grand scheme of things, you already have in your collection the incomparable Railmaster 60th which is the only watch that matters. Everything else in the Rolex-Omega segment is an afterthought.
> 
> View attachment 12684635


You hit the nail on the head! I have been waiting and hoping for years that Omega would bring back the Railmaster. Not only did they bring it back, but they brought it back in a way that I could imagine only in my dreams. I used to look longingly at photos of the real vintage models, where the lume had aged to the point where it looks identical to this LE model.

When it came out at Basel, I could not believe my eyes. Only, at that point I could not afford one, and assumed they would all sell out immediately. So, I put the model out of my head. Now, almost a year later, I have the chance to get one, and I am going to go for it.

"...the incomparable Railmaster 60th which is the only watch that matters. Everything else in the Rolex-Omega segment is an afterthought." That pretty much sums up exactly how I feel. I am having a fairly sleepless night thinking about just that. I have owned many Omega watches over the years, and now have not a single one in my collection. I think that, for me, not to get this LE Railmaster might well be one of the biggest mistakes I would make in my lifetime.

I think that Omega did an amazing job on the new, non LE model as well. I have tried both of them, and compared them side-by-side. I suppose, if I didn't know that the 60th Anniversary LE is exactly that, then I would be torn between the two. However, the LE does fit my wrist better, and more importantly it is so totally unique. I have looked at the vintage reissue models of almost every watch brand that is available, and this Railmaster has to top them all. While I am a lover of Rolex watches as well as a couple of other brands, I don't think that any watch currently in production can top this Railmaster.

Very recently, I had the chance to try one of these on my wrist. Fortunately, the Omega Boutique also had the new model, so I was able to compare.





Now, the best thing I can do, is visit the Boutique today and put down a deposit, and wait for the watch! I think it may well be the best decision I have ever made in the world of horology. I am fortunate that I am able to still make this decision before it is really too late!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## imranbecks

munichblue said:


> I think these contrasting features are the main reason that your collection is so appalling to you. Would love to have the smaller AT instead of my 41mm version.


Not that there is anything wrong with the 41mm AT...


----------



## Ner08Watch

Santa has been kind to me this year ... love the new Aqua Terra. May see about an alternative strap to keep the original rubber one in good shape. It joins a blue Diver 300m in a very small collection of 2!!


----------



## Drucifer

Ner08Watch said:


> Santa has been kind to me this year ... love the new Aqua Terra. May see about an alternative strap to keep the original rubber one in good shape. It joins a blue Diver 300m in a very small collection of 2!!


I almost bought this exact AT last week. Love the silver/white dial with black hands/indices with the slight and tasteful orange accent. I love that factory rubber strap on deployant. My black dial AT came on the bracelet and I've got a grey with white stitching OEM factory rubber strap on order for it.

If I were you I'd keep that rubber strap on it and wear the hell out of it.


----------



## Ner08Watch

then AT is a different watch for me ... not sure how hard wearing the rubber strap will be, but you are right I should just enjoy it rather than worry about wear and tear. I find leather straps go off quick, especially in the summer with sweat. The bracelet on the diver has been great and its pretty much all I've work for the past 3 years. Omega do a garish orange and black NATO strap for it (I think that's called the golf edition). The grey rubber with orange stiching is perfectly suited to the dial. in 10 or 20 years time will Omega still offer a replacement one? perhaps buy a spare now and tuck away. Not that I've any plans to sell, just to past down to my son in due course.

(the other two are Dreyfuss & Co that I've owned a while. I rarely wear the skeleton, but do wear the other a lot on evenings out).
)


----------



## Ner08Watch

The AT is a different watch for me ... not sure how hard wearing the rubber strap will be, but you are right I should just enjoy it rather than worry about wear and tear. I find leather straps go off quick, especially in the summer with sweat. The bracelet on the diver has been great and its pretty much all I've work for the past 3 years. Omega do a garish orange and black NATO strap for it (I think that's called the golf edition). The grey rubber with orange stiching is perfectly suited to the dial. in 10 or 20 years time will Omega still offer a replacement one? perhaps buy a spare now and tuck away. Not that I've any plans to sell, just to past down to my son in due course.

(the other two are Dreyfuss & Co that I've owned a while. I rarely wear the skeleton, but do wear the other a lot on evenings out).


----------



## will16

Very nice Ner08Watch! 
Christmas was good to me as well


----------



## Ner08Watch

Lovely !!!!

I agonised over that one or the one that I got for months. A couple of visits to the boutiques didn't help either. I love the blue, if I didn't have the Diver in blue I may well have gone for it.

Looks great.


----------



## Drucifer

will16 said:


> Very nice Ner08Watch!
> Christmas was good to me as well


Oh yeah! I tried that one on a few times. Love that grey dial with the blue hands. Can't wait for my rubber strap to show up!!!


----------



## will16

Drucifer said:


> Oh yeah! I tried that one on a few times. Love that grey dial with the blue hands. Can't wait for my rubber strap to show up!!!


Thanks guys. I am opposite waiting for the bracelet to arrive. The rubber strap is actually very comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance

Great watches guys,congrats! These two new versions in white and silver are really gorgeous.


----------



## up1911fan

will16 said:


> Very nice Ner08Watch!
> Christmas was good to me as well


Congrats. That will be my next watch. Hoping before summer.


----------



## drhr

RM non LE


----------



## Vioviv

Hi! First time posting to this thread ... My wife surprised me with a new Aqua Terra for Christmas, and I have to say, she made a really good choice. She went w/the 38mm dial, and said she chose the steel on steel because it has a "classic and basic" look. I would have chosen a blue dial, and I might have even talked myself into the 41mm silver dial w/blued hands, but now I appreciate the wisdom of her choice. 38mm is a perfect fit for me, and last year I banned myself from purchasing anything over 40mm. Part of me would like a splash of color, but I also love the monochromatic effect. It goes with everything from dressy to casual, and I can always add color w/a strap or NATO. Sometimes it's nice to have the choice made for you, and I certainly can't find anything wrong with my wife's choice of this particular timepiece...


----------



## will16

Congrats! Very classy. Funny you say it was nice having someone make the choice for you. I toiled over the choice for so long!


----------



## will16

I was bored today so took a few more photos...


----------



## Btreichel87

Vioviv said:


> Hi! First time posting to this thread ... My wife surprised me with a new Aqua Terra for Christmas, and I have to say, she made a really good choice. She went w/the 38mm dial, and said she chose the steel on steel because it has a "classic and basic" look. I would have chosen a blue dial, and I might have even talked myself into the 41mm silver dial w/blued hands, but now I appreciate the wisdom of her choice. 38mm is a perfect fit for me, and last year I banned myself from purchasing anything over 40mm. Part of me would like a splash of color, but I also love the monochromatic effect. It goes with everything from dressy to casual, and I can always add color w/a strap or NATO. Sometimes it's nice to have the choice made for you, and I certainly can't find anything wrong with my wife's choice of this particular timepiece...
> 
> View attachment 12760301
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760303
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760431
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760433
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760435


Congrats, that's beautiful. I think the lack of a splash of color makes it that much more versatile. Wives know best. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Vioviv said:


> Hi! First time posting to this thread ... My wife surprised me with a new Aqua Terra for Christmas, and I have to say, she made a really good choice. She went w/the 38mm dial, and said she chose the steel on steel because it has a "classic and basic" look. I would have chosen a blue dial, and I might have even talked myself into the 41mm silver dial w/blued hands, but now I appreciate the wisdom of her choice. 38mm is a perfect fit for me, and last year I banned myself from purchasing anything over 40mm. Part of me would like a splash of color, but I also love the monochromatic effect. It goes with everything from dressy to casual, and I can always add color w/a strap or NATO. Sometimes it's nice to have the choice made for you, and I certainly can't find anything wrong with my wife's choice of this particular timepiece...
> 
> View attachment 12760301
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760303
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760431
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760433
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760435


I'm a little biased, because I have the same color in the previous generation AT, but I think it's a great choice. There's almost nowhere you can't wear this watch, and almost nothing you can't wear it with. Your wife did well! I think you'll enjoy this one even more in the long term than the more colorful models you were considering, especially given the added sentimental value it likely has. Superb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv

EightEyes said:


> I'm a little biased, because I have the same color in the previous generation AT, but I think it's a great choice. There's almost nowhere you can't wear this watch, and almost nothing you can't wear it with. Your wife did well! I think you'll enjoy this one even more in the long term than the more colorful models you were considering, especially given the added sentimental value it likely has. Superb.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thank you, that expresses exactly how I feel! And I also get to experience the rare pleasure of seeing my wife smile when I'm wearing a new watch.


----------



## carlhaluss

Vioviv said:


> Hi! First time posting to this thread ... My wife surprised me with a new Aqua Terra for Christmas, and I have to say, she made a really good choice. She went w/the 38mm dial, and said she chose the steel on steel because it has a "classic and basic" look. I would have chosen a blue dial, and I might have even talked myself into the 41mm silver dial w/blued hands, but now I appreciate the wisdom of her choice. 38mm is a perfect fit for me, and last year I banned myself from purchasing anything over 40mm. Part of me would like a splash of color, but I also love the monochromatic effect. It goes with everything from dressy to casual, and I can always add color w/a strap or NATO. Sometimes it's nice to have the choice made for you, and I certainly can't find anything wrong with my wife's choice of this particular timepiece...
> 
> View attachment 12760301
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760303
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760431
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760433
> 
> 
> View attachment 12760435


What a great surprise! I looked at that very model - at length - the other day. Although, they only had it on the grey leather strap and the grey rubber. Even though I have a 7.25in wrist size, I prefer the smaller size watches. This model is so comfortable, it's a bit thinner than the 41mm model as well as it has a slightly smaller movement. I used to have the 38.5mm model, but this new 38mm is more comfortable and hugs the wrist a lot better. The dial is beautiful, and so very versatile. Probably more than the blue.
Your wife isn't just beautiful - smart, too! I think she made a great choice. Congratulations!
Carl


----------



## guiri

My early Christmas present...it's been a good year, and an awesome month of enjoying this watch. It took me a while to decide which one to get...I had a chance to visit an Omega boutique the other day, and I left with no doubts after looking over their Aqua Terras  
It's as close to "the one" as I've ever come. Also my first Omega!


----------



## 1133834




----------



## Drucifer

Will, details on the strap? Looks awesome.


----------



## Rakumi

Vioviv said:


> Hi! First time posting to this thread ... My wife surprised me with a new Aqua Terra for Christmas, and I have to say, she made a really good choice. She went w/the 38mm dial, and said she chose the steel on steel because it has a "classic and basic" look. I would have chosen a blue dial, and I might have even talked myself into the 41mm silver dial w/blued hands, but now I appreciate the wisdom of her choice. 38mm is a perfect fit for me, and last year I banned myself from purchasing anything over 40mm. Part of me would like a splash of color, but I also love the monochromatic effect. It goes with everything from dressy to casual, and I can always add color w/a strap or NATO. Sometimes it's nice to have the choice made for you, and I certainly can't find anything wrong with my wife's choice of this particular timepiece...
> View attachment 12760301
> View attachment 12760303
> View attachment 12760431
> View attachment 12760433
> View attachment 12760435


 Nice. The Aqua Terra is my favorite Omega. It is great in blue but a natural color is very adaptive to any situation. Especially if you want to be semi under the radar. Very nice. Enjoy it, it is a great go anywhere watch.


----------



## Rakumi

guiri said:


> My early Christmas present...it's been a good year, and an awesome month of enjoying this watch. It took me a while to decide which one to get...I had a chance to visit an Omega boutique the other day, and I left with no doubts after looking over their Aqua Terras  It's as close to "the one" as I've ever come. Also my first Omega!
> View attachment 12764109


 Really nice, very crisp. This could easily pass as a person's only watch. It truly does it all.


----------



## 8100 RPM

guiri said:


> My early Christmas present...it's been a good year, and an awesome month of enjoying this watch. It took me a while to decide which one to get...I had a chance to visit an Omega boutique the other day, and I left with no doubts after looking over their Aqua Terras
> It's as close to "the one" as I've ever come. Also my first Omega!
> 
> View attachment 12764109


Excellent choice sir. Congratulations on your first Omega! |>

BTW, I'm surprised that you were able to find a new Skyfall Aqua Terra at an Omega Boutique.


----------



## Theognosis

Last shot for 2017 and it has to be the Skyfall AT (credits to the date complication).









Happy new year all!


----------



## Lukebor

AT 









iP8


----------



## dantan

Last day of 2017. I had to wear my Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary.


----------



## will16

Lukebor said:


> AT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iP8


Very nice!

Question... that is the new blue dial. Is that the same blue as the previous sky falls? I've noticed from certain angles, it almost looks black. The sky fall is a lighter blue? Still looks great.


----------



## Lukebor

will16 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Question... that is the new blue dial. Is that the same blue as the previous sky falls? I've noticed from certain angles, it almost looks black. The sky fall is a lighter blue? Still looks great.


Yes, You have a right - it's little darker blue than in Skyfall. But i think it's great (i had Skyfall and Master). In few days I've got a rubber strap with endlinks - watch looks very sporty on it. Great for a holidays


----------



## Lukebor

Sorry, double post.


----------



## andy4trance

The many faces of the AT..
Happy new year to all!


----------



## 1133834

Drucifer said:


> Will, details on the strap? Looks awesome.


It's a sailcloth strap from iWantaStrap. The guy's name is Clement and he's a top guy.

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

WillHarris2306 said:


> It's a sailcloth strap from iWantaStrap. The guy's name is Clement and he's a top guy.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Awesome, thank you much!


----------



## Drucifer

On OEM NATO.


----------



## tommyxl

Railmaster for a change.


----------



## mdrtoronto

Hi all. Funny Aqua Terra story for you...

I'm in Toronto and there's a new Omega store in a mall near me. I kept joking with wifey about how it would be very dangerous to go there, because I was sure I'd "accidentally" buy a Mark II reissue, which I've been drooling over for months. Anyways, going away on vacation in December, I went to the Omega shop in the airport, saw the Mark II, drooled, but un/fortunately no salespeople were there to help me, so no "accidents" took place.

Fast-forward to last week, I decided to go to the mall to see that new Omega store. They didn't have the Mark II, so I was in no imminent danger of any accidental purchases... until the wonderful sales gent helped me, and I spotted one of the Aqua Terras they had in the case. Next thing I'm trying it on, and WOW is it ever something!! Just gorgeous, beautiful symmetry, the sizing is a tad smaller than other models.

Anyways, as with the first Speedmaster I bought, not sure what it is with Omegas, but I haven't been able to stop considering/rationalizing/debating... It's only a matter of time.

To all of you sharing such fantastic watches, enjoy! I will likely post an actual owned watch to this thread in the future, but for now, I'll share this


----------



## tommyxl

Wore my Railmaster at work instead of my Black Bay...


----------



## Btreichel87

tommyxl said:


> Wore my Railmaster at work instead of my Black Bay...


This is why I love my Railmaster.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

Can't compete with the location of the one above me, but having the first coffe break, of many, with my new friend, 42MM on the 1573


----------



## dantan

I have not yet gone anywhere fancy with my Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary.


----------



## Btreichel87

Weekend warrior









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance

Very much enjoyment from this one. Can't take it off my wrist!


----------



## Theognosis

Which one should I wear today?


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Choo-Choo* 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jinfaep

MikeCfromLI said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome macro shot mate, what camera / set up did you use?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

jinfaep said:


> Awesome macro shot mate, what camera / set up did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


iPhone X in the 2x mode I have good cams but no macro lens yet


----------



## krpdm

IMG_2246 by jppellet, on Flickr

Maybe it's just me but...I've never seen a latitudinal teak deck on a yacht.


----------



## mario puzo

Lukebor said:


> AT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iP8


Beautiful watch, great shot


----------



## Apexer




----------



## douglasf13




----------



## dantan

Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary Limited Edition.


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_Micheal

tommyxl said:


> Wore my Railmaster at work instead of my Black Bay...


That's an excellent lume shot


----------



## tommyxl

Adam_Micheal said:


> That's an excellent lume shot


Thanks!


----------



## Iliyan




----------



## Mchu004

Coming up on 2 years of ownership


----------



## Iliyan




----------



## douglasf13

Thought I’d post a mirror selfie of my 2503.50, so that it gives a better idea of the size from a more normal viewing distance (6’2” w/ 7” wrist, 39.2mm AT on perlon strap.)


----------



## Sital




----------



## champ13

nice


Sital said:


> View attachment 12834395


----------



## up1911fan

Has anyone tried putting the new 8900 rubber strap on a 8500 case?


----------



## dantan

Railmaster.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Railmaster 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## m6rk

AT 38.5mm


----------



## Lukebor

AT 









iP8


----------



## Dougiebaby

I recently gave this one to my Dad ... he loves it!


----------



## Btreichel87

Dougiebaby said:


> I recently gave this one to my Dad ... he loves it!
> 
> View attachment 12844193
> 
> 
> View attachment 12844195
> 
> 
> View attachment 12844197
> 
> 
> View attachment 12844199
> 
> 
> View attachment 12844201


If you're just handing them out.... Feel free to send one my way. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBlue




----------



## Iliyan




----------



## rolexbaby

I have reviewed blue dial aquaterra , the old model 8500 version. hopefully you all like it. please check it here:


----------



## will16

Finally got the steel bracelet


----------



## Btreichel87

will16 said:


> Finally got the steel bracelet
> 
> View attachment 12858807


Is that the 41 or 38mm?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theognosis

This incomparable Railmaster LE.


----------



## will16

Btreichel87 said:


> Is that the 41 or 38mm?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's the 41mm


----------



## douglasf13

2503.50


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Split-Personality

^^^^^^Are they mushrooms in your drink?! How wonderfully decadent.


----------



## Btreichel87

Beautiful winter day in WI









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fufluns

Well, one is not an Aqua Terra, but all together with the Montegrappa celluloid fountain pen they made an interesting blue group....






​


----------



## ghoatson

Theognosis said:


> This incomparable Railmaster LE.
> 
> View attachment 12859695


That's a really good looking piece you got there!


----------



## drhr

fufluns said:


> Well, one is not an Aqua Terra, but all together with the Montegrappa celluloid fountain pen they made an interesting blue group....


Love the look of the pocket watch!!!


----------



## imranbecks

Split-Personality said:


> ^^^^^^Are they mushrooms in your drink?! How wonderfully decadent.


Those are lychees... I was drinking a Lychee Martini. Not mushrooms...hahaha


----------



## oldfatherthames

Omega Cigarmaster









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## tikkathree

If I gave my son's details to you, would you be kind enough......



Dougiebaby said:


> I recently gave this one to my Dad ... he loves it!
> 
> View attachment 12844193
> 
> 
> View attachment 12844195
> 
> 
> View attachment 12844197
> 
> 
> View attachment 12844199
> 
> 
> View attachment 12844201


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBlue

Couldn't deal with the ill fitting Omega bracelet any longer. This Hirsch rubber strap is very comfy.


----------



## emale

Some pictures of my 41mm railmaster on the bracelet before its trip to Swatch . I see that my watch was discussed about in this thread.


----------



## Dougiebaby

fufluns said:


> Well, one is not an Aqua Terra, but all together with the Montegrappa celluloid fountain pen they made an interesting blue group....
> 
> View attachment 12864473​


I like your pic Fufluns ... kinda reminds me of mine


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## andy4trance




----------



## atdegs

My pair


----------



## JDM8

Aqua Terra 2504.50 (36mm):


----------



## Soundchasr




----------



## JDM8

oldfatherthames said:


> Omega Cigarmaster
> 
> View attachment 12867741
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Very nice! I too have a Cigarmaster


----------



## ac921ol

My current pair. Unloading one of them soon tho.









Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## jmai

Sold this a few weeks ago, I already miss it. :/


----------



## Mchu004

Never get tired of looking at the dial


----------



## checkjuan2

My wife's AT 2577.30 cuddling up to my 42mm 2500D PO:


----------



## Drucifer

38mm AT 8800


----------



## Bask7

yessir69 said:


> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


What a beauty, I'm stunned


----------



## Btreichel87

Drucifer said:


> 38mm AT 8800


Tried one of these on over the weekend at an AD in Minneapolis. Gotta say I quite liked it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanE

Drucifer said:


> 38mm AT 8800


Oh wow, I hadn't seen this model before...really nice. Hard to tell from that photo, but the hands look like they have a matte finish.


----------



## yessir69

Bask7 said:


> What a beauty, I'm stunned


Thank you!


----------



## Drucifer

SeanE said:


> Oh wow, I hadn't seen this model before...really nice. Hard to tell from that photo, but the hands look like they have a matte finish.


Nah, bad photo. They're shiny but dark shiny if that makes sense. Like polished blued gun metal. The 38 fits me better than the 41. And I thought the lack of orange accent would make this one more "timeless."


----------



## Iliyan

I love how the blue changes with the light.


----------



## nikbrown

New toy arrived  sold off 3 pieces and reduced my collection down a bit. My main daily wearer now: 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox




----------



## nikbrown

So many different colors depending on the light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

This one just doesn't get enough love


----------



## tommyxl

Bracelet fitted and seals tested, ready for the holidays at the beach.


----------



## tommyxl

Never gets old


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## checkjuan2

Bask7 said:


> What a beauty, I'm stunned


That thing is super cool.


----------



## Triggers Broom

Black dial day date will be a future classic, I was lucky enough to get this one yesterday.


----------



## Btreichel87

Back on the wedding strap for a little while...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

Btreichel87 said:


> Back on the wedding strap for a little while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That looks seriously cool, what brand is that one?


----------



## 1165dvd

Took my 10 year old to get a cavity filled yesterday. Dentist had this cool tile floor. As close to the ocean as I'll get til Memorial Day Weekend..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

tommyxl said:


> That looks seriously cool, what brand is that one?


Got it from fredawatchstraps. Louisiana alligator made in Italy.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## rolexbaby




----------



## diegobxr

Btreichel87 said:


> Got it from fredawatchstraps. Louisiana alligator made in Italy.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Looks awesome!
It's the "Dark Honey" color, right?
Really considering getting one!

Thanks, 
Diego


----------



## Btreichel87

diegobxr said:


> Looks awesome!
> It's the "Dark Honey" color, right?
> Really considering getting one!
> 
> Thanks,
> Diego


http://www.fredawatchstraps.com/allig7834.html

The one I purchased is the one labeled tan in this link.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G




----------



## nikbrown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Happy Omega Easter, yo! Still waiting for the rebirth of the green in the Blue Ridge.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

Happy Easter everyone!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## diegobxr

Btreichel87 said:


> Genuine Louisiana Alligator Made in Italy (Matte)
> 
> The one I purchased is the one labeled tan in this link.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir.


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder




----------



## i20sailor

Picked up the OEM leather strap and deployment buckle yesterday at local AD. Completely changes the character of the watch.


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## Triggers Broom

I'm finding that my AT is feeling quite a bit heavier than my DJ41, so in an attempt to reduce the weight I'm trying it on a mesh over the weekend to see if that helps.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Sonder said:


>


What a great pic, fabulous


----------



## Horrendous

My daily wearer is showing some wear, but I love her nonetheless.


----------



## MergingCultures

Sonder said:


>


Yeah, but the y's tho. /s


----------



## Escargot

Curious to know how your experiment turns out. Based on my experience with my A-T on bracelet, is that putting the watch on a less heavy bracelet or strap could end up making it more top-heavy...



Triggers Broom said:


> I'm finding that my AT is feeling quite a bit heavier than my DJ41, so in an attempt to reduce the weight I'm trying it on a mesh over the weekend to see if that helps.


----------



## coaster183

These days with a current so called "Railmaster" in stores, the predecessor can't be shown often enough ;-) ...

...


----------



## knezz

Greetings


----------



## tommyxl

Monthly lunch meeting. What else to wear on the train...


----------



## oldfatherthames

coaster183 said:


> These days with a current so called "Railmaster" in stores, the predecessor can't be shown often enough ;-)
> ...
> 
> View attachment 13072161


What a glorious shot of an all time-classic! b-)|>

Those who remember the days, when Omega made legendary, timeless designs call this one 'The last Railmaster'!

--

When icons meet:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## coaster183

oldfatherthames said:


> What a glorious shot of an all time-classic! b-)|>
> 
> Those who remember the days, when Omega made legendary, timeless designs call this one 'The last Railmaster'!
> 
> --
> 
> When icons meet:
> 
> View attachment 13094115
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I hear ya! :-!


----------



## DolleDolf

I ploughed through all those pages-yes all of them- to see which Aquaterra I liked best. The newer ones with the transverse teak, the older ones with the vertical teak, the ones with the date window, the even older ones without teak, the blue ones, the white ones, the black ones, the pearlescent ones, the Golf ones, the Gauss ones ....
And the winner is ..... that early Railmaster!
I want one! I like it more than the Fauxtina Special!


----------



## tommyxl

DolleDolf said:


> I ploughed through all those pages-yes all of them- to see which Aquaterra I liked best. The newer ones with the transverse teak, the older ones with the vertical teak, the ones with the date window, the even older ones without teak, the blue ones, the white ones, the black ones, the pearlescent ones, the Golf ones, the Gauss ones ....
> And the winner is ..... that early Railmaster!
> I want one! I like it more than the Fauxtina Special!


Get one, it's a classic.


----------



## mikekilo725

DolleDolf said:


> I ploughed through all those pages-yes all of them- to see which Aquaterra I liked best. The newer ones with the transverse teak, the older ones with the vertical teak, the ones with the date window, the even older ones without teak, the blue ones, the white ones, the black ones, the pearlescent ones, the Golf ones, the Gauss ones ....
> And the winner is ..... that early Railmaster!
> I want one! I like it more than the Fauxtina Special!


Mine applauds your decision.


----------



## bmil128

My 41.5mm Blue Co Axial


----------



## carlhaluss

A few pics of my Railmaster taken this afternoon:


----------



## gatormac

I used to own the old 39.2mm Railmaster, and I liked it, but I have to say I LOVE the new Railmaster. This one is a keeper for sure.


----------



## carlhaluss

gatormac said:


> I used to own the old 39.2mm Railmaster, and I liked it, but I have to say I LOVE the new Railmaster. This one is a keeper for sure.
> 
> View attachment 13114571
> 
> 
> View attachment 13114569
> 
> 
> View attachment 13114567


They sure did a great job on this new Railmaster! I know they wanted to do something completely new, to differentiate from all the previous models. And they did. And IMO they did everything right. The size is perfect, and will fit any wrist. I really applaud them for giving the watch a solid case back, which they don't seem to be doing on many of the newer models. Like the Diver 300M. Hope you enjoy this one for a long time.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## gatormac

carlhaluss said:


> I really applaud them for giving the watch a solid case back, which they don't seem to be doing on many of the newer models. Like the Diver 300M. Hope you enjoy this one for a long time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks, Carl. Yeah, I agree on the solid case back. It was a really good decision on this one, and in my opinion a bad decision to go to a sapphire case back on the new Diver 300m. It's not that I'm against see through case backs either, but with some watches solid is more fitting. For instance, I think the clear case back suits the regular Aqua Terra.


----------



## carlhaluss

gatormac said:


> Thanks, Carl. Yeah, I agree on the solid case back. It was a really good decision on this one, and in my opinion a bad decision to go to a sapphire case back on the new Diver 300m. It's not that I'm against see through case backs either, but with some watches solid is more fitting. For instance, I think the clear case back suits the regular Aqua Terra.
> 
> View attachment 13114847


I agree. The AT has had the same case back, since the 8500 was introduced years ago. It is too bad they didnt leave the new Diver 300M with the solid back as well. Although I have not seen really good pics of the case back, I think there is a logo of some kind etched on it. Still, it was a deal breaker for me, even though I have not yet seen it in real life.

,


----------



## gatormac

Yeah, it's not that I think it will look bad on the Diver 300m, but it's just a tradition thing to me. Solid is more suiting as a tool watch anyway, and it always had it. Plus all of the other divers in the Omega line already have see through case backs.


----------



## andy4trance

The AT honeymoon is one of the longest I experienced with a watch, easiest to take decent pics with the crappy phone camera.


----------



## playinwittime




----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## dwaym0




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## knezz

Spectre today


----------



## dwaym0

One more of the XXL...


----------



## up1911fan

New book came today.


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## brabus

Are the vertical stripes on the Skyfall Aqua Terra (with date window border) the same as the vertical stripes on the Spectre Aqua Terra (without date window border + PCL)?


----------



## up1911fan

brabus said:


> Are the vertical stripes on the Skyfall Aqua Terra (with date window border) the same as the vertical stripes on the Spectre Aqua Terra (without date window border + PCL)?


Yes.


----------



## up1911fan

brabus said:


> Are the vertical stripes on the Skyfall Aqua Terra (with date window border) the same as the vertical stripes on the Spectre Aqua Terra (without date window border + PCL)?


Yes.


----------



## imranbecks

brabus said:


> Are the vertical stripes on the Skyfall Aqua Terra (with date window border) the same as the vertical stripes on the Spectre Aqua Terra (without date window border + PCL)?


Yes. Identical.


----------



## krpdm

Aqua Terra golf by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ac921ol

imranbecks said:


> Yes. Identical.


For some reason, the no date window looks more balanced to me. (Yes I have that one, so might be partial to it) but I feel like the date border takes your eyes straight to that part of the dial, then everywhere else.


----------



## EightEyes

imranbecks said:


> Yes. Identical.


There is one very small difference... On the model with the date frame, the stripes continue underneath the applied Omega logo. On the model without the date frame, the Omega logo sits on a smooth area of dial.


----------



## Dark Overlord

alright I guess I can have my arm twisted to post a few pics. lol


----------



## DolleDolf

ac921ol said:


> For some reason, the no date window looks more balanced to me. (Yes I have that one, so might be partial to it) but I feel like the date border takes your eyes straight to that part of the dial, then everywhere else.


I agree. I also prefer the vertical teak over the current horizontal teak dial and prefer the 3h date window over the 6h date window.


----------



## DolleDolf

ac921ol said:


> For some reason, the no date window looks more balanced to me. (Yes I have that one, so might be partial to it) but I feel like the date border takes your eyes straight to that part of the dial, then everywhere else.


I agree. I also prefer the vertical teak over the current horizontal teak dial and prefer the 3h date window over the 6h date window of the current iteration of the AT.


----------



## 1165dvd

Took my daughter to Phillies Field Day at Citizens Bank Park this afternoon. Shagged some fly balls in the outfield with her and watched her take BP. The clock in the outfield is a replica of a Longines clock that used to be at Connie Mack Stadium in North Philly. Wore my AT for the day out.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance

Just to bump this thread up...
View attachment DSC_9570_PS.jpg


----------



## Btreichel87

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider

Just picked up this 20 year old.


----------



## MatchstiK

Just received this as a wedding gift on the weekend, I'm a lucky man!


----------



## Dark Overlord

^ now that's a wedding gift!!!!!

congrats on both the watch and the wedding.


----------



## Dark Overlord

It can be very distracting to drive while wearing an aqua terra... ! lol

D00241C7-65DC-421A-86D6-2073B8316B06


----------



## rokman

I can finally contribute to this great thread.
It's mine at last









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Trying to decide strap or bracelet?

Decisions decisions


----------



## mikekilo725

rokman said:


> Trying to decide strap or bracelet?
> 
> Decisions decisions


Bracelet, but then again I'm biased


----------



## andy4trance




----------



## Btreichel87

rokman said:


> Trying to decide strap or bracelet?
> 
> Decisions decisions
> ]


Strap has a place, but bracelet is a better all around wear.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

Btreichel87 said:


> Strap has a place, but bracelet is a better all around wear.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Bracelet in summer, straps in winter.


----------



## knezz

tomorrow better photo 
what you guys say Nato and AT OK ?


----------



## Dark Overlord

I think the nato looks great on the AT.. nicely done. I have the bond silver/blue 5 stripe for mine but I've yet to take it off the bracelet yet. Soon....


----------



## knezz

About taking off bracelet. First time i was scared not to damage the case so didn't apply pressure with index finger, i took good 20 min. To take it off since spring was keep on sliding back. Now i am more bold, it took me about 2 min. To take it off. Practice i suppose.


----------



## TDKFM

ac921ol said:


> For some reason, the no date window looks more balanced to me. (Yes I have that one, so might be partial to it) but I feel like the date border takes your eyes straight to that part of the dial, then everywhere else.


I'm the opposite. It looks like dead spot on the dial to me. I wouldn't complain about either of them though.


----------



## ac921ol

Anyone have this setup?


----------



## knezz

I love that one. 
What you guys say about this ?







_






_


----------



## will16

knezz said:


> I love that one.
> What you guys say about this ?
> View attachment 13206337
> 
> _
> View attachment 13206401
> _


I think that strap looks better with your blue dial than it does on my grey. The blue matches your dial better than how the grey matches the grey dial.

I kinda like the solid blue with the grey edges best though.


----------



## Ctaranti

Here is my 220.22.41.21.02.001 . Love this sedna/steel combination!


----------



## Dark Overlord

knezz said:


> I love that one.
> What you guys say about this ?
> View attachment 13206337
> 
> _
> View attachment 13206401
> _


Awesome! I agree with will16. I have the same set up as he does (grey dial/ grey and blue bond nato) and I think your blue dial looks freakin' great with that nato. I got my nato as a gift with the watch from the boutique. They didn't have too many choices on hand that were perfect but I thought this one was best of those in the store. Rock on gents.


----------



## knezz

Another mobile phone shoot


----------



## thx67

Ctaranti said:


> Here is my 220.22.41.21.02.001 . Love this sedna/steel combination!


I looked at that model the other day. What a beauty. I dont want to know what the lug bars cost for that model. It took me and the AD ages to work out if the indices are black or silver and we never got to a definitive answer.


----------



## thx67

Ctaranti said:


> Here is my 220.22.41.21.02.001 . Love this sedna/steel combination!


I looked at that model the other day. What a beauty. I dont want to know what the lug bars cost for that model. It took me and the AD ages to work out if the indices are black or silver and we never got to a definitive answer.


----------



## thx67

Only had my AT a couple of days and it looks different every time I look at it. Sunlight really changes it. The indices really come to life.


----------



## rokman

On NATO









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

thx67 said:


> I looked at that model the other day. What a beauty. I dont want to know what the lug bars cost for that model. It took me and the AD ages to work out if the indices are black or silver and we never got to a definitive answer.


the answer to me is gunmetal for the markers.

beaut of a watch.


----------



## dosei

Been looking at the gray dial 8900 version literally the day it arrived at Topper Jeweler's last year. I was in the store and they told me to stay while they unpacked some shipments from Omega. I finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Btreichel87

dosei said:


> Been looking at the gray dial 8900 version literally the day it arrived at Topper Jeweler's last year. I was in the store and they told me to stay while they unpacked some shipments from Omega. I finally pulled the trigger.


I didn't realize how much sunburst effect is still in the dial of these. This pic shows it well. Congrats on the purchase.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## will16

dosei said:


> Been looking at the gray dial 8900 version literally the day it arrived at Topper Jeweler's last year. I was in the store and they told me to stay while they unpacked some shipments from Omega. I finally pulled the trigger.


Congrats!

Maybe it's the lighting but yours looks more 'sunbursty' than mine. Wonder if there are variations in dials.

Enjoy!


----------



## dosei

Btreichel87 said:


> I didn't realize how much sunburst effect is still in the dial of these. This pic shows it well. Congrats on the purchase.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks!



will16 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Maybe it's the lighting but yours looks more 'sunbursty' than mine. Wonder if there are variations in dials.
> 
> Enjoy!


Definitely lighting and the angle. Some angles the dial looks metallic, and at an angle the sunburst shows. This is my favorite dial color of the current AT's due to its uniqueness.


----------



## fishoop

Hey guys, I need some help...

I have the Railmaster 2503.52. The bracelet is a little small for my wrists and would like to buy an extra link or two. Otto Frei seems to have a nice stock of OEM bracelet links, but I don't know which to buy. Can someone help?

Stainless Steel Omega Bracelet Links

Thank you!


----------



## mikekilo725

fishoop said:


> Hey guys, I need some help...
> 
> I have the Railmaster 2503.52. The bracelet is a little small for my wrists and would like to buy an extra link or two. Otto Frei seems to have a nice stock of OEM bracelet links, but I don't know which to buy. Can someone help?
> 
> Stainless Steel Omega Bracelet Links
> 
> Thank you!


Not sure what they are charging, I just picked up a half-link from the Boutique in NYC for $45


----------



## carlhaluss

dosei said:


> Been looking at the gray dial 8900 version literally the day it arrived at Topper Jeweler's last year. I was in the store and they told me to stay while they unpacked some shipments from Omega. I finally pulled the trigger.


Beautiful! Congratulations to you. Love that dial, and I do think it looks best on that stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## carlhaluss

A few people have asked if this is a new watch. Everyone who has seen it loves it. And I figure the question is a good tribute to this model. When I am asked what is my favorite watch, I can honestly say it is this Railmaster!


----------



## solesman

carlhaluss said:


> A few people have asked if this is a new watch. Everyone who has seen it loves it. And I figure the question is a good tribute to this model. When I am asked what is my favorite watch, I can honestly say it is this Railmaster!


Then you now need to flip all your others and enjoy it forever and a day Carl 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## jatherly

Railmaster (prior gen).


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> Then you now need to flip all your others and enjoy it forever and a day Carl
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny, that is not far from the question I asked myself this morning, as I put the Railmaster on my wrist yet again: "What if I were to flip all/most of my other watches, and only have the Railmaster?!" I suppose it would work - well, it would have to - if I was ever at the point where I had to sell my other watches. The old "if I could only keep one....?"


----------



## solesman

carlhaluss said:


> Funny, that is not far from the question I asked myself this morning, as I put the Railmaster on my wrist yet again: "What if I were to flip all/most of my other watches, and only have the Railmaster?!" I suppose it would work - well, it would have to - if I was ever at the point where I had to sell my other watches. The old "if I could only keep one....?"


ZERO chance haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

On the bus being bored...









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

All,

While I currently own a 41MM Railmaster, starting to think I may want to pick up a 39mm. Any body have both and could they post / PM me pics of a side-by-side comparison.

Many thanks


----------



## oldfatherthames

mikekilo725 said:


> All,
> 
> While I currently own a 41MM Railmaster, starting to think I may want to pick up a 39mm. Any body have both and could they post / PM me pics of a side-by-side comparison.
> 
> Many thanks


See post #680.

--

Here's my 39,2 mm Railmaster on my 7,2" wrist:









(I had shown this picture earlier in this thread already, but here's a repost as it may be helpful as you think about switching.)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## mikekilo725

Many thanks


----------



## nhlducks35

Aqua Terra


----------



## carlhaluss

A few Railmaster pics that I took today:









Being very fortunate to have such a wonderful collection, this Railmaster remains my favorite. Not only of this collection, but of all the watches I have owned. And I am pretty sure it will always be "The One" for me.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## douglasf13

I’ve really been digging my AT 2500 on a Hirsch Pure rubber strap.


----------



## tbensous

Changing from PO to AT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

My new 39mm AT, totally love it. :-!


----------



## coaster183

rokman said:


> On NATO


This Railmaster generation and Natos generally don't work in my opinion. False friends, somehow - although I really like Nato straps with other watches. But if it works for you, it's OK, of course  ...


----------



## coaster183

rokman said:


> Trying to decide strap or bracelet?
> 
> Decisions decisions


Leather or steel - both materials are great choices. But for my taste it has to be the original brown OMEGA OEM strap, a really gorgeous color and a spot on combination. A black leather strap doesn't match completely in my opinion - because of the dial's background color (a dark grey) it looks strange somehow ...

But we are talking about nuances here  ...


----------



## anujkapur108

Love the 2 tone.


----------



## Theognosis

carlhaluss said:


> A few Railmaster pics that I took today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being very fortunate to have such a wonderful collection, this Railmaster remains my favorite. Not only of this collection, but of all the watches I have owned. And I am pretty sure it will always be "The One" for me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


It is also my "One." It's been almost a year owning the RMLE and the honeymoon period isn't over yet. This is Omega's finest, IMHO.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## eastbounddown9000

https://i.imgur.com/drGiDJA.jpg


----------



## carlhaluss

HiggsBoson said:


> My new 39mm AT, totally love it. :-!


I don't think I congratulated you before. Anyway, it is a stunner. Congratulations! Perfect size IMO. And your photos are also stunning!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Some more pics of my beloved Railmaster. I knew as soon as this model was introduced at Basel 2017, if I could ever get my hands on one, it would be my all time favorite watch. In spite of having an awesome collection, this still is, and likely always will be, my favorite watch:











Cheers,
Carl


----------



## solesman

Maybe time to downsize said collection and go round the world with the RM and give it a rich history and memories? 



carlhaluss said:


> Some more pics of my beloved Railmaster. I knew as soon as this model was introduced at Basel 2017, if I could ever get my hands on one, it would be my all time favorite watch. In spite of having an awesome collection, this still is, and likely always will be, my favorite watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## solesman

Maybe time to downsize said collection and go round the world with the RM and give it a rich history and memories? 



carlhaluss said:


> Some more pics of my beloved Railmaster. I knew as soon as this model was introduced at Basel 2017, if I could ever get my hands on one, it would be my all time favorite watch. In spite of having an awesome collection, this still is, and likely always will be, my favorite watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


----------



## imranbecks

One year flew by now since I first got it... I never get tired of looking at the dial!


----------



## carlhaluss

solesman said:


> Maybe time to downsize said collection and go round the world with the RM and give it a rich history and memories?


Not far off, from what my thoughts often are about this watch! While I am not much of a traveller any more, I often thought if I do any more travelling, this will indeed be the one watch I will take with me!


----------



## rokman

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

imranbecks said:


> One year flew by now since I first got it... I never get tired of looking at the dial!


Almost the same time


----------



## imranbecks

knezz said:


> Almost the same time
> View attachment 13273695


Different date.. Haha.. And yours look killer on that strap! Goes really well with it! I've only worn my AT once on the nato strap and that was with the Bond black/grey strap.


----------



## tbensous

Since we are on the topic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

After 8 months, I think it might be time to finally get the bracelet sized and give it a try...

Before then, a few pics on one of the two _Genteel Handmade_ straps I've been wearing it on (haven't worn it on either of the OEM straps):


----------



## HiggsBoson

carlhaluss said:


> I don't think I congratulated you before. Anyway, it is a stunner. Congratulations! Perfect size IMO. And your photos are also stunning!
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you Carl, you are a true gentleman. :-!


----------



## fskywalker

Lets bump this great thread with my recently re-acquired white AT :-!


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Theognosis

Skyfall


----------



## rokman

My railmaster on a guinand perforated leather strap.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

Annual Calendar!


----------



## 1133834

I've just picked up this beauty (39.2mm), and i know this is a bold statement but i think this is the best watch i've ever bought.

Would have liked it on steel and i've already tried fitting the 1610/930 bracelet from my SMP 2254 and it looks and feels great.

It's also running +1 secs / day which i'm over the moon with.

It's a keeper.


----------



## tommyxl

WillHarris2306 said:


> I've just picked up this beauty (39.2mm), and i know this is a bold statement but i think this is the best watch i've ever bought.
> 
> Would have liked it on steel and i've already tried fitting the 1610/930 bracelet from my SMP 2254 and it looks and feels great.
> 
> It's also running +1 secs / day which i'm over the moon with.
> 
> It's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 13296693
> 
> View attachment 13296695


Wear it in good health.

You can still get the original bracelet from Omega. Or you can buy a used quartz Aqua Terra on bracelet and flip it with a leather strap. Net cost should be less at the expense of time and effort.


----------



## rokman

Strap change again from black rallye to grey vintage.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1133834

tommyxl said:


> Wear it in good health.
> 
> You can still get the original bracelet from Omega. Or you can buy a used quartz Aqua Terra on bracelet and flip it with a leather strap. Net cost should be less at the expense of time and effort.


That's a really good suggestion, i hadn't thought of that.


----------



## fskywalker

White AT on chocolate brown OEM Omega band


----------



## imranbecks

This is why the vertical teak AT still looks better. I'll let the picture do the talking.....


----------



## EightEyes

#teamvertical


----------



## bck919

Railmaster on a 922leather strap


----------



## 4236




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Office set-up









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmyroll




----------



## Watchmyroll

Watchmyroll said:


> View attachment 13346131


----------



## Watchmyroll

Yeah, I notice the changes in mine continuously. Depending on the light source and angle the dial may look silver, white, or light gold.


----------



## imbamember

Aquaterra's grandpa

NOS 1995 Seamaster 120 
Never opened, +9 a day








e









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas1978

I wish the lume on the markers and hands were more pronounced on the Aqua Terra.

But I've noticed that the markers and hands easily reflect any available light in most dark situations I'm in. So the watch really doesn't need much lume.

Here is a shot of the watch in a low lit room. No enhancement of the image. The hands and markers do a great job of reflecting the low light.


----------



## Btreichel87

Back on the bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Araziza

deepsea03 said:


>


This is the best picture of the new Railmaster I think I've seen. A+!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

#teamvertical










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

Araziza said:


> This is the best picture of the new Railmaster I think I've seen. A+!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Memorybabe62

john wilson said:


>


Such a beautiful watch. And your photos are fantastic.


----------



## imranbecks

jas1978 said:


> I wish the lume on the markers and hands were more pronounced on the Aqua Terra.
> 
> But I've noticed that the markers and hands easily reflect any available light in most dark situations I'm in. So the watch really doesn't need much lume.


I think it's perfect the way it is... Great depth and detail to it all..


----------



## Btreichel87

RM









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## 88rj888

What do you guys about this strap option?


----------



## Dark Overlord

first time I've put her on the nato....


----------



## DolleDolf

Has this received any comments?

I think I like it


----------



## 88rj888

DolleDolf said:


> Has this received any comments?
> 
> I think I like it
> 
> View attachment 13359033
> 
> 
> View attachment 13359037
> 
> 
> View attachment 13359043


It's a little too much denim for me. I have the black dial version and love that one so far.


----------



## Btreichel87

DolleDolf said:


> Has this received any comments?
> 
> I think I like it
> 
> View attachment 13359033
> 
> 
> View attachment 13359037
> 
> 
> View attachment 13359043


I like it on a bracelet. I agree with others that say it's too much denim on the strap.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellery

2504.70


----------



## nhlducks35

I'm curious how the blue one looks on the brown leather NATO's


----------



## tommyxl

Railmaster 2803 today


----------



## rokman

tommyxl said:


> Railmaster 2803 today


Nice strap where is it from?

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

rokman said:


> Nice strap where is it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Bulang and sons. Have several of theirs, all great.


----------



## bck919

Was originally going to wear a watch with a brown strap today. Think I ended up making the right choice.


----------



## Theognosis

RMLE


----------



## Ken G

After 9 months on a couple of custom-made straps, I finally had the bracelet for my RMLE sized last week:

⚠ PIC-HEAVY ⚠


----------



## Theognosis

Amazing pics, Ken! And it looks perfect on your wrist. The RMLE on the bracelet is oozing with quality. This and the Ploprof are Omega's 2 finest pieces ever released IMHO.


----------



## ulfur

this bracelet looks sensational


----------



## Ken G

Theognosis said:


> Amazing pics, Ken! And it looks perfect on your wrist. The RMLE on the bracelet is oozing with quality. This and the Ploprof are Omega's 2 finest pieces ever released IMHO.


Thank you, sir! 

Tough question to name the brand's two "finest pieces" (and entirely subjective, of course), but those two would certainly be among the many contenders!


----------



## deepsea03

Railamster on OEM Herringbone


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Dark Overlord

deepsea03 said:


> Railamster on OEM Herringbone


most excellent sir!


----------



## Btreichel87

deepsea03 said:


> Railamster on OEM Herringbone


I haven't been the biggest fan of these new RM's, but that looks really good.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronohound

This arrived last week...stoked!!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mykii

deepsea03 said:


>


Why hasn't Omega hired you? These are incredible!

- - - Updated - - -



deepsea03 said:


>


Why hasn't Omega hired you? These are incredible!


----------



## deepsea03

mykii said:


> Why hasn't Omega hired you? These are incredible!
> 
> Why hasn't Omega hired you? These are incredible!


Thank you - I very much appreciate it


----------



## Adamkb26




----------



## Dark Overlord

^wish I could "like" that shot more than once!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Great pics Ken, your RMLE looks fabulous on the bracelet.
I have also swapped straps like mad in almost a year of SM300 LE ownership: leather, Nato, perlon, bracelet. Sometimes every other day. But I have finally come to the conclusion that its best on the bracelet. I have had it like this for the last three weeks and I believe it is there to stay this way. It is really comfortable, the micro-adjustment is in use almost every day, and given that I have small wrists the bracelet also nicely helps hiding the long lugs.
Sorry for gatecrashing this thread with a non AT and RM but that's what it looks like.


----------



## panamavin

hypehorology said:


> These last few posts are convincing me to buy a Railmaster...


Worst part about it is the amount of detail you see on the dial in person far exceeds the pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurseford25

I'm back in the aqua Terra club for the third and final time. Went through a 41.5mm in opaline and blue and have finally settled on the 38.5mm, the classic Skyfall. Should've just started with this one!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfatherthames

Not sure if anyone here remembers this one:









;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## coaster183

oldfatherthames said:


> Not sure if anyone here remembers this one:
> 
> View attachment 13517999
> 
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I don't have to remember. I've got the pleasure to enjoy this legend every day by myself :-!.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## rokman

Have a nice one










Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## gobigkid

My 1st Omega








231.10.42.21.02.004


----------



## rokman

No date watches, you can just post in any day of the week. Just love.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

Omega's finest


----------



## Catatafish

After 18 years with an automatic quartz, I finally got into a real one....loving it so far. I was wrestling with this against a Bremont or Zenith and I'm really glad where I landed.


----------



## bck919

New shoes today...


----------



## oldfatherthames

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## issey.miyake

New look for my AT - that new watch feel!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg_jns

Hello Gentlemen,
Long time lurker here who finally decided to join the community.

As this thread consist of many superb photos, I'd like to add my 0.02$ with my brand new acquisition - AT 2502.80. 
Was looking for smaller size (39.2 mm) but it is extremely hard to find one in a proper price to condition ratio. Would love to hear your opinion whether the 42.2 mm looks proper on my wrist.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## greg_jns

Hello Gentlemen,
Long time lurker here who finally decided to join the community.

As this thread consist of many superb photos, I'd like to add my 0.02$ with my brand new acquisition - AT 2502.80. 
Was looking for smaller size (39.2 mm) but it is extremely hard to find one in a proper price to condition ratio. Would love to hear your opinion whether the 42.2 mm looks proper on my wrist.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.

View attachment 13616979


View attachment 13616981


View attachment 13616983


View attachment 13616987


----------



## playinwittime




----------



## oldfatherthames

greg_jns said:


> Was looking for smaller size (39.2 mm) but it is extremely hard to find one in a proper price to condition ratio. Would love to hear your opinion whether the 42.2 mm looks proper on my wrist.


First of all: Congratulations! b-)

It looks already good on your wrist on picture #1 and #3, on which the typical wide-angle distortion you get on a short distance is not so prominent as it is in pic #2 and #4. So I strongly assume it will look even better in real life. 
I know both sizes very well from the same cases that the Railmaster from this generation has, mine is a 39,2mm. I think the 39,2 would be my choice on your wrist, it would be a bit more dresswatch-like in that size, while it's a bit more athletic in your size on your wrist. But it's totally perfect if _you_ like it that way and it's really fine and a great fit in my eyes and not in any way too big for you. |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## WatchingPasadena

has anybody put the OEM Omega Herringbone strap from the new Railmaster (non LE) on the previous edition (2503)? The strap is beautiful, but I'm curious how the brown side stitch plays with the different color lume.


----------



## greg_jns

oldfatherthames said:


> First of all: Congratulations! b-)
> 
> It looks already good on your wrist on picture #1 and #3, on which the typical wide-angle distortion you get on a short distance is not so prominent as it is in pic #2 and #4. So I strongly assume it will look even better in real life.
> I know both sizes very well from the same cases that the Railmaster from this generation has, mine is a 39,2mm. I think the 39,2 would be my choice on your wrist, it would be a bit more dresswatch-like in that size, while it's a bit more athletic in your size on your wrist. But it's totally perfect if _you_ like it that way and it's really fine and a great fit in my eyes and not in any way too big for you. |>
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thank you Bernd! I'm going to give myself some time to see how the watch wears on a daily basis. I'm absolutely in love with dial and overall quality but a voice in my head keeps telling me that in 39.2mm it could be a perfect watch for the lifetime...


----------



## twgxiong

For anyone who owns a speedmaster pro and the new railmaster non-LE: does the bracelet of the railmaster fit on the speedmaster?


----------



## mr_raider

briarworm said:


> For anyone who owns a speedmaster pro and the new railmaster non-LE: does the bracelet of the railmaster fit on the speedmaster?


Not sure. The lugs look differently shaped.

If you need any pics tell me. I don't want to remove the speedy bracelet since I lack the tool to reinsert spirngs from both ends


----------



## douglasf13

39.2mm:


----------



## nupicasso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

nupicasso said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. May I ask what kind of strap that is??


----------



## nupicasso

douglasf13 said:


> Nice. May I ask what kind of strap that is??


A sailcloth strap from iWantAStrap.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_raider

nupicasso said:


> A sailcloth strap from iWantAStrap.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a handsome looking strap. I'm seriously considering it for my Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## SaoDavi

nupicasso said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That may be the nicest strap I've seen on a blue dial AT.

Given that I don't own any sailcloth straps, I might have to pick one up.

Question: What color stitching did you get? It doesn't look like the blue they sell. Is it the grey?


----------



## fishoop




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

The lighting changes this dial so much


----------



## issey.miyake

On another Bulang & Sons Strap!

Noticed the springbars showing slightly but that is just because the leather is so soft and supple I need to massage it back towards the lugs to get coverage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

nupicasso said:


> A sailcloth strap from iWantAStrap.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again.  I just received my strap, and I really, really like it. It's likely to become my daily, and my 18mm Omega buckle works great on it. Thanks!!


----------



## Fellows

Photo is a few weeks old...oh well.


----------



## nupicasso

douglasf13 said:


> Thanks again. I just received my strap, and I really, really like it. It's likely to become my daily, and my 18mm Omega buckle works great on it. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 13680773
> 
> View attachment 13680775


Looks awesome!

Glad you were able to find a great keeper strap. I love these as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twgxiong

mr_raider said:


> Not sure. The lugs look differently shaped.
> 
> If you need any pics tell me. I don't want to remove the speedy bracelet since I lack the tool to reinsert spirngs from both ends


I appreciate the reply. Ideally need pictures from someone able to actually try fitting the railmaster bracelet on the speedy, so don't worry about taking more. I have tried PMing everyone I see who seems to own both these watches and either get no reply or "why would you want to put that bracelet on there?" and then no further reply.


----------



## issey.miyake

Keep changing straps on my AT but always go back to the bracelet ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL Jack

I took delivery of my first Omega today!


----------



## Sonder




----------



## Rbird7282

That is stunning!


----------



## Rbird7282

Love that white dial!


----------



## Rbird7282

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love that white dial!


----------



## WichitaViajero

Love the case back on them! 


Sonder said:


> View attachment 13706149


----------



## rokman

For ever love









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Mchu004




----------



## rokman

This blue is amazing as is the watch, the rubber strap on the other hand i am not a fan.


----------



## Mchu004

rokman said:


> This blue is amazing as is the watch, the rubber strap on the other hand i am not a fan.


Fair. I do prefer it on bracelet but giving this a try. First time off its bracelet! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Personal preference, if you like it then by all means 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Taken at work today under sunlight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 13717543
> 
> 
> View attachment 13717539


Really liking that blue faced Seamaster. I have a blue faced Zenith and it's hard to see the hands at most angles. Must be my aging eyes. But that Seamaster looks nice and easy to read.


----------



## rokman

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akendal9

My small collection started with the Seamaster 120, the predecessor to the AT. My dad bought the AT quartz on the back of my Omega. This has now passed to me. It's a great daily and still looks the buis at work. The 120 doesn't get a look in as I think it's a little dated now. As much as I'd love a teak dialled modern version, I can't justify, but this isn't a rational hobby......50 soon, what should I get?














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DolleDolf

Nice collection. I think another AT or AT-like watch would be more of the same. Perhaps a true dress watch, moonphase, etc (just looked again, Railmaster??), or maybe a 60th anniversary LE Seamaster for the vintage look?

Looking at the post above yours I would definitely say Railmaster, or my other suggestion, Seamaster 60LE


----------



## issey.miyake

Keeper for sure..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles

issey.miyake said:


> Keeper for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that Ti? 41.5 or 38.5?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cordin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

achilles said:


> Is that Ti? 41.5 or 38.5?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is a steel 39.2mm - the original AT from Omega.

First watch I fell in love with and started this crazy journey!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

Went into the shop to look at the different Speedmasters, but was pleasantly surprised by this one. Might have to grab it before the Speedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## Rocknrollwatches

NyCSnEaK said:


> View attachment 13767775


How are you liking the Farer? I love the style

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

From Hamilton to Seiko to Tudor to Rolex to many others, they're all gone. I've fully committed to the AT 2500 in 39.2mm, which I've owned for 5 years.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## noleblooded

Caseback of AT 8500


----------



## noleblooded

Double post


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

noleblooded said:


> Caseback of AT 8500
> 
> View attachment 13770785


Stunning movement without a doubt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg_jns

Same watch, different shades of blue  
Still overthinking its size though...


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Rocknrollwatches said:


> How are you liking the Farer? I love the style
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a special watch to me. The sea green dial is so unique and colorful. If your a fan, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

NyCSnEaK said:


> It's a special watch to me. The sea green dialysis is so unique and colorful. If your a fan, you won't be disappointed.


I'll def add it to the list! They are really great designs. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

douglasf13 said:


> From Hamilton to Seiko to Tudor to Rolex to many others, they're all gone. I've fully committed to the AT 2500 in 39.2mm, which I've owned for 5 years.
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 13770321


You sold your 76200?! Say it ain't so!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasf13

Btreichel87 said:


> You sold your 76200?! Say it ain't so!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 Yeah, I know! I wore the Tudor exclusively for a while, and it's still probably my favorite Rolex/Tudor watch, but the goal was always get down to one, and there's just something about this Omega that is "the one" for me. I should have stopped buying watches 5 years ago. lol


----------



## Btreichel87

douglasf13 said:


> Yeah, I know! I wore the Tudor exclusively for a while, and it's still probably my favorite Rolex/Tudor watch, but the goal was always get down to one, and there's just something about this Omega that is "the one" for me. I should have stopped buying watches 5 years ago. lol


Lol. AT is a fantastic watch. I just wanted to buy that bracelet off you. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## angeleno310

The Seamaster Aqua Terra Coaxial Master Chronometer has been a grail for me for some time. I was able to achieve it right before Christmas!

It came on the SS bracelet, but I picked up a deployant strap in alligator skin so that my son can easily wear it from time to time.


----------



## N8G

angeleno310 said:


> The Seamaster Aqua Terra Coaxial Master Chronometer has been a grail for me for some time. I was able to achieve it right before Christmas!
> 
> It came on the SS bracelet, but I picked up a deployant strap in alligator skin so that my son can easily wear it from time to time.


Great taste!










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Theognosis

Railmaster 60th again.


----------



## Btreichel87

2504.52









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## CasinoRoyale

From this summer in NYC on a late night in my office


----------



## CasinoRoyale

View attachment 13801013


From this summer in NYC on a late night in my office


----------



## issey.miyake

douglasf13 said:


> From Hamilton to Seiko to Tudor to Rolex to many others, they're all gone. I've fully committed to the AT 2500 in 39.2mm, which I've owned for 5 years.
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 13770321


Well done on becoming a one watch man!

If I think about it and went to one watch I think I'd be in the same boat and keep the AT


----------



## issey.miyake

And now the photo..


----------



## fishoop

After a service on my 2503 Railmaster it's around +15 seconds/day. It's been 2 days, not serviced by Omega. Is that within an acceptable range for you?


----------



## Btreichel87

fishoop said:


> After a service on my 2503 Railmaster it's around +15 seconds/day. It's been 2 days, not serviced by Omega. Is that within an acceptable range for you?


id be looking for around +5 or so. 
My 2504 runs 4-5 sec fast a day. which is fine by me. hasn't been serviced to my knowledge. who'd you have service it?


----------



## fishoop

Btreichel87 said:


> id be looking for around +5 or so.
> My 2504 runs 4-5 sec fast a day. which is fine by me. hasn't been serviced to my knowledge. who'd you have service it?


It was a local jewelry consignment store that focuses on watches and watch repairs. 2 story building, the second story is entirely dedicated to watch servicing AFAIK. They seemingly have local credibility and have been around for ever.

Frustrating. They serviced it last May, and I noticed it was running about 45 sec fast so I took it back while under warranty. I just got it back and it's now +15.


----------



## Btreichel87

fishoop said:


> It was a local jewelry consignment store that focuses on watches and watch repairs. 2 story building, the second story is entirely dedicated to watch servicing AFAIK. They seemingly have local credibility and have been around for ever.
> 
> Frustrating. They serviced it last May, and I noticed it was running about 45 sec fast so I took it back while under warranty. I just got it back and it's now +15.


Hmm, the watch is capable of better than that.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

fishoop said:


> It was a local jewelry consignment store that focuses on watches and watch repairs. 2 story building, the second story is entirely dedicated to watch servicing AFAIK. They seemingly have local credibility and have been around for ever.
> 
> Frustrating. They serviced it last May, and I noticed it was running about 45 sec fast so I took it back while under warranty. I just got it back and it's now +15.


Did they do a full service? Or did they just lubricate things?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

In the taxi on my way to the airport.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

CasinoRoyale said:


> View attachment 13801013
> 
> 
> From this summer in NYC on a late night in my office


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpankyMcGee

CasinoRoyale said:


> View attachment 13801013
> 
> 
> From this summer in NYC on a late night in my office


Looks like I used to work just down the road from you. 40th and Madison.


----------



## tbensous

2 in the plane 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eiwlhunter

my AT Good Planet 38.5mm






ATTACH=CONFIG]13818203[/ATTACH]


----------



## DripCassanova

tbensous said:


> 2 in the plane
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Two more in a different plane 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

And a few more after reaching the hotel... I love this watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lfarcos

rokman said:


> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Railmaster is a grail for me ...


----------



## rokman

It was for me as well. Then I bought one...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## AdamTimeZone

Railmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

tbensous said:


> And a few more after reaching the hotel... I love this watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow stunning time piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Got the teak grey version yesterday and liked it a lot. It's kind of hypnotizing how the dial reflects light and looks from different angles.

I got this on a brown Omega strap with deployant but immediately changed to a dark grey suede strap. Is the bracelet worth the price? I'm considering one.


----------



## Dohnut

I’d leave it on the grey suede. Looks great!


----------



## Paulsky

New acquisition


----------



## AdamTimeZone

Railmaster 1957


----------



## rokman

Very nice combo, where is the strap from?


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


>


Hi Carl,

That...is...BEAUTIFUL!!!! Great choice of strap. Fantastic pictures, my friend!!

I replied with quote so we could all see these pictures again. You're welcome, everyone!!

Rene


----------



## coaster183

Rail to reel?


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

Looks sharp!



carlhaluss said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

This is one beautiful watch


----------



## jhchrono

My Aqua Terra. Love the green accents in these


----------



## DrDubzz

Picked up on Jan 29th. Got a nice deal and couldn't say no. My first truly premium watch


----------



## issey.miyake

Took out the AT after it spent a few weeks in the box










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellery

I'd like to thank Paulsky for pointing me towards this watch (for sale by Kringkily) which is now en route to my house. Too bad I'm out of town until the end of March, so it will be a while until I see it.









So, I guess my near mint condition safe queen may be going on the block soon.


----------



## Paulsky

H


Ellery said:


> I'd like to thank Paulsky for pointing me towards this watch (for sale by Kringkily) which is now en route to my house. Too bad I'm out of town until the end of March, so it will be a while until I see it.
> 
> View attachment 13854059
> 
> 
> So, I guess my near mint condition safe queen may be going on the block soon.
> 
> View attachment 13854063


Congratulations man. Glad I could help.


----------



## Btreichel87

Ellery said:


> I'd like to thank Paulsky for pointing me towards this watch (for sale by Kringkily) which is now en route to my house. Too bad I'm out of town until the end of March, so it will be a while until I see it.
> 
> View attachment 13854059
> 
> 
> So, I guess my near mint condition safe queen may be going on the block soon.
> 
> View attachment 13854063


Is that a 2504 36mm you picked up? Selling the 39mm 2503? 
If so, that's exactly what happened to me as well. Bought the 39, only to realize it was too big for my wrist. Looks like 2 great examples regardless. Congrats!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Just out of curiosity what size is your wrist to say the 39mm was too big?

I’ve got the 39mm AT and it is fine for me (no lug overhang).

I’d love to buy the RM off you but not exactly equipped with money right now after the baby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

ChronoTraveler said:


> Got the teak grey version yesterday and liked it a lot. It's kind of hypnotizing how the dial reflects light and looks from different angles.
> 
> I got this on a brown Omega strap with deployant but immediately changed to a dark grey suede strap. Is the bracelet worth the price? I'm considering one.
> 
> View attachment 13834495
> 
> 
> View attachment 13834497


Where is the dark suede strap from ? Could you share the link ? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

Not sure if you were asking me or Ellery. But for me, I have about a 6.5" flat wrist. The 39mm case size fit my wrist well enough, just wore bigger than I was looking for with this piece. Because the watch is all dial it looked like a dinner plate to me. The 36mm is much more subtle and suited my wrist better. Here's some comparison pics.. 
Black and White is the 36, steering wheel is the 39mm.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellery

Btreichel87 said:


> Is that a 2504 36mm you picked up? Selling the 39mm 2503?
> If so, that's exactly what happened to me as well. Bought the 39, only to realize it was too big for my wrist. Looks like 2 great examples regardless. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yeah...I originally bought about a half dozen Aqua Terras ([email protected] and [email protected]) and although my roughly 6.75" wrist could accommodate the 39mm, the weight difference just felt really substantial. I'm having a tough time considering selling the 2503.52 (already sold the 2503.34) as I know it's an iconic watch that will never go out of style and I think I have an example that may be worth sitting on.


----------



## Ellery

issey.miyake said:


> Just out of curiosity what size is your wrist to say the 39mm was too big?
> 
> I've got the 39mm AT and it is fine for me (no lug overhang).
> 
> I'd love to buy the RM off you but not exactly equipped with money right now after the baby!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar to Btreichel87, it's not so much that the 39mm was too big (no lug overhang)...I just found myself preferring the smaller size for comforts sake.

I see you have the 2503.33 (beautiful watch)...I had to substitute it with the 2504.70 to have a 36mm.


----------



## issey.miyake

Btreichel87 said:


> Not sure if you were asking me or Ellery. But for me, I have about a 6.5" flat wrist. The 39mm case size fit my wrist well enough, just wore bigger than I was looking for with this piece. Because the watch is all dial it looked like a dinner plate to me. The 36mm is much more subtle and suited my wrist better. Here's some comparison pics..
> Black and White is the 36, steering wheel is the 39mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply. Seeing them both on your wrist you can pull off either size but I can understand why you chose to keep the 36mm over the 39mm. Being all dial it does give the illusion it would be 1-2mm bigger.

Beautiful watch again!



Ellery said:


> Similar to Btreichel87, it's not so much that the 39mm was too big (no lug overhang)...I just found myself preferring the smaller size for comforts sake.
> 
> I see you have the 2503.33 (beautiful watch)...I had to substitute it with the 2504.70 to have a 36mm.
> 
> View attachment 13856815


Thank you for sharing. Unfortunately I wouldn't be able to find one of the 36mm versions to find out whether it would be a better fit - it took me over 5 years to find the one I have now. It is pretty much the perfect one watch if I had to only go with one.

Enjoy your RM & AT!


----------



## TAG Fan

Lume on the Railmaster Denim is ace


----------



## BriarAndBrine

I've been wearing this less frequently since my new 8900 PO arrived. It's good to have it back on the wrist today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

DrDubzz said:


> Picked up on Jan 29th. Got a nice deal and could say no. My first truly premium watch


Love how the dial looks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

AT on Barton leather. First time I try a leather strap on the AT after 4 years of owning the watch. I usually wear it on bracelet and occasionally on nato. But I think it's a nice change of look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Looks great on the leather!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchgodfather

aqua terra in blue or black is stunning, but here is another flavor of it


----------



## cybercat

'
Quick phone snap - back on bracelet ...








'


----------



## pdsf

ChronoTraveler said:


> Got the teak grey version yesterday and liked it a lot. It's kind of hypnotizing how the dial reflects light and looks from different angles.


Mine says hi. What you said about the dial is one of the main reasons I love this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Morning duties










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## noleblooded




----------



## abccoin

On original Omega leather, one of the most comfortable straps and best clasps I've ever used.


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Akendal9

Bracelet swap for the Speedy black Nato from Omega.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhchrono

Safely tucked away


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

In a brown mood today. I was wearing matching brown shoes, belt and strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL Jack




----------



## rokman

My precious on Hirsch Medici









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Such s nice watch the rail master 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

My first "grail" and still love it. Never will leave the collection.


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abccoin

COUPET said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! What kind of strap is that?


----------



## issey.miyake

Quick phone snap from earlier today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'

My fairly new-to-me Railmaster 2503.52 is into the 3rd week away at OB for a full service ...









Oh dear, really missing it so much! :roll:
'


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

On a vintage brown Rios where I think it belongs. For some reason this watch looks better on dark brown than on black straps in my eyes. Maybe it's just me...









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

abccoin said:


> Very nice! What kind of strap is that?


Thanks! The strap I picked from from forum member Francisco (fskywalker). 
It's a Jean Rousseau 20mm cordura, very comfy and just the strap I was hoping to find. It's my perfect combo! 
I believe that it's identical to the Omega one and that Rousseau are the suppliers for Omega. A few more pics for you:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjstuf001

Love the blue on this one.


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> That...is...BEAUTIFUL!!!! Great choice of strap. Fantastic pictures, my friend!!
> 
> I replied with quote so we could all see these pictures again. You're welcome, everyone!!
> 
> Rene


Thank You! Sorry for the late reply!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## issey.miyake

Rail master looks so good Carl!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rjstuf001

cybercat said:


> '
> 
> My fairly new-to-me Railmaster 2503.52 is into the 3rd week away at OB for a full service ...
> 
> View attachment 13927625
> 
> 
> Oh dear, really missing it so much! :roll:
> '


Looks great on that strap. Is it a Hamilton?


----------



## cybercat

rjstuf001 said:


> Looks great on that strap. Is it a Hamilton?


Yup, correct - an older strap off a Hamilton Khaki.

Has alluring subtle maroon-reddish hues to it in most light.

( - the newer ones are similar, but the colour is not quite as nice to my eyes; one is more plain brown & the other more 'in your face' red - & they have far bigger holes for the buckle).

















'


----------



## tbensous

AT back on the wrist before going on business trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

tbensous said:


> AT back on the wrist before going on business trip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a 41mm AT?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Btreichel87 said:


> Is that a 41mm AT?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

What do you think of this pairing?
PO bracelet with my Railmaster.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

rokman said:


> What do you think of this pairing?
> PO bracelet with my Railmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Not awful but it does look unusual, like the bracelet almost dominates the watch. How do the end links fit?


----------



## rokman

househalfman said:


> Not awful but it does look unusual, like the bracelet almost dominates the watch. How do the end links fit?


They fit great no gap whatsoever

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954

​Sixty-nine Cent Cheeseburgers on Wednesdays

​


----------



## Paulsky

Good morning.


----------



## Thadmach

My AT


----------



## Paulsky

The Railmaster on a Bas and Lokes strap


----------



## issey.miyake

Looks great on the Bas and Loakes Strap

Feet only small for a little while..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

Tried this on today. Definitely preferred the 38mm over the 41. Dress/Sport watches seem more fitting to me in smaller, "more elegant" sizes. I only wish it didn't come on a butterfly clasp. I tend to have a had time finding the right fit with those.


----------



## issey.miyake

Looks good on you in the 38!


----------



## tbensous

Coffee time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

Technarchy said:


> Tried this on today. Definitely preferred the 38mm over the 41. Dress/Sport watches seem more fitting to me in smaller, "more elegant" sizes. I only wish it didn't come on a butterfly clasp. I tend to have a had time finding the right fit with those.
> 
> View attachment 13977003


Gorgeous watch, but I'm with you on the butterfly clasp. They are just cumbersome.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gttheo

Any opinions on this new Hirsch strap on my >15000? Not sure about the orange stitching.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northwatch99

My new Railmaster with it's catchy model number 220.10.40.20.01.001. I saw it for a great price lightly used and did not intend to keep it long, but fell hard for it as soon as I tried it on at home. I think it's looks even better on the bracelet so will be swapping back.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC

Dealing drugs


----------



## DripCassanova

tbensous said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

Technarchy said:


> Tried this on today. Definitely preferred the 38mm over the 41. Dress/Sport watches seem more fitting to me in smaller, "more elegant" sizes. I only wish it didn't come on a butterfly clasp. I tend to have a had time finding the right fit with those.
> 
> View attachment 13977003


Very clean, couldn't agree more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Araziza

I think I've posted this picture here before, but it's been probably 2 years and I love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gttheo

@darkoverlord what kind of NATO is that?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gttheo

Dark Overlord said:


>


What kind of NATO is that?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM

gttheo said:


> What kind of NATO is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It looks like an Omega NATO.

https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/omega-nato-straps-031cwz010678w


----------



## Dark Overlord

gttheo said:


> What kind of NATO is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





8100 RPM said:


> It looks like an Omega NATO.
> 
> https://www.omegawatches.com/en-us/omega-nato-straps-031cwz010678w
> 
> View attachment 14011255


CORRECT! My wife gave me this Omega nato for a gift last Christmas. I wasn't sure at first but the bright blue stripe down the middle really accentuates the blue markers on the AT.


----------



## carlhaluss

The Mighty Railimaster:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Cookingmaster









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

adagioca said:


> What year is that from? Curious to know when the date moved to the 6 oclock position...


They moved the date to 6 o'clock in 2017, along with the change to horizontal rather than vertical teak dial pattern, and the addition of the Master Chronometer certification and symmetrical case without the integrated crown guards.


----------



## issey.miyake

My AT2500 with a super long air hair in the bracelet lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

adagioca said:


> What year is that from? Curious to know when the date moved to the 6 oclock position...


I bought mine in August 2015. The one with the date at 6 o'clock came in 2017 I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

This thread always reminds me of my gone 39 mm Railmaster!



















Now on the hunt for a 36 mm Railmaster (2504.52 or 2508.37) so anyone selling one or has information on a sales post (for a reasonable price) let me know!


----------



## rokman

One more Pic.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'

Railmaster Sunday ...

















'


----------



## EightEyes

It looks much too big for me thanks to the close-up photo, but the lugs don't actually overhang, I promise!

Beautiful watch. The faceted hands and indices are a constant distraction.


----------



## Ellery

fskywalker said:


> Now on the hunt for a 36 mm Railmaster (2504.52 or 2508.37) so anyone selling one or has information on a sales post (for a reasonable price) let me know!


The smaller siblings!








Good luck on your hunt for the 36


----------



## fskywalker

Ellery said:


> The smaller siblings!
> View attachment 14025037
> 
> 
> Good luck on your hunt for the 36


Cool pair! The 36mm white dial / blue hands Aqua Terra is even rarer than the 36 MM Railmaster!


----------



## Paulsky

This is becoming a mega favorite


----------



## Ellery

Paulsky said:


> This is becoming a mega favorite
> 
> View attachment 14026453


Even more than the white OP? I definitely think that the 39mm RM is far more comfortable on a strap but prefer the 36mm on a bracelet.


----------



## Paulsky

Ellery said:


> Even more than the white OP? I definitely think that the 39mm RM is far more comfortable on a strap but prefer the 36mm on a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14026927


Some days it's one, some days the other. I have three nice watches and love all three. Sometimes it's hard to choose which one to wear. The version of the RM that you and I have is such an awesome watch; it's like a modern vintage watch, without the whole vintage revival and faux patina look. It's a reinterpretation of the original Railmaster but with its own unique style. It's real GADA watch that can dress up or down. Love it.


----------



## fskywalker

Ellery said:


> Even more than the white OP? I definitely think that the 39mm RM is far more comfortable on a strap but prefer the 36mm on a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14026927





Paulsky said:


> Some days it's one, some days the other. I have three nice watches and love all three. Sometimes it's hard to choose which one to wear. The version of the RM that you and I have is such an awesome watch; it's like a modern vintage watch, without the whole vintage revival and faux patina look. It's a reinterpretation of the original Railmaster but with its own unique style. It's real GADA watch that can dress up or down. Love it.


You two are not making my hunt / wait fun! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake

Major Railmaster envy lol..

Here is my contribution for the day


----------



## Btreichel87

Paulsky said:


> Some days it's one, some days the other. I have three nice watches and love all three. Sometimes it's hard to choose which one to wear. The version of the RM that you and I have is such an awesome watch; it's like a modern vintage watch, without the whole vintage revival and faux patina look. It's a reinterpretation of the original Railmaster but with its own unique style. It's real GADA watch that can dress up or down. Love it.


This is a great observation. This version (coined the Classic Edition Railmaster) straddles that modern/vintage feel, while still retaining it's own identity. I'm not sure I can say that about the other Railmasters. The trilogy is too much trying to be vintage imo, the new Railmaster is straying away from design elements a bit. Both are great watches, but I think the Classic Edition Railmaster hits all the marks.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

You all are making me want to buy a Railmaster now....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Paulsky

Double freaking post


----------



## up1911fan

Picked this up today. Should have the rubber strap for it ib a few weeks as well. I've been wanting this piece for awhile now and finally decided to get it.


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Back on metal


----------



## Fellows




----------



## issey.miyake

On a brown strap from Bulang this morning


----------



## hbombkid

issey.miyake said:


> On a brown strap from Bulang this morning


Usually a oem strap guy but looking good? Is that the normal or big size? I have the big size.


----------



## Dark Overlord

COUPET said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


simply fantastic! not sure if I've asked before but is this strap Omega, ,Brady? or something else?

thanks


----------



## Ellery




----------



## issey.miyake

hbombkid said:


> Usually a oem strap guy but looking good? Is that the normal or big size? I have the big size.


It is 39mm so I think that's the mid size?

I'm the same - I went through this phase and bought 10 or so straps for my Speedy but then after selling it realised they didn't really go with anything else except this brown one for the AT.

Anyway I've put it back on the bracelet!


----------



## COUPET

Dark Overlord said:


> simply fantastic! not sure if I've asked before but is this strap Omega, ,Brady? or something else?
> 
> thanks


Thanks ! The strap is a Jean Rousseau, identical to the Omega strap. Perfect combo for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954




----------



## cybercat

'

My 39mm Railmaster's been hogging most of the wrist-time this week ...








'


----------



## Gray_Panther

Contemplating purchasing this piece.


----------



## Dougiebaby

My 38.5mm Skyfall





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptm1nh

Three months in and I am still at awe every time looking at it, especially how the dial's colour changes under different kinds of light source.

Also, if it isn't too obvious, I have a soft spot for baby/powder blue. :-d

View attachment 14059135


----------



## Dougiebaby

ptm1nh said:


> Three months in and I am still at awe every time looking at it, especially how the dial's colour changes under different kinds of light source.
> 
> Also, if it isn't too obvious, I have a soft spot for baby/powder blue. :-d
> 
> View attachment 14059135
> 
> 
> View attachment 14059137


Beautiful AT. I share your love of blue 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## guiri




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Sunday happy hour


----------



## Typos

Just put on a new brown leather strap on my Aqua Terra 2500


----------



## issey.miyake

Maybe I haven't found the right strap but this just feels at home on the bracelet


----------



## cybercat

'

Been wearing these 2 cousins this week :








'


----------



## fskywalker

Ellery said:


> Even more than the white OP? I definitely think that the 39mm RM is far more comfortable on a strap but prefer the 36mm on a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14026927





Paulsky said:


> Some days it's one, some days the other. I have three nice watches and love all three. Sometimes it's hard to choose which one to wear. The version of the RM that you and I have is such an awesome watch; it's like a modern vintage watch, without the whole vintage revival and faux patina look. It's a reinterpretation of the original Railmaster but with its own unique style. It's real GADA watch that can dress up or down. Love it.


I pulled the trigger today on a 39 MM 2503.52 and you two are responsible for that as could not take it any longer o| ;-)

As said had a 39 MM RM few years ago; after reviewing some of my old pictures (below) thought will work better on my 7 1/8 inch round wrist versus the 36 MM size:




























Also had the 39 MM 2503.33 before and think fitted me well too:



















My latest AT was a 36 MM size:



















and that's why was thinking on a 36 MM Railmaster. Feel both sizes would work for me; which size you think looks better on my 7 1/8 inch round wrist?


----------



## Ellery

fskywalker said:


> I pulled the trigger today on a 39 MM 2503.52 and you two are responsible for that as could not take it any longer o| ;-)
> 
> As said had a 39 MM RM few years ago; after reviewing some of my old pictures (below) thought will work better on my 7 1/8 inch round wrist versus the 36 MM size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had the 39 MM 2503.33 before and think fitted me well too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest AT was a 36 MM size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's why was thinking on a 36 MM Railmaster. Feel both sizes would work for me; which size you think looks better on my 7 1/8 inch round wrist?


Did you buy the one that came up on ELady today (and then quickly sold)?

I think you can pull off either size. Because I'm closer to 6 3/4", it gets easier for me to choose the 36mm RM. The 36 on the stock strap (19-16mm taper) is a little too _dressy_ and I'll be looking into a 19-18mm tapered strap.


----------



## tsbphd

I'm 6'4' and 185 lbs with a 6-3/4 inch wrist, but instead of a rounded wrist I have a large, flat plane where the watch would rest and I think this makes my wrist "look" larger where watches are concerned. My series 2500 AT and RM watches are 39mm and they fit, but I feel like they pretty much max out on my wrist. Part of this is no doubt personal preference, but some might also be that these watches tend to be all (or mostly all) dial and that can make them appear larger than they actually are. The other watches I wear are a 34mm gold vintage Elgin, a 36mm Tudor Heritage, a 38mm Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie and a 40mm Halios Seaforth, which might show you that I tend to go for what most folks would today consider smaller watches. For your wrist size, I would think the band and watch combination would make a greater difference in visual impact then strictly the watch size. Regardless, I believe you are in the size where you could wear both quite easily.


----------



## fskywalker

Ellery said:


> Did you buy the one that came up on ELady today (and then quickly sold)?
> 
> I think you can pull off either size. Because I'm closer to 6 3/4", it gets easier for me to choose the 36mm RM. The 36 on the stock strap (19-16mm taper) is a little too _dressy_ and I'll be looking into a 19-18mm tapered strap.


Yep, that is the one I grabed as looked good and was a full set:










I'm loving lately to wear most of my watches on leather and already have several Omega 20 mm deployant leather and corduroy (black and blue Snoopy bands) which currently rotate in my other 20 mm watches, plus a few others (most shown below) so am ready to play Barbie / Ken with it lol:










From all those probably the first one to go in is the brown alligator shown below, which came on my gone 2503.33 (on the left below) and is very thin and soft:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake

fskywalker said:


> Yep, that is the one I grabed as looked good and was a full set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving lately to wear most of my watches on leather and already have several Omega 20 mm deployant leather bands which currently rotate in my other 20 mm watches on various brown tones, plus a few others (most shown below) so am ready to play Barbie / Ken with it lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all those probably the first one to go in is the brown alligator shown below, which came on my gone 2503.33 and is very thin and soft:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats on the new RM!

I'd love to get my hands on one too! 
My wrist is a tad smaller and my AT is 39mm - do you think the RM wears larger than the AT?


----------



## Gray_Panther

I can finally post with my own piece. And i love how the crystal has a slight dome to it.


----------



## fskywalker

issey.miyake said:


> Congrats on the new RM!
> 
> I'd love to get my hands on one too!
> My wrist is a tad smaller and my AT is 39mm - do you think the RM wears larger than the AT?


Thanks! What color is your AT? Some people say lighter dials makes a bigger presence on the wrist than darker ones, everything else being the same.

By the way, there are a few RM's for sale in the forums right now on the 39 mm size and one on the 36 mm size on Ebay


----------



## Ellery

fskywalker said:


> Thanks! What color is your AT? Some people say lighter dials makes a bigger presence on the wrist than darker ones, everything else being the same.
> 
> By the way, there are a few RM's for sale in the forums right now on the 39 mm size and one on the 36 mm size on Ebay


Unfortunately, the 36mm watch on EBay has a "Custom Matte Finish".

Good buy on the ELady RM...especially if you used the 12% coupon. One thing I have recently noticed on the automatic ATs (4) that I have purchased from ELady vs the 36mm RM I bought from Kringkily (on the Omega forum) is that the accuracy can be way off on the ELady watches. ELady allows for up to +/-30 second and most of mine have fallen between 5 and 30 seconds slow (-15 avg). The 36mm RM is dead on accurate however. The nice thing however is that a watch can be serviced but it's impossible to correct a bad polish job and thankfully, ELady does a hell of a good job polishing their watches.


----------



## fskywalker

Ellery said:


> Unfortunately, the 36mm watch on EBay has a "Custom Matte Finish".
> 
> Good buy on the ELady RM...especially if you used the 12% coupon. One thing I have recently noticed on the automatic ATs (4) that I have purchased from ELady vs the 36mm RM I bought from Kringkily (on the Omega forum) is that the accuracy can be way off on the ELady watches. ELady allows for up to +/-30 second and most of mine have fallen between 5 and 30 seconds slow (-15 avg). The 36mm RM is dead on accurate however. The nice thing however is that a watch can be serviced but it's impossible to correct a bad polish job and thankfully, ELady does a hell of a good job polishing their watches.


The 12% cupon expired before I could buy it. The 2504.52 on Ebay, with the custom matte finish, looks pretty cool. Had been looking at it but price is a little more than what I would think it is worth. Its look somewhat resembles the later RM series (40 mm size launched at the same time as the 60th anniversary). I'm mod friendly so would buy something like that for the right price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake

fskywalker said:


> Thanks! What color is your AT? Some people say lighter dials makes a bigger presence on the wrist than darker ones, everything else being the same.
> 
> By the way, there are a few RM's for sale in the forums right now on the 39 mm size and one on the 36 mm size on Ebay


My AT is white - old pic below.

Not the right time to buy for me unfortunately but appreciate the heads up!


----------



## Ellery

fskywalker said:


> The 12% cupon expired before I could buy it. The 2504.52 on Ebay, with the custom matte finish, looks pretty cool. Had been looking at it but price is a little more than what I would think it is worth. Its look somewhat resembles the later RM series (40 mm size launched at the same time as the 60th anniversary). I'm mod friendly so would buy something like that for the right price!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm not a fan of the newer Railmasters (including the trilogy to a lesser extent). I think that if/when a more popular version is released, the 2500 series will gain true collector status and not just the small following of devotees that it has today.

And if you have another $2299 burning a hole in your pocket, Closer (on EBay) has a 2504.70 for sale. :-!


----------



## Paulsky

fskywalker said:


> The 12% cupon expired before I could buy it. The 2504.52 on Ebay, with the custom matte finish, looks pretty cool. Had been looking at it but price is a little more than what I would think it is worth. Its look somewhat resembles the later RM series (40 mm size launched at the same time as the 60th anniversary). I'm mod friendly so would buy something like that for the right price!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations on buying a great watch. From your pictures I would have thought that a 36 mm would have fit you better, but what matters is how it looks to you. Maybe because your wrist is more round the watch doesn't sit as flat and looks bigger than it actually is. In any case enjoy the heck out of it. 
I also noticed that you just sold the 1450 from your Speedmaster. Am I right to assume that that was to fund the RM? Aren't you a bit sad to let it go? Those bracelets are so amazing and so incredibly hard to come by.


----------



## issey.miyake




----------



## fskywalker

Paulsky said:


> Congratulations on buying a great watch. From your pictures I would have thought that a 36 mm would have fit you better, but what matters is how it looks to you. Maybe because your wrist is more round the watch doesn't sit as flat and looks bigger than it actually is. In any case enjoy the heck out of it.
> I also noticed that you just sold the 1450 from your Speedmaster. Am I right to assume that that was to fund the RM? Aren't you a bit sad to let it go? Those bracelets are so amazing and so incredibly hard to come by.


Thanks Paulsky, the funds from the 1450 bracelet will indeed partially fund the RM. The 1450 band is amazing but my 3592.50 spends 99% of the time on leather or Snoopy so decided to sell that one.

I have home a silver 36 mm AT that gifted my daughter and was looking at it over the weekend. I like the smaller size too but thought will give the 39 mm size RM one more try as sold my first one not because of fit, but because it didn't had a date complication (replaced by the 2503.33, which was later sold as well) As you can see I flip watches a lot so if doesn't sings to me will just sell it and look for a 36 mm. :-!


----------



## khd

fskywalker said:


> Yep, that is the one I grabed as looked good and was a full set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving lately to wear most of my watches on leather and already have several Omega 20 mm deployant leather and corduroy (black and blue Snoopy bands) which currently rotate in my other 20 mm watches, plus a few others (most shown below) so am ready to play Barbie / Ken with it lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all those probably the first one to go in is the brown alligator shown below, which came on my gone 2503.33 (on the left below) and is very thin and soft:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey mate nice pickup!

When you get the watch can you post some pics or let us know how the case finish is? I've always shied away from ELady despite some good deals because the listings almost always say "maintenance polish" or something along those lines and then I agonise over the photos which never quite seem to show the brushed finishes on the case properly... I've always thought that there's a good chance the 'polished' line is probably just lost in translation and the photos just aren't that high res but not been game to put it to the test!


----------



## fskywalker

khd said:


> Hey mate nice pickup!
> 
> When you get the watch can you post some pics or let us know how the case finish is? I've always shied away from ELady despite some good deals because the listings almost always say "maintenance polish" or something along those lines and then I agonise over the photos which never quite seem to show the brushed finishes on the case properly... I've always thought that there's a good chance the 'polished' line is probably just lost in translation and the photos just aren't that high res but not been game to put it to the test!


Sure, will do! I have purchased from E Lady several times already and had never felt the watches were over polished / poorly finished. Some people dislike refinished cases / prefer untouched factory finish but I would rather have a properly refinish case over a bruised one (probably the exception would be expensive, trully vintage pieces)

Would say E Lady supplied watches had always, in my case, better physical appearance than what is shown on their pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## khd

fskywalker said:


> Sure, will do! I have purchased from E Lady several times already and had never felt the watches were over polished / poorly finished. Some people dislike refinished cases / prefer untouched factory finish but I would rather have a properly refinish case over a bruised one (probably the exception would be expensive, trully vintage pieces)
> 
> Would say E Lady supplied watches had always, in my case, better physical appearance than what is shown on their pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks mate that is good to know... although quite possibly might cost me in the long run haha :-!


----------



## Ellery

khd said:


> Thanks mate that is good to know... although quite possibly might cost me in the long run haha :-!


Ditto on what FSkywalker said. I have purchased 9 watches from ELady and aesthetically, they have all been better than the pictures.


----------



## khd

Ellery said:


> Ditto on what FSkywalker said. I have purchased 9 watches from ELady and aesthetically, they have all been better than the pictures.


Thanks Ellery that's good to know :-!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## cybercat

'








'


----------



## JasonEdward

Latest addition to the collection...


----------



## Paulsky

The spectacular Railmaster 2503.52


----------



## dosei




----------



## gobigkid

Golf edition


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

Just arrived today.







Omega Railmaster Ref. 2503.52 (39mm)


----------



## Dibbokhan123

38.5mm Black/Grey dial - for sale 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

NotAMomentToLose said:


> Just arrived today.
> View attachment 14125865
> 
> Omega Railmaster Ref. 2503.52 (39mm)


Congrats!

Another 2503.52 delivered today, on steel bracelet:










And on the OEM Alligator leather band from my former 2503.33:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carney0121

Part of my 3 piece rotation


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## rOGERB

I'll play









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Railmaster on Snoopy band










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dosei




----------



## Bobo383

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greg_jns

greg_jns said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> Long time lurker here who finally decided to join the community.
> 
> As this thread consist of many superb photos, I'd like to add my 0.02$ with my brand new acquisition - AT 2502.80.
> Was looking for smaller size (39.2 mm) but it is extremely hard to find one in a proper price to condition ratio. Would love to hear your opinion whether the 42.2 mm looks proper on my wrist.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your feedback.
> 
> View attachment 13616979
> 
> 
> View attachment 13616981
> 
> 
> View attachment 13616983
> 
> 
> View attachment 13616987


Remember my size dilemma? Well, we're 6 months later and on my wrist there is a smaller, 39mm version of Aqua Terra.
"If you are wondering if the watch is too big, it probably is" - once again it turned out to be truth.


----------



## rokman

Every time I change from bracelet to strap I tend to believe that this watch is destined for straps.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

I love my AT especially when the light hits the blue


----------



## noleblooded

AT 8500


----------



## Erauqs

Two of my favorite Omegas in regards to practicality and versatility!


----------



## issey.miyake

From last week! Watch is currently in box for me to reset time and date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## MarcelT

issey.miyake said:


> I love my AT especially when the light hits the blue


Had this AT, after years still loving. Great watch.


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69

AT Blue 38.5mm 8500 calibre on my short holidays.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## micks_address

[IMG


----------



## hchj

Skyfall, anther one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alex_TA

Say no to thirst










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL Jack

First time wearing it with a nato.


----------



## rickpal14

I have had this for 2 days now and so glad I did!! This could be the perfect all around do everything watch...... but it won't keep me from adding more to the collection!!! HAHA


----------



## TXGooner

Here's my Railmaster 60th Anniversary


----------



## TXGooner

double post


----------



## Bobo383

My AT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lukeap69

I love the new navy blue alligator strap!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## carney0121

sATurday


----------



## colonelpurple

Railmaster Silver - Old Radium


----------



## Batchelor22

Finally get to be part of this group, nice to have the dress/sport balance in a single piece.


----------



## Bobo383

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

Just because....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14

My first Omega!!! Definitely not the last. Already looking at a SMP300. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

New owner just picked this up an hour ago. I'm missing it already!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rokman

Sold my grand seiko quartz and bought an 36mm aqua Terra quartz.

Obvious downgrade but I just wanted the blue in my life. Well you know how it goes. 
Also kept the change and I am gonna buy an adjustable clasp for my PO with it.










Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Armstrong

rokman said:


> Sold my grand seiko quartz and bought an 36mm aqua Terra quartz.
> 
> Obvious downgrade but I just wanted the blue in my life. Well you know how it goes.
> Also kept the change and I am gonna buy an adjustable clasp for my PO with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Some may say it's an upgrade.


----------



## andygog

Tyler Armstrong said:


> Some may say it's an upgrade.


I would have said so in the past, but those pictures don't make it look like an upgrade to be honest.

Edit: Just my opinion of course, and they're still both very nice watches.


----------



## Gray_Panther

Aqua









Terra









This watch has already been put to the test and it is awesome! I went through a rapid outside the raft and cliff diving into the water below. Doing a muscle up back into the raft at the end of a rapid. Paddling through rapids and getting blasted the gush of water (that is me at the front with the white sunglasses). And wearing that same watch to all weddings and special events. The perfect sport/dress watch.


----------



## H. E. Pennypacker

Not sure if I'm allowed to say this but I'm considering selling my 36mm Railmaster with B+P, only caveat being I'm London based.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Such a great watch!

Really want to get this one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

After getting used to the look of the 36 on my wrist, I am afraid the the 39 Rail. Will look huge.
Then again maybe it will just feel different.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Bonus Pic my seamasters.
Not a good one though









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Gray_Panther said:


> Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This watch has already been put to the test and it is awesome! I went through a rapid outside the raft and cliff diving into the water below. Doing a muscle up back into the raft at the end of a rapid. Paddling through rapids and getting blasted the gush of water (that is me at the front with the white sunglasses). And wearing that same watch to all weddings and special events. The perfect sport/dress watch.


I'd buy the 41mm version of this watch if not for the colored seconds hand.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954




----------



## watchguy-007

rokman said:


> Sold my grand seiko quartz and bought an 36mm aqua Terra quartz.
> 
> Obvious downgrade but I just wanted the blue in my life. Well you know how it goes.
> Also kept the change and I am gonna buy an adjustable clasp for my PO with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Aqua Terra is a beautiful watch, good choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bck919

Trying out a dark green strap for my AT Railmaster.


----------



## bck919

View attachment 14315691


Trying out a dark green strap for my AT Railmaster.


----------



## rokman

Aqua Terra...

Love the blue sunburst.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Agreed !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Changed to this for the weekend









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Robotechmaster









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

'
Earlier this evening...








'


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## OliverJJ

Without my Railmaster for a few weeks.

Off for regulation at the OB in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## ddaksq




----------



## cybercat

'
Since Friday....








'


----------



## Earl Grey

ddaksq said:


> View attachment 14345623


Looks much better than on the blue strap, IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illumidata

Contributing.


----------



## rokman

In the warm afternoon light


----------



## EightEyes

On vacation for a week, and only brought my Aqua Terra.

Wedding, dinners, playing with the kids, and swimming in the lake all day. No worries.


----------



## ddaksq

Earl Grey said:


> Looks much better than on the blue strap, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep definitely! I like the blue strap that comes with it, but I decided to try the official black rubber strap and I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Earl Grey

ddaksq said:


> Yep definitely! I like the blue strap that comes with it, but I decided to try the official black rubber strap and I was pleasantly surprised.


Would love to see some more photos of your blue black combo, especially close ups where the black looks blacker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

As much as I love this watch, unfortunately it'll be going on the chopping block for financial reasons. I hope I am able to find one as nice down the road.


----------



## colonelpurple

*Omega Seamaster Railmaster in the reeds*
_- Park Hama'ayanot, Nir David, Israel_


----------



## cybercat

'
Dark early this evening...









'


----------



## yessir69




----------



## Theognosis

Enjoying the Railmaster LE on Moonwatch OEM NATO.


----------



## Gray_Panther

AT 220.10.38


----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## gviddy

Great watch for a weekend hike!


----------



## yessir69




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yessir69




----------



## kasemo

On nato....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

On osterich......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Railmaster 2503.52 yesterday afternoon, with 42mm 2500 first generation Planet Ocean...








'


----------



## ptm1nh

A rare sunny day in the Pacific Northwest region.


----------



## OliverJJ

OliverJJ said:


> View attachment 14340651
> 
> 
> Without my Railmaster for a few weeks.
> 
> Off for regulation at the OB in Sydney, Australia.


Back - and now it runs a little faster (about +1 SPD). They did put my bracelet on backwards. I had to go back and they fixed it up (they were a bit embarassed).


----------



## rokman

Giving the Hirsch Medici a second chance.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

And another one.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
On OEM mesh...








'


----------



## ac921ol

ptm1nh said:


> A rare sunny day in the Pacific Northwest region.
> 
> View attachment 14396677


Watch looks loose, is it usually like that on you? Definitely more slack then I like, to each there own.


----------



## kyledemo

Terra today, Aqua this weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc

All these gorgeous pics of ATs with horizontal lines and dates at 6:00 inspired me to post another pic of my old boy -- will be nine years old this November.


----------



## mlfloyd1

Me too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin1910

Raily on a rainy day


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Gray_Panther said:


>


Such a beautiful piece, is this the 38mm?


----------



## puckerth

Benjamin1910 said:


> Raily on a rainy day


Those rain drops were really messing with my eyes before I realized what they were. Thought is was some unique face I hadn't seen before.


----------



## Jale

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Such a beautiful piece, is this the 38mm?


They only make this piece in 38. Wish they had it for 41 as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin1910

puckerth said:


> Benjamin1910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raily on a rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> Those rain drops were really messing with my eyes before I realized what they were. That is was some unique face I hadn't seen before.
Click to expand...

😆


----------



## Ducatiti

Dark tan strap installed..


----------



## rokman

On Grey canvas









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

One more









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Very excited to have this beauty on my wrist!








Also, quick question. The crown on my new AT feels very stiff when I screw it in. It unscrews very easily and nicely, so I am not sure what to make of it. Is this normal for a new AT? Thanks!


----------



## fastfras

AT


----------



## kyledemo

New minimal stitch! Stinking looove this dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69

I posted these on the Seamaster thread. I guess they also belong here. 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

kyledemo said:


> New minimal stitch! Stinking looove this dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo showing the symmetry of the newer models 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

36 mm Railmaster 2504.52 : a true beauty in all bracelet / leather band configurations have tried so far! 
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NTJW

fskywalker said:


> 36 mm Railmaster 2504.52 : a true beauty in all bracelet / leather band configurations have tried so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


One thing I noticed, you REALLY LOVE checkered shirt!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

NTJW said:


> One thing I noticed, you REALLY LOVE checkered shirt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NTJW

I really love my 39mm Two Tone Aqua Terra

Omega's Rose Gold is very subtle, not as red, and I really like it.

I also believe 39mm is the perfect size for any kind of watches.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin1910

fskywalker said:


> 36 mm Railmaster 2504.52 : a true beauty in all bracelet / leather band configurations have tried so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Woow, what a beauty!

I own the 39, but the 36 is my grail!


----------



## rokman

On a brown rios









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Off goes the rios and on comes the Hirsch paul.
I just can't decide...









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doddste

I posted one of these in the Seamaster picture thread, bit figured these pictures would be a better fit here.

I just got my new Golf edition Aqua Terra about a week ago. Most of the pictures I was able to find online really couldn't do it justice, but it looked so good in Omega's advertising photos. Took a chance on it, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## EightEyes

Coming from the morning sun, into a parking garage.

The Aqua Terra is not known for its lume, but it has... some!


----------



## bobmredg8

BobmG8 said:


> I've been wearing Omega watches since I was 14 years old. I'm about to turn 60 in January. This is my latest acquisition and it fits nicely with my '72 Speedmaster and my '00 X-33.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












My Seamaster with a new Archer rubber strap I picked up on Amazon. Super comfortable and holds up great against perspiration. I'm tired of ruining expensive leather straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

NTJW said:


> I really love my 39mm Two Tone Aqua Terra
> 
> Omega's Rose Gold is very subtle, not as red, and I really like it.
> 
> I also believe 39mm is the perfect size for any kind of watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


What make and model is that strap? I have a grey teak dialed AT that I think would look great on that strap.


----------



## NTJW

Burnt said:


> What make and model is that strap? I have a grey teak dialed AT that I think would look great on that strap.


I think it's caramel brown? Bought it from AND2, they have an instagram and website for it! Comes with quick release springbars as well! Highly recommend their straps, but they dont make much new models unfortunately

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jgmvm2087

Love my AT!


----------



## dg8dg7

Doddste said:


> I posted one of these in the Seamaster picture thread, bit figured these pictures would be a better fit here.
> 
> I just got my new Golf edition Aqua Terra about a week ago. Most of the pictures I was able to find online really couldn't do it justice, but it looked so good in Omega's advertising photos. Took a chance on it, and I couldn't be happier.


Wow, kudos on this one! I've never seen that version before but love that subtle green. Such a perfect accent for the dial!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatiti

Still inlove with my 4 year old AT...


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Sold my explorer due to needing a date window, went with the Aqua Terra. I love this thing.


----------



## Jale

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Sold my explorer due to needing a date window, went with the Aqua Terra. I love this thing.
> View attachment 14523185


I'm on the same dilemma... I want the Rolex OP39 white dial, but I know I need a date complication. I just like the proportions more on the Rolex than omega. Also the bracelet tapering is preferable over omegas as well. Still deciding what to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Ducatiti said:


> Still inlove with my 4 year old AT...


I can see why.

René


----------



## Doddste

dg8dg7 said:


> Wow, kudos on this one! I've never seen that version before but love that subtle green. Such a perfect accent for the dial!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


Thanks for for the kind words. I'm kind of a green nerd (my wife says I like my favorite color like a child) and it was surprisingly difficult to find a nice, good looking watch with subtle green accents that would work for most occasions. Plenty of in-your-face green watches (116610LV Hulk), but that wasn't what I was after. This aqua terra fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## NTJW

Feeling abit dressy









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Jale said:


> I'm on the same dilemma... I want the Rolex OP39 white dial, but I know I need a date complication. I just like the proportions more on the Rolex than omega. Also the bracelet tapering is preferable over omegas as well. Still deciding what to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried installing leather straps on the Omega AT yet but I had issues swapping straps on the Rolex due to the case having sharp edges and it would scrape the leather strap almost ruining it. The case of the OP39 and Explorer are the same from what I read and it seemed to fit a little larger due to the lug length. I love the explorer and I plan on getting another but this time I will get one if they remake it in a 36mm or just get an older one. Also looking at the Explorer II if they brought it back in a 40mm.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Jale said:


> I'm on the same dilemma... I want the Rolex OP39 white dial, but I know I need a date complication. I just like the proportions more on the Rolex than omega. Also the bracelet tapering is preferable over omegas as well. Still deciding what to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried installing leather straps on the Omega AT yet but I had issues swapping straps on the Rolex due to the case having sharp edges and it would scrape the leather strap almost ruining it. The case of the OP39 and Explorer are the same from what I read and it seemed to fit a little larger due to the lug length. I love the explorer and I plan on getting another but this time I will get one if they remake it in a 36mm or just get an older one. Also looking at the Explorer II if they brought it back in a 40mm.


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Aquaterra with endlinks?

Haha









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'















'


----------



## rokman

On a blue Mobile. I am NOT sure it works...









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

FFS!! All these posts are making me regret flipping my Railmaster!!


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> FFS!! All these posts are making me regret flipping my Railmaster!!


Dan,

What are your thoughts regarding the 60th Anniversary Railmaster vs. the 2504.52?

If I remember correctly, you're not a fan of the faux patina of the Trilogy models. That aside, if you were to reacquire a Railmaster, would you hunt down another 2504.52 or try the 60th Anniversary model?

René


----------



## solesman

I remember going to an event shortly after getting my Railmaster and comparing it to the trilogy Railmaster. No contest. Mine trumped it in every way. I wouldn't buy another one, but the photos do make me smile 



Titan II said:


> Dan,
> 
> What are your thoughts regarding the 60th Anniversary Railmaster vs. the 2504.52?
> 
> If I remember correctly, you're not a fan of the faux patina of the Trilogy models. That aside, if you were to reacquire a Railmaster, would you hunt down another 2504.52 or try the 60th Anniversary model?
> 
> René


----------



## Ducatiti

Just an update on a four year old AT. It lost some luster as the highly polished parts didn't shine as much compared when it was new.

This is when a $10 jeweler's cloth comes in. This is the one that you use one treated side, then buff it with the other side of the rouge.

Well, the fine scratches are now gone and the polished bezel, lugs, and center links are like new!


----------



## solesman

Looks almost like new! 



Ducatiti said:


> Just an update on a four year old AT. It lost some luster as the highly polished parts didn't shine as much compared when it was new.
> 
> This is when a $10 jeweler's cloth comes in. This is the one that you use one treated side, then buff it with the other side of the rouge.
> 
> Well, the fine scratches are now gone and the polished bezel, lugs, and center links are like new!


----------



## Gray_Panther

Ducatiti said:


> Just an update on a four year old AT. It lost some luster as the highly polished parts didn't shine as much compared when it was new.
> 
> This is when a $10 jeweler's cloth comes in. This is the one that you use one treated side, then buff it with the other side of the rouge.
> 
> Well, the fine scratches are now gone and the polished bezel, lugs, and center links are like new!


Did you tape off the non polished parts or just wiped the whole watch?


----------



## cybercat

'
Sunday afternoon, relax & recharge batteries...








'


----------



## Doddste




----------



## bobmredg8

My AT on a new Omega NATO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69

My Railmaster on 6.5" wrist. It doesn't feel like 40mm.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Jale

lukeap69 said:


> My Railmaster on 6.5" wrist. It doesn't feel like 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Like a 42?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

lukeap69 said:


> My Railmaster on 6.5" wrist. It doesn't feel like 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


You think it feels larger or smaller?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69

Btreichel87 said:


> You think it feels larger or smaller?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It feels smaller.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatiti

Gray_Panther said:


> Did you tape off the non polished parts or just wiped the whole watch?


Sorry for the late reply but I taped off the brushed part of the bracelet. For the bezel and miscellaneous parts, I just folded the cloth to make a pointed tip to polish the small parts.


----------



## up1911fan

8900 AT and a Paw Patrol watch for my little guy.


----------



## Smokedog76

My Aqua Terra

Image removed by Admin: _Rule 8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception.* What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokedog76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## solesman

Another AD visit.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Another AD visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm Dan twosome looking to become a threesome ?


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Hmmm Dan twosome looking to become a threesome ?


Nah 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Another AD visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmmmmmm!!!? What's going on here?!?!

René


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Hmmmmmmmm!!!? What's going on here?!?!
> 
> René


:-d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Haven't posted here in a while....


----------



## Occipital Lobe

First pic of my new AT. I´ll try to take a better picture someday, but this will have to do for now.


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your new AT! Looks great on you. Enjoy in great health.



Occipital Lobe said:


> First pic of my new AT. I´ll try to take a better picture someday, but this will have to do for now.
> 
> View attachment 14618807


----------



## Ross13




----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Railmaster 2503.52 today, & almost a week ...








'


----------



## malern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## solesman

Aqua Terra woes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch44

Just picked up a Railmaster. Loving it so far.


----------



## solesman

Stretch44 said:


> Just picked up a Railmaster. Loving it so far.


Congratulations. Enjoy your RM in great health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

38mm and 41mm AT's with my 42mm PO. Maybe a little too much dial on the 41mm AT for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Sold my explorer due to needing a date window, went with the Aqua Terra. I love this thing.
> View attachment 14523185


That is gorgeous. What reference is it?

I've got a need for an AT brewing and this is my favourite at the moment.


----------



## Btreichel87

solesman said:


> 38mm and 41mm AT's with my 42mm PO. Maybe a little too much dial on the 41mm AT for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with this. 38 is the sweet spot for the AT range for me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Btreichel87 said:


> Agree with this. 38 is the sweet spot for the AT range for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


41 looks huge in comparison. Dwarves the PO too despite a having a smaller case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

Railmaster XXL 2806.52.37


----------



## Jale

LDoc said:


> Railmaster XXL 2806.52.37
> 
> View attachment 14640879


Woa small seconds? Never seen that before!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

that watch is huge and yet it looks perfect on you, nice!!!!


----------



## solesman

Yep. First person I've seen who can pull it off!



rokman said:


> that watch is huge and yet it looks perfect on you, nice!!!!


----------



## LDoc

.


----------



## LDoc

solesman said:


> Yep. First person I've seen who can pull it off!


My 225 mm wrist makes big watches a must for me.


----------



## solesman

LDoc said:


> My 225 mm wrist makes big watches a must for me.


That's a big wrist! 49mm across that RM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

solesman said:


> That's a big wrist! 49mm across that RM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if it's 46x49 it's more manageable, wristwise, than the 42x51 of the legend diver.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

solesman said:


> That's a big wrist! 49mm across that RM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The RM XXL is 49 mm diameter and the lug-to-lug is 56 mm. For my wrist, I am looking for 44 mm diameter watches with at least a lug-to-lug of 52 mm. A lot of great watches don't meet that requirement, but then again a lot of interesting watches do.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I checked one of these out (again) yesterday, and while I really like this color and combo, I think I like the white face with black rubber strap more. Unfortunately that combination only comes in 38mm. I'll eventually own an AT I think.

The lights in the OB were so bright and harsh, which I don't think helps show how nice this watch is. Also makes for a terrible picture.


----------



## geckobros

The Boys.


----------



## geckobros

Rice and Gravy said:


> I checked one of these out (again) yesterday, and while I really like this color and combo, I think I like the white face with black rubber strap more. Unfortunately that combination only comes in 38mm. I'll eventually own an AT I think.
> 
> The lights in the OB were so bright and harsh, which I don't think helps show how nice this watch is. Also makes for a terrible picture.


The lights in those stores make almost all watches look terrible in my opinion. The only watches that I have seen look good in the store are those that are a flat color. The Tudor Pelagos blue for example.


----------



## solesman

That looks great on you. It's annoying that certain colour ways are only available in one size though!



Rice and Gravy said:


> I checked one of these out (again) yesterday, and while I really like this color and combo, I think I like the white face with black rubber strap more. Unfortunately that combination only comes in 38mm. I'll eventually own an AT I think.
> 
> The lights in the OB were so bright and harsh, which I don't think helps show how nice this watch is. Also makes for a terrible picture.


----------



## solesman

You need the white dial with orange seconds hand now 



geckobros said:


> The Boys.
> View attachment 14648133


----------



## geckobros

solesman said:


> You need the white dial with orange seconds hand now


So tempting lol -- The wave (ugliest photographed watch I have ever seen and one of the most beautiful in person) started this happy mess.. Wife finished it with, "Well, if you can't decide between the black or blue, get them both." ?!?! -- "Hell yeah!"


----------



## solesman

geckobros said:


> So tempting lol -- The wave (ugliest photographed watch I have ever seen and one of the most beautiful in person) started this happy mess.. Wife finished it with, "Well, if you can't decide between the black or blue, get them both." ?!?! -- "Hell yeah!"


I tried the wave version a while back. Much nicer in person 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianrbenton

Rice and Gravy said:


> I checked one of these out (again) yesterday, and while I really like this color and combo, I think I like the white face with black rubber strap more. Unfortunately that combination only comes in 38mm. I'll eventually own an AT I think.
> 
> The lights in the OB were so bright and harsh, which I don't think helps show how nice this watch is. Also makes for a terrible picture.


I'm looking to move off my aqua terra if you're ever interested.


----------



## solesman

geckobros said:


> So tempting lol -- The wave (ugliest photographed watch I have ever seen and one of the most beautiful in person) started this happy mess.. Wife finished it with, "Well, if you can't decide between the black or blue, get them both." ?!?! -- "Hell yeah!"


And your wife is clearly a keeper too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Tried out both sizes of AT again today...

41mm










38mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

solesman said:


> Tried out both sizes of AT again today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 41 makes the case a better proportion. The 38 makes it like a hockey puck imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

solesman said:


> That looks great on you. It's annoying that certain colour ways are only available in one size though!


The 41 is what I will likely go with. It just felt better on wrist and is the size I am more used to with my other watches. Plus I really want the quick set hour feature for traveling, which I do a lot. But yeah, I wish they had the full color range and straps available in both sizes. 


solesman said:


> I tried the wave version a while back. Much nicer in person
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% agree. The new Olympic version with that pattern looks great in person but in pictures looks very busy. Too busy.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Jale said:


> The 41 makes the case a better proportion. The 38 makes it like a hockey puck imo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had a few 38mm watches that were 45/46mm lug to lug and 13mm tall and it is kind of awkward proportions, at least when not on a bracelet. That helps a lot IMO.

That being said, both look really good on your wrist solesman.


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Yep. First person I've seen who can pull it off!


Agree Dan! I once tried an XXL at my local boutique and was masive, not for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Dan the 38 looks better, less dial. But I also had problems with the overall proportions, it just didn‘t look right. So I ended up with the 41 - which I sold because it was too big for my wrist.


----------



## Titan II

Hey Dan! I hope you don't mind, but I put your 2 pictures in a collage. I just found it easier to compare the watches and sizes that way.









As for an opinion;

I think they both look good on you, so you could go either way. If I was forced to choose one for you I would have to go with the 38mm.

However, I know you don't care too much for thick watches so, taking that into account, I think you'll be happiest with the 41mm.

Best of luck with your decision. As you mentioned in a different thread...take your time.

René


----------



## solesman

Jale said:


> The 41 makes the case a better proportion. The 38 makes it like a hockey puck imo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely agree. Partly why I sold on my Skyfall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Agree Dan! I once tried an XXL at my local boutique and was masive, not for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Being a white dial makes it looks even bigger, but in all honesty it doesn't look too bad actually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> Hey Dan! I hope you don't mind, but I put your 2 pictures in a collage. I just found it easier to compare the watches and sizes that way.
> 
> View attachment 14651271
> 
> 
> As for an opinion;
> 
> I think they both look good on you, so you could go either way. If I was forced to choose one for you I would have to go with the 38mm.
> 
> However, I know you don't care too much for thick watches so, taking that into account, I think you'll be happiest with the 41mm.
> 
> Best of luck with your decision. As you mentioned in a different thread...take your time.
> 
> René


Hey Rene,

Thanks for doing that. It is much easier to compare now. In the AD yesterday every person in there (customers and staff) all agreed that 41 although larger looked better on my wrist. The 38 looks dressier, but I'm not really a dressy guy so the 41 is looking a better option. I will keep pondering 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

I chose the 41 because it was the sportier look and had better proportions. And from the side as in the pics it looks totally OK. But you normally look at a watch from the top, and there the 41 loses on small wrists because the dial is so large. I had no lug overhang but at least 3/4 of the wrist disappearing behind a dial.
Dan, maybe back to a 36mm RM after all? ;-)


----------



## fskywalker

Sloopjohnb said:


> Dan, maybe back to a 36mm RM after all? ;-)


The doors of the 36 mm Railmaster club are always open for Dan! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kiwi71

Jale said:


> The 41 makes the case a better proportion. The 38 makes it like a hockey puck imo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was in the market for an AT last year. I also tried the 41 (too big for my 6.5" wrist) and the 38, which I agree was way too thick.

Maybe this has been mentioned before in the 1800+ posts, I haven't read them all, but I ended up drawn to the 39mm 2500 caliber AT. It just fit me so much better than the newer models. It's much thinner, definitely not a hockey puck. I think anyone who's struggling with this dilemma should give it a look. You can still find plenty of these in fantastic condition and you might even save a few bucks.

Here's my 2503.80:














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

kiwi71 said:


> I was in the market for an AT last year. I also tried the 41 (too big for my 6.5" wrist) and the 38, which I agree was way too thick.
> 
> Maybe this has been mentioned before in the 1800+ posts, I haven't read them all, but I ended up drawn to the 39mm 2500 caliber AT. It just fit me so much better than the newer models. It's much thinner, definitely not a hockey puck. I think anyone who's struggling with this dilemma should give it a look. You can still find plenty of these in fantastic condition and you might even save a few bucks.
> 
> Here's my 2503.80:
> View attachment 14653413
> View attachment 14653411
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funnily enough, I owned that exact watch back in 2011. I love it, but the lack of lume bugs me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> The doors of the 36 mm Railmaster club are always open for Dan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A super watch, but I find it a little plain (I know that is part of its charm)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer

38mm on dark brown alligator


----------



## JasonEdward

My AT from the rear.......


----------



## 5959HH

Over the weekend I switched from OEM SS bracelet to this Greg Stevens Design 20/20 Crazy Horse II custom strap that more or less gave me a completely new watch.


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944

Drucifer said:


> 38mm on dark brown alligator


Very Nice AT !! Love the white dial !!!


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944

Drucifer said:


> 38mm on dark brown alligator


Very Nice AT !! Love the white dial !!!


----------



## solesman

Can we see it from the front too? 



JasonEdward said:


> My AT from the rear.......
> View attachment 14655141


----------



## rtdavid1613

Just got a new rubber strap for my AT with orange stitching that goes perfectly with the orange accents on the dial!!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Nicely done!



rtdavid1613 said:


> Just got a new rubber strap for my AT with orange stitching that goes perfectly with the orange accents on the dial!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Nicely done!


Nice! The orange and the bumblebee versions are my favorites; too bad they don't come on the 38.5 mm size

Here few pictures of the bumblebee on my wrist from my local OB:




























And compared to a 38.5mm AT:



















Previously owned both sizes; know the 41 mm fits, but prefer the 38.5mm size on this one as feel the AT should fit more as a dress watch than a bigger, sport watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Really depends on how you view the AT. It really covers the dressy or sporty look depending on what you prefer. Agree both look good. Where as I see the Railmaster as a more suitable dress style especially in 36mm I prefer the AT in 41mm due to it's thickness to diameter ratio with the 38mm.



fskywalker said:


> Nice! The orange and the bumblebee versions are my favorites; too bad they don't come on the 38.5 mm size
> 
> Here few pictures of the bumblebee on my wrist from my local OB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And compared to a 38.5mm AT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previously owned both sizes; know the 41 mm fits, but prefer the 38.5mm size on this one as feel the AT should fit more as a dress watch than a bigger, sport watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lou P




----------



## Gray_Panther

Ducatiti said:


> Sorry for the late reply but I taped off the brushed part of the bracelet. For the bezel and miscellaneous parts, I just folded the cloth to make a pointed tip to polish the small parts.


No problem! Just wasn't sure if I could hit the brushed part or not with the cloth. Your watch looks literally brand new in the photos!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## sf16

RM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## navjing0614

This beauty today.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I just got this today and I am in love.


----------



## solesman

Beautiful watch! Enjoy in the greatest of health 



Rice and Gravy said:


> I just got this today and I am in love.


----------



## solesman

Beautiful watch! Enjoy in the greatest of health 



Rice and Gravy said:


> I just got this today and I am in love.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Gorgeous, huge congrats


----------



## fskywalker

Rice and Gravy said:


> I just got this today and I am in love.


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## navjing0614

Cold morning in H town.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

One of the many things I am impressed with so far is how well and small this wears relative to it's dimensions. It really doesn't look or feel 41mm x 13.2mm. Due to the curved lugs and 47mm lug to lug length i sits very low on the wrist, much different than any 13mm watch I've owned.


----------



## solesman

Fits perfectly! I may well have to get the rubber strap when I get the AT. I'm guessing either grey or blue would work? 



Rice and Gravy said:


> One of the many things I am impressed with so far is how well and small this wears relative to it's dimensions. It really doesn't look or feel 41mm x 13.2mm. Due to the curved lugs and 47mm lug to lug length i sits very low on the wrist, much different than any 13mm watch I've owned.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

You definitely should! It's best fitting, most comfortable rubber strap I have ever owned, and I think either the grey or blue would look good on the Skyfall you are after.


----------



## OBB1044

And how much and where to get rubber strap? I tried on omega web site but there are only nato strap... And how much it cost when bought separately?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I can't comment on costs, but I'd suggest contacting your nearest Omega Boutique about buying the strap. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy




----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jeelan

Just purchased these recently...

The gold markers is what got me... they contrast beautifully against the dark dial and stainless steel case, bezel and bracelet.

The black dial version has rose gold markers, the blue dial version has yellow gold markers. The blue dial is a lot more subtle whereas the wave pattern is a bit more prominent on the black but still disappears under certain light....


----------



## cybercat

'
Trying my 2503.52 on Oris 'tropic' strap ...

















Very comfy indeed - ' ... almost like no strap at all ' :-!
'


----------



## solesman

cybercat said:


> '
> Trying my 2503.52 on Oris 'tropic' strap ...
> 
> View attachment 14726091
> 
> 
> View attachment 14726093
> 
> 
> Very comfy indeed - ' ... almost like no strap at all ' :-!
> '


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Wish I had a better camera!









New strap, black leather with white stitching and quick release pins.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Laid up in bed sick on NYE binging Peaky Blinders









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Rice and Gravy said:


> Laid up in bed sick on NYE binging Peaky Blinders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Feel better!!

Rene


----------



## Tka92

Btreichel87 said:


> Agree with this. 38 is the sweet spot for the AT range for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Me too, the 38 and 39s are definitely the best proportioned of the ATs IMO!

Sendt fra min ELE-L29 med Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

39mm AT 2503.80










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My 41mm AT. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Same one different shoes 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

An old shot of the departed 36mm Railmaster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Burnt




----------



## cybercat

'
Railmaster 2503.52 on OEM barenia deployant ...


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## solesman

imranbecks said:


>


True to your word 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

solesman said:


> True to your word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost forgot how good it looks....


----------



## solesman

imranbecks said:


> I almost forgot how good it looks....


That blue vertical teak..... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Sloopjohnb

Before people start wondering whether Omega only makes blue ATs :-d


----------



## imranbecks

Sloopjohnb said:


> Before people start wondering whether Omega only makes blue ATs :-d


Hmmm... That's nice but it's the trilogy Omega Seamaster 300.... Wrong thread? :think:


----------



## Sloopjohnb

oops, I believed I was in the WRUW megathread and made an incredibly smart remark.Carry on guys, here is a pic of my long gone AT


----------



## fiskadoro

Silver Railmaster


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Haf

View attachment EeeXvgD.jpg


----------



## fskywalker

AT Good Planet Ti










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Titan II

I finally get to join in the fun on this thread. Picked up my new Railmaster on Sunday;

















Have a good weekend, all!

René


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> I finally get to join in the fun on this thread. Picked up my new Railmaster on Sunday;
> 
> View attachment 14790193
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790199
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend, all!
> 
> René


Great shots Rene! How's the first week been? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rokman

Mhutch said:


>


Nice strap, what is it?
The watch is nice also.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Great shots Rene! How's the first week been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dan!!
> 
> The first week has been unbelievable. Not only am I mesmerized by the beauty of the Railmaster, but I'm astounded at the accuracy.
> 
> Now, I knew what a looker it was from pictures and from seeing it at the AD, but taking the plastic off and getting to explore it's beauty every day has given me an even greater appreciation of what OMEGA has created. The minimalist design of the "tropical" dial, and it's contrasting "aged" lume and white Arabic numerals is stunning in it's simplicity. The bracelet is sublime, and a nice change from the pcl bracelet if my SM300MC.
> 
> I was aware of OMEGA's claims regarding the accuracy of the new Master Chronometer movements, and I did have a look at my Railmaster's METAS test numbers on their website, but it's another thing altogether to actually experience the accuracy.
> 
> The watch was set at the AD last Sunday at around noon. Aside from the first 2 days on which I wore the Railmaster both days, I've been alternating day to day with the 300MC. When not on the wrist I keep it crown down on the night stand. As of this morning it is running +2 seconds. And I don't mean +2 seconds per day. I'm talking +2 seconds over the whole week. I've never had a watch this accurate before.
> 
> So, to answer your question, the first week has been very enjoyable...to say the least. Thank you for asking.
> 
> And how about you? How is it having the Skyfall AT back in the stable?
> 
> René
> 
> Almost forgot the obligatory picture;


----------



## solesman

The Trilogy RM charm really comes from the simplicity of the design. The dial has just the right amount going on and the domed sapphire really makes for much interest.I can't comment on bracelet quality and how it feels as I never touched the bracelet of my Seamaster 300. I look forward to seeing some strap shots soon 

Yep the accuracy is pretty amazing, but you seemed to have scored a really accurate one. Mine gained 1 second per day. Still nothing to moan about mind you! :-d

When you get your Speedy back, you'll have your very own trilogy. You'll have to post a collection photo then.

The Skyfall? Love it! When I look at it, I wonder how the hell I managed to sell it in the first place. It has so much to enjoy when looking at the dial. Just beautiful and it wears so good on my wrist 



Titan II said:


> solesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots Rene! How's the first week been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dan!!
> 
> The first week has been unbelievable. Not only am I mesmerized by the beauty of the Railmaster, but I'm astounded at the accuracy.
> 
> Now, I knew what a looker it was from pictures and from seeing it at the AD, but taking the plastic off and getting to explore it's beauty every day has given me an even greater appreciation of what OMEGA has created. The minimalist design of the "tropical" dial, and it's contrasting "aged" lume and white Arabic numerals is stunning in it's simplicity. The bracelet is sublime, and a nice change from the pcl bracelet if my SM300MC.
> 
> I was aware of OMEGA's claims regarding the accuracy of the new Master Chronometer movements, and I did have a look at my Railmaster's METAS test numbers on their website, but it's another thing altogether to actually experience the accuracy.
> 
> The watch was set at the AD last Sunday at around noon. Aside from the first 2 days on which I wore the Railmaster both days, I've been alternating day to day with the 300MC. When not on the wrist I keep it crown down on the night stand. As of this morning it is running +2 seconds. And I don't mean +2 seconds per day. I'm talking +2 seconds over the whole week. I've never had a watch this accurate before.
> 
> So, to answer your question, the first week has been very enjoyable...to say the least. Thank you for asking.
> 
> And how about you? How is it having the Skyfall AT back in the stable?
> 
> René
> 
> Almost forgot the obligatory picture;
> 
> View attachment 14798365
Click to expand...


----------



## Titan II

I really miss my Speedmaster. I can't wait to get it back. I will definitely post a "trilogy" picture once it arrives. That's why I wanted so desperately to get it back before my birthday.

Yeah, when I heard that you'd move your Skyfall on I was surprised, to say the least. I try to be supportive of the decisions people make, but I was definitely asking myself, "What the heck is he thinking?". LOL I'm really happy you have it back in the collection.

Rene



solesman said:


> The Trilogy RM charm really comes from the simplicity of the design. The dial has just the right amount going on and the domed sapphire really makes for much interest.I can't comment on bracelet quality and how it feels as I never touched the bracelet of my Seamaster 300. I look forward to seeing some strap shots soon
> 
> Yep the accuracy is pretty amazing, but you seemed to have scored a really accurate one. Mine gained 1 second per day. Still nothing to moan about mind you! :-d
> 
> When you get your Speedy back, you'll have your very own trilogy. You'll have to post a collection photo then.
> 
> The Skyfall? Love it! When I look at it, I wonder how the hell I managed to sell it in the first place. It has so much to enjoy when looking at the dial. Just beautiful and it wears so good on my wrist


----------



## solesman

It's been a good while now Rene. Hopefully not too much monger to wait

Yep I was younger and foolish and unaware of what I had.....



Titan II said:


> I really miss my Speedmaster. I can't wait to get it back. I will definitely post a "trilogy" picture once it arrives. That's why I wanted so desperately to get it back before my birthday.
> 
> Yeah, when I heard that you'd move your Skyfall on I was surprised, to say the least. I try to be supportive of the decisions people make, but I was definitely asking myself, "What the heck is he thinking?". LOL I'm really happy you have it back in the collection.
> 
> Rene
> 
> 
> 
> solesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Trilogy RM charm really comes from the simplicity of the design. The dial has just the right amount going on and the domed sapphire really makes for much interest.I can't comment on bracelet quality and how it feels as I never touched the bracelet of my Seamaster 300. I look forward to seeing some strap shots soon
> 
> Yep the accuracy is pretty amazing, but you seemed to have scored a really accurate one. Mine gained 1 second per day. Still nothing to moan about mind you! :-d
> 
> When you get your Speedy back, you'll have your very own trilogy. You'll have to post a collection photo then.
> 
> The Skyfall? Love it! When I look at it, I wonder how the hell I managed to sell it in the first place. It has so much to enjoy when looking at the dial. Just beautiful and it wears so good on my wrist
Click to expand...


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> It's been a good while now Rene. Hopefully not too much monger to wait


Right you are, Dan. I just received a call from my AD that my Speedy should be available for pick-up tomorrow. I'll swing in there on Saturday when I have time to give the watch a good going over before J leave the store.

This is the first watch I've sent to OMEGA for service. Excited to see the result.

René


----------



## imranbecks

Nice to see it back!


----------



## fskywalker

Good Planet AT on Jean Rousseau blue cordura


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

AT 41mm.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## mtnmvr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc

Back from the Swatch Service Center and with a new Blackstone Valley Louisiana alligator strap.


----------



## kylini

Just got one yesterday! Snagged this 2518.30 on reddit as my "dressier" interview watch. I wanted something classier than my daily Marathon GSAR, but not so fancy that it was inappropriate (scientists in my field rarely wear anything fancier than this).


----------



## cybercat

'
Trying new shoes on my 2503.52

















Vintage Gray Waxed Denim from Andrea at Martú Leather in Chile, arrived far quicker than expected
'


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Hump day.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

It's a red t-shirt kind of day.


----------



## orangenSaft

Fresh from a full spa treatment (the watch, not me).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## balagee




----------



## balagee

sry double


----------



## navjing0614

Again. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Dan! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great combo Francisco! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

Some morning snow in PA.


----------



## Titan II

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great combo indeed!

Is that the OMEGA barenia leather strap?

Rene


----------



## fskywalker

Titan II said:


> Great combo indeed!
> 
> Is that the OMEGA barenia leather strap?
> 
> Rene


Yes René, is the First Omega in Space (FOIS) barenia band Reference 98000409 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lacticacidjunky




----------



## Titan II

fskywalker said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great combo indeed!
> 
> Is that the OMEGA barenia leather strap?
> 
> Rene
> 
> 
> 
> Yes René, is the First Omega in Space (FOIS) barenia band Reference 98000409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

Thanks Francisco!

Hmm...19mm lug width?









I have a watch with 19mm lugs;









René


----------



## fskywalker

Titan II said:


> Thanks Francisco!
> 
> Hmm...19mm lug width?
> 
> View attachment 14840833
> 
> 
> I have a watch with 19mm lugs;
> 
> View attachment 14840805
> 
> 
> René


Yes René the FOIS band is 19 MM lugs 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LDoc




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OptiUK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## afarrell85




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> '
> View attachment 14849053
> 
> '


Another beautiful photo.

René


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## balagee




----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Was able to take advantage of the quick set hour hand today on a quick work trip to the San Diego/La Jolla area.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hyjadenlee

My keeper Aqua Terra Skyfall!









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Wish I had the photography to make my 'Skyfall' AT look as good. Great shot!



hyjadenlee said:


> My keeper Aqua Terra Skyfall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyjadenlee

solesman said:


> Wish I had the photography to make my 'Skyfall' AT look as good. Great shot!


Thanks! Just a new phone camera and good lighting in my car haha.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## kylini

Here are some sunlight shots to show how it reflects light. Just sent it off for gaskets and pressure testing, and hopefully an extra bracelet link if they can find one.


----------



## cybercat

'
Only empty vessels ...








'


----------



## GSY

have the same 8500 in white (opaline) and love it. Enjoy yours.


----------



## Kott007

Chrono


----------



## lukeap69

Love my new Vlad fabric strap.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## holohike

Picked up this second hand, loving it but need get a couple of links for the bracelet as it is a bit tight.

Lovely dial and a classy watch.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I had no idea that this thread existed:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'








Weird pattern on my Railmaster 2503 crystal (resembles overhead mini-spots?) reflected by mini-tiles on the wall, all from 1 single overhead light ... ' :think:
'


----------



## imranbecks

Bottoms up.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Good afternoon









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys

Love the AT!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Dougiebaby

imranbecks said:


> Bottoms up.


Props to you, Imranbecks, for the love you have of your AT. I owned one previously and noticed your posts, pics, and videos on YouTube. It seems like you love your AT as much today as you did when you first acquired it - I really respect that. Too many people here, including me, are always searching for the next piece instead of truly enjoying the pieces we have. Kudos to you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatcar2012

Black AT150 is accurate, durable and all rounder. It stays as long time on my wrist as Explorer 114270.


----------



## imranbecks

Dougiebaby said:


> Props to you, Imranbecks, for the love you have of your AT. I owned one previously and noticed your posts, pics, and videos on YouTube. It seems like you love your AT as much today as you did when you first acquired it - I really respect that. Too many people here, including me, are always searching for the next piece instead of truly enjoying the pieces we have. Kudos to you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice of you to say that. I'm flattered. Well the watch was my grail for quite a while till I finally got it 3 yrs ago. And there is no hiding the fact that I still love it the same way today as when I first got it years ago. With that blue dial, how can i not? :-d

Now I'm overseas in Doha, didn't bring along my AT. Not gonna lie, I do miss it. But my Seamaster 300 is doing its job well to fill the void :-!


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys

This thread makes me want the rail master too. Man this is never ending. Ha.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jason Bourne

If anyone or knows anyone selling Skyfall 38.5 let me know! I’m so jealous of pics!


----------



## PRabbit

Love my AT. New favorite piece I have. Along with its twin Grand Seiko.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

kiwi71 said:


> I was in the market for an AT last year. I also tried the 41 (too big for my 6.5" wrist) and the 38, which I agree was way too thick.
> 
> Maybe this has been mentioned before in the 1800+ posts, I haven't read them all, but I ended up drawn to the 39mm 2500 caliber AT. It just fit me so much better than the newer models. It's much thinner, definitely not a hockey puck. I think anyone who's struggling with this dilemma should give it a look. You can still find plenty of these in fantastic condition and you might even save a few bucks.
> 
> Here's my 2503.80:
> View attachment 14653413
> View attachment 14653411
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 months later... I'm on the hunt for this watch... but not easy to find in a good condition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Jale said:


> 3 months later... I'm on the hunt for this watch... but not easy to find in a good condition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check Japanese shops like closer and elady

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

I checked elady and they don’t have it. Closer does, but wasn’t too sure because I never bought a watch through them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Jale said:


> I checked elady and they don't have it. Closer does, but wasn't too sure because I never bought a watch through them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a seamaster 2254 fromCloser and it came as described. I got my Railmaster from Richtime and had a good experience with them as well. Note that closer accepts PayPal but Richtkme does not.

Both purchases were phenomenal deals when Rakuten had huge cashback percentages (seems like those days are gone).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

rokman said:


> Check Japanese shops like closer and elady
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Crown and caliber also has one but i see some dent/dings on the bezel and it's way more expensive than Closer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I bought a seamaster 2254 fromCloser and it came as described. I got my Railmaster from Richtime and had a good experience with them as well. Note that closer accepts PayPal but Richtkme does not.
> 
> Both purchases were phenomenal deals when Rakuten had huge cashback percentages (seems like those days are gone).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have to take the watches for service when you received them? Or do they do it with warranty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

Jale said:


> 3 months later... I'm on the hunt for this watch... but not easy to find in a good condition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a nice one a few weeks ago for sale by watchvaultnyc. If you haven't already, set an alert on WatchRecon for the reference. A good one will eventually pop up. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Jale said:


> Did you have to take the watches for service when you received them? Or do they do it with warranty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have been running fine so I haven't gotten them serviced. Probably should soon though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8

can anyone confirm for me the thickness of 220.12.38.20.02.001 (white dial aqua terra in 38mm with calibre 8800)? online i see mostly 13.2mm but some people tell me 12.5mm. and if anyone happens to know the weight of watch head only, that would be very helpful. contemplating a huge purchase to join your club!


----------



## Mikefable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8

Scofield8 said:


> can anyone confirm for me the thickness of 220.12.38.20.02.001 (white dial aqua terra in 38mm with calibre 8800)? online i see mostly 13.2mm but some people tell me 12.5mm. and if anyone happens to know the weight of watch head only, that would be very helpful. contemplating a huge purchase to join your club!


If anyone was curious I went into an omega boutique today and had them measure it...it came out to 12.5mm thick. Beautiful watch in person. However, I ended up buying it from jomashop instead, 3.6k as opposed to 6.1k from omega after taxes. A savings of 2.5k was too much for me to not at least gamble on it working out


----------



## fskywalker

Scofield8 said:


> If anyone was curious I went into an omega boutique today and had them measure it...it came out to 12.5mm thick. Beautiful watch in person. However, I ended up buying it from jomashop instead, 3.6k as opposed to 6.1k from omega after taxes. A savings of 2.5k was too much for me to not at least gamble on it working out


Congrats! Don't blame you buying elsewhere as that's a big $$ difference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Haf

AT


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'









RM 2503 on Ω Barenia deployant
'


----------



## kylini

Finally got my Aqua Terra back from service. I had them replace the gaskets and pressure test the watch, and also got an extra bracelet link. It’s nice knowing it’s safe around water.


----------



## Jale

kylini said:


> Finally got my Aqua Terra back from service. I had them replace the gaskets and pressure test the watch, and also got an extra bracelet link. It's nice knowing it's safe around water. ?


I don't see this dial color a lot. Can you provide more photos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

Jale said:


> kylini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my Aqua Terra back from service. I had them replace the gaskets and pressure test the watch, and also got an extra bracelet link. It's nice knowing it's safe around water. ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see this dial color a lot. Can you provide more photos
Click to expand...

My post history is pretty much nothing but photos of this silver guy.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## OBB1044

I just don't understand where I got all hairline scratches on bazel. It seems like my sleeves mange to scratch bazel. Lucky those are just light scratches which are easily polished so I don't worry but just mention it as I don't understand from where they are coming from... Anyway I enjoy this watch every day I put it on my wrist.


----------



## scheissestadt

Here’s a challenge for Skyfall blue AT owners: there are a lot of great pics showing it as a deep blue and icy steel masterpiece, which is how it usually looks, but in some real-life lights I swear it looks stunningly greenish (in the blue-green dial) and yellowish (in the the “white” gold indices). However I can never capture it in photograph. Has anyone successfully snapped a pic of it as its green-gold alter ego (without major post-processing adjustment)?


----------



## imranbecks

scheissestadt said:


> Here's a challenge for Skyfall blue AT owners: there are a lot of great pics showing it as a deep blue and icy steel masterpiece, which is how it usually looks, but in some real-life lights I swear it looks stunningly greenish (in the blue-green dial) and yellowish (in the the "white" gold indices). However I can never capture it in photograph. Has anyone successfully snapped a pic of it as its green-gold alter ego (without major post-processing adjustment)?


Lighting around the watch plays a big part in making the dial come alive and look like a different shade....


----------



## kiwi71

AT2500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyy101

Trying to decide between the blue and grey! Have. A blue watch already but the blue is stunning as well as the grey.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Go with blue!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

Golden hour in my Miata.


----------



## Mikefable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

When in doubt, go blue. Vertical teak is preferred :-d


----------



## kylini

Pfft. I shoot at whatever angle I want.


----------



## imranbecks

kylini said:


> Pfft. I shoot at whatever angle I want.


Ok. But when I said vertical, I meant the teak dial, as opposed to the horizontal teak of the newer AT's :-d


----------



## Scofield8

joined your club today! timing it tmrw and then wearing the next day, too excited!

but is it just me or is it a bit difficult to hand wind? the crown is small and in position 1 it doesn't turn too smoothly


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## freshweasley76

Scofield8 said:


> View attachment 14939047
> 
> 
> joined your club today! timing it tmrw and then wearing the next day, too excited!
> 
> but is it just me or is it a bit difficult to hand wind? the crown is small and in position 1 it doesn't turn too smoothly


Congratulations! I have the exact same one. Beautiful.

Yes, you're right - winding it is a pain. Well. Too bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8

giorgio.ap9 said:


> Congratulations! I have the exact same one. Beautiful.
> 
> Yes, you're right - winding it is a pain. Well. Too bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


luckily i don't anticipate it spending much time off the wrist!


----------



## gamechannel

Just arrived today.


----------



## gamechannel

Delete


----------



## Scofield8

Any casual strap suggestions? 19mm is hard to find. I'm liking elastic straps lately, but the lugs rub against the 20mm straps, wearing it down









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gamechannel

Scofield8 said:


> Any casual strap suggestions? 19mm is hard to find. I'm liking elastic straps lately, but the lugs rub against the 20mm straps, wearing it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


https://www.martuleather.com/
Andrea can make you a custom strap.


----------



## kylini

New sweater and top down driving!


----------



## bobmredg8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Scofield8 said:


> Any casual strap suggestions? 19mm is hard to find. I'm liking elastic straps lately, but the lugs rub against the 20mm straps, wearing it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


The Omega Barenia band of the First Omega in Space (FOIS) is 19 mm size (reference 98000409); here on my Good Planet AT:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## nyy101

She just came in..can’t stop staring such a beauty! Love this watch.


----------



## bobmredg8

I picked up the Omega rubber strap on eBay at a great price. I bent a couple of spring bars to make it fit. I really like it.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl085

My one day old AT!


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sigh!


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## irish0625

Just put my Railmaster on a strap, it's like having completely a new watch!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Took a photo passing through some neon on my way home.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

BigAl085 said:


> My one day old AT!


I tried this configuration on at my AD, I wish I had the funds to buy this one also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

On hirsch Pure









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frankieg

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very handsome wtach  What size is it please?


----------



## frankieg

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very handsome wtach  What size is it please?


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

frankieg said:


> Very handsome wtach  What size is it please?


Thanks! It's the 39mm 2503.52.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl085

This one has barely left my wrist since it arrived, loving it so far.


----------



## rokman

My raily on my PO bracelet with adjustable clasp.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I love this watch. Except for a few hours here and there I have worn it constantly for about 3 weeks and it is +1.5spd.


----------



## fskywalker

rokman said:


> My raily on my PO bracelet with adjustable clasp.


Cool upgrade! thought about doing the same with a Speedmaster 1564/975 or a 1565/976 19mm band, not sure if the end links would match the holes on the 19 mm RM though


----------



## Jetguy87

Slow Monday at the office -- er, guest bedroom....


----------



## GMC

Do you guys have scratches on polished parts of Aqua Terras and Railmasters? In my case they are all hairline but I don't know where I got them. Never hit anything or bump


----------



## imranbecks

Terra. Aqua Terra.


----------



## solesman

Amazing sunburst dial on the 2500 AT 



Jetguy87 said:


> Slow Monday at the office -- er, guest bedroom....
> 
> View attachment 14992973


----------



## Jetguy87

solesman said:


> Amazing sunburst dial on the 2500 AT


Thanks b-) It's really amazing what some good lighting can do with this dial!


----------



## solesman

Jetguy87 said:


> Thanks b-) It's really amazing what some good lighting can do with this dial!


Agreed. When I owned one it was really tough to photograph!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

solesman said:


> Agreed. When I owned one it was really tough to photograph!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been eyeing the AT2500. Haven't seen one in person but every photo I look at.. seems like it has a lot of glare like Hamiltons. Is that really the case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Can’t wait to get my AT back fro Omega service. 
Date suddenly started changing over at 930pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## imranbecks

Gray_Panther said:


> Can't wait to get my AT back fro Omega service.
> Date suddenly started changing over at 930pm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn that sucks. Which model AT is yours? I just got mine back from service a couple of weeks ago after I encountered some particles on the dial of my AT8500. Still under warranty and they got it done within a week. Dial came back looking flawless.


----------



## Jetguy87

Jale said:


> I've been eyeing the AT2500. Haven't seen one in person but every photo I look at.. seems like it has a lot of glare like Hamiltons. Is that really the case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's definitely some in certain lighting, but it's not unbearable. If I had to say, I think it's only AR coated on the inside.


----------



## Gray_Panther

imranbecks said:


> Darn that sucks. Which model AT is yours? I just got mine back from service a couple of weeks ago after I encountered some particles on the dial of my AT8500. Still under warranty and they got it done within a week. Dial came back looking flawless.


220.10.38 white dial with the 8800 movement. You got very fortunate with the timing! I bet if they delayed working on it by one week you would still be waiting until this epidemic has passed.

What can you do, at least this gives me an opportunity to wear some of my other watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sock

bobmredg8 said:


> I picked up the Omega rubber strap on eBay at a great price. I bent a couple of spring bars to make it fit. I really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Would this strap fit on the current aquaterra? How much did you have to bend the spring bars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

Grocery shopping during the apocalypse. At least it’s fun in the Miata.


----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Super capture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## rokman

cybercat said:


> '
> View attachment 15016449


Hi is that a di modell rally?
Can we see a better strap shot?
Thanx

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

GP on active duty 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cybercat

rokman said:


> Hi is that a di modell rally?
> Can we see a better strap shot?
> Thanx


Hi Rockman,

Yup, all-black Di Modell Rallye I wore for ages my PO 2500, but has only _*just*_ put on the RM in the gathering evening gloom (100m waterproof so can wear it with all the handwashing etc now).

Busy day tomorrow but will try to grab a couple with a clearer view of the strap.

Meanwhile, a few snaps from last year of it on an old 'coffee & cream' colour Di Model Rallye...

































Cheers, Will.
'


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## OMEGAFORCE

View attachment 15017421


----------



## imranbecks

In a perfect world, today would've been the day No Time To Die opens in cinemas here in Singapore. And I'd be all dressed up with my Aqua Terra at IMAX watching it by now..


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

thanks for the pictures Cybercat,it looks great on that strap.


----------



## solesman

A photo of the now long departed 36mm Railmaster 2504.52. Another watch I should've held onto :-d










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

rokman said:


> thanks for the pictures Cybercat,it looks great on that strap.


Thanks rokman! 
Here's the standard all-black one you asked about yesterday, snapped today :

























Cheers, Will.


----------



## rokman

Cheers Will, much obliged


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> A photo of the now long departed 36mm Railmaster 2504.52. Another watch I should've held onto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These things happen for a reason, Dan. If it was meant to be, one will find it's way back to you. As happened with the Skyfall AT.

Good to see that you're back to your old self again after your brief bout with illness. Stay well!

René


----------



## solesman

Agreed, but I won't be getting another. I have my eyes on 2 others currently 

Yep, I'm feeling much better now. My heart rate is still elevated and it seems its 6-8 weeks for that to return to normal from what I've read. Hope you're well my friend.



Titan II said:


> These things happen for a reason, Dan. If it was meant to be, one will find it's way back to you. As happened with the Skyfall AT.
> 
> Good to see that you're back to your old self again after your brief bout with illness. Stay well!
> 
> René


----------



## solesman

Duplicate.


----------



## Kennychewy2000

Graduation present from my dad.


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Agreed, but I won't be getting another. I have my eyes on 2 others currently
> 
> Yep, I'm feeling much better now. My heart rate is still elevated and it seems its 6-8 weeks for that to return to normal from what I've read. Hope you're well my friend.


Come on Dan! There is an open seat for you on the 2504.52 club 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Agreed, but I won't be getting another. I have my eyes on 2 others currently
> 
> Yep, I'm feeling much better now. My heart rate is still elevated and it seems its 6-8 weeks for that to return to normal from what I've read. Hope you're well my friend.


Hmm...2 others!? Interesting!!

Yes, thanks, I'm doing well. Still lucky enough to be working Mon to Fri. Safety precautions in place to keep us all safe. The social distancing and self isolation thing I have no problem with...I've always been a solitary beast.

Rene


----------



## Titan II

Kennychewy2000 said:


> Graduation present from my dad.


Welcome to the OMEGA family, Kenny!! Congratulations on your graduation. That's a beautiful chronograph. Is the dial blue? Or black?

Oh, and...Well done dad!!

Rene


----------



## solesman

Good try mate, but no no no 



fskywalker said:


> Come on Dan! There is an open seat for you on the 2504.52 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Yep 2. Details will be forthcoming soon 

Being happy in solitude is certainly a blessing right now. I'm very much the same. Feels safe for sure.



Titan II said:


> Hmm...2 others!? Interesting!!
> 
> Yes, thanks, I'm doing well. Still lucky enough to be working Mon to Fri. Safety precautions in place to keep us all safe. The social distancing and self isolation thing I have no problem with...I've always been a solitary beast.
> 
> Rene


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## Jetguy87

♫ ♩ I've got sunburst on a cloudy day... ♪ ♬


----------



## alex26d

Titan II said:


> View attachment 14981897
> 
> 
> René


Beautiful photo

Sent from my CPH1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

fskywalker said:


> Cool upgrade! thought about doing the same with a Speedmaster 1564/975 or a 1565/976 19mm band, not sure if the end links would match the holes on the 19 mm RM though


Answering my own question, tried a Speedmaster 1564/975 19 mm bracelet on my 2504.52 36 mm Railmaster and the band fits without any modifications or the need of curved springbars. Some pictures of the band installed below:










This bracelet style would bring the nice adjustability capacity of the 4666/1154 / etc clasps by using the 1589 ends 

Opinions?


----------



## Titan II

alex26d said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14981897
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful photo
> 
> Sent from my CPH1907 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks Alex!!

René


----------



## NTJW

fskywalker said:


> Answering my own question, I tried a Speedmaster 1564/975 19 mm bracelet on my 2504.52 Railmaster and the band fits without any modifications or the need of curved springbars. Some pictures of the band installed below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bracelet style would bring the nice adjustability capacity of the 4666/1154 / etc clasps by using the 1589 ends
> 
> Opinions?


Hi, Im considering purchasing the same watch, is yours the 36mm or the 39mm? The one I'm considering is the 39mm version.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

NTJW said:


> Hi, Im considering purchasing the same watch, is yours the 36mm or the 39mm? The one I'm considering is the 39mm version.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine is the 36mm version, 2504.52.00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NTJW

fskywalker said:


> Mine is the 36mm version, 2504.52.00
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, real nice watch!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

New strap. I’m a big fan!


----------



## rokman

kylini said:


> New strap. I'm a big fan!


Bold choice

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

rokman said:


> kylini said:
> 
> 
> 
> New strap. I'm a big fan!
> 
> 
> 
> Bold choice
Click to expand...

I wanted something significantly different than the bracelet for casual wear and this fits the bill perfectly! I can still switch it back to "professional" mode.


----------



## socolinsky

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. Is that a 36mm?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

People keep asking me/assuming it’s the 36, but it’s the 39. 

My wrist is just under 7”!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socolinsky

ILiveOnWacker said:


> People keep asking me/assuming it's the 36, but it's the 39.
> 
> My wrist is just under 7"!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's probably because you're using a nice long lens to take the wrist shot with no distortion. I also have the 39 with a slightly larger wrist at 7.25"-7.5".


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

socolinsky said:


> Thanks! It's probably because you're using a nice long lens to take the wrist shot with no distortion. I also have the 39 with a slightly larger wrist at 7.25"-7.5".


Here is the speedmaster for comparison at 42mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socolinsky

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Here is the speedmaster for comparison at 42mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great wrist shots. Very true to size. What's your camera setup for these?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I have a Nikon D600 and was using a Tamron 90mm macro on a tripod for these. I got an Arsenal Remote as a gift so I used that with my iPhone to “press” the trigger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Here is the speedmaster for comparison at 42mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't know they made 36mm speedmaster professional!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

they don't it's 42mm


----------



## mitch57

I picked up this brand new Aqua Terra 2018 Ryder Cup Edition in early March right before we went into "Stay at Home". This is my 3rd Omega and while I have no interest in Golf it's now become one of my favorite watches. I have around 15 watches in my collection including a couple of new Rolex watches. Yet this beauty just keeps begging for me to wear it.

It's so legible and the different lighting makes it dance with different tones and colors. I'm very impressed with the build quality and the accuracy as well. I was lucky to find one at a good price from an AD since they don't make it any more. Although it is still available direct from Omega but with no discount of course.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

mitch57 said:


> I picked up this brand new Aqua Terra 2018 Ryder Cup Edition in early March right before we went into "Stay at Home".
> View attachment 15038159


Love that!


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn

Just treated myself to a new version Railmaster. I just need to find a nice fabric strap similar to the herringbone strap they have. Any suggestions?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Happy Friday all:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobmredg8

Sock said:


> Would this strap fit on the current aquaterra? How much did you have to bend the spring bars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not much, just enough to fit in the strap and angle to the holes. I since purchased curved pins on Amazon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31

I'm in
It wasn't until I'd bought the watch that I came to realise how incredible the dial is. It moves from a deep black, through an almost steel colour to a bronze look depending on how the light catches it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> View attachment 15050719
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an amazing photo, Dan. Well done!!

One day. When the time is right.

René


----------



## solesman

Cheers Rene. I used a piece of card above the watch to stop any refection and natural light bounced onto the dial. If I ever decide to sell, you'll be the first to know 



Titan II said:


> That is an amazing photo, Dan. Well done!!
> 
> One day. When the time is right.
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Cheers Rene. I used a piece of card above the watch to stop any refection and natural light bounced onto the dial. If I ever decide to sell, you'll be the first to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is an amazing photo, Dan. Well done!!
> 
> One day. When the time is right.
> 
> René
Click to expand...

Thank you!!

I hope you never decide to sell it, because I think that is one you should hang onto. However, if you must, you can rest assured that it'll be going to a good home.

René


----------



## adg31

solesman said:


> View attachment 15050719
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skyfall = Classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

adg31 said:


> Skyfall = Classic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

fantastic pic indeed Dan. I still have a soft spot for that AT and may very well still have it if I had bought it in 38.5 and not 41mm.


----------



## MRWISENHIMER

My 1st Gen Aqua Terra Collection


----------



## Jale

MRWISENHIMER said:


> My 1st Gen Aqua Terra Collection
> View attachment 15054533
> View attachment 15054535
> View attachment 15054537


Oh my.... you have all of them?! These are my fav aqua terras.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRWISENHIMER

I think the 1st gens are the ones that will stand the test of time. no pun intended.


----------



## solesman

In 38.5mm it makes all the difference for we with small wrists. Proportions are a tiny bit off, but I can live with it. The butterfly clasp adds some stability on the wrist I find. I'm really appreciating slimmer watches right now and the Sub is a dream in that respect.



Sloopjohnb said:


> fantastic pic indeed Dan. I still have a soft spot for that AT and may very well still have it if I had bought it in 38.5 and not 41mm.


----------



## solesman

Wow!! Love to see some more close ups of those. A great reference point for potential buyers too.



MRWISENHIMER said:


> My 1st Gen Aqua Terra Collection
> View attachment 15054533
> View attachment 15054535
> View attachment 15054537


----------



## Sloopjohnb

solesman said:


> In 38.5mm it makes all the difference for we with small wrists. Proportions are a tiny bit off, but I can live with it. The butterfly clasp adds some stability on the wrist I find. I'm really appreciating slimmer watches right now and the Sub is a dream in that respect.


yep, the somewhat off proportions were the reason I didn't get the small one at the time.


----------



## MRWISENHIMER

I'll post some additional close ups with model numbers when I get a moment. Glad to share...


----------



## Jale

MRWISENHIMER said:


> I'll post some additional close ups with model numbers when I get a moment. Glad to share...


I hear one forum members opinion on this but I would like to hear more. Does the black dial show a lot of glare? I've never seen one in the flesh but only in pictures and they seem to show a good amount of glare on the glass. Pics please! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

My before the (sky)fall blue dial AT2500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

Work from home is work from bed today. Multitasking with the Railmaster and PS4 Pro.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfpilp

Amazing pieces! Is the size difference so dramatic or is that the angle effect?


----------



## wolfpilp

electorn said:


> Just treated myself to a new version Railmaster. I just need to find a nice fabric strap similar to the herringbone strap they have. Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 15042335


Amazing pieces! Is the size difference so dramatic or is that the angle effect?


----------



## issey.miyake

MRWISENHIMER said:


> My 1st Gen Aqua Terra Collection
> View attachment 15054533
> View attachment 15054535
> View attachment 15054537


Nice collection of the OG AT's.

I miss my 2503.33 - wish I didn't sell!


----------



## solesman

Can always pick up another  I did with my Skyfall.



issey.miyake said:


> Nice collection of the OG AT's.
> 
> I miss my 2503.33 - wish I didn't sell!


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## lrienaeds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

lrienaeds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo and the first time I've seen it too. Nicely done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankieg




----------



## issey.miyake

solesman said:


> Can always pick up another  I did with my Skyfall.


So true! But I really want a Railmaster which is even harder to get my hands on haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

issey.miyake said:


> So true! But I really want a Railmaster which is even harder to get my hands on haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's the 36mm then good luck haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> issey.miyake said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true! But I really want a Railmaster which is even harder to get my hands on haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the 36mm then good luck haha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If you're not set on the 36mm, I'm sure you can find one of these at a pretty decent price;









The lume colour isn't to everyones liking, but I try to see it as just a different shade of lume rather than a faux patina;









At 38mm you get a modern size with a vintage vibe that wears very nicely;









All that said, you can't go wrong with any Railmaster. I absolutely love mine.

René


----------



## Haf

New strap


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl085

Wrist shot from the weekend


----------



## imranbecks

.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## kylini

Not my most orthodox wrist check, but the colorful strap matches my new colorful masks. My wife repurposed one of my old Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot Dan!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solesman

Thanks Francisco. It took four attempts! :-d



fskywalker said:


> Nice shot Dan!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Thanks Francisco. It took four attempts! :-d


That is indeed a great shot, Dan. Glad to see you're still throwing the AT on the wrist now and then.

Best,

Rene


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> That is indeed a great shot, Dan. Glad to see you're still throwing the AT on the wrist now and then.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Rene


It makes the odd appearance :-d I find sub 40mm watches very nice to wear nowadays and I'm looking at watches smaller than the AT currently too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## fufluns

Quite an expensive watch for my means, but what a class of watch...


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## rokman

Have a nice weekend everybody









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## socolinsky




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjohn18118

New Omega 41mm AT on brown crocodile strap


----------



## sportsmaven20

tjohn18118 said:


> New Omega 41mm AT on brown crocodile strap
> 
> View attachment 15171605
> View attachment 15171607
> View attachment 15171611


What a beauty...I LOVE this newer blue dial with white "Seamaster" font!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fufluns

​


----------



## fufluns

Double post...


----------



## fufluns

Triple post...


----------



## cybercat

'
window refelections....








'


----------



## rokman

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## damienmcguigan

Does anyone have photos of the blue AT 8900 on an alligator strap?


----------



## solesman

rokman said:


> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


I do love a good pocket shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

I starting to really fancy the pocket shot.









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

From yesterday


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

As much as I like putting this on straps, it belongs on the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Blue delight...


----------



## kylini

Put it back on the bracelet. It’s nice to have options!


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## LDoc

Railmaster XXL and playing with the new Adobe PhotoShop Camera app.


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

A little flecto today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt

Love my Aqua Terra Golf!!


----------



## nikbrown

always struck me as my most nautical of watches...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fufluns

Early morning, waiting to be regulated for the week end, as any other Saturday...







​


----------



## Noelandry

Might be the best thread on the entire forum!


----------



## Gray_Panther

Nice to have this on the bracelet again. Don't think I will be taking it off the bracelet anytime soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rokman

The US1171 is finally here.
Due to the corvid mess it took 2 full months






























Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

rokman said:


> The US1171 is finally here.
> Due to the corvid mess it took 2 full months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


I got that bracelet for my speedy, but didn't think about putting it on the Railmaster. I love the original bracelet though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat

Finally found a nice example. 

Any suggestions on a brown strap?


----------



## Technarchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeelan

rokman said:


> The US1171 is finally here.
> Due to the corvid mess it took 2 full months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Is there any up / down play in the endlinks when it attached to the watch?


----------



## rokman

jeelan said:


> Is there any up / down play in the endlinks when it attached to the watch?


No they sit tightly into place

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewarta

Hi, wanted to share my Seamaster AT 2503.8. At 39mm, I think it's a perfect fit and I really love the blue dial. It looks a bit large but I think it's due to the wierd angle of the photo. Thanks.


----------



## NTJW

Strapped in a croc


----------



## rokman

NTJW said:


> View attachment 15332255
> 
> 
> Strapped in a croc


It's your watch and can do whatever you like but please remove the end links.
Seeing rolexes and Tudors like that is bad enough, not omegas too.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fufluns

Good morning, Saturday!


----------



## CollectorS

One of my all time favourites.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewarta

NTJW said:


> View attachment 15332255
> 
> 
> Strapped in a croc


The black dial is Absolutely Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pat mull

Deleted


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## CollectorS

In the sun.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat

Stewarta said:


> Hi, wanted to share my Seamaster AT 2503.8. At 39mm, I think it's a perfect fit and I really love the blue dial. It looks a bit large but I think it's due to the wierd angle of the photo. Thanks.
> View attachment 15332178


What size is your wrist?

My .50 also always looks large in pictures, but looks very much proportional, live. My wrist is 6.75"


----------



## Pee Dee

1-2 punch


----------



## Titan II

Pee Dee said:


> 1-2 punch


Well played!

René


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Tagman1000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

imranbecks said:


>


That, my friend, is absolutely gorgeous!! Great shot.

Rene


----------



## fufluns

Stewarta said:


> Hi, wanted to share my Seamaster AT 2503.8. At 39mm, I think it's a perfect fit and I really love the blue dial. It looks a bit large but I think it's due to the wierd angle of the photo. Thanks.
> View attachment 15332178


Ah, those simple, almost undecorated, perfectly proportioned, slim Aqua Terras of the beginning... Congratulations for your great watch!


----------



## fufluns

Still early morning... and ready for the weekend.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Gray_Panther

Admittedly terrified of going on Tower of Terror. Waiting for my wife and sister while they are on the ride. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## which watch next

AT on OMEGA NATO


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rebes

Aqua Terra "Golf"


----------



## rebes

Aqua Terra 8800 Co-Axial 38mm


----------



## kiwi71

Love how thin these 2500s are.


----------



## wolfhead




----------



## adk225




----------



## Radharc

I've posted this a few times before in this thread, but what the heck. Ten years old this November and going strong.


----------



## Udedokei

I’m giving some serious thought to buying an AquaTerra. For those here who own them, is the bezel highly susceptible to scratches? I noticed someone in this thread mentioned hairline scratches from his shirt. That seems awfully delicate for a renowned GADA watch.

Curious to know if that’s an issue or if there are any other potential issues I should be aware of. Seems like pretty much everyone here loves their AT, so I don’t want to assume anything too negative from one post but I do want to make a fully informed decision. Thanks!


----------



## rokman

Well of you wear chain mail shirt then sure... 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rensupreme

Radharc said:


> I've posted this a few times before in this thread, but what the heck. Ten years old this November and going strong.
> 
> View attachment 15367813


Love this!! What reference? I was under the impression that only the Skyfall AquaTerras had the date window frame.


----------



## Radharc

rensupreme said:


> Love this!! What reference? I was under the impression that only the Skyfall AquaTerras had the date window frame.


The full reference is 231.10.42.21.06.001.

This is the second generation Aqua Terra. The first generation used the Caliber 2500 and did not have the vertical lines. This generation introduced the Caliber 8500 and the vertical lines -- it came in grey or opaline, 41.5mm or 38.5mm, and all versions had the framed date window. The blue 38.5mm (Skyfall) and blue 41.5mm versions came a few years later and also had framed date windows.

Later on, the framed date windows were dropped as the Aqua Terras kept the overall exterior design of the second generation but transitioned to the antimagnetic/master coaxial calibers. After those intermediate versions came the current generation with horizontal lines and the 8800/8900 movements.


----------



## jeelan

Radharc said:


> I've posted this a few times before in this thread, but what the heck. Ten years old this November and going strong.
> 
> View attachment 15367813


Looks really good!!! I'm considering this dial colour but hv the blue / skyfall and just cautious in case they are too similar but in pictures like yours the grey seems light enough to be quite separate to the blue.

just curious if you've had it servicedsince you owned it?


----------



## Radharc

jeelan said:


> Looks really good!!! I'm considering this dial colour but hv the blue / skyfall and just cautious in case they are too similar but in pictures like yours the grey seems light enough to be quite separate to the blue.
> just curious if you've had it servicedsince you owned it?


It's been a while since I've seen the blue in person, but my recollection is that they are very different.

I had it serviced once locally around the 7-year mark. There wasn't anything seriously wrong with it, but (i) the timekeeping had started to slip a bit and (ii) I like to take care of my stuff.


----------



## rensupreme

Radharc said:


> The full reference is 231.10.42.21.06.001.
> 
> This is the second generation Aqua Terra. The first generation used the Caliber 2500 and did not have the vertical lines. This generation introduced the Caliber 8500 and the vertical lines -- it came in grey or opaline, 41.5mm or 38.5mm, and all versions had the framed date window. The blue 38.5mm (Skyfall) and blue 41.5mm versions came a few years later and also had framed date windows.
> 
> Later on, the framed date windows were dropped as the Aqua Terras kept the overall exterior design of the second generation but transitioned to the antimagnetic/master coaxial calibers. After those intermediate versions came the current generation with horizontal lines and the 8800/8900 movements.


the more you know... thank you!


----------



## BigAl085

Still loving this one


----------



## cybercat




----------



## teeritz

The thirty-six mil model. Love it!


----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## Rolexoman

Here's one I purchased on the used market awhile back, it keeps perfect time


----------



## GregBe

Just picked up this AT. Thrilled to have one again.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead

Udedokei said:


> I'm giving some serious thought to buying an AquaTerra. For those here who own them, is the bezel highly susceptible to scratches? I noticed someone in this thread mentioned hairline scratches from his shirt. That seems awfully delicate for a renowned GADA watch.
> 
> Curious to know if that's an issue or if there are any other potential issues I should be aware of. Seems like pretty much everyone here loves their AT, so I don't want to assume anything too negative from one post but I do want to make a fully informed decision. Thanks!


All polished surfaces will have hairline scratches, especially the center links of bracelet.

I bought this watch for just over 2 weeks, wore 1 hour tops per day, with t-shirts. You can see very fine hairline scratches above the crown. I have no idea where those come from.
Just enjoy


----------



## Udedokei

wolfhead said:


> All polished surfaces will have hairline scratches, especially the center links of bracelet.
> 
> I bought this watch for just over 2 weeks, wore 1 hour tops per day, with t-shirts. You can see very fine hairline scratches above the crown. I have no idea where those come from.
> Just enjoy


Thanks for the info! Love your watch! Sorry about the hairline scratches, but I guess that's just a reality we have to live with.


----------



## OBB1044

wolfhead said:


> All polished surfaces will have hairline scratches, especially the center links of bracelet.
> 
> I bought this watch for just over 2 weeks, wore 1 hour tops per day, with t-shirts. You can see very fine hairline scratches above the crown. I have no idea where those come from.
> Just enjoy


Yup, my bezel is also full of identical hairline scratches as yours and that really bothers me a lot. I am more into mechanical parts of watch than its esthetics but I just feel bad when my now 8 months old AT has bezel full of such scratches. I also have one or two deeper scratches that are too much for cape cod too. Not that I polish much but I did remove once those scratches and they are back again so I am not touching it anymore. My wife and friends find really annoying how much I take care of my watch and how much I try not to hit or scratch it and than again I end with those scratches. Where from i have no idea?

Then again I fell better when I see that I am not alone in this. I always zoom pictures from AT threads and look for scratches on other watches to see if they have same problem as me 

I do enjoy my AT and would not change it even it has such sensitive bezel, but would like if it could be more prone to scratches.

And one more thing that is mystery to me. On bezel edge, edge towards cristal, on two places I have two dot like dents. Small but I know that they are there. But what I can't understand how I could hit watch in such way to make those dents and not to damage crystal....


----------



## up1911fan

Has anyone tried to fit the rubber strap from an AT 8900 to one of the newer Railmasters?


----------



## Udedokei

OBB1044 said:


> Yup, my bezel is also full of identical hairline scratches as yours and that really bothers me a lot. I am more into mechanical parts of watch than its esthetics but I just feel bad when my now 8 months old AT has bezel full of such scratches. I also have one or two deeper scratches that are too much for cape cod too. Not that I polish much but I did remove once those scratches and they are back again so I am not touching it anymore. My wife and friends find really annoying how much I take care of my watch and how much I try not to hit or scratch it and than again I end with those scratches. Where from i have no idea?
> 
> Then again I fell better when I see that I am not alone in this. I always zoom pictures from AT threads and look for scratches on other watches to see if they have same problem as me
> 
> I do enjoy my AT and would not change it even it has such sensitive bezel, but would like if it could be more prone to scratches.
> 
> And one more thing that is mystery to me. On bezel edge, edge towards cristal, on two places I have two dot like dents. Small but I know that they are there. But what I can't understand how I could hit watch in such way to make those dents and not to damage crystal....


Do you guys feel this is an AT issue or is it consistent with other polished bezel watches you've owned? The prospect of buying a watch that is especially prone to accumulating hairline scratches just doesn't sit well with me, especially given the price.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Udedokei said:


> Do you guys feel this is an AT issue or is it consistent with other polished bezel watches you've owned? The prospect of buying a watch that is especially prone to accumulating hairline scratches just doesn't sit well with me, especially given the price.


Completely normal for a watch with a polished bezel

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Not trying to be rude here, but I genuinely think if you are concerned with hairline scratches, go with a model that has a ceramic bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Rice and Gravy said:


> Completely normal for a watch with a polished bezel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yes. They're all prone to those sorts of scratches, unfortunately. I've convinced myself they add "character", since it's a style of watch I really like, and so have to learn to live with!


----------



## wolfhead

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Not trying to be rude here, but I genuinely think if you are concerned with hairline scratches, go with a model that has a ceramic bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or full ceremic case or brushed metal case.


----------



## Udedokei

Thanks for the responses. I don’t have a problem with hairline scratches per se, but if a specific watch is more delicate and prone to scratches than others I would certainly stay away.


----------



## Jolsongoude

2503.33.00 (Recently sold)


----------



## cybercat

Snapped a couple of pics with the camera's white balance accidentally left on wrong setting, 
... so edited a bit afterwards, attempting a kind of sepia type effect :


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Jetguy87




----------



## wolfhead

Steel vs rubber


----------



## dbonddental

And it´s for sale or trade for an AT of 41.5 mm, this 38.5 looks little on my wrist


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## wolfhead

More rubber




  








IMG_20200815_114106.jpg




__
wolfhead


__
Aug 15, 2020












  








IMG_20200815_111344.jpg




__
wolfhead


__
Aug 15, 2020












  








IMG_20200815_111203.jpg




__
wolfhead


__
Aug 15, 2020












  








IMG_20200815_111120.jpg




__
wolfhead


__
Aug 15, 2020


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Doddste

Been trying to get used to the nato recently...


----------



## Titan II

Doddste said:


> Been trying to get used to the nato recently...


That looks SO good!! Very classy.

René


----------



## rensupreme

does anyone have a side by side of the 38mm vs 38.5mm and 41mm vs 41.5mm? or any of those combinations?


----------



## VijayP

Pics from my side..


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Long time no post!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## up1911fan

rensupreme said:


> does anyone have a side by side of the 38mm vs 38.5mm and 41mm vs 41.5mm? or any of those combinations?


Here you go.


----------



## rensupreme

up1911fan said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 15408115


Thanks! What size vs what size are thes?


----------



## Opettaja

Finally got this 41mm beauty on my wrist and at 25% discount from my new AD


----------



## cybercat




----------



## VijayP

Opettaja said:


> Finally got this 41mm beauty on my wrist and at 25% discount from my new AD
> View attachment 15408685


Gorgeous.. Congrats and enjoy with good health!!


----------



## up1911fan

rensupreme said:


> Thanks! What size vs what size are thes?


38.5mm Skyfall and 41mm 8900.


----------



## rensupreme

up1911fan said:


> 38.5mm Skyfall and 41mm 8900.


Thanks, they almost look the same size side by side.


----------



## Cheddar

Macro of my newly-acquired GoodPlanet 231.92.39.21.04.001


----------



## bigshark88

GregBe said:


> Just picked up this AT. Thrilled to have one again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Love this watch. Been wanting one for a long time. Did you get it on WUS?


----------



## Stretch44




----------



## Sugman

I almost went for the gray w/blue indices, but thought this was a little more versatile (better with the VERY occasional suit). So far, so good for this one...I'm enjoying it.


----------



## imranbecks

The unsung hero in the world of Bond's Omega watches.....


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I generally rotate between watches a lot but my AT has been getting 4 days of wrist time now on and off, and wow just thought I would post about the accuracy thus far...+1 second. Love it. Take care. My pic from yesterday (yeah, couldn't be bothered with the date...busy day, hence my decision to just wear it again and again, not to mention my love for it).


----------



## ahe753




----------



## Budman2k

My latest edition:


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Gray_Panther

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

I picked this up yesterday. It's a tired thing to say, but pictures really do not do these Railmasters justice.

I spent a couple of hours shopping, and looked at a lot of different brands. I ended up back at Omega, with four options as contenders. The new 007 version of the Seamaster in titanium, and all three colors of the Railmaster, surprisingly.

I spent probably too much time trying everything on multiple times, but ultimately ended up validating the watch I originally came in thinking of picking up. The steel dial Railmaster.

I realize it's the least popular color of a not very popular watch, but all doubt is removed... For me, this had to be the one. Just amazing.

Beautiful details, wears great, comfortable, super under the radar, interesting movement, groovy caseback. The dial is mesmerizing. The bracelet is great, with the articulated end links, and the even sleeker and slimmer clasp than my previous gen AT. The timekeeping over the first 24 is <1 second fast, and the lume is outstanding, which I was not expecting. I even like "the muffin"! Easy to grip, and suits the look of the watch well.

I'm keeping my Aqua Terra, but this one will be getting the majority of wrist time at least for a while, I suspect.

I'm thrilled to be joining this club for the second time.


----------



## swissra




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## bts01

EightEyes said:


> View attachment 15448456
> 
> 
> I picked this up yesterday. It's a tired thing to say, but pictures really do not do these Railmasters justice.
> 
> I spent a couple of hours shopping, and looked at a lot of different brands. I ended up back at Omega, with four options as contenders. The new 007 version of the Seamaster in titanium, and all three colors of the Railmaster, surprisingly.
> 
> I spent probably too much time trying everything on multiple times, but ultimately ended up validating the watch I originally came in thinking of picking up. The steel dial Railmaster.
> 
> I realize it's the least popular color of a not very popular watch, but all doubt is removed... For me, this had to be the one. Just amazing.
> 
> Beautiful details, wears great, comfortable, super under the radar, interesting movement, groovy caseback. The dial is mesmerizing. The bracelet is great, with the articulated end links, and the even sleeker and slimmer clasp than my previous gen AT. The timekeeping over the first 24 is
> I'm keeping my Aqua Terra, but this one will be getting the majority of wrist time at least for a while, I suspect.
> 
> I'm thrilled to be joining this club for the second time.


 Congrats!!The new Railmaster does seem to get a bit of hate which i dont really understand even if the older model was lovely. I love my black dialed new raily - just such a great, understated, simple yet well executed watch imo. That steel one is lovely and looks amazing on a leather band as well

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar




----------



## Gixnic

Cheddar said:


>


Looks amazing. What year is this one?


----------



## Cheddar

Gixnic said:


> Looks amazing. What year is this one?


Thanks! It's the GoodPlanet special edition from 2016. Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra GoodPlanet Watches | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## SR20Fastback

tbensous said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's gorgeous. Is that a factory omega strap, or something aftermarket?


----------



## jeelan

Not a wristshot but still.........


----------



## tbensous

SR20Fastback said:


> That's gorgeous. Is that a factory omega strap, or something aftermarket?


It's a $10 Nato from AliExpress

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Faux patina lume coming back inside after going for a lunchtime walk on a sunny day.

The steel dial Railmaster is a real chameleon!


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## Sugman

Trying it out on a Di-Modell Carbonio...


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## imranbecks

Bored at work so I took a pic of my beautiful Aqua Terra off the wrist


----------



## tbensous

One more on nato


----------



## Stretch44

Just got my Aaron Bespoke strap. I was going for the Denim Nato look on a two piece. I tried on the Nato and it was just too bulky. Really like Aaron's work.


----------



## tbensous

.


----------



## tbensous

Stretch44 said:


> Just got my Aaron Bespoke strap. I was going for the Denim Nato look on a two piece. I tried on the Nato and it was just too bulky. Really like Aaron's work.


Nice combo. What is this strap ? Is it OEM ?


----------



## Stretch44

tbensous said:


> Nice combo. What is this strap ? Is it OEM ?


I had Aaron Bespoke make the strap for me. I told him the look I was going for. We emailed back and forth idea and we came up with this. Highly recommend him. Process was easy and quick (about three weeks).


----------



## outlaw468

I had a 39mm railmaster several years ago and sold it. It is probably my biggest “flip” regret. So a beautiful, well balanced watch.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## MattyMo

Seamaster Aqua Terra Day-Date








1953 Seamaster 34mm


----------



## wrxdev

My AT welcomes itself. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Still on the honeymoon with my gRailmaster.

Really enjoying it.

Edited to add another photo that better shows the dial texture. Just because.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## AngelDeVille

I'm thinking I might like a 36mm better...


----------



## C.V.

A photo taken overlooking Tarragona.


----------



## semmern

Borrowed some of my son's hardware


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

We are officially in sweater weather!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Up close with the Aqua Terra.


----------



## semmern

The Railmaster pretending to be a Flightmaster.


----------



## EightEyes

Steel dial Railmaster.


----------



## Ted99999

Pic of my AT in the work place 
I should probably have a RM considering I work for London Underground. But I do love my AT and I think its a better looking watch


----------



## Dark Overlord

dreary day
hot watch


----------



## cybercat




----------



## cybercat

Oops, double post. May as well use a quickly cleaned-up version:










Hmm, think I prefer the original, warts'n'all...


----------



## Ted99999

What sort of power reserve are you people getting with you're 8500 ATs ?
I recorded 65 hours before mine died. 
Is this normal? 8


----------



## Perfectionist1967

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15513633


Beauty! Still one of the nicest Omega ever!


----------



## EightEyes

Ted99999 said:


> What sort of power reserve are you people getting with you're 8500 ATs ?
> I recorded 65 hours before mine died.
> Is this normal? 8


Mine is about the same. They are supposed to have a 60 hour power reserve, but mine runs slightly longer than that also.

Not too shabby!


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-N970F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## rOGERB

39mm just about perfect









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

38mm looks OK for me too!


----------



## Russ1965

Shhhhh..............


----------



## Muddy250

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DForester

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15532269
> 
> 
> Shhhhh..............


Great lume shot!!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Paulsky

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15532686
> 
> 
> René


Beautiful watch and your photos of it are always spectacular. If it had shorter lugs and a less blingy bracelet I would be all over it.


----------



## Titan II

Paulsky said:


> Beautiful watch and your photos of it are always spectacular. If it had shorter lugs and a less blingy bracelet I would be all over it.


Thanks Paul! That's very kind of you to say. Im happy to hear that you enjoy the pictures.

Spectacular? I'm not sure about _that_, but I'm trying to learn a little bit from the talented photographers here. I guess it's paying off a little. I'm still using my cell phone camera, but hopefully one day I'll pull out my DSLR and try taking some "real" photos. Thank you again for the compliment!

Yeah, I guess the bracelet isn't everyone's cuppa, but I like it very much. I like that it tries to stay faithful to the original, and I think the combination of the brushed and polished lugs work well with the brushed and polished surfaces of the case. I must say though that I'm glad they polished the thinner, outer links rather than the centre links like the bracelet on my Seamaster 300MC.

Thanks for posting pictures of your watches. I've enjoyed your collection and I admire your taste in watches.

René

Bonus photo;


----------



## Russ1965

DForester said:


> Great lume shot!!


Thanks very much.


----------



## Ted99999

Any Railmaster lume shots? I love my AT but the lume isn't the best


----------



## kylini

It's been a while. Unexpectedly warm day in NY!


----------



## masbret

I got this one yesterday. I love how understated it is!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

I really like this watch. It's the only "upscale" watch I own...so versatile.


----------



## Ted99999




----------



## masbret

At 8500.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted99999

What do you prefer, date window framed or unframed?


----------



## Ted99999

@masbret I personally prefer our ATs to the latest version.


----------



## masbret

Ted99999 said:


> @masbret I personally prefer our ATs to the latest version.


So do I! 
I also have a previous model that I like with the 2500 movement.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Ted99999 said:


> What do you prefer, date window framed or unframed?


I like both.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## masbret

I was playing with the light...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue




----------



## jeelan

my wife has taken a liking to my Gen 1 AT's so they are both now sized for her wrist.... just means i had an excuse to purchase a couple more of the newer style to fill in the gaps.


----------



## fiskadoro

Silver dial Railmaster


----------



## cybercat




----------



## adk225

Back to AT after a while


----------



## masbret

My Railmaster...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Nevermind, gonna start a thread about this.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Close up with a cell phone.


----------



## Bswcollection

Never go wrong with a black dial and contrasting hands or markers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Gray_Panther

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15603638


Beautiful! I almost snagged that dial color with the 8900, but instead opted for this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

... at the dimming of the day


----------



## semmern

cybercat said:


> ... at the dimming of the day
> 
> View attachment 15603815
> I


Beautiful! I'll have to try my mesh on my Railmaster. It's on my Speedy now.


----------



## CRW161

After a lot of deliberation I joined the AT club today


----------



## Cod Holliday

CRW161 said:


> After a lot of deliberation I joined the AT club today
> View attachment 15607485


Congratulations 👏


----------



## EightEyes

CRW161 said:


> After a lot of deliberation I joined the AT club today
> View attachment 15607485


Big congratulations! Just about the perfect watch. Enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## Budman2k

CRW161 said:


> After a lot of deliberation I joined the AT club today
> View attachment 15607485


Great choice!!!


----------



## Gray_Panther

CRW161 said:


> After a lot of deliberation I joined the AT club today
> View attachment 15607485


Congratulations! I love the black dial! Is it the 8900 movement or 8800?

Here is a shot of mine from sledding today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

CRW161 said:


> After a lot of deliberation I joined the AT club today
> View attachment 15607485


Beautiful watch!! Congratulations!!

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## TedG954

*2005*


----------



## tbensous




----------



## BigAl085

Still loving this one! Never thought I'd be into gold at 35 but it definitely makes the watch for me.


----------



## busch12

BigAl085 said:


> Still loving this one! Never thought I'd be into gold at 35 but it definitely makes the watch for me.


On paper nothing about this watch makes sense. White dial, two tone, on a black rubber strap?? However, when I see it I need to pinch myself and remind myself I don't need another omega.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl085

busch12 said:


> On paper nothing about this watch makes sense. White dial, two tone, on a black rubber strap?? However, when I see it I need to pinch myself and remind myself I don't need another omega.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It shouldn't, but it does! Probably the most impressive looking watch In my collection...it just pops.

I remember trying on the Rolex Yachtmaster in rose gold on the rubber strap a few year back and loving it. Unfortunately it was, and still is, way out of my price range. However when I saw this at an Omega boutique in Dallas it gave me the same feeling and I loved the white dial for summer.

Even being a somewhat seasoned watch buyer I still made the big mistake of buying another watch, the blue dial AT 41, to scratch the itch even though it wasn't what I REALLY wanted. It lasted less than a year before I traded it in for the TT model and haven't looked back!


----------



## jeelan

BigAl085 said:


> View attachment 15609001
> 
> Still loving this one! Never thought I'd be into gold at 35 but it definitely makes the watch for me.


I've often wondered how this watch would look on a steel only bracelet - it would hv just the right amount of gold to be classy without being blingy!!

Having owned a black marker watch before, the lack of glare off the indices makes it supremely readable!!!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted99999

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15608126
> View attachment 15608127
> 
> 
> I noticed that the clasp on your AT says "Omega" under the Omega logo. Mine however just has the omega symbol. We have the exact same watches ( AT 8500 master co-axial) Why are the clasps different?


----------



## Ted99999




----------



## tbensous

Ted99999 said:


> I noticed that the clasp on your AT says "Omega" under the Omega logo. Mine however just has the omega symbol. We have the exact same watches ( AT 8500 master co-axial) Why are the clasps different?


I replaced my clasp with the one from the last gen AT. It has a much "flatter" profile and is more comfortable. There is no "bump" pressing on the skin, and the push buttons are on the outside part of the link attached to the bracelet.
I think the new one is a much improved design. Feels very slim and comfortable.


----------



## Ted99999

It does look more comfortable. Flatter. How did you go about just getting the clasp? Was it expensive?


----------



## tbensous

Ted99999 said:


> It does look more comfortable. Flatter. How did you go about just getting the clasp? Was it expensive?


I ordered the clasp from the Omega Boutique.

The clasp was AUD $180 and you need to add as well the 2 small connecting links on each side. All in it was around AUD $300. I can't remember the exact price for the small links (you need 2 of them, one on each side of the clasp)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Railmaster catching some sunlight while going for a drive in the Miata in LA traffic today.


----------



## lionel1000

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15637004


Very nice combo. The best one so far.


----------



## Sugman

lionel1000 said:


> Very nice combo. The best one so far.


Thank you, @lionel1000. I appreciate it.


----------



## EightEyes

Relaxing after a long day with the Aqua Terra tonight.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15637004


Fabulous, what strap is that?


----------



## Sugman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Fabulous, what strap is that?


Thanks. I'm really pleased with that combo. It's a Di-Modell Carbonio...supposedly water resistant. Here's a link: Carbonio Sport 1360 Mens | AIR-TER MER | Products | Watchstrap Di-Modell (di-modell.com)


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13




----------



## semmern

EightEyes said:


> Railmaster catching some sunlight while going for a drive in the Miata in LA traffic today.
> 
> View attachment 15642118


That dial looks amazing when it catches the sun like that.


----------



## Apoptosis

Picked up a cheap nato to match the seconds hand. I really like it!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## EightEyes

Love the NATO picking up the orange seconds hand above!

And René... That's one of the best photos I've seen of the LE Railmaster. Not often you see the engraved logo on the crystal as well as that! Beautiful watch, and great to see it back on the bracelet.


----------



## Titan II

EightEyes said:


> View attachment 15658712
> 
> 
> Love the NATO picking up the orange seconds hand above!
> 
> And René... That's one of the best photos I've seen of the LE Railmaster. Not often you see the engraved logo on the crystal as well as that! Beautiful watch, and great to see it back on the bracelet.


Thank you, sir!! That's kind of you to say. The watch makes it easy to take nice photos...it isn't a result of any talent on my part, to be sure.

I just celebrated one year of ownership on the 14th, and I'm still in awe of this watch. I can't believe I actually have one.

What's it been, about 4 months of ownership for you now? How are you enjoying your _Railmaster_?

Rene


----------



## Sugman




----------



## EightEyes

Titan II said:


> Thank you, sir!! That's kind of you to say. The watch makes it easy to take nice photos...it isn't a result of any talent on my part, to be sure.
> 
> I just celebrated one year of ownership on the 14th, and I'm still in awe of this watch. I can't believe I actually have one.
> 
> What's it been, about 4 months of ownership for you now? How are you enjoying your _Railmaster_?
> 
> Rene


I'm absolutely loving it, of course! Such a great and seriously underrated watch.

It's a perfect size and fit, and I'm sure goes completely unnoticed by others... But it has so much texture and so many little details to appreciate. It's a really rewarding companion throughout the day.

It has also opened my eyes to the simplicity of a time-only watch. There is something very freeing and also quite elegant about such a complex and refined device having just a single, simple function.

And yes, I'm about four months in, and still on the extended honeymoon.


----------



## Skellig




----------



## Titan II

EightEyes said:


> I'm absolutely loving it, of course! Such a great and seriously underrated watch.
> 
> It's a perfect size and fit, and I'm sure goes completely unnoticed by others... But it has so much texture and so many little details to appreciate. It's a really rewarding companion throughout the day.
> 
> It has also opened my eyes to the simplicity of a time-only watch. There is something very freeing and also quite elegant about such a complex and refined device having just a single, simple function.
> 
> And yes, I'm about four months in, and still on the extended honeymoon.


Very well articulated! I fully agree with you about the simplicity and elegance of time-only watches.

I'm happy to hear you're still loving yours.

René


----------



## semmern

Strapped a Perlon on the Railmaster today. Really accentuates the vintage look of the watch, IMO.


----------



## Birddog1

My new Aqua Terra. I was fortunate to locate this recently, as a AD display watch. I couldn't be happier with it, in my opinion it's a







fine watch.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## EightEyes

Birddog1 said:


> My new Aqua Terra. I was fortunate to locate this recently, as a AD display watch. I couldn't be happier with it, in my opinion it's a
> View attachment 15665272
> fine watch.


Congratulations! I've had my opaline 3rd gen Aqua Terra for about 5 years, and it's still my all-around favorite watch. I hope you enjoy the heck out of yours also!


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1

EightEyes said:


> Congratulations! I've had my opaline 3rd gen Aqua Terra for about 5 years, and it's still my all-around favorite watch. I hope you enjoy the heck out of yours also!
> 
> View attachment 15666301


Thanks, I know I will! The quality of this watch is terrific.


----------



## daveya

2008 RM









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Beautiful! What strap is that, and what sort of buckle do you have on it?



daveya said:


> 2008 RM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Technarchy

Elegance through simplicity.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveya

semmern said:


> Beautiful! What strap is that, and what sort of buckle do you have on it?


It's the Omega croc on deployant

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67

Technarchy said:


> Elegance through simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done. Youve now made me "need" the bracelet for mine. Great pics.


----------



## EightEyes

Technarchy said:


> Elegance through simplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic photos.

For some reason I thought the "vintage" lume on these would mean a dimmer glow, but the Railmaster really does light up beautifully.


----------



## bts01

The new raily seems to be really divisive...either people like it or hate it (and typically like the older railmaster). Personally, both are great watches and I love my new generation raily at 40mm. Been getting some wrist time on this mankey hookstrap.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01

EightEyes said:


> Fantastic photos.
> 
> For some reason I thought the "vintage" lume on these would mean a dimmer glow, but the Railmaster really does light up beautifully.


Its got the lovely blue lume!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini

New strap day!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

A favor to ask. Would anyone who has a previous version of the 41mm Aqua Terra on bracelet please measure the width of the center polished piece on the bracelet? The piece where it connects to the clasp specifically would be great. Thanks! 


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## kylini

Still rocking this weirdness.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Have a great week-end 🙏

Subscribe to my IG for more content 🙂: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK89Kb8rArd/


----------



## dancl82




----------



## daveya

2008 RM with Rio's 1931 Premier alligator
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

This watch is an Explorer killer. It looks good on anything, and I love it!


----------



## Technarchy

The Railmaster subtly is also its exquisiteness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Back on the bracelet for a while...


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Sugman




----------



## buggravy

I'm loving the green dial. It really between almost grey and vibrant green depending on the light.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## EN-ES

Can anyone let me know the actual dial size in mm, of a first generation 36.2mm Aqua Terra or Railmaster?
Omega Model Ref. starting 2504 or 2804 & case Ref. of 168.1112
Thanks.


----------



## keerola

Got me a railmaster! Does anyone know which bracelets fit to the case? I would like to get something beefier with endlinks increasing the effective lug-to-lug measure. EDIT: Found the bracelet i was looking for! Too bad it did not fit the case so i ended up trading watches  - this one is now sold..


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Buick

I've posted this elsewhere already today, but I like the photograph, and it seems appropriate to be included here too. 2503.33


----------



## EN-ES

Very nice. 
I'll follow that up with my 2504.70 - rare JDM only 36mm with MoP dial & blued steel hands.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Buick

EN-ES said:


> Very nice.
> I'll follow that up with my 2504.70 - rare JDM only 36mm with MoP dial & blued steel hands.
> View attachment 15789022


Wow! I wasn't aware of the existence of this one but it's very nice indeed.


----------



## Buick

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15789063


This particular Railmaster gets everything right 👍🏼


----------



## EN-ES

Buick said:


> Wow! I wasn't aware of the existence of this one but it's very nice indeed.


Thanks - only 1000 of them released in Japan apparently.


----------



## davidevo

Jetguy87 said:


> View attachment 15378770


Rather late with asking this, but I'm curious, what route did you go down for the brush centerlinks? did you get them brushed or swap in an earlier bracelet?


----------



## tbensous




----------



## up1911fan




----------



## Jetguy87

davidevo said:


> Rather late with asking this, but I'm curious, what route did you go down for the brush centerlinks? did you get them brushed or swap in an earlier bracelet?


No worries! I bought it pre-owned; it was the version that came on the strap, and the owner had put it on the earlier bracelet. I have read that an OB will brush the polished center links on the bracelet that came with this model, though.


----------



## ironcastle

Skyfall 38,5mm
Haven't worn this one for years. More or less a safequeen. 
But now it'll get a week on the wrist.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## cdub70

ironcastle said:


> Skyfall 38,5mm
> Haven't worn this one for years. More or less a safequeen.
> But now it'll get a week on the wrist.
> View attachment 15793484


I'm looking for one of these.


----------



## ironcastle

cdub70 said:


> I'm looking for one of these.


I'm afraid this one has lost its crystal ?


----------



## tbensous

ironcastle said:


> I'm afraid this one has lost its crystal 😄
> View attachment 15794557


You captured the beauty of the AT dial perfectly ! Well done ! Beautiful piece.


----------



## Titan II

_60th Anniversary Railmaster;_



















René


----------



## Thunder Dump

Just arrived today from a fellow WUSer:


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## EightEyes

I'm not sure a steam train provides much risk of magnetization... but still nice to see the Railmaster in its spiritual home for the first time.


----------



## Titan II

EightEyes said:


> I'm not sure a steam train provides much risk of magnetization... but still nice to see the Railmaster in its spiritual home for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 15805973


Well played, sir!!🚂 🧲 ⌚ 🤠 👍

Rene


----------



## Sugman




----------



## davidevo

EightEyes said:


> I'm not sure a steam train provides much risk of magnetization... but still nice to see the Railmaster in its spiritual home for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 15805973


Shot of the week!


----------



## Jake E

I've loved the AT since it was introduced but convinced myself that the lume on the minute hand was inadequate and could never bring myself to pull the trigger. Fast forward to 2021, I moved across the country and decided I wanted to celebrate the next chapter in my life with a new watch. I had my mind set on a DJ41 but after seeing both watches in person I knew the Aqua Terra 41 was the watch for me. I've had this beauty for 3 days and I can't stop looking at the dial. My lume fears were largely unfounded as, while not as easy to read in the dark as a dive watch, I have no problem telling the time even in the dead of night. Lastly I am insanely impressed by the 8900. I love the jump hour hand feature and in 3 days it is dead on +/-0. It's funny, last year I celebrated my 40th on zoom with friends. I bought myself a Seamaster Diver 300M to celebrate... it's a watch I never really connected with... this is the watch I should have bought... so glad I finally did!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## orologiollc

Great photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AgentViper

Chibatastic said:


> Here are some photos of my AT. Nothin new but I figured I would add to this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AT is a great watch!
> 
> Chibatastic


Nice!


----------



## orologiollc

Some of the Omegas can be a huge challenge to photograph.


----------



## Birddog1

Jake E said:


> View attachment 15808899
> 
> 
> I've loved the AT since it was introduced but convinced myself that the lume on the minute hand was inadequate and could never bring myself to pull the trigger. Fast forward to 2021, I moved across the country and decided I wanted to celebrate the next chapter in my life with a new watch. I had my mind set on a DJ41 but after seeing both watches in person I knew the Aqua Terra 41 was the watch for me. I've had this beauty for 3 days and I can't stop looking at the dial. My lume fears were largely unfounded as, while not as easy to read in the dark as a dive watch, I have no problem telling the time even in the dead of night. Lastly I am insanely impressed by the 8900. I love the jump hour hand feature and in 3 days it is dead on +/-0. It's funny, last year I celebrated my 40th on zoom with friends. I bought myself a Seamaster Diver 300M to celebrate... it's a watch I never really connected with... this is the watch I should have bought... so glad I finally did!


Hey congratulations on all the above! Nothing like wanting something for a long period of time and when you finally do get it, it's everything you expected it to be and sometimes more!


----------



## Hodari D.




----------



## Rice and Gravy

I sometimes tire of all blue with this.

How do you all think this would look with the oem black rubber strap instead? Or the grey?

Or something simple and cheap like a black sailcloth type strap with a blue or white stripe?









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy

Rice and Gravy said:


> I sometimes tire of all blue with this.
> 
> How do you all think this would look with the oem black rubber strap instead? Or the grey?
> 
> Or something simple and cheap like a black sailcloth type strap with a blue or white stripe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I love that strap, but I can also see how you could grow weary of it. I feel like this is a watch that doesn't take well to other straps for whatever reason. I have been wanting to put mine (green dial) on a strap, but no straps I have, nor really any pics I've seen, seem to work as well as the bracelet or OEM strap. I really like the idea of sail cloth, conceptually.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

buggravy said:


> I love that strap, but I can also see how you could grow weary of it. I feel like this is a watch that doesn't take well to other straps for whatever reason. I have been wanting to put mine (green dial) on a strap, but no straps I have, nor really any pics I've seen, seem to work as well as the bracelet or OEM strap. I really like the idea of sail cloth, conceptually.


Agree and thanks for the response. This is the one I am thinking as a possibility.


----------



## AngelDeVille

Rice and Gravy said:


> I sometimes tire of all blue with this.
> 
> How do you all think this would look with the oem black rubber strap instead? Or the grey?
> 
> Or something simple and cheap like a black sailcloth type strap with a blue or white stripe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I am about to get pricing on that strap and the Omeega alligator from the AD, I'm getting tired of my bracelet.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Be prepared for sticker shock. The rubber strap alone (no hardware or clasp) is $250.


----------



## AngelDeVille

Rice and Gravy said:


> Be prepared for sticker shock. The rubber strap alone (no hardware or clasp) is $250.


I already know the gator is about $400.

I do very much like the Omeega deployant clasp and I'm expecting high $$$ on it, so we shall see....


----------



## buggravy

Rice and Gravy said:


> Agree and thanks for the response. This is the one I am thinking as a possibility.


I really like that. Could you actually give me details on it? Would love to see if I could get something similar with green stitching.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Rice and Gravy

That one is from bandrbands, and they don't have green, but there are other vendors that sell similar. watchgecko might have different colors.


----------



## SkeletonKey

I love my Omega Railmaster!


----------



## SkeletonKey

The camera loves her too!


----------



## orologiollc

Rice and Gravy said:


> I sometimes tire of all blue with this.
> 
> How do you all think this would look with the oem black rubber strap instead? Or the grey?
> 
> Or something simple and cheap like a black sailcloth type strap with a blue or white stripe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Grey would look great with the blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille

Rice and Gravy said:


> Be prepared for sticker shock. The rubber strap alone (no hardware or clasp) is $250.


huh, they didn't separate the price for the deployant when they sent me a text earlier.

-BUT-

deployant and gator is $610
deployant and rubber is $608

I would have thought there would be a bigger difference betwixt the two.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

For the rubber, I wonder if they arent including the metal center pieces where the endlinks connect? My understanding is the whole rubber set up was closer to $800 and more expensive than the bracelet. Good luck in your quest!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub4

Huoie!

Louis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## nyy101




----------



## WizardofWatch




----------



## tbensous




----------



## r00ski

Wasn't planning on getting this one, AT was not on my radar at all tbh.

Then I visited a buddy of mine for one of our regular whisky sessions and we got the talking. I knew he got this a while back, wore it for a few weeks and then it ended up in a drawer collecting dust. He wanted a blue faced AT but the AD didn't have them in stock and he talked my friend into getting this one at a very decent discount (rookie mistake, been there. also a part of the journey though, right?). 
I offered to help him sell it, after all it's a nice chunk of change that's not going to good use. 
I checked the market and told him what they're going for used (bought locally, decent condition, box, papers, still over 3 years warranty). He thought about it for a sec and then asked me "maybe you want to take it off my hands? I'll give you a good deal".
I moved a few mid tiers, dove into the toys fund to cover the rest and ended up getting this at less than 60% of retail. 
Pretty happy with the move so far  (although I do miss my old Sinn 104 from time to time)


----------



## davidevo

r00ski said:


> Wasn't planning on getting this one, AT was not on my radar at all tbh.
> 
> Then I visited a buddy of mine for one of our regular whisky sessions and we got the talking. I knew he got this a while back, wore it for a few weeks and then it ended up in a drawer collecting dust. He wanted a blue faced AT but the AD didn't have them in stock and he talked my friend into getting this one at a very decent discount (rookie mistake, been there. also a part of the journey though, right?).
> I offered to help him sell it, after all it's a nice chunk of change that's not going to good use.
> I checked the market and told him what they're going for used (bought locally, decent condition, box, papers, still over 3 years warranty). He thought about it for a sec and then asked me "maybe you want to take it off my hands? I'll give you a good deal".
> I moved a few mid tiers, dove into the toys fund to cover the rest and ended up getting this at less than 60% of retail.
> Pretty happy with the move so far  (although I do miss my old Sinn 104 from time to time)
> View attachment 15825954
> View attachment 15825955
> View attachment 15825957
> View attachment 15825961


Classy AF and great photos!!


----------



## r00ski

davidevo said:


> Classy AF and great photos!!


Thanks bud, appreciate it 👊


----------



## Rice and Gravy

r00ski said:


> Wasn't planning on getting this one, AT was not on my radar at all tbh.
> 
> Then I visited a buddy of mine for one of our regular whisky sessions and we got the talking. I knew he got this a while back, wore it for a few weeks and then it ended up in a drawer collecting dust. He wanted a blue faced AT but the AD didn't have them in stock and he talked my friend into getting this one at a very decent discount (rookie mistake, been there. also a part of the journey though, right?).
> I offered to help him sell it, after all it's a nice chunk of change that's not going to good use.
> I checked the market and told him what they're going for used (bought locally, decent condition, box, papers, still over 3 years warranty). He thought about it for a sec and then asked me "maybe you want to take it off my hands? I'll give you a good deal".
> I moved a few mid tiers, dove into the toys fund to cover the rest and ended up getting this at less than 60% of retail.
> Pretty happy with the move so far  (although I do miss my old Sinn 104 from time to time)
> View attachment 15825954


That's really nice, and sounds like a bargain. I never really get the appeal of having a green watch, but something like that with green accents is pretty great. Way more versatile. They call that the "golf" edition I think maybe? Looks fantastic, congrats.


----------



## r00ski

Rice and Gravy said:


> That's really nice, and sounds like a bargain. I never really get the appeal of having a green watch, but something like that with green accents is pretty great. Way more versatile. They call that the "golf" edition I think maybe? Looks fantastic, congrats.


Thank you!

Correct, this is the second gen Golf edition. 
The first one was an early 8500 with a framed date window at 3 o clock and green minute markers, then this one came out (mine's pretty recent actually, it's powered by the 8500g, which means it has the silicon balance spring and other goodies) - 3 o clock date but no frame, last vertical stripes dial, green seconds hand and minute markers and then there's the most recent Sergio Garcia golf edition - 8900 ticking inside, stepped no frame date window at 6, horizontal stripes.
The green itsels is called "Masters green" apparently, but it sure does remind me of racing green IRL.

I did some research on this series as you can see 

A pretty fun line within the AT family if you ask me, not so common/obvious.


----------



## Technarchy

Railmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Strap change day today. New suede shoes for the Railmaster.


----------



## AngelDeVille

I have tried natos in the past on "lesser" watches, and I have found I really prefer bracelets overall.

I put this nato on my AT last night, and I'm still not sure how I feel about it...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Captaingiannis

semmern said:


> Strap change day today. New suede shoes for the Railmaster.
> 
> View attachment 15828254
> 
> 
> View attachment 15828266


Your railmaster looks so good on the strap,i just love it.It gives vibes of a vintage rolex explorer 1016 it just looks beautiful!
Below i post a picture of my aqua terra.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Captaingiannis said:


> Your railmaster looks so good on the strap,i just love it.It gives vibes of a vintage rolex explorer 1016 it just looks beautiful!


Thanks! I bet it would look good on your AT as well, since the case shape and size is basically the same as my RM.

At only $9.95, why not give it a try?  Link:









Classic Suede Golden Brown


Our classic watch straps is an affordable collection of top quality suede straps that works great with all kinds of watches. We chose this type of soft suede so you can get a strap that quickly adapts to your wrist and with a minimum of time to break in. Technical information: Measurements...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## r00ski

TGIF and HAGWE!


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## wkw

An old model

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Still on the new suede strap. Loving the vintage vibe.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great Sunday 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNziEhgKlC0/


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

View attachment 15834530


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## AngelDeVille

I have tried natos and the shark in the background, and I still think the factory bracelet is my favorite.

but I'm trying this Milanese for the weekend, and it does feel nice. I am considering blue gator and deployan, but it is super pricey.


----------



## r00ski

sunburst in the sun! 🌞


----------



## Sugman




----------



## AngelDeVille

r00ski said:


> sunburst in the sun! ?
> View attachment 15855916


mine doesn't look that good on a black nato... I thought of trying the grey/blue.


----------



## tbensous

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15856282


Waow! What a shot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

tbensous said:


> Waow! What a shot !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## r00ski

AngelDeVille said:


> mine doesn't look that good on a black nato... I thought of trying the grey/blue.


Yeah, blue on black is probably not the best look. Dark navy maybe? I think that could work nicely with your AT's dial

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

50 (or almost) shades of blue 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/COXTdWBKTpc/


----------



## dchapma1

OK, I'll bite. My current AT


----------



## buggravy




----------



## EightEyes

Relaxing with the Railmaster after a long day of work.










I continue to enjoy this one more and more.


----------



## Woofa

Maiden voyage today.








Could not be happier with this choice.


----------



## Titan II

Woofa said:


> Maiden voyage today.
> View attachment 15863742
> 
> Could not be happier with this choice.


Congratulations!! That's a beauty, and my favourite of the newer gen _Railmaster_s. Be careful for the next little while. Remember to pay attention to what's happening around you, and not just your watch.😜 Enjoy!

René


----------



## r00ski

Yay or nay on the combo?










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## davidevo

r00ski said:


> Yay or nay on the combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Strong yay... thinking a olive green rubber (aquanaut style) could be dope too!


----------



## r00ski

davidevo said:


> Strong yay... thinking a olive green rubber (aquanaut style) could be dope too!


ooooo, I can see that and I'm liking what I see..
let the hunt begin!


----------



## EightEyes

r00ski said:


> Yay or nay on the combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Great way to dress the Aqua Terra down a little. Love it.


----------



## Titan II

r00ski said:


> Yay or nay on the combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


A definite yay from me. I think that looks great. And the oliver green rubber is a great suggestion.

René


----------



## tbensous

r00ski said:


> Yay or nay on the combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Looks very good ! What strap is this ?
I have the black AT 8500 (without the green accent) , and that would add a bit or colour nicely.

Well done ! Approved for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I like that a lot.


----------



## AngelDeVille

r00ski said:


> Yay or nay on the combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


I kinda didn't want to like it, but I really do.


----------



## r00ski

tbensous said:


> Looks very good ! What strap is this ?
> I have the black AT 8500 (without the green accent) , and that would add a bit or colour nicely.
> 
> Well done ! Approved for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's an olive canvas from Barton Bands. 
I've had it for a while now (as well as an elite silicone from them) and have nothing bad to say about it. It also has quick release spring bars, which I love

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## r00ski

AngelDeVille said:


> I kinda didn't want to like it, but I really do.


Kinda same 

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Woofa

Something I learned about my new watch over the first few weeks is that the lumed surfaces can shift from an orangey pumpkin color inside to a more yellowish color 8n the sun. Pics are not representative of the change but here are a few with full Lume shot included.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## SaMaster14

Enjoying an evening sip!


----------



## Avidrider




----------



## nyy101

I know this a photo thread but figured I would ask here instead of making its own thread.

I have the AT on the OEM rubber. Purchased as custom made leather strap and want to change it out. Stupid question, but is removing this rubber the same as removing any strap? Just nervous scratching anything doing it wrong.


----------



## AngelDeVille

nyy101 said:


> I know this a photo thread but figured I would ask here instead of making its own thread.
> 
> I have the AT on the OEM rubber. Purchased as custom made leather strap and want to change it out. Stupid question, but is removing this rubber the same as removing any strap? Just nervous scratching anything doing it wrong.


same procedure, the omega bars have a shoulder on them so a thinner spring bar tool works better.

go slow

but now you have to post before and after pictures


----------



## nyy101

AngelDeVille said:


> same procedure, the omega bars have a shoulder on them so a thinner spring bar tool works better.
> 
> go slow
> 
> but now you have to post before and after pictures


Ha will do! As soon as I can figure out how to use the clasp that came on the strap! I got the rubber of and put on the strap but for some reason having trouble figuring out how to size the clasp and such. Maybe the vendor put it on backwards I don't know trying to figure it out.


----------



## nyy101

Finally got the strap on! Lol..custom made leather from Aaron from Combat. Very comfortable and will make a great addition to dressing this baby up.


----------



## SinCity

I like to wear my RM exclusively on a leather NATO that makes it feel more vintage and "railroady" (a word I just made up) to me for some reason. I also like it on an olive green NATO with a red stripe that gives it kind of a military field watch vibe. I love this watch!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## AngelDeVille

Can we change the title of the thread and NOT include Railmasters?

I don't have one and now I want one....


----------



## navjing0614

Loving this RM.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

navjing0614 said:


> Loving this RM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That's a great shot!


----------



## navjing0614

SaMaster14 said:


> That's a great shot!


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Cheddar

Got it on a perlon for the summer


----------



## SaMaster14

In love with this&#8230;


----------



## AngelDeVille

SaMaster14 said:


> In love with this&#8230;


I kinda swore off busy dials, but that's sorta neet.


----------



## SaMaster14

AngelDeVille said:


> I kinda swore off busy dials, but that's sorta neet.


There's a lot going on, but it all seems to fit together and work!


----------



## davidevo

Would love to see some more AT GMTs on this thread! Anyone care to share 😄


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Picture from yesterday, same as today.


----------



## paulie8777

I had a chance to see the new Omega lineup for 2021 and saw a new Aqua Terra with a small seconds hand. May have to be my next watch. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

paulie8777 said:


> I had a chance to see the new Omega lineup for 2021 and saw a new Aqua Terra with a small seconds hand. May have to be my next watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never seen this version before. It looks... Incredible!


----------



## paulie8777

EightEyes said:


> I have never seen this version before. It looks... Incredible!


I mentioned the same to the GM at the OB. He said they hadn't seen them either or really knew about it until they showed up with the other new 2021 models.

There are a bunch of variations in color, bracelet vs rubber strap and deployment. Even have full gold (forgetting the name, but the omega reddish gold).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01

paulie8777 said:


> I had a chance to see the new Omega lineup for 2021 and saw a new Aqua Terra with a small seconds hand. May have to be my next watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That is fantastic

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

That is pretty sharp looking. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger

Incredibly cool...how do we get to see all the versions ? And does it have a 39mm size? Oh and the dream would be if there's a no date 39mm version ) 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

asadtiger said:


> Incredibly cool...how do we get to see all the versions ? And does it have a 39mm size? Oh and the dream would be if there's a no date 39mm version )
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I stopped by the OB in Atlanta (Phipps Plaza) to put my name on the list for the new Seamaster a little while back. Then about two weeks ago they called and invited me to a to a promotional viewing to see the new 2021 watches.

None were available for sale yet- the GM, Tim, thinks it will be a few weeks before available for sale.

Also, I believe all the ATs I saw were 41. Didn't see any 39mms.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Sunbathing. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## davidevo

Sorry but how is there not more info on the small seconds AT?! It's marketing madness surely?!


----------



## davidevo

asadtiger said:


> Incredibly cool...how do we get to see all the versions ? And does it have a 39mm size? Oh and the dream would be if there's a no date 39mm version )
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


dare we hope to dream?!


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15894515


Damn. That is sharp. Like "I wouldn't care if it kept time like a 7S26 equipped Seiko" sharp.


----------



## Dark Overlord

Omega Aqua Terra today. I moved last Summer and our town has a really great old NJ downtown nearby but we haven't really been able to get out and start enjoying it unti now.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## semmern




----------



## r00ski

Bling 

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Dial of this one is almost as interesting as the GS dials.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

I've owned a few ATs in the past but just picked up this green one this week and think it's my favorite









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetguy87

A few from earlier this week, over the course of the day... love how the light plays with this dial!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Ted99999

Just back from it's first official Omega service. I'm extremely happy with the results


----------



## cybercat

Railmaster 2503.52, back on the bracelet for summer ...


----------



## Titan II

cybercat said:


> Railmaster 2503.52, back on the bracelet for summer ...
> 
> View attachment 15936251
> 
> 
> View attachment 15936252


Some great photos this week, Will!

Rene


----------



## Jetguy87

Just a bit of sunburst in the sun...


----------



## Smithsj716




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SinCity




----------



## AngelDeVille




----------



## r00ski

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## zsut12

AngelDeVille said:


>


That's a heck of a strap. Care to share the make/model?


----------



## Ross13




----------



## AngelDeVille

zsut12 said:


> That's a heck of a strap. Care to share the make/model?


navy double pearl stingray. Ordered it from here!






Home


Home



combat-straps.com


----------



## zsut12

For the weekend ahead...


----------



## nimzotech

Just arrived earlier today&#8230;








Paired with the Hirsch Alligator Navy leather strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## navjing0614

Fun weekend watch. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

r00ski said:


> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Co to za podpis 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Cheddar




----------



## r00ski

nimzotech said:


> Co to za podpis
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


ale że jak to? ?


----------



## EightEyes

Welcoming my Aqua Terra back from service. So great to have it back!


----------



## nimzotech

Can't get enough of that blue&#8230;
I almost opted out for the white/silver dial version; glad I stuck to my favorite color.

@r00ski ; check out [email protected] for their green options.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

I think, the hunt for a matching color summer strap is over&#8230;

















What do you guys think -  or ?

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Maddog1970

Joined the AT club today&#8230;.to hot to size the bracelet and wear, so on Barton rubber


----------



## Maddog1970

Started a thread instead


----------



## ilkerhos

On cw hybrid strap









SM-T820 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Cheddar

Swapped straps out


----------



## nimzotech

Cheddar said:


> Swapped straps out


Those blue hands, applied Omega Logo and markers&#8230; to die for!
What strap is that?
Nice macro shot.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## BeauR

Borrowed this pic from my watch Instagram @ beautalkz
Love my 41 aqua terra!


----------



## Maddog1970

Maddog1970 said:


> Joined the AT club today&#8230;.to hot to size the bracelet and wear, so on Barton rubber
> 
> View attachment 15969569


Sadly back to the AD for this beauty (have a thread going for that!), and will see what shakes out tomorrow!


----------



## Ted99999




----------



## Maddog1970

Well , my AT journey continues, with a new one from my AD arriving on Monday&#8230;.

&#8230;.in the meantime, picked up this blue beast from a forum member and couldn't be happier!










Will resize the bracelet later, so in the meantime on vintage Rios leather!


----------



## Maddog1970

Bracelet sized&#8230;.


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Sadly back to the AD for this beauty (have a thread going for that!), and will see what shakes out tomorrow!


Good luck, Clayton! I hope it's a quick and easy fix.

René


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Well , my AT journey continues, with a new one from my AD arriving on Monday&#8230;.
> 
> &#8230;.in the meantime, picked up this blue beast from a forum member and couldn't be happier!
> 
> View attachment 15974810
> 
> 
> Will resize the bracelet later, so in the meantime on vintage Rios leather!





Maddog1970 said:


> Bracelet sized&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 15975284


Wow!! Congrats!! You're not messin' around these days, are you!?

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Wow!! Congrats!! You're not messin' around these days, are you!?
> 
> René


as it seems to be most times, a bunch of things all happened at once&#8230;..sold a few, traded a few, landed on a deal or 2!

Baring any really crazy good deals, I am determined to rein it in for a while, and actually enjoy some of my recently acquired pieces!


----------



## sickondivers

#AT


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Dieselk

Have a nice week-end 😉

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQ4YpfsqWJM/


----------



## EightEyes

Taking a break from my GS honeymoon with the Railmaster today. There really is something special about this one... I can't leave it alone for long!


----------



## Maddog1970

EightEyes said:


> View attachment 15978167
> 
> 
> Taking a break from my GS honeymoon with the Railmaster today. There really is something special about this one... I can't leave it alone for long!


it's a great piece, perfectly sized at 40mm, wearing larger due to being all dial&#8230;.the no-date makes for perfect symmetry


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> it's a great piece, perfectly sized at 40mm, wearing larger due to being all dial&#8230;.the no-date makes for perfect symmetry
> 
> View attachment 15978242


 Great pairing, Clayton! Looks all business with the brushed case and that rugged leather strap.??

René


----------



## Maddog1970

On green Barton quick release canvas&#8230;.the perfect field watch?


----------



## Maddog1970

AT arrived, went with the silver dial and those blued hands and indicies&#8230;&#8230;..very, very happy I switched from the white one that didn't wind!
























bracelet is sized, but on leather for now, as just to hot here again!


----------



## EightEyes

Maddog1970 said:


> AT arrived, went with the silver dial and those blued hands and indicies&#8230;&#8230;..very, very happy I switched from the white one that didn't wind!
> 
> View attachment 15982770
> View attachment 15982771
> View attachment 15982772
> 
> 
> bracelet is sized, but on leather for now, as just to hot here again!


Great choice! Congratulations! I absolutely love the blue hands and indices on this one.

Plus, I am also a fan of the Railmaster / Aqua Terra combo...










They share a lot of DNA and have similar appeal, but then they seem to suit different days. Great pair


----------



## Cheddar

nimzotech said:


> Those blue hands, applied Omega Logo and markers&#8230; to die for!
> What strap is that?
> Nice macro shot.
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


Oops, sorry for the delay in responding (and thanks!).

It's the deluxe seatbelt pepsi NATO from CNS.


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Maddog1970

The applied indicies, with the lumed white top and polished blue sides are one of my favourite things about this AT&#8230;..

&#8230;.and out of the box, running a stellar +0spd&#8230;.


----------



## Maddog1970

Enjoying the cooler evening on the deck with Miss Kilo


----------



## MackyP

Time flies. Can't believe I've had this AT for five years now. Loving it more everyday, appreciating the intricacies more and more. Can't help to stare at it more than my DJ41 when wearing. DJ looks so bland IMO.

On the other hand, I have a blue Omega rubber strap but can't really learn to the like the look. Whenever I put it on, it goes off after minutes.. I don't know but with it on, the AT looks cheap to me. The only combination I would go for the rubber strap is with the white face/orange hand and black rubber/orange stitches. I may be just weird.


----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster in the garden with Miss Kilo


----------



## Maddog1970

Some tire tread rubber


----------



## Titan II

_Railmaster_ in the shade;



















René


----------



## Nutbeem

What time in Dubai? I know!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Barton quick release rubber on the AT


----------



## Pais Alto

Just got this guy. I know they're not for everyone, but I seriously  mine.


----------



## Maddog1970

Just got this strap off fleabay, paid approx $50CAN&#8230;.seriously impressed with the quality, considering my AD quoted me $960CAN for the factory version!


----------



## r00ski

Pais Alto said:


> Just got this guy. I know they're not for everyone, but I seriously  mine.
> View attachment 15996253


Nice one!

I'm seriously considering letting my AT go and getting one of these instead.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## sickondivers

#AT


----------



## Woofa

Lest we forget that the Railmaster is also a Seamaster.


----------



## EightEyes




----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Titan II

Dark Overlord said:


>


Amazing!! So dark and rich looking. I could really use a coffee right now.

?Just kidding! I don't think I've seen a better picture of that watch/dial. Well done!

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Dark Overlord said:


>


Just love the blued hands!

I went with the "golf version" initially, but had to go back to the AD as it wouldn't wind (stem to short), and saw the silver dialled blue handed beauty, and never looked back!


----------



## D3V8

Pick it up last Thursday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semmern

Back on the bracelet today


----------



## navjing0614

Hidden gem of the RM line. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster for today&#8230;.TGIF


----------



## navjing0614

Maddog1970 said:


> Railmaster for today&#8230;.TGIF
> 
> View attachment 16029594


Got the same barton strap. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

navjing0614 said:


> Got the same barton strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


very strappy watch, and laps up the Barton's!

&#8230;.and 100% agreed, the hidden gem! The "denim" dial is crazy!

was never on my radar, but took it in a trade, and VERY happy I did!


----------



## SaMaster14

As some may know, my Worldtimer had an issue with the crown (short stem: when unscrewing from the screwed-down position, the watch would engage the quick-change hour hand). My AD came through and got me a brand new watch, no questions asked. Picked it up today and feels really good to have this piece back on my wrist after a month!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Maddog1970

SaMaster14 said:


> As some may know, my Worldtimer had an issue with the crown (short stem: when unscrewing from the screwed-down position, the watch would engage the quick-change hour hand). My AD came through and got me a brand new watch, no questions asked. Picked it up today and feels really good to have this piece back on my wrist after a month!


Stunning piece and glad your AD sorted it for you!


----------



## MackyP

Just gave up my Blue 8500 co-axial 41.5 for this.

Wrong decision? I already have a BLUE DJ 41 that's why&#8230;..


----------



## SaMaster14

Maddog1970 said:


> Stunning piece and glad your AD sorted it for you!


Thank you! And definitely an A+ AD!


----------



## SaMaster14

MackyP said:


> Just gave up my Blue 8500 co-axial 41.5 for this.
> 
> Wrong decision? I already have a BLUE DJ 41 that's why&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 16033282


This is actually one of my favorite ATs; love the colors!


----------



## nimzotech

Coffee Time ️ 









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## wpbmike

I needed months to decide which colorway I'd purchase. So happy that I chose this one:


----------



## anonymousmoose

MackyP said:


> Just gave up my Blue 8500 co-axial 41.5 for this.
> 
> Wrong decision? I already have a BLUE DJ 41 that's why&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 16033282


I really love those colours. Wished they still made them in Quartz - I'd drop a few $k on it, but not at the co-axial price. I have other watches ahead of it for that expense :-(


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## semmern




----------



## Maddog1970

Raily for today


----------



## Titan II

_Railmaster_ In the sun;










Throwing shade at the _Railmaster;








_

René


----------



## GregBe

If anyone is wondering if the Seamaster rubber fits the AT, it does really well. I just tried this with my SMP strap and I'm liking it.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Just let go this the last week. Now regretting big time.


----------



## Mad14

MackyP said:


> Just let go this the last week. Now regretting big time.
> View attachment 16041378
> View attachment 16041380
> View attachment 16041381


I let my Aqua Terra Skyfall go about 3 months ago and started to regret it after about a month, I had the bracelet, rubber and lots of leather straps. The hunt has started for a replacement and this will be my fourth Aqua Terra, hopefully this one will stay. No regrets on letting the first two go though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Easing of COVID restrictions has a down side, as I can now go to my AD on a whim, and wander round the store&#8230;&#8230;.

&#8230;&#8230;and they had a new white/silver AT, on strap, just in&#8230;..I had purchase the bracelet version originally, but short stem/no wind, so went silver/blue&#8230;..

&#8230;&#8230;but I guess I still really wanted the white/silver&#8230;&#8230;

so here I am&#8230;.and I intend to keep both, culling a few other unworn pieces to justify the purchase in my head!


----------



## MackyP

Maddog1970 said:


> Easing of COVID restrictions has a down side, as I can now go to my AD on a whim, and wander round the store&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;and they had a new white/silver AT, on strap, just in&#8230;..I had purchase the bracelet version originally, but short stem/no wind, so went silver/blue&#8230;..
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;but I guess I still really wanted the white/silver&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> so here I am&#8230;.and I intend to keep both, culling a few other unworn pieces to justify the purchase in my head!
> 
> View attachment 16042947


 Not sure if I can help you


----------



## MackyP

Mad14 said:


> I let my Aqua Terra Skyfall go about 3 months ago and started to regret it after about a month, I had the bracelet, rubber and lots of leather straps. The hunt has started for a replacement and this will be my fourth Aqua Terra, hopefully this one will stay. No regrets on letting the first two go though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What do you plan to get next?


----------



## Mad14

MackyP said:


> What do you plan to get next?


I think it will be another Skyfall but I also want to look at the new 38mm white dial with black markers and the blue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spherejdesign

QZ 39mm at


----------



## Cheddar

Watching the gold medal game&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun

New AT addition here&#8230;this beauty is keeping amazing time. Gained about 4 seconds in 5 days. Just thrilled with it.


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Sugman




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Sugman

2 days in a row...this one needs to be worn more often than it is.


----------



## Patrick01

Had a great walk with my family and AT during holidays in the alpes (Austria)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16044553
> View attachment 16044554
> View attachment 16044555


Mine says hi!


----------



## Maddog1970

Afternoon switcheroo to the AT&#8230;&#8230;.and I gotta say, while I maintain a strict love/hate relationship with Natos (watch dependent), the white AT absolutely kills it on a nato!


----------



## sickondivers

*#AT #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## JohnGo

My new Railmaster denim.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster on tire tread rubber&#8230;.


----------



## SaMaster14

Cool angle!


----------



## nimzotech

SaMaster14 said:


> Cool angle!


Nice!
Big ?

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## SaMaster14

nimzotech said:


> Nice!
> Big ?
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


Yup! Was working out of our firm's NY office for the week! Love the city


----------



## MackyP

Maddog1970 said:


> Afternoon switcheroo to the AT&#8230;&#8230;.and I gotta say, while I maintain a strict love/hate relationship with Natos (watch dependent), the white AT absolutely kills it on a nato!
> 
> View attachment 16050812


Although OK, nothing beats the OEM rubber IMO.


----------



## Maddog1970

MackyP said:


> Although OK, nothing beats the OEM rubber IMO.
> 
> View attachment 16058784


100% agree!


----------



## jcb272

Maddog1970 said:


> Afternoon switcheroo to the AT&#8230;&#8230;.and I gotta say, while I maintain a strict love/hate relationship with Natos (watch dependent), the white AT absolutely kills it on a nato!
> 
> View attachment 16050812


Dang that orange hand and orange stripe on nato look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcb272

wpbmike said:


> I needed months to decide which colorway I'd purchase. So happy that I chose this one:
> 
> View attachment 16037822


Great choice! My personal fav...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darthlinno

hi there, I am looking for alternative straps for the same exact Aqua Terra green dial. Can you please tell me the model number for the mentioned Seamaster rubber strap? Tks



GregBe said:


> If anyone is wondering if the Seamaster rubber fits the AT, it does really well. I just tried this with my SMP strap and I'm liking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Darthlinno said:


> hi there, I am looking for alternative straps for the same exact Aqua Terra green dial. Can you please tell me the model number for the mentioned Seamaster rubber strap? Tks


Sorry, not sure the model number but it's the OEM strap for the current generation Seamaster Diver 300m. Hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Silver dial and blued hands







- love the combo!


----------



## Digmac

I got in my first Omega watch recently, a blue dial Railmaster. It isn't for everyone, but I love it. I was really drawn to it from the pictures I've seen, but there wasn't an easy way to see the watch in person. No AD anywhere around me (6 hour plus driving distance one way) actively stocks it, so I would have to have it ordered direct from Omega. I wasn't 100% sure that I would be smitten with it in person, but getting it in, all my doubts are gone. This thing is amazing, in my opinion. The different shades of color you get from the dial depending on the light is striking. It can be near black, then have shades of dark blue, stone blue, and sky blue by changing up the lighting. The all brushed finishing in different directions fits the tone and style of the watch perfectly. It's a highlight for me, as you don't have to worry about fingerprints and hairline scratches, but you still get sharp, contrasting edges of finishing. The solid caseback is classic Omega with the Hippocampus, and this is how a solid caseback should be done. The 8806 movement is rock solid of course, COSC and METAS certified, Daniels Co-axial escapement. Really, what an awesome package, the Railmaster is. My apologies for such a large post for this thread, lol.


----------



## JohnGo

Mercedes-Benz 300CE '89, my classic car and the new Railmaster. 🙂


----------



## JohnGo

Digmac said:


> I got in my first Omega watch recently, a blue dial Railmaster. It isn't for everyone, but I love it. I was really drawn to it from the pictures I've seen, but there wasn't an easy way to see the watch in person. No AD anywhere around me (6 hour plus driving distance one way) actively stocks it, so I would have to have it ordered direct from Omega. I wasn't 100% sure that I would be smitten with it in person, but getting it in, all my doubts are gone. This thing is amazing, in my opinion. The different shades of color you get from the dial depending on the light is striking. It can be near black, then have shades of dark blue, stone blue, and sky blue by changing up the lighting. The all brushed finishing in different directions fits the tone and style of the watch perfectly. It's a highlight for me, as you don't have to worry about fingerprints and hairline scratches, but you still get sharp, contrasting edges of finishing. The solid caseback is classic Omega with the Hippocampus, and this is how a solid caseback should be done. The 8806 movement is rock solid of course, COSC and METAS certified, Daniels Co-axial escapement. Really, what an awesome package, the Railmaster is. My apologies for such a large post for this thread, lol.


Love it! I bought the same last week. 👍


----------



## Maddog1970

Digmac said:


> I got in my first Omega watch recently, a blue dial Railmaster. It isn't for everyone, but I love it. I was really drawn to it from the pictures I've seen, but there wasn't an easy way to see the watch in person. No AD anywhere around me (6 hour plus driving distance one way) actively stocks it, so I would have to have it ordered direct from Omega. I wasn't 100% sure that I would be smitten with it in person, but getting it in, all my doubts are gone. This thing is amazing, in my opinion. The different shades of color you get from the dial depending on the light is striking. It can be near black, then have shades of dark blue, stone blue, and sky blue by changing up the lighting. The all brushed finishing in different directions fits the tone and style of the watch perfectly. It's a highlight for me, as you don't have to worry about fingerprints and hairline scratches, but you still get sharp, contrasting edges of finishing. The solid caseback is classic Omega with the Hippocampus, and this is how a solid caseback should be done. The 8806 movement is rock solid of course, COSC and METAS certified, Daniels Co-axial escapement. Really, what an awesome package, the Railmaster is. My apologies for such a large post for this thread, lol.


The hidden gem of the Omega line up&#8230;&#8230;Omegas "field watch"!


----------



## Darthlinno

GregBe said:


> Sorry, not sure the model number but it's the OEM strap for the current generation Seamaster Diver 300m. Hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


Tks!


----------



## MackyP

Strap Monster it is! On tan strap&#8230;great for casual day with tan wingtips!


----------



## JohnGo

Such a nice watch, love it! 










View attachment 16061678


----------



## fiskadoro

Silver Railmaster checking in. Under cloudy skies, the textured dial looks less distinct


----------



## MackyP

Just purchased these for my white/orange AT. First OEM nato ever. Please do post pics of Omega Natos on your AT's!!!!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## tbensous




----------



## nimzotech

MackyP said:


> Just purchased these for my white/orange AT. First OEM nato ever. Please do post pics of Omega Natos on your AT's!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16062667


Nice!
But why does the second photo look like a photo of a screen?
Just sayin'

Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Maddog1970

When I was young, I enjoyed watches that had many functions, beeps, bells and whistles&#8230;&#8230;.now much more mature (sounds better than old, right?), I just look at a simple 3 hander like the AT, and my reaction is:

yyyyyyyyeeeeeessssssssssss&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## MackyP

Maddog1970 said:


> When I was young, I enjoyed watches that had many functions, beeps, bells and whistles&#8230;&#8230;.now much more mature (sounds better than old, right?), I just look at a simple 3 hander like the AT, and my reaction is:
> 
> yyyyyyyyeeeeeessssssssssss&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16066107


How is yours running so far? Mine is out of spec running half second slow in 4-5 days or so


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> When I was young, I enjoyed watches that had many functions, beeps, bells and whistles&#8230;&#8230;.now much more mature (sounds better than old, right?), I just look at a simple 3 hander like the AT, and my reaction is:
> 
> yyyyyyyyeeeeeessssssssssss&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16066107


yyyyyyyyeeeeeessssssssssss!!??

I feel the same. In my "more mature" years, I find the simplicity and elegance of a three hand, time only watch really appeals to my sensibilities.

My first OMEGA was a _Speedmaster_, because I'd wanted one since I was a young man. After acquiring the Speedy I picked up my _Seamaster 300MC_ and then the '57 _Railmaster Reissue._

On deck for future consideration is the _Globemaster_ and _39.5mm Planet Ocean_. I love them both, but I'd love them even more if they didn't have a date complication.

That's a gorgeous AT, Clayton! And it kicks @$$ on that runner strap. Congrats again on an awesome pick up.

René


----------



## Maddog1970

MackyP said:


> How is yours running so far? Mine is out of spec running half second slow in 4-5 days or so


Both of mine are in spec, varying between +0 and +2 seconds per day, depending on overnight position (dial up, crown down, etc)


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> yyyyyyyyeeeeeessssssssssss!!??
> 
> I feel the same. In my "more mature" years, I find the simplicity and elegance of a three hand, time only watch really appeals to my sensibilities.
> 
> My first OMEGA was a _Speedmaster_, because I'd wanted one since I was a young man. After acquiring the Speedy I picked up my _Seamaster 300MC_ and then the '57 _Railmaster Reissue._
> 
> On deck for future consideration is the _Globemaster_ and _39.5mm Planet Ocean_. I love them both, but I'd love them even more if they didn't have a date complication.
> 
> That's a gorgeous AT, Clayton! And it kicks @$$ on that runner strap. Congrats again on an awesome pick up.
> 
> René


Thanks Rene&#8230;&#8230;.

&#8230;&#8230;.and which Globemaster are you considering?


----------



## JohnGo

+3 seconds in a week, impressive...


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks Rene&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;.and which Globemaster are you considering?


This one;










René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> This one;
> 
> View attachment 16066427
> 
> 
> René


I approve!

love the white dial!

such an understated and elegant piece, especially on the bracelet!


----------



## MackyP

Testing AT fanatics out there.. anything odd here?


----------



## MackyP

First bath and chillin' on its new stand


----------



## tbensous

A few shots at the park while my daugther was riding her bike.


----------



## pdaigle

MackyP said:


> Testing AT fanatics out there.. anything odd here?
> 
> View attachment 16067120
> View attachment 16067121


Uncle Seiko bracelet? Definitely not stock/OEM bracelet and the US one is about the only thing I can think of that looks like that one.


----------



## MackyP

pdaigle said:


> Uncle Seiko bracelet? Definitely not stock/OEM bracelet and the US one is about the only thing I can think of that looks like that one.


It's the speedy Apollo 11 bracelet. Purchased it for my 3861 or SMP but also plan to fit it on my AT. Just have to play around with US end links. Good eye as I would think 9 out 10 if not all wouldn't even notice it on wrist on an AT. Looks very similar to the stock bracelet.


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## MackyP

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16074575


Very nice Maddog!


----------



## pdaigle

MackyP said:


> It's the speedy Apollo 11 bracelet. Purchased it for my 3861 or SMP but also plan to fit it on my AT. Just have to play around with US end links. Good eye as I would think 9 out 10 if not all wouldn't even notice it on wrist on an AT. Looks very similar to the stock bracelet.


Wow! Well, see, I've not spent a ton of time with the Speedmaster line....mainly/only the Seamaster references. But to your point, it definitely does look AT like, similar to what US offers - the reason I leaned toward the US was the tapering of the bracelet. Didn't realize the Speedmaster has that much taper compared to the AT/Seamasters. Definitely very similar!


----------



## MackyP

pdaigle said:


> Wow! Well, see, I've not spent a ton of time with the Speedmaster line....mainly/only the Seamaster references. But to your point, it definitely does look AT like, similar to what US offers - the reason I leaned toward the US was the tapering of the bracelet. Didn't realize the Speedmaster has that much taper compared to the AT/Seamasters. Definitely very similar!


Please do post pictures of your AT on US bracelet.


----------



## pdaigle

MackyP said:


> Please do post pictures of your AT on US bracelet.


Sorry for the confusion on "...leaned toward the US..." - what I meant was in guessing which bracelet was on your AT. I still am using the OEM/stock bracelet with mine.


----------



## JohnGo

In the evening light...


----------



## MackyP

My very first OEM nato! Huge difference compared to the cheap nato's I've had. I didn't know what I was missing till now. These are surely softer and more flexible for starters.


----------



## r00ski




----------



## Digmac

Out and about with the Railmaster.


----------



## JohnGo

Toolwatch @ work. ?


----------



## SaMaster14

Dial


----------



## MackyP

JohnGo said:


> Toolwatch @ work. ?
> 
> View attachment 16083772
> 
> 
> View attachment 16083782
> 
> 
> View attachment 16083783


Did you remove the crystal?  Stunning!


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Maddog1970

Afternoon switch


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## nastang87xx

Working hard


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Haqq777

Was between this and the Denim dial. Went with this because I liked the more vintage vibes I was getting, but was *so* close. Both have this fantastic vertically brushed finish in the dial and pictures just do not do justice.


----------



## K42

Enjoying the new Aqua Terra over the holiday weekend.


----------



## r00ski

Haqq777 said:


> Was between this and the Denim dial. Went with this because I liked the more vintage vibes I was getting, but was *so* close. Both have this fantastic vertically brushed finish in the dial and pictures just do not do justice.
> 
> View attachment 16105589
> 
> 
> View attachment 16105596
> 
> 
> 
> Haqq777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was between this and the Denim dial. Went with this because I liked the more vintage vibes I was getting, but was *so* close. Both have this fantastic vertically brushed finish in the dial and pictures just do not do justice.
> 
> View attachment 16105589
> 
> 
> View attachment 16105596
Click to expand...

Nice one!

What's your wrist size if you don't mind me asking?
I'm seriously considering moving my 41,5mm AT and getting this exact Railmaster instead.


----------



## Haqq777

r00ski said:


> Nice one!
> 
> What's your wrist size if you don't mind me asking?
> I'm seriously considering moving my 41,5mm AT and getting this exact Railmaster instead.


Thanks. I'm exactly at 7 inches. It wears pretty well for me, my biggest concern was the watch not looking like a frying pan since I'm basically at the cusp of small and medium size wrists. It didn't disappoint. If you get a chance, definitely try it, I've seen guys with bigger wrists than mine wear it pretty well too. It sits very well on the wrist. If you are pulling of the 41.5 AT, this will be no problem at all


----------



## r00ski

Haqq777 said:


> Thanks. I'm exactly at 7 inches. It wears pretty well for me, my biggest concern was the watch not looking like a frying pan since I'm basically at the cusp of small and medium size wrists. It didn't disappoint. If you get a chance, definitely try it, I've seen guys with bigger wrists than mine wear it pretty well too. It sits very well on the wrist. If you are pulling of the 41.5 AT, this will be no problem at all


That's the thing though, I'm looking to downgrade size wise, as I have a 6,5 inch wrist and the 41,5mm AT is really the max I can pull off.

I did have a chance to try the all brushed Railmaster at an AD and I have to say it's just the right amount of less - smaller diamer, shorter L2L, slightly thinner, smaller dial (also due to a thicker bezel), articulating end link on the bracelet, the bracelet links are flatter and slicker, less dead space on the dial, less blingy.
I do like the applied indecies and the see through case back of the AT, but I think I'm ok sacrificing these two things in order to have a watch that feels, for lack of a better term, right.

Now I'm just looking for pics and opinions online before I make the move


----------



## Haqq777

r00ski said:


> That's the thing though, I'm looking to downgrade size wise, as I have a 6,5 inch wrist and the 41,5mm AT is really the max I can pull off.
> 
> I did have a chance to try the all brushed Railmaster at an AD and I have to say it's just the right amount of less - smaller diamer, shorter L2L, slightly thinner, smaller dial (also due to a thicker bezel), articulating end link on the bracelet, the bracelet links are flatter and slicker, less dead space on the dial, less blingy.
> I do like the applied indecies and the see through case back of the AT, but I think I'm ok sacrificing these two things in order to have a watch that feels, for lack of a better term, right.
> 
> Now I'm just looking for pics and opinions online before I make the move
> 
> View attachment 16106254
> 
> View attachment 16106256


Awesome. Spot on about all the factors you mentioned, especially the L2L which was key for me as well. You can't go wrong, my friend. Lovely photos!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## r00ski




----------



## EightEyes

Taking in the view at Crater Lake, Oregon with the Railmaster.


----------



## semmern




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## rising.sun

On the wrist today&#8230; ?


----------



## jmc1080




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## fastenerhouse

Bought this one in 2004.


----------



## Maddog1970

Grey/blue AT for today


----------



## nimzotech

TGIF









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## Adventureman

Joined the AT club this weekend. Outstanding watch and perfect size.


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Huge congrats, looks great with the rubber and perfect size for your wrist. Is it the 38 or 41?


----------



## Jetguy87

Some sunburst at sunset -- which, as it goes, is getting earlier and earlier these days...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman

Sloopjohnb said:


> Huge congrats, looks great with the rubber and perfect size for your wrist. Is it the 38 or 41?


Really happy with the rubber strap. This is the 41mm but wears more like a 40mm.


----------



## rising.sun

The variations of light off this dial are really something.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

rising.sun said:


> The variations of light off this dial are really something.
> 
> View attachment 16135732


I'm not typically a fan of painted dials but this one is really growing on me with the all satin brushed case and bracelet.


----------



## SaMaster14

Playing with iPhone zoom lenses


----------



## rising.sun

On the wrist early today&#8230;


----------



## JohnGo

Railmaster Denim.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

AT today


----------



## Sugman




----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega Seamaster Railmaster
on an Omega strap & deployant clasp.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega Seamaster Railmaster.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra
on an Omega strap & deployant clasp.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra
on an Omega Cordura strap & deployant clasp.
What color are her indexes?


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra
on an Omega Cordura strap & deployant clasp.
What color are her indexes?


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra
on an Omega Cordura strap & deployant clasp.
Her illumination is intoxicating.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega (Seamaster)
Speedmaster Professional
on an Omega NATO strap.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega (Seamaster)
Speedmaster Professional
on an Omega NATO strap.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega (Seamaster)
Speedmaster Professional
on a Uncle Seiko US Mexico Holzer bracelet.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega (Seamaster)
Speedmaster Professional
on a Forstner bracelet from Lunar Replica.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega (Seamaster)
Speedmaster Professional
on an Omega strap & deployant clasp.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega (Seamaster)
Speedmaster Professional
on an Omega strap & deployant clasp.
As George Clooney wore in the film
The American.


----------



## SkeletonKey

My Omega (Seamaster)
Speedmaster Professional
on an Omega strap & deployant clasp.
As George Clooney wore in the film
The American.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I’ve been missing out on this thread for far too long. I’ve yet to pull the trigger on a Railmaster or Aqua Terra, but have really enjoyed looking at everyone’s!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

THIS IS THE AQUA TERRA RAILMASTER THREAD

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## SkeletonKey

rokman said:


> THIS IS THE AQUA TERRA RAILMASTER THREAD
> 
> Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


My honest mistake: perhaps I became overzealous in sharing pics of my Seamasters, I inadvertently misinterpreted the thread to be for all Seamaster iterations - hence my labeling of "Seamaster" in my pics of my Seamasters Speedmaster.
My most sincere apologies.


----------



## rokman

SkeletonKey said:


> My honest mistake: perhaps I became overzealous in sharing pics of my Seamasters, I inadvertently misinterpreted the thread to be for all Seamaster iterations - hence my labeling of "Seamaster" in my pics of my Seamasters Speedmaster.
> My most sincere apologies.


ok sorry for yelling but i was scrolling down and was like a moonwatch, oh another one ohh another one....
i love the speedmaster but you know ... wrong thread.


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## rising.sun

Railmaster and an antique Wheatstone bridge (a device used to measure electrical resistance by balancing two legs of a bridge circuit, one leg of which includes the unknown component).


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## JohnGo




----------



## r00ski

Well, it was a fun few months, but if all goes well, I'll be saying goodbye to the AT this week.

It's a beautiful watch, well made, versatile, etc. but, for the life of me, I couldn't stop thinking "it's too big for your wrists" when I was looking at it.

I might come back to the AT line in the future (either an 8500 38mm or the 40mm all brushed black dial railmaster), but for now it seems I'll be going back to the style it all began with for me - a diver.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## JohnGo




----------



## nastang87xx

r00ski said:


> Well, it was a fun few months, but if all goes well, I'll be saying goodbye to the AT this week.
> 
> It's a beautiful watch, well made, versatile, etc. but, for the life of me, I couldn't stop thinking "it's too big for your wrists" when I was looking at it.
> 
> I might come back to the AT line in the future (either an 8500 38mm or the 40mm all brushed black dial railmaster), but for now it seems I'll be going back to the style it all began with for me - a diver.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16158148


I think it looks perfectly acceptable.


----------



## r00ski

nastang87xx said:


> I think it looks perfectly acceptable.


I mean it’s not unwearable, it’s right there at the verge of what I feel I can pull off. 
It’s just that the dial to case/bezel proportions throw it off for me personally when I look at it on my wrist.
At the end of the day most of what we feel looks ok (or not) is in our own heads and if after nearly 9 months with the watch I can’t get rid of a certain discomfort while wearing it, I think it’s time to let it go and look for something that’s going to evoke more positive emotions. 
I’ll be sticking to Omega though and will get to experience another great piece, which I’m actually more excited about, than I’m disappointed with the the fact, that the AT didn’t work out 


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## 6_2_6_4

Just got this one after months of research. Was apart of the Speedmaster club but ended up selling it as I believe this will be a better fit and something I want to pass down as an heirloom. Very happy with the decision and to be able to stay in the Omega club. Thanks,


----------



## Birddog1

I believe the Aqua Terra is one of the most versatile sport watches, the strap options are limitless.


----------



## jfwund

Brand new AT “Golf” edition on a C&B Chevron. Thanks to Jay at Topper for a pleasant and easy transaction!


----------



## rising.sun

jfwund said:


> Brand new AT “Golf” edition on a C&B Chevron. Thanks to Jay at Topper for a pleasant and easy transaction!


Looks awesome on that strap. Well done. Always liked that orange pop.


----------



## Technarchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Getting in touch with my creative side;










René


----------



## Maddog1970

One of my faves……


----------



## bhardie

The Railmaster is really growing on me. Another for the list.


----------



## Woofa

bhardie said:


> The Railmaster is really growing on me. Another for the list.


To be honest I love it more as time goes by. For me, I have discovered it is the perfect size and the grey dial has become my favorite. I did order a Quick release clasp from my ad with the intention of getting a leather strap but they are behind so maybe a few more months.


----------



## jfwund




----------



## Cod Holliday

SkeletonKey said:


> My Omega Seamaster Railmaster.
> View attachment 16145617


Very nice 👍🏾


----------



## playinwittime




----------



## Sugman




----------



## jfwund

Hirsch Lucca. The AT might be underrated as a “strap-monster-type” watch. 

Having worn the AT daily for the past 5 days, I find it very versatile and comfortable. My one main critique is that the lume application is not well thought out and it’s very difficult to read the time in the dark. I wish they had lumed the minute hand all the way down, or at least made the arrow pointer bigger to help it stand out against the hour markers. The other thing I would like is if the date window was larger, or maybe if there was a lume plot underneath it, simply for symmetry’s sake. But these are early thoughts. It’s a nice everyday business/casual watch.


----------



## gr4z

jfwund said:


> Hirsch Lucca. The AT might be underrated as a “strap-monster-type” watch.
> 
> Having worn the AT daily for the past 5 days, I find it very versatile and comfortable. My one main critique is that the lume application is not well thought out and it’s very difficult to read the time in the dark. I wish they had lumed the minute hand all the way down, or at least made the arrow pointer bigger to help it stand out against the hour markers. The other thing I would like is if the date window was larger, or maybe if there was a lume plot underneath it, simply for symmetry’s sake. But these are early thoughts. It’s a nice everyday business/casual watch.


Agreed on the lume aspect. Everything else is fantastic. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun

Shot from earlier this morning…things got too busy!


----------



## Titan II

Crisp, sunny morning in VanCity;










René


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## rising.sun




----------



## semmern

Got both the strap and the kid two weeks ago


----------



## Sloopjohnb

congrats - on the kid and the strap…


----------



## Titan II

semmern said:


> Got both the strap and the kid two weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 16178310


Congratulations semmern!!

René


----------



## SaMaster14

This dial catching the light!


----------



## rising.sun




----------



## Maddog1970

jfwund said:


> Hirsch Lucca. The AT might be underrated as a “strap-monster-type” watch.
> 
> Having worn the AT daily for the past 5 days, I find it very versatile and comfortable. My one main critique is that the lume application is not well thought out and it’s very difficult to read the time in the dark. I wish they had lumed the minute hand all the way down, or at least made the arrow pointer bigger to help it stand out against the hour markers. The other thing I would like is if the date window was larger, or maybe if there was a lume plot underneath it, simply for symmetry’s sake. But these are early thoughts. It’s a nice everyday business/casual watch.


i have 2 ATs, the golf version you have and the silver dial pictured below……
Yup, the lume is sucky, but passable, but to be honest if I want lume I go Seiko or Ball - I got the ATs as they are just stunning watches!

both mine run within COSC, approx +2spd, the dials are crazy and the indicies pop right off that dial (not literally!)…….super comfy strap monsters!


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## gr4z

Maddog1970 said:


> i have 2 ATs, the golf version you have and the silver dial pictured below……
> Yup, the lume is sucky, but passable, but to be honest if I want lume I go Seiko or Ball - I got the ATs as they are just stunning watches!
> 
> both mine run within COSC, approx +2spd, the dials are crazy and the indicies pop right off that dial (not literally!)…….super comfy strap monsters!
> 
> View attachment 16182574


What strap is that on your silver dial? Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

gr4z said:


> What strap is that on your silver dial? Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it’s an older Panatime vintage leather strap I have had for years, originally purchased for a watch I have since flipped!

was just in the strap bag, and I thought “what the heck” and threw it on the AT!


----------



## Maddog1970

Golf AT for today


----------



## sickondivers

#AquaTerra #LosAngeles


----------



## Sugman

jfwund said:


> Hirsch Lucca. The AT might be underrated as a “strap-monster-type” watch.
> 
> Having worn the AT daily for the past 5 days, I find it very versatile and comfortable. My one main critique is that the lume application is not well thought out and it’s very difficult to read the time in the dark. I wish they had lumed the minute hand all the way down, or at least made the arrow pointer bigger to help it stand out against the hour markers. The other thing I would like is if the date window was larger, or maybe if there was a lume plot underneath it, simply for symmetry’s sake. But these are early thoughts. It’s a nice everyday business/casual watch.


I’ve made the same comment about the lume. Maybe even if they used a lume with a different nighttime color on the arrow? That said, I love the watch. Mine’s on the bracelet…for now…but it has been used with several different straps.


----------



## AwatchS

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16184659


I think this is just a trick of the light, but if the hands were fully painted/lumed like that, oh man. I have trouble reading mine in intermediate light levels.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Couple of new “quick release” straps off Amazon….1 for my Railmaster, 1 for my golf AT….


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Couple of new “quick release” straps off Amazon….1 for my Railmaster, 1 for my golf AT….
> 
> View attachment 16186347


Those look great!! I especially like the one on the _Railmaster_.

René


----------



## Sugman

Waiting rooms at doctors' offices suck!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rising.sun




----------



## bob_sacamano

wpbmike said:


> I needed months to decide which colorway I'd purchase. So happy that I chose this one:
> 
> View attachment 16037822


Finally! I just scrolled through the last 10 pages of this thread looking for pics of the blue dial with blue seconds hand. 🤣


----------



## semmern

What do you guys think of this canvas strap on my Railmaster?


----------



## RSL1975

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

semmern said:


> What do you guys think of this canvas strap on my Railmaster?
> 
> View attachment 16189716


I really like that. I think it's a great combo.

René


----------



## SaMaster14

semmern said:


> What do you guys think of this canvas strap on my Railmaster?
> 
> View attachment 16189716


I like it - adds some color!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## socolinsky

semmern said:


> What do you guys think of this canvas strap on my Railmaster?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Love it. I often wear mine on canvas.


----------



## SaMaster14

Photos do not do the laser ablated titanium plate, or this dial in general, justice!


----------



## tumbler

Skyfall AT


----------



## rising.sun




----------



## Sugman

This is what you get when you cross a hillbilly that lives near a McDonald's with an Omega...


----------



## ScDevon




----------



## rising.sun

Black AT out to play today.


----------



## ELSchlotty

AT Chrono showed up today - need to size the bracelet so threw it on a leather strap for now (unfortunately I don’t have any 21mm straps in the drawer so excuse the gap).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveya

Popped a sneaky Bulang and Son on, got it for my BB58 and didn't didn't do much for me , lug gap perfect though in this, really like it









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## fufluns




----------



## rising.sun




----------



## rising.sun

Just a little love for the Railmaster derrière


----------



## Titan II

rising.sun said:


> Just a little love for the Railmaster derrière
> 
> View attachment 16210744


Beautiful posterior!! 🤩🤩🤣🤣

René


----------



## rising.sun

Titan II said:


> Beautiful posterior!! 🤩🤩🤣🤣
> 
> René


Exactly! 😌 It just doesn’t get enough publicity, it seems. I quite like the change from the more common see-through caseback.


----------



## Titan II

rising.sun said:


> Exactly! 😌 It just doesn’t get enough publicity, it seems. I quite like the change from the more common see-through caseback.


I'm not really fussed about sapphire casebacks. I'd much rather have a meaningful caseback engraving, like the hippocampus on your _Railmaster_. Unless of course the movement is _highly_ decorated with a hand engraved balance bridge à la Glashutte Original.

René


----------



## EightEyes

Titan II said:


> I'm not really fussed about sapphire casebacks. I'd much rather have a meaningful caseback engraving, like the hippocampus on your _Railmaster_. Unless of course the movement is _highly_ decorated with a hand engraved balance bridge à la Glashutte Original.
> 
> René


I agree with you, Rene. But I didn't always feel that way. 

When I was first getting interested in mechanical watches, a display back was a huge plus, and possibly even a necessity. Even on inexpensive watches with unimpressive movements. Over time, I've come to prefer the closed case back overall. The Railmaster is my favorite "rear view" of any watch in my collection.

I'm currently wrestling with the idea of finally caving in and buying a Speedmaster. That's a rare example of being able to choose between two different case backs. I'm leaning towards the hesalite version.


----------



## Titan II

EightEyes said:


> I agree with you, Rene. But I didn't always feel that way.
> 
> When I was first getting interested in mechanical watches, a display back was a huge plus, and possibly even a necessity. Even on inexpensive watches with unimpressive movements. Over time, I've come to prefer the closed case back overall. The Railmaster is my favorite "rear view" of any watch in my collection.
> 
> I'm currently wrestling with the idea of finally caving in and buying a Speedmaster. That's a rare example of being able to choose between two different case backs. I'm leaning towards the hesalite version.


I think it's great that there are choices for the _Speedmaster Pro_. What one chooses is dependent on what one deems important. Whether it be heritage, aesthetics, sapphire vs. Hesalite, open or solid caseback, painted vs. applied logo, etc. Good luck with your decision, and remember to enjoy the process...this is not a race.

Rene


----------



## rising.sun

Out comes the blue Aqua Terra for tomorrow’s workday…


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Omega RM Denim Blue


----------



## bloomers999

Got a new strap for my AT the other day. Instantly regained top spot on the rotation, such a beautiful combo!


----------



## ELSchlotty

The AT Chrono dresses up pretty nicely - feels good to put a suit on again!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbradley




----------



## navjing0614

My blue denim. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Indoor vs. Outdoor light


----------



## ddaly12

On nato today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa

mrbradley said:


> View attachment 16228349


Really like it dressed down on that strap. I ordered a quick release a while back and when it comes in I am also going to get a MI brown leather for mine. Thank you for sharing, it looks great.


----------



## mrbradley

Thanks. It's really comfortable but the Omega strap is a little long for my 7.25" wrist. Lots of overlap on the underside but not the end of the world. I trust you will enjoy yours.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rising.sun

Back to the Railmaster for the weekend


----------



## navjing0614

At the moment. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Wrong thread. Sorry. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

A little flash


----------



## Paxman

Snowy walk with the dog and Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## rising.sun




----------



## tasteless.beaver

Another office Tuesday, one of the last days for the fall jacket until winter sticks.


----------



## Ross13




----------



## JunkerJorge

Ross13 said:


> View attachment 16243221


I love this gray dial. How do you like it long term?


----------



## ScDevon




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## rising.sun




----------



## Sugman




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jkerns

I'm getting very close to pulling the trigger on a green dial. Does anyone have any feedback after owning for awhile?


----------



## pdaigle

jkerns said:


> I'm getting very close to pulling the trigger on a green dial. Does anyone have any feedback after owning for awhile?


I've had mine for about 4 months now and love it! It's not too green and almost color changes....some times its dark grey looking and other times the green is the tint that truly can go with most anything you wear. I've worn it both casual and dressed up and it just works. Couple that with a VERY comfortable bracelet and it is pretty close to being a GADA. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## jkerns

pdaigle said:


> I've had mine for about 4 months now and love it! It's not too green and almost color changes....some times its dark grey looking and other times the green is the tint that truly can go with most anything you wear. I've worn it both casual and dressed up and it just works. Couple that with a VERY comfortable bracelet and it is pretty close to being a GADA. You will not be disappointed!


When you say "very comfortable bracelet," are you referring to the stock Omega?


----------



## pdaigle

jkerns said:


> When you say "very comfortable bracelet," are you referring to the stock Omega?


Yes I am.


----------



## Quota hora est?

jkerns said:


> I'm getting very close to pulling the trigger on a green dial. Does anyone have any feedback after owning for awhile?


You've got to do this at midday and on a rainy night
Great wrist presence on the bracelet but just keep in mind the AT doesn't have microadjustments as your wrist expands or contracts with variations in temperature, humidity and physical exertion
















Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Blue hands and indicies, grey dial - back on the bracelet and so comfy!…….7.5” flatish wrist, fits great


----------



## SaMaster14

Worldtimer Wednesday!


----------



## SaMaster14

One more for good measure!


----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


> One more for good measure!


That is just so yummy!!!😋🤠👌

René

ps. Great picture btw.


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> That is just so yummy!!!
> 
> René
> 
> ps. Great picture btw.


Thank you!! I _still_ feel that photos do not do this piece justice vs. seeing it in the metal!


----------



## Maddog1970

Golf AT today……the whitest silver dial out there!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## WatchBorder

Dixan said:


> My current 2500 Aqua Terra (*2503.80*):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (On brown crocodile grain leather strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (On black Hadley Roma Small Grain Genuine Alligator strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (On OEM Omega Mesh bracelet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (On OEM Omega Planet Ocean rubber strap and OEM deployant)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first 2500 Aqua Terra (*2503.33*), which is now member KENNEJ's AT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (On black Hadley Roma Small Grain Genuine Alligator strap)


Amazing congrats !!!


----------



## jkerns

Absolutely thrilled with this watch. Thanks to @GregBe for the smooth transaction.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Quota hora est?

SaMaster14 said:


>


That's a seriously amazing underrated "Out of This World" watch. I didn't give the world timer much thought until the GM at the OB told to check it out.The Devil is in the Details and Bienne replacing Geneva on the outer disc is just ingenious! 


Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Quota hora est? said:


> That's a seriously amazing underrated "Out of This World" watch. I didn't give the world timer much thought until the GM at the OB told to check it out.The Devil is in the Details and Bienne replacing Geneva on the outer disc is just ingenious!
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


I agree! Adding Bienne is a nice touch! It really is a killer watch and it garners a lot of attention from enthusiasts to random folks, alike!

Might switch it up and throw it on the OEM rubber strap!


----------



## rising.sun

Been sticking with the AT for two weeks now, but it’s time to give it a break and rotate to another watch for the work week tomorrow. One last share before it goes into the watch box later today.


----------



## jeelan

Bushwalking in Tasmania…..


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## ozthegweat

Sugman said:


> I’ve made the same comment about the lume. Maybe even if they used a lume with a different nighttime color on the arrow? That said, I love the watch. Mine’s on the bracelet…for now…but it has been used with several different straps.
> View attachment 16184657
> 
> 
> View attachment 16184659


Would you mind sharing where you got those two straps from? Because they look fantastic.


----------



## Sugman

ozthegweat said:


> Would you mind sharing where you got those two straps from? Because they look fantastic.


Thanks. I'm really happy with both of them.

The top one is a Hirsch Tiger. It comes with white stitching, but if you want it darker, black shoe polish does the trick. I get my Hirsch straps from WACCEX (https://waccex.de/en/). Email Mac and he may provide a discount code. His prices are better than I've seen elsewhere, but it can take a couple of weeks to get here.

The bottom one is a DiModell Carbonio from Holben's (https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/).

Hirsch makes a strap called the Carbon that's similar to the DiModell Carbonio, although a little more expensive. I like the Carbonio a little better, but the Hirsch straps have the quick change spring bars.


----------



## cybercat

Lume colour kind of fits in here...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## dreitzell78

SaMaster14 said:


> One more for good measure!


That thing is amazingly beautiful. Congrats


----------



## SaMaster14

dreitzell78 said:


> That thing is amazingly beautiful. Congrats


Thank you!!


----------



## gr4z

My AT with a new Phenomenato NATO. Have a few of these NATOs from these guys and they are excellent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

sickondivers said:


> *#OMEGA #LosAngeles
> View attachment 16289879
> *


Which model AT is that? That looks great.


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Which model AT is that? That looks great.


2504.80, by the looks of it?
The 1st gen AT is still underrated.


----------



## sickondivers

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Which model AT is that? That looks great.


1st Generation BLUE


----------



## Watch Obsessive

tasteless.beaver said:


> 2504.80, by the looks of it?
> The 1st gen AT is still underrated.


Owned one and during a moment of madness, sold it. Probably my most regrettable watch sale ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief_D

Newest addition…


----------



## Radharc

Eleven years young...


----------



## SaMaster14

Made the switch to the rubber strap!


----------



## AMM1959

chief_D said:


> Newest addition…


Congratulations! This is my newest addition, and I am extremely happy with it.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great day

Feel free to subscribe to my IG: aquaterralover 





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## SaMaster14

Working on that watch tan…


----------



## AEC




----------



## tumbler

Happy New Year everyone!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahoo98




----------



## Starterstyle

My pretty pretty princess...


----------



## pdaigle

My green AT on a new WatchGecko strap. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

I know this is a photo thread, but can someone measure the crystal diameter of the current Railmaster?


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fufluns

ELSchlotty said:


> View attachment 16348438
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A great, great chrono! Those first generation Aqua Terra are unbeatable! Congratulations, mate.


----------



## ELSchlotty

fufluns said:


> A great, great chrono! Those first generation Aqua Terra are unbeatable! Congratulations, mate.


Thanks fufluns - I picked it up a few months ago and love everything about it except for the bracelet (mostly a fit issue with the butterfly clasp). Have now paired it with rubber, suede, nato, and now this great watchgecko leather strap - hard to decide my favorite look but the watchgecko is my most comfortable option. 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanUsrey1

First time putting the AT on a NATO. It’s not bad. Very comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

K42 said:


> I know this is a photo thread, but can someone measure the crystal diameter of the current Railmaster?


On my digital calliper, 34mm to be exact!


----------



## K42

Back to full work weeks.


----------



## fufluns




----------



## Cstokes23

Took my newly acquired Railmaster for a spin at work today!


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Dieselk

Have a great week-end 

Feel to subscribe to my IG : aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZCcNDhstOo/


----------



## tbensous




----------



## navjing0614

This.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

From yesterday


----------



## K42

Going the whole week with the Aqua Terra.


----------



## JDPNY




----------



## ronenash

navjing0614 said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


The favorite watch in my collection. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

ELSchlotty said:


> Thanks fufluns - I picked it up a few months ago and love everything about it except for the bracelet (mostly a fit issue with the butterfly clasp). Have now paired it with rubber, suede, nato, and now this great watchgecko leather strap - hard to decide my favorite look but the watchgecko is my most comfortable option.
> 
> View attachment 16349649
> 
> View attachment 16349654
> 
> View attachment 16349655
> 
> View attachment 16349656
> 
> View attachment 16349658
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never knew there was a first gen AT chrono, first time I’ve ever seen one. Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## tbensous

Back on Nato for a change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gstand

Here's my 2503.60 - Japanese Limited Edition Marui reference:


----------



## pdaigle

gstand said:


> Here's my 2503.60 - Japanese Limited Edition Marui reference:
> View attachment 16411333


YES!!! I really wish Omega would make another red dial like this! I love it! Definitely do not let that one go! And if you do, let me know! LOL!


----------



## gstand

pdaigle said:


> YES!!! I really wish Omega would make another red dial like this! I love it! Definitely do not let that one go! And if you do, let me know! LOL!


Definitely a keeper!....I'm trying to find a nice 2503.80 (blue dial) to keep it company, but they are also a bit hard to find - and they have gone up in price a lot.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Mozjo33

Arrived this afternoon.


----------



## COUPET

picked this up on Monday. loving the dial











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k

COUPET said:


> picked this up on Monday. loving the dial
> 
> View attachment 16427483
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love how the dial looks different colors depending on angle and lighting. Goes from green to almost black at times. 

Enjoy!
Budman


----------



## K42

In travel mode with the Aqua Terra.


----------



## COUPET

Budman2k said:


> I love how the dial looks different colors depending on angle and lighting. Goes from green to almost black at times.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Budman


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## K42

At the US Naval Undersea Museum.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

An old photo on a business trip when I was still travelling !


----------



## GregBe

New one this week. I have owned several ATs in a variety of colors. This is my first on the OEM rubber strap. I think this might be my favorite









Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good on these 2 straps ! What are they ?


----------



## FirNaTine23

tbensous said:


> Looks good on these 2 straps ! What are they ?


Bulang and Sons caramel and BandRbands grey tactical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

on Artem Sailcloth & deployant today


----------



## jddev

Welcome home to this beauty.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My RM today.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Radharc

Not the best pic, but working the land/sea vibe...


----------



## tbensous

jddev said:


> Welcome home to this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You forgot to remove a few stickers mate!
Congrats!


----------



## Titan II

Radharc said:


> Not the best pic, but working the land/sea vibe...
> 
> View attachment 16452765


I'm seeing a couple of dead soldiers there. You're doing a fine job, sir!! 🤠 👍

Rene


----------



## jddev

tbensous said:


> You forgot to remove a few stickers mate!
> Congrats!


I know I was so pleased with it. Couldn’t wait to get some pictures 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Radharc said:


> Not the best pic, but working the land/sea vibe...
> 
> View attachment 16452765


Love a good Big Wave!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## ATXWatch




----------



## The Wolfman

I am looking at getting the Silver dial 41mm Aqua Terra on bracelet.
If at some point I decided to buy the Omega rubber strap, will I need to buy the steel end pieces that go on the lug end of the strap or are these part of the bracelet as well?
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

The Wolfman said:


> I am looking at getting the Silver dial 41mm Aqua Terra on bracelet.
> If at some point I decided to buy the Omega rubber strap, will I need to buy the steel end pieces that go on the lug end of the strap or are these part of the bracelet as well?
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


You will need to get those pieces with the strap. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wolfman

Rice and Gravy said:


> You will need to get those pieces with the strap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thank you. I have been quoted £629 for the strap, clasp, and end pieces by my local Omega boutique!!!

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

The Wolfman said:


> Thank you. I have been quoted £629 for the strap, clasp, and end pieces by my local Omega boutique!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


Sounds about right based on what others have said. Not cheap! I think it works out cheaper to buy on the rubber strap and buy the bracelet separately. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch

Rice and Gravy said:


> Sounds about right based on what others have said. Not cheap! I think it works out cheaper to buy on the rubber strap and buy the bracelet separately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


That is my understanding, as well. I will also add that I thought the white/silver dial 41mm looked much better on rubber than bracelet anyway because the orange stitching just matches the orange second hand so beautifully.


----------



## gr4z

I bought my 41mm AT on rubber and have been quoted £620 for the bracelet. Either way they are damn expensive. 

Been looking on eBay regularly but nothing so far 2nd hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

There is a guy on ebay from Belgium that sometimes offers lightly used Aqua Terra bracelets for sale for a good price. Username is pag.vey


----------



## SaMaster14

The Wolfman said:


> I am looking at getting the Silver dial 41mm Aqua Terra on bracelet.
> If at some point I decided to buy the Omega rubber strap, will I need to buy the steel end pieces that go on the lug end of the strap or are these part of the bracelet as well?
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


When I ordered the rubber strap separately from my Worldtimer (which I bought on the steel bracelet), the steel links came with the rubber strap. You do have to insert them yourself, but if you buy OEM, it should come with the pieces.


----------



## SaMaster14

Rice and Gravy said:


> Sounds about right based on what others have said. Not cheap! I think it works out cheaper to buy on the rubber strap and buy the bracelet separately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


This was definitely not the case from my AD. I honestly don’t remember the exact numbers, but the bracelet was a lot more expensive than the rubber strap, and I came out ahead buying the watch on steel and the rubber strap separately.


----------



## ATXWatch

SaMaster14 said:


> This was definitely not the case from my AD. I honestly don’t remember the exact numbers, but the bracelet was a lot more expensive than the rubber strap, and I came out ahead buying the watch on steel and the rubber strap separately.


Was that for the new ri=ubber strap with the deployant? The deployant buckle alone is $300...


----------



## SaMaster14

ATXWatch said:


> Was that for the new ri=ubber strap with the deployant? The deployant buckle alone is $300...


For this strap - the OEM one that comes on the Worldtimer. Apologies if there is something new! 

I just remember running numbers between buying (1) the watch on steel and rubber strap stand-alone (w/ deployment and all the pieces) vs (2) the watch on rubber and the steel bracelet stand-alone. 

I also received a discount on the watch, but no discounts on parts (I.e., the extras strap), so that could have played into it (larger discount for more expensive watch and no discount on less expensive strap)


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXWatch

SaMaster14 said:


> For this strap - the OEM one that comes on the Worldtimer. Apologies if there is something new!
> 
> I just remember running numbers between buying (1) the watch on steel and rubber strap stand-alone (w/ deployment and all the pieces) vs (2) the watch on rubber and the steel bracelet stand-alone.
> 
> I also received a discount on the watch, but no discounts on parts (I.e., the extras strap), so that could have played into it (larger discount for more expensive watch and no discount on less expensive strap)


I was quoted $700+ for that strap with clasp and centerlinks.


----------



## SaMaster14

ATXWatch said:


> I was quoted $700+ for that strap with clasp and centerlinks.


I absolutely did not pay over $700. But now I’m curious to see exactly what I paid… gotta go back and check my receipts. Maybe Omega raised prices? Maybe there’s a difference if you bundle it with the watch (although I don’t think there is). 

On a related note, I just bought the Speedmaster rubber strap for my 44mm Racing, and it has the same deployment buckle and I was quoted $300, and $200 or $250 for the leather itself. So I anticipate prices are creeping up. I can’t imagine the steel bracelet being less expensive, though


----------



## ATXWatch

SaMaster14 said:


> I absolutely did not pay over $700. But now I’m curious to see exactly what I paid… gotta go back and check my receipts. Maybe Omega raised prices? Maybe there’s a difference if you bundle it with the watch (although I don’t think there is).


Maybe AD gave it to you at cost? I have read more than one place that the rubber strap is over $700 with all the components. If your AD charges way less, let us know which one and we'll order from them.


----------



## SaMaster14

ATXWatch said:


> Maybe AD gave it to you at cost? I have read more than one place that the rubber strap is over $700 with all the components. If your AD charges way less, let us know which one and we'll order from them.


I frequent Feldmar in West Los Angeles. Have always had a pleasant experience with them. Definitely recommend checking them out. I work with “Freddy B” normally. 

I’m going to go back and check my receipt on the strap when I get home from the office later this afternoon


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Maybe they applied a discount to the order since you bought the strap in conjunction with the watch on bracelet? Regardless, you got a good deal!


----------



## earthquake_glue

For those with the AT on the butterfly clasp style bracelet, how livable is it? I got to try one on briefly but didn’t get to test out the clasp. My only experience had been press fit or flip-kick style until now.


----------



## K42

earthquake_glue said:


> For those with the AT on the butterfly clasp style bracelet, how livable is it? I got to try one on briefly but didn’t get to test out the clasp. My only experience had been press fit or flip-kick style until now.


I have the 38mm and I've been happy with it. Because there's no micro adjust, it's going to be one of those cases where it either fits or it does not. It's not as bulky or cumbersome like some people would have you believe. 

Also look here:








Aqua Terra bracelet sturdiness?


Is it just me or does the Aqua Terra bracelet seem to be kind of less sturdy? I love my Seamaster Pro bracelet 2054.50. I tried on a Rolex Datejust oyster bracelet and it was quite robust. When I tried on the AquaTerra, the bracelet seemed kinda thin. I am looking for an every day watch...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous

earthquake_glue said:


> For those with the AT on the butterfly clasp style bracelet, how livable is it? I got to try one on briefly but didn’t get to test out the clasp. My only experience had been press fit or flip-kick style until now.


It's perfectly fine. I have a SMP300 Diver, a PO2500, and an AT8500 with the new butterfly clasp and it's very comfortable. Just use a combination of half links to adjust to your liking. The new style clasp is extremely flat and comfortable.


----------



## SaMaster14

ATXWatch said:


> Maybe AD gave it to you at cost? I have read more than one place that the rubber strap is over $700 with all the components. If your AD charges way less, let us know which one and we'll order from them.


I just checked for my receipt and I found the watch receipt but not for the strap. I prepaid for the watch (had to wait a couple of months for it to come in) and bought the strap when I picked up the watch and paid the balance. Gotta check another spot for the other receipt


----------



## Budman2k

earthquake_glue said:


> For those with the AT on the butterfly clasp style bracelet, how livable is it? I got to try one on briefly but didn’t get to test out the clasp. My only experience had been press fit or flip-kick style until now.


 It's very comfortable IMO. I have no problems with it. It's not as thick as some fold over clasps which I like. The absence of micro adjustment has not been a problem for me.


----------



## K42

For those curious about the rubber strap for the AT, I just picked one up today from an Omega Boutique.
Rubber strap= $250
Deployant buckle= $250
Metal end piece and pin = $95 x2
Add your own tax.

Edit: I was told there are 2 different sizes for the strap. Apparently I got the long one.


----------



## K42

The rubber strap is awesome. Surprised how well the blue and white combo works.


----------



## webster126

Hello all...just pulled the trigger on my first Omega. Not my pics but here is the watch! I am beyond excited.


----------



## tbensous

These are going to be hot. Omega is clearly targeting the Rolex OP. 
They look amazing, hard to choose between all of them. (Photos from early review on youtube - watchadvisor and fartello).
I think they did a home run with these. I need one, just not sure about the color


----------



## Eyeshield25

^ Thanks for these photos, the ones from the Omega website are underwhelming so they deserve some real life and better photos.

My favorite has to be the teal, green, and the saffron. I guess Omega know that a lot of folks like the 38 mm size for the AT so they added these colors to appeal to a bigger audience.


----------



## SaMaster14

The new ATs are not my cup of tea at all. Really like the current line up with the matte dials and teak pattern. 

And of course…


----------



## RobC2

Just got this in the mail today. It's shiny!


----------



## webster126

Quite smitten!


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Wahoo98

Have really been enjoying this one.


----------



## gr4z

Working from home today. A bit of colour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16501686
> 
> 
> René


I like this combo with this strap René!
Which strap is this ? Do you have more photos with a different angle ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> I like this combo with this strap René!
> Which strap is this ? Do you have more photos with a different angle ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Thierry!! It's is the oem strap that comes in the _60th Anniversary Railmaster _kit along with the NATO strap, and the bracelet of course. Be aware that it's 19mm to accommodate the lug width of the _Railmaster._

Here are a couple more pictures;



















René


----------



## Technarchy

Such an amazing watch. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8

what does everyone think of the new more rounded bracelets on the new aqua terras? i kinda like them, i may order one for my older version AT (they should fit)


----------



## K42

I have not seen the new AT bracelet in person. I just paid a ridiculous price for the rubber strap and clasp, so I'm not sure I want to pay the premium for a new bracelet yet.
I'm not a fan of the new sunburst/sunray dials. Glad they're offering more dial colors though.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Scofield8 said:


> what does everyone think of the new more rounded bracelets on the new aqua terras? i kinda like them, i may order one for my older version AT (they should fit)


I am pretty sure they'll fit the current version (horizontal pattern) 38mm AT, and that's all. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Indoor v. Outdoor


----------



## GregBe

Really liking this one









Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16503842


This one looks good too !


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> 60th Anniversary Railmaster


I didn't realise it was coming with anything other than the bracelet. Looks great !


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> I didn't realise it was coming with anything other than the bracelet. Looks great !


Thank you!! Each watch from the Trilogy release came with a bracelet, leather strap, and a NATO strap.

Rene


----------



## masbret

I really like this one...









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## icewave

Got this beauty two days ago and I still can’t believe I finally own an Aqua Terra. Had to chase grey market listings for almost two years to find this specific model in The EU. The teak grey dial can appear to be dark blue, silver or even black depending on the surroundings and the amount of light. So happy to finally be able to post here! 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Finally checked to see if my Planet Ocean OEM Black rubber strap would fit on the Aqua Terra. Perfect fit! 
39.5 PO and 38mm AT. Both 19MM and no funky fitment issues. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-Personality

My RM back from its first ever service, yeah ok, I may have missed the window a touch. Will do some proper pics soon…


----------



## Sugman




----------



## The Wolfman

Arrived today 









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-Personality




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Simpkijd

Let’s give posting a picture a try…


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikiekimi

One of each


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Lemon41




----------



## Adventureman

Casual elegance on the wrist while looking at yachts at the Dubai Marina.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## sryan79

My new purchase.


----------



## Split-Personality




----------



## SaMaster14

Under the shade, in the sun, and some lume!


----------



## Woofa

New custom strap for my railmaster.


----------



## Porky4774

I got home from work the other day and there she was on the front steps! I put the bracelet aside for now and put it on a Barton for the time being until I decide what direction I want to go with this beauty.


----------



## swissra

Ref number to the strap?



Woofa said:


> New custom strap for my railmaster.
> View attachment 16570351
> View attachment 16570352


----------



## Atebit

Here’s my brand new Railmaster. It came on the denim NATO strap, but IMHO that makes the watch too thick. So I was lucky enough to find a Tokyo Olympics strap at the local OB










It wears great on that strap!

Also: there happens to be an unworn denim NATO strap in the Sales Corners, if you’re interested…


----------



## ozthegweat

You all are proving again and again that the AT is just the best watch out there. Sometimes I get the itch for something new, but then I compare it to what is already on my wrist, and nothing tops it.


----------



## tbensous

The Aqua Terra having a bath after some gardening.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

New member in the family. 
This blue dial arrives this morning. Will need a round trip to the watchmaker to adjust the bracelet size.


----------



## Titan II

ArnoDeFrance said:


> New member in the family.
> This blue dial arrives this morning. Will need a round trip to the watchmaker to adjust the bracelet size.
> 
> View attachment 16577996
> 
> 
> View attachment 16577995


Congrats, ADF!! Welcome to the club!!










René


----------



## Maiden

My AT annual calendar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Had this for almost a year now…….Love the dial, the hands, the indices……yup, love it


----------



## Maddog1970

Railmaster today….TGIF!


----------



## Titan II

Extremely grateful to have been offered this watch a few years ago;



















Never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd come this close to having this...one of my all time favourite vintage watches;










*Photo credit: _A Collected Man_

René


----------



## FuzeDude

My AT Golf Edition..... even though I don't play...


----------



## Scofield8

has there been any word on when the new AT colors will be coming out? i can't find a release date


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> Extremely grateful to have been offered this watch a few years ago;
> 
> View attachment 16587372
> 
> 
> View attachment 16587373
> 
> 
> Never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd come this close to having this...one of my all time favourite vintage watches;
> 
> View attachment 16587385
> 
> 
> *Photo credit: _A Collected Man_
> 
> René


Looks great René! Really nice piece.
I am lost now how many Omega do you have ?
4 ? Speedy, Railmaster, Seamaster 300, Globmaster ? Am I missing any ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> Looks great René! Really nice piece.
> I am lost now how many Omega do you have ?
> 4 ? Speedy, Railmaster, Seamaster 300, Globmaster ? Am I missing any ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Thierry!

Yes, I'm at 4, and you have them listed correctly.

René


----------



## COUPET

with a new strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-Personality

Maddog1970 said:


> Railmaster today….TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 16582749


Strong pairing that, really like it!


----------



## Budman2k

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16594178
> 
> with a new strap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice with that strap


----------



## starbot

tbensous said:


> Looks great René! Really nice piece.
> I am lost now how many Omega do you have ?
> 4 ? Speedy, Railmaster, Seamaster 300, Globmaster ? Am I missing any ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Titan II said:


> Thanks Thierry!
> 
> Yes, I'm at 4, and you have them listed correctly.
> 
> René


Which Speedy, may I ask, Rene? You have good taste..


----------



## tbensous

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16594178
> 
> with a new strap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice ! Is this Barton strap ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> Thanks Thierry!
> 
> Yes, I'm at 4, and you have them listed correctly.
> 
> René


Great collection with a retro vibe René!
What’s next ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

starbot said:


> Which Speedy, may I ask, Rene? You have good taste..


Thanks starbot!! I appreciate that.

I have the _Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch_ ref. 311.30.42.30.01.005 (Hesalite on bracelet). It was the first OMEGA in my stable. Acquired in 2015.

Thanks again for the compliment.

Rene



tbensous said:


> Great collection with a retro vibe René!
> What’s next ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Thierry!!

Well, it'll be a long time before I pick up my next watch. I have to start squirreling lots of money away for awhile and I like to delve deep into a few chosen pieces before I make my final decision. Here is a short list of some of the pieces I've taken an interest in:

_Planet Ocean 39.5mm_ (black dial)
_IWC Mark XVIII _or _IWC Spitfire
Grand Seiko SBGW231_

Rene


----------



## COUPET

tbensous said:


> Nice ! Is this Barton strap ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, it's from a company called Hemsut, i got it through Amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## coaster183




----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## Kohill

Aqua Terra for church today.


----------



## coaster183




----------



## ScDevon

.


----------



## fufluns




----------



## mitch57

FuzeDude said:


> My AT Golf Edition..... even though I don't play...
> View attachment 16587443


I don't golf either. My Ryder Cup says hello.


----------



## MrDisco99

Scofield8 said:


> has there been any word on when the new AT colors will be coming out? i can't find a release date


My boutique said they should arrive May/June. I'm on a notification list for when they come in.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## coaster183




----------



## Simpkijd

Decided to pull this old guy out of the drawer for a week or so in my wrist. I’ve had this one for the better part of 15 years and was my only watch for at least 10 of those. I know it’s taboo to say around here but I really like to convenience of this quartz watch as a daily driver paired with the clean looks of an Aqua Terra.


----------



## ScDevon

My lady wanted me to put the summer strap on for her. Omega white alligator with 18k Sedna clasp.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## damienmcguigan

Titan II said:


> View attachment 16647538
> 
> 
> René


Stunning pic. What phone/camera did you use to take it?


----------



## Titan II

damienmcguigan said:


> Stunning pic. What phone/camera did you use to take it?


Thanks! Nothing special...I used an old SAMSUNG GALAXY.

Thanks for the compliment!!🤠🙏

René


----------



## damienmcguigan

Titan II said:


> Thanks! Nothing special...I used an old SAMSUNG GALAXY.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!!🤠🙏
> 
> René


Haha no problem! would you happen to have the reference num of that particular RailMaster? I've seen pics of it many times and keep meaning to look more up on it


----------



## Titan II

damienmcguigan said:


> Haha no problem! would you happen to have the reference num of that particular RailMaster? I've seen pics of it many times and keep meaning to look more up on it


It's the 60th Anniversary Reissue of the 1957 Railmaster CK2914. The reference number is 220.10.38.20.01.002.

René


----------



## damienmcguigan

Titan II said:


> It's the 60th Anniversary Reissue of the 1957 Railmaster CK2914. The reference number is 220.10.38.20.01.002.
> 
> René


Ahhhh this is the triology release they did with the seamaster and speedmaster? Thanks for the reference, I will check it out


----------



## Titan II

damienmcguigan said:


> Ahhhh this is the triology release they did with the seamaster and speedmaster? Thanks for the reference, I will check it out


My pleasure! Happy hunting.

René


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Maddog1970

Silver dialed, blue handed - what’s not to love?


----------



## Porky4774

Trying it out on a black and gray Bond 2 piece.


----------



## Marine73




----------



## drhanson

Same watch, just different angles providing the color shift; an incredibly interesting dial.


----------



## drhanson

Did a 26 image focus stack to show everything from the twisted lugs to the top of the dial, all in focus.


----------



## Kohill

Time for church.


----------



## coaster183




----------



## drhanson

Zuludiver strap goes well with it.


----------



## Titan II

coaster183 said:


>


I see what you've done there.🤠👌 Nuce watch!!🤠👍

René


----------



## mrwatchusername

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## K42

Surprised it’s been awhile since I’ve worn the AT.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster




----------



## MrDisco99

Bought mine yesterday. Can’t stop staring at it.


----------



## EightEyes

drhanson said:


> View attachment 16655509
> 
> View attachment 16655514
> 
> View attachment 16655518
> 
> Same watch, just different angles providing the color shift; an incredibly interesting dial.


Amazing photos. I had a really tough decision between this one and the steel dial I ultimately chose. Not only do I sometimes wonder if I made the right choice... I'll admit that I've seriously entertained the idea of having both.

I lack your photography skill, but here's a quick cell phone snap of my steel dial in the garden just now.










These dials really are something special.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Sugman




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16698270
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got the same green AT reference and I have to say that this looks great on the mesh bracelet! Is that an Omega one or an aftermarket one?


----------



## COUPET

pdaigle said:


> I've got the same green AT reference and I have to say that this looks great on the mesh bracelet! Is that an Omega one or an aftermarket one?


thanks, was trying something different. it's a Milanese from a Hamilton chrono i have. it's good quality with a great clasp. hope this gives you an idea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

COUPET said:


> thanks, was trying something different. it's a Milanese from a Hamilton chrono i have. it's good quality with a great clasp. hope this gives you an idea.
> View attachment 16698371
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AH! Interesting....it definitely works and similar to any aftermarket mesh bracelet....maybe even similar to Omega's too. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

back to changing straps in the morning











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes

Sitting on the porch having a beer after a rough workday.

For some reason the brushing on the dial looks really pronounced in this light.


----------



## EightEyes

Another photo, just because I'm still enjoying this evening light.

In this one, you can see that even the HANDS are brushed! Ridiculous.


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhanson

Hirsch Lucca in Gold Brown, I think this is my favorite combo for the Railmaster.


----------



## fufluns

2512.30.00 on leather (= 2812.30.37)


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## SaMaster14

A lot of blue, today.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ILeicaWatches

Mathew J said:


> Here is mine again....


I love this!!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## atmfrank




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16729914
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that look with that strap! Can you please share with me which strap this is?


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

pdaigle said:


> I like that look with that strap! Can you please share with me which strap this is?


thanks, it's a tissue exterior with waterproof leather inside 

i got it from a french supplier called Maison Fevre. 









Bracelet de montre waterproof, bracelet de montre en toile pour homme - Maison Fèvre


Changez facilement de bracelet de montre étanche, waterproof pour homme. Différentes couleurs et tailles au choix. Boucle dorée ou argentée inoxydable. Artisan maroquinier depuis 1942, Maison Fèvre® vous propose des créations de haute qualité. Kit de rechange et pompes flash inclus. Livraison...




maison-fevre.fr






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

COUPET said:


> thanks, it's a tissue exterior with waterproof leather inside
> 
> i got it from a french supplier called Maison Fevre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet de montre waterproof, bracelet de montre en toile pour homme - Maison Fèvre
> 
> 
> Changez facilement de bracelet de montre étanche, waterproof pour homme. Différentes couleurs et tailles au choix. Boucle dorée ou argentée inoxydable. Artisan maroquinier depuis 1942, Maison Fèvre® vous propose des créations de haute qualité. Kit de rechange et pompes flash inclus. Livraison...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maison-fevre.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for sharing, COUPET! It's very nice and I wouldn't mind having it for my green AT too!


----------



## fripp




----------



## COUPET

pdaigle said:


> Thank you so much for sharing, COUPET! It's very nice and I wouldn't mind having it for my green AT too!


pleasure ! i'm still playing with lots of varying straps and styles trying to find 'the one'! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

trying yet another strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClairDeLune

Nice! I really like the side stitch leather look with that dial.


----------



## jfwund

Hirsch Robby. Great strap for Summer.


----------



## kiwi71

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice! Cal 2500, correct?

Love mine. My one and only Omega.


----------



## MrDisco99




----------



## atmfrank

kiwi71 said:


> Nice! Cal 2500, correct?
> 
> Love mine. My one and only Omega.


the first generation Aqua Terra (cal 2500) is underrated.


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birddog1




----------



## ClairDeLune

Getting some good and wet wrist time in Bandol (Plage de Renecros) on holiday this week.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine73

K42 said:


> Surprised it’s been awhile since I’ve worn the AT.
> View attachment 16694184


Is that an Omega strap or an aftermarket strap?


----------



## K42

Marine73 said:


> Is that an Omega strap or an aftermarket strap?


It’s an Omega strap. Bought separately since it doesn’t come in this combination.


----------



## Marine73

K42 said:


> It’s an Omega strap. Bought separately since it doesn’t come in this combination.


Ahh. Thanks. I bought my leather strap as well but went with the black. Seeing yours makes me wish I’d went with the blue. Good choice! This is my all time favorite watch. I’ve slimmed the collection down to two and this is my daily watch.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Marcus Santos

Purchased this Railmaster XL last week, it came on leather, and I have adapted this mesh I had laying around (it was 22mm) to fit the 21mm lugs - a lot of sanding involved...

I've ordered a tapering strapcode mesh 21mm, but I was curious if other bracelets (curved end) would fit this odd lug size.

It looks great on leather, but a bit too dressy for my everyday life.


----------



## Rip_Murdock

38.5mm AT Master Co-Axial. Or what I like to call the "Skyfall Master Co-Axial." (*the true Skyfall was a pre-Master Co-Axial 8500 with a silver frame around the date)

The polished center links have been brushed out.


----------



## EightEyes

Reunited with the Railmaster after a couple of weeks on vacation...


----------



## fufluns

Early in the morning.


----------



## tbensous

fufluns said:


> Early in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 16753678


Waow, great shot !


----------



## Marcus Santos

Here is another shot, now testing a 20mm curved end rubber strap:










Now I'm also ordering a 21mm rubber strap too!

Between leather, mesh and a rubber strap, not to mention Natos, I think I'm set


----------



## Titan II

Marcus Santos said:


> Here is another shot, now testing a 20mm curved end rubber strap:
> 
> View attachment 16754814
> 
> 
> Now I'm also ordering a 21mm rubber strap too!
> 
> Between leather, mesh and a rubber strap, not to mention Natos, I think I'm set


Are the ends curved on the 21mm rubber strap by any chance? I'm.looking for 21mm options in curved end rubber for my _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial_. Thanks!

René


----------



## Marcus Santos

Titan II said:


> Are the ends curved on the 21mm rubber strap by any chance? I'm.looking for 21mm options in curved end rubber for my _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial_. Thanks!
> 
> René



Yes, they are curved as well. I also prefer my SM300 with the rubber strap, mostly due to weight.


----------



## Titan II

Marcus Santos said:


> Yes, they are curved as well. I also prefer my SM300 with the rubber strap, mostly due to weight.


Thanks!

I'm actually looking for a curved end rubber strap for this _Seamaster 300_;










René


----------



## K42

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16751476
> 
> 
> View attachment 16751477


Your pics have me second guessing my white dial AT.


----------



## JohnM67

K42 said:


> Your pics have me second guessing my white dial AT.


Thank you.

But to tell the truth, I find it a very difficult watch to photograph.
Plus I have zero photography skills and I'm only using a phone camera.
I took about 10 shots at different angles and those two came out the best.
The rest went into the recycle bin!


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm actually looking for a curved end rubber strap for this _Seamaster 300_;
> 
> View attachment 16755039
> 
> 
> René


Hi René, did you check the Rubber B ones ? I saw this one on another forum.


----------



## MrDisco99




----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> Hi René, did you check the Rubber B ones ? I saw this one on another forum.
> 
> View attachment 16755415
> 
> 
> View attachment 16755416
> 
> View attachment 16755417
> 
> View attachment 16755422
> 
> 
> View attachment 16755418


Hi Thierry,

Thanks for the heads-up regarding the RubberB strap, I'd never seen that particular strap before.

I see on their site that they have both the first and second generation 300s pictured. However, I could only find pictures of the strap mounted on the new 300. Does this strap also fit the first gen? As I understand it, the lug spacing on both generations is 21mm, but the lug holes are drilled in different positions...closer to the case on one and farther from the case on the other. Please, anyone, correct me if I'm mistaken. Isn't this why the new bracelet from the second gen won't fit the first gen case?

Rene


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> Hi Thierry,
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up regarding the RubberB strap, I'd never seen that particular strap before.
> 
> I see on their site that they have both the first and second generation 300s pictured. However, I could only find pictures of the strap mounted on the new 300. Does this strap also fit the first gen? As I understand it, the lug spacing on both generations is 21mm, but the lug holes are drilled in different positions...closer to the case on one and farther from the case on the other. Please, anyone, correct me if I'm mistaken. Isn't this why the new bracelet from the second gen won't fit the first gen case?
> 
> Rene


Hi René, I wonder if the lug part is not flexible to fit both ?

“Vulcanized rubber strap for Omega Seamaster 300 HERITAGE, which is calibrated to fit the Seamaster Heritage watch. This strap utilizes "Blocked Integration" engineering, incorporating solid inserts for a motionless flush mount to the Seamaster Heritage case. “

Maybe try to shoot them an email to check if you like the look?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I will do that. Cheers!

René


----------



## MrDisco99




----------



## K42

Not quite matching blues.


----------



## Fellows

Same watch, different locales... the ultimate "go-anywhere, do-anything" watch.


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

65th anniversary year of the Trilogy series. Celebrating with my _Railmaster_;



















René


----------



## Richard_r86




----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## texans93




----------



## MrDisco99




----------



## gooter

Can I get some input from the experts on sizing? This is a friend's 41mm AT I'm borrowing just to try. I'm trying to decide between the 38/41 but it will likely be black dial. Thoughts?


----------



## pdaigle

gooter said:


> Can I get some input from the experts on sizing? This is a friend's 41mm AT I'm borrowing just to try. I'm trying to decide between the 38/41 but it will likely be black dial. Thoughts?


Looks perfect on your wrist. But then again, it always goes back to what feels most comfortable to you....some people like a smaller footprint on their wrist....others bigger. All about how it feels to you.


----------



## EightEyes

It looks from the photos like the 41 fits well. But I doubt the 38 would look "too small", so it'll be down to your personal preference.

Remember also that the movements are different between the two sizes. The 38 has the 8800, and the 41 has the 8900. The 8900 has two mainspring barrels rather than one, and five more hours power reserve. The bigger difference is a functional one: the 8800 has a quick-set date, whereas the 8900 has an independently adjustable hour hand instead.

If you are going to be wearing this either very frequently (such that it's usually running), or very infrequently, the IAHH in the 8900 is a really nice plus for when you are traveling. If you are going to be wearing this a medium amount of the time, such that you're re-setting the watch each time you put it on, and winding the date forward a week or two, then it can honestly be a mild annoyance, compared to the convenience of the quick-set date in the 8800.


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Sloopjohnb

gooter said:


> Can I get some input from the experts on sizing? This is a friend's 41mm AT I'm borrowing just to try. I'm trying to decide between the 38/41 but it will likely be black dial. Thoughts?


It looks ok re lug length but for me there is too much dial on the wrist. I would chose 38.
But ultimately you must be happy.


----------



## coaster183




----------



## Dieselk

Bring some colors into a watch collection is always more fun 🤩

Feel free to join me on IG: aquaterralover 








@aquaterralover on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan #orientstar #orientstarclassic #orientstarwatches #reddialwatches #redwatch #redwatches #bluewatches #bluedialwatch #bluedialwatches #blackdialwatches #blackdialwatch #wz0031dv #wz0041dv #wz0011dv"


@aquaterralover shared a post on Instagram: ". . #dresswatch #dresswatches #sunburstwatch #sunburstwatchporn #seikofam #watchessentials #wristwatchcheck #practicalwatch #affordablewt #watchshot #watchlovers #watchonmywrist #watchaddiction #orientwatch #orientwatches #orientwatchjapan...




www.instagram.com


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## fufluns

New shoes for my Chrono.


----------



## fufluns




----------



## 4011




----------



## Richard_r86




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16795158
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obey1

My two 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## COUPET

tbensous said:


> What strap is this ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's a Jean Rousseau Cordura, purchased from a forum member about 4 years ago. rarely been off the watch since 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

obey1 said:


> My two
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


what a great duo you have there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

COUPET said:


> it's a Jean Rousseau Cordura, purchased from a forum member about 4 years ago. rarely been off the watch since
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good ! I thought it looked like the Omega one.


----------



## Maddog1970

“Golf” AT for today….been playing with straps, and outside the OEM rubber deployment, this tan leather strap is my current favourite…..


----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## MrDisco99




----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Stunning dial … from blue to silver


----------



## yom




----------



## coaster183




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Gray_Panther




----------



## MmmBacon

This is all I've had on my wrist since purchasing it last weekend.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

COUPET said:


> View attachment 16825931
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful.
The decking and indices


----------



## PFEN

test in store. I had taken the speed with me to see the sizes.
I wanted to see the less usual colors. steel gray & slate blue.
it's a nice watch. I admit I was a little disappointed by the bracelet, which was too shiny for my taste. But the bracelet should not obscure the advantages of this watch. automatic - waterproof - sapphire - 3 hands & dates.. sober - classic - timeless
one last info: on September 1st here in France OMEGA is increasing its prices by 5% to 8% on September 1st...


----------



## MrDisco99




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

Goodbye my friend, you will find a new master.


----------



## JPa

this duo is likely to take the lions share of wrist time. The 2254 has been around. The Railmaster is a new addition and a great watch.


----------



## ClairDeLune

Alex_TA said:


> Goodbye my friend, you will find a new master.


Say it ain't so! Assuming there's a good reason but that couldn't have been an easy decision.


----------



## Alex_TA

ClairDeLune said:


> Say it ain't so! Assuming there's a good reason but that couldn't have been an easy decision.


That's how the stars lined up. Not easy, yes.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Tomatoes11

Are the new 38mm Aqua Terra’s out in the wild yet?


----------



## Marine73

FirNaTine23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get the strap from??


----------



## COUPET

new shoes..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena

Tomatoes11 said:


> Are the new 38mm Aqua Terra’s out in the wild yet?


I don’t think they are. I seem to recall reading that there was a manufacturing issue or something that had delayed them and that they would be available in either September or November (I can’t remember which).


----------



## adg31

It looks like something is definitely happening with the Railmaster since the black and silver dial on bracelet models are now both showing on the Omega website as ’Sorry, your choice is unavailable to purchase online for the time being. Join the wishlist and well get back to you.’
Does anyone know if the Railmaster is being discontinued or updated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71

2503.80


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-Personality

Not been on for a while…


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## Starterstyle

On a road trip with my love.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😍

Feel free to join me on IG :








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk

Omega AT 😍 

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## mjrchabot

Dieselk said:


> Omega AT
> 
> Feel free to subscribe to my IG:
> (@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos
> View attachment 16907528


The pinnacle of the AT line - downhill from here. Wish I never sold my Skyfall AT8500!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard_r86




----------



## Chacend




----------



## ScDevon




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Stchambe

NOS came in for me today.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Sugman




----------



## welldressed

ScDevon said:


> View attachment 16910928


That is a spectacular dial! What reference is this? Is it some limited edition?


----------



## ScDevon

welldressed said:


> That is a spectacular dial! What reference is this? Is it some limited edition?


Thanks. The reference is 220.10.38.20.03.002
Cal. 8800. It’s not a limited edition as far as I know. Here’s another pic of the dial from a previous post.


----------



## welldressed

nice, thank you!


----------



## cybercat

Think it's: 220.10.38.20.03.002 
Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Omega Co-Axial Master Chronometer Ladies' 38 mm - 220.10.38.20.03.002 | OMEGA®


----------



## ScDevon

cybercat said:


> Think it's: 220.10.38.20.03.002
> Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Omega Co-Axial Master Chronometer Ladies' 38 mm - 220.10.38.20.03.002 | OMEGA®


Yes. That’s the correct reference. Thanks. I wear it on the bracelet, but it’s officially out of the ladies’ catalog. (Symmetrical case, no screw-down crown, no minute markers, etc) I usually wear an Aqua Terra 41. She wears the above watch on white alligator with the 18k clasp mostly. I consider it unisex 38mm on the bracelet. It’s her daily watch, but I borrow it occasionally.


----------



## coaster183




----------



## ScDevon




----------



## ink3027

Great pics gentlemen.


----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juansavage

Doing what we do most in Army- waiting.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*







*


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## issey.miyake

After years of sitting on the fence and passing on a couple of examples I finally landed on a NOS Railmaster Trilogy. 

After a quick bracelet change it is onto the wrist and will stay there for the foreseeable future.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted99999

.


----------



## cleger




----------



## dbonddental




----------



## dbonddental

dbonddental said:


> View attachment 16957632


----------



## cybercat




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## gviddy

Couldn’t resist bringing this guy back into the collection! The best Railmaster IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

gviddy said:


> Couldn’t resist bringing this guy back into the collection! The best Railmaster IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


beautiful as always the railmaster and great strap, where from if i might ask?


----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## Maddog1970

“Golf” AT for today


----------



## gviddy

rokman said:


> beautiful as always the railmaster and great strap, where from if i might ask?


Hey, it’s custom made from a strap maker in Montreal Canada, aaronbespoke.com, instagram aarobespoke. Good quality stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Sugman




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #LosAngeles #HD1200







*


----------



## tbensous

First time on this one. Trying something new. I bought this one for the Speedy originally, but I like it on the AT as well.


----------



## Btreichel87

2504.52 on a new suede strap from veblenist.


----------



## Radharc

AT8500 in Maui.


----------



## Jeklotz




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Titan II

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 17058337


Okay, okay!! Stop already...or I'm going to have to add the AT to The List.

René


----------



## JohnM67

Titan II said:


> Okay, okay!! Stop already...or I'm going to have to add the AT to The List.
> 
> René


I'm not going to discourage you!


----------



## nmadd

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 17058337


Is this the blue dial? It's difficult to tell from this angle. Whatever it is, it's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## CamaroEric

I will begin lurking on this thread... I love the looks of and am between the AT and Railmaster, but really don't plan on a purchase for a while. Partly because the exact configuration I would like doesn't exist, and the remainder because I'm not a real collector. I have my few and think the Omega would be a nice daily someday.

My ideal would be a dark matte green dial, 38mm AT, fully brushed, with the date at 3 o'clock and without numbered minute markers. 
OR
The Railmaster in 38, similar look, with no numbers on the dial, and a date. Which will probably never happen...


----------



## AMM1959




----------



## Sugman




----------



## orthikon

Ref # please



dbonddental said:


> View attachment 16957632


----------



## dbonddental

orthikon said:


> Ref # please


28033337


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Sloopjohnb

CamaroEric said:


> I will begin lurking on this thread... I love the looks of and am between the AT and Railmaster, but really don't plan on a purchase for a while. Partly because the exact configuration I would like doesn't exist, and the remainder because I'm not a real collector. I have my few and think the Omega would be a nice daily someday.
> 
> My ideal would be a dark matte green dial, 38mm AT, fully brushed, with the date at 3 o'clock and without numbered minute markers.
> OR
> The Railmaster in 38, similar look, with no numbers on the dial, and a date. Which will probably never happen...


If you are ready for a compromise how about this? You can always have the PCLs brushed









Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Co-Axial Master Chronometer 38 mm - 220.10.38.20.10.002 | OMEGA®


Discover the Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Co-Axial Master Chronometer 38 mm Watch - 220.10.38.20.10.002!




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## CamaroEric

It's not bad at all, but I'd have to see it in person. I'm not so much into the sunburst, and the slatted design (specifically vertical) is the look that drew me in.


----------



## Sugman

Straight from the Four Seasons in Seoul, Korea…









…and now glad to be home! It was. LONG flight.


----------



## gviddy

Happily brought this fella back into my life . The best Railmaster rendition IMO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## AMM1959




----------



## kylini

I own an Omega again, this time 39 mm instead of 36 mm, and black instead of silver.









Omega 2517.50.00 with David Lane Design strap.


----------



## BrisBlade

gviddy said:


> Happily brought this fella back into my life . The best Railmaster rendition IMO!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know much about these. Reference please mate? Thanks. 😀


----------



## gviddy

BrisBlade said:


> Don't know much about these. Reference please mate? Thanks.


This would be the 2503.52, a 39mm version of the Railmaster that was discontinued in 2011. I guess it’s Railmaster in name only, as it isn’t truly antimagnetic. But I feel it has a simple and crisp dial, great as an every day wearer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrisBlade

gviddy said:


> This would be the 2503.52, a 39mm version of the Railmaster that was discontinued in 2011. I guess it’s Railmaster in name only, as it isn’t truly antimagnetic. But I feel it has a simple and crisp dial, great as an every day wearer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


👍


----------



## Yakswak

Beautiful watch. What’s the strap?



Titan II said:


> View attachment 17079769
> 
> 
> René


----------



## Titan II

Yakswak said:


> Beautiful watch. What’s the strap?


Thanks! It's an OMEGA oem strap...part no. 97222070.

René


----------



## BrisBlade

gviddy said:


> This would be the 2503.52, a 39mm version of the Railmaster that was discontinued in 2011. I guess it’s Railmaster in name only, as it isn’t truly antimagnetic. But I feel it has a simple and crisp dial, great as an every day wearer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this watch; looking to land one but I hear that some of them have the 2500B engines (and related issues). Do you know much about the allocation of 2500B and 2500C movements for this reference? And how to tell them apart?


----------



## gviddy

BrisBlade said:


> Love this watch; looking to land one but I hear that some of them have the 2500B engines (and related issues). Do you know much about the allocation of 2500B and 2500C movements for this reference? And how to tell them apart?


Great question! I did a quick skim to review it myself, it states the 2500C was the first movement to drop the beat rate to 25200? I extracted that fact from an article by millenarywatches .

So I guess that would be the quickest way to sort it. Pop it on a Timegrapher and check beat rate!

Of note the movement in this guy is technically the 2403, but I think it only differs from the 2500 in that it has no date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrisBlade

gviddy said:


> Great question! I did a quick skim to review it myself, it states the 2500C was the first movement to drop the beat rate to 25200? I extracted that fact from an article by millenarywatches .
> 
> So I guess that would be the quickest way to sort it. Pop it on a Timegrapher and check beat rate!
> 
> Of note the movement in this guy is technically the 2403, but I think it only differs from the 2500 in that it has no date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have also just learned that, thanks to the see through casebacks on this line of Aqua Terras (including your RM), it is possible to identify which 2500 series movement a piece has fitted. If you look closely on the right side of this 2500 image you can see it is a 2500C. A loupe will come in handy. Let me know how you get on.
Merry Christmas!
🎅


----------



## Marine73




----------



## Marine73

Titan II said:


> Congrats, ADF!! Welcome to the club!!
> 
> View attachment 16578531
> 
> 
> René


Who is the maker of that gorgeous strap??


----------



## gviddy

BrisBlade said:


> I have also just learned that, thanks to the see through casebacks on this line of Aqua Terras (including your RM), it is possible to identify which 2500 series movement a piece has fitted. If you look closely on the right side of this 2500 image you can see it is a 2500C. A loupe will come in handy. Let me know how you get on.
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 17107331


Sooo continuing on this thread, my movement actually says 2403B, yet beats at 25200. So much for that theory  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Marine73 said:


> Who is the maker of that gorgeous strap??


That is an oem OMEGA strap. I'm afraid I don't have the part number handy.

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Portrait mode doesn’t love wrist shots…


----------



## Titan II

Titan II said:


> That is an oem OMEGA strap. I'm afraid I don't have the part number handy.
> 
> René


@Marine73, the part number for that strap is 97512073. Hope this helps.

René


----------



## Marine73

Titan II said:


> @Marine73, the part number for that strap is 97512073. Hope this helps.
> 
> René


Thank you.


----------



## kylini

Resized the bracelet.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## BrisBlade

gviddy said:


> Sooo continuing on this thread, my movement actually says 2403B, yet beats at 25200. So much for that theory
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That complicates things a bit but I still think it's a cracking watch. I will keep my eyes peeled for one - hopefully something comes up in the new year. Cheers mate. 👍


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## rokman

BrisBlade said:


> Wow. That complicates things a bit but I still think it's a cracking watch. I will keep my eyes peeled for one - hopefully something comes up in the new year. Cheers mate. 👍


As @Archer has said somewhere else :

"
The Cal. 2403 comes in an A and a B version. The A is a 28,000 A/h beat rate, and the B is the slower 25,200. Power reserve is 44 for the A, and 48 for the B.

So if you are familiar with the 2500 variants, the 2403A is like the 2500B version, and the 2403B is like the 2500C. 
"


----------



## gviddy

rokman said:


> As @Archer has said somewhere else :
> 
> "
> The Cal. 2403 comes in an A and a B version. The A is a 28,000 A/h beat rate, and the B is the slower 25,200. Power reserve is 44 for the A, and 48 for the B.
> 
> So if you are familiar with the 2500 variants, the 2403A is like the 2500B version, and the 2403B is like the 2500C.
> "


That Archer has solved most of the watch world’s great mysteries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

gviddy said:


> That Archer has solved most of the watch world’s great mysteries
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well as far as Omega is concerned he is the ayatollah of rocknrolla


----------



## NyCSnEaK




----------



## tbensous




----------



## gviddy

NyCSnEaK said:


> View attachment 17112765
> 
> View attachment 17112766


Is this the 36mm RM?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrisBlade

rokman said:


> As @Archer has said somewhere else :
> 
> "
> The Cal. 2403 comes in an A and a B version. The A is a 28,000 A/h beat rate, and the B is the slower 25,200. Power reserve is 44 for the A, and 48 for the B.
> 
> So if you are familiar with the 2500 variants, the 2403A is like the 2500B version, and the 2403B is like the 2500C.
> "


Thanks very much mate. Really helpful info. Merry Christmas. Best wishes for 2023. 😀


----------



## Marine73




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Marine73 said:


> View attachment 17115652


Looks awesome! I didn’t even think about putting that rubber strap on the Railmaster. Is the the Omega Seamaster Diver 300 rubber strap? I’m highly considering picking up a Railmaster and you just made me want one even more. 

Edit: actually upon closer inspection it looks like that must an aftermarket strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine73

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Looks awesome! I didn’t even think about putting that rubber strap on the Railmaster. Is the the Omega Seamaster Diver 300 rubber strap? I’m highly considering picking up a Railmaster and you just made me want one even more.
> 
> Edit: actually upon closer inspection it looks like that must an aftermarket strap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a Zealander Strap. It wasn’t cheap. It was 200 USD. But on their website, they have this listed as designed specifically for the railmaster. I have the OEM rubber strap for my 300M as well as the OEM strap for my AT. I’ll be completely honest, I like the feel and quality of this one better than the Omega rubber. It’s a tad thinner, more soft and flexible making it more comfortable to me. I love it.


----------



## Marine73

Marine73 said:


> It’s a Zealander Strap. It wasn’t cheap. It was 200 USD. But on their website, they have this listed as designed specifically for the railmaster. I have the OEM rubber strap for my 300M as well as the OEM strap for my AT. I’ll be completely honest, I like the feel and quality of this one better than the Omega rubber. It’s a tad thinner, more soft and flexible making it more comfortable to me. I love it.





https://zealande.com/collections/rubber-straps-omega/products/rubber-strap-omega-seamaster-railmaster-coaxial-40mm-blue-tang-buckle?variant=39453221912755



It’s actually a “Zealande” strap. Not a Zealander strap. Lol. My bad. Here’s the link.


----------



## Marine73

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Looks awesome! I didn’t even think about putting that rubber strap on the Railmaster. Is the the Omega Seamaster Diver 300 rubber strap? I’m highly considering picking up a Railmaster and you just made me want one even more.
> 
> Edit: actually upon closer inspection it looks like that must an aftermarket strap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the way, Semper Fi.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

gviddy said:


> Is this the 36mm RM?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it sure is bud. Love it more and more as the years fly by.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Marine73 said:


> It’s a Zealander Strap. It wasn’t cheap. It was 200 USD. But on their website, they have this listed as designed specifically for the railmaster. I have the OEM rubber strap for my 300M as well as the OEM strap for my AT. I’ll be completely honest, I like the feel and quality of this one better than the Omega rubber. It’s a tad thinner, more soft and flexible making it more comfortable to me. I love it.


Semper Fi. 

It looks great. I’ve looked into Zealande quite a bit, but never realized they made any straps for the Railmaster. Very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santiago53

I bought my first Omega. Beautiful!


----------



## SaMaster14

A few from vacation! Might be the perfect travel watch…


----------



## coaster183




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## N53B30

Just love this thing!


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## cybercat




----------



## Nic98765




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Nic98765 said:


> View attachment 17139727


That’s a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Simpkijd




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


>


Vacation is looking AWESOME! So is the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## AMM1959




----------

